# Liquid Platinum Tube Rollers.



## TK16

Share your experiences, knowledge, wisdom, advice here, ask questions etc. If you know certain non 6922 variants that work correctly with an adapter, post em here like the 2C51 family of tubes. My amp should be here on Friday, I'll post some impressions here later on.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 29, 2019)

First roll for me has been the Amperex 7308 UN-CEP, made in USA.

Lovely midrange, with excellent tone.  Voices are beautiful. Overall pretty even, with good layering and depth front to back.  Pretty immersive, and 3d like.  Tight and textured bass, that hits hard when called upon, but does not overshadow the mids at all. The highs are extened, but never get harsh.  This tube has great dynamics.

My next tube is the Brimar CV2492, and then a Mullard CV2492.  I will report back


----------



## TK16

The Schiit Lyr tube rollers thread is a treasure trove of information on rolling tubes.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1326


----------



## DRHamp (Jan 29, 2019)

At the risk of re-posting information from the LP thread, I thought it would be worthwhile to get this posted again in the LP tube rolling thread.  The following are some of the tubes that I have rolled in the Platinum and my top choice of each tube type.
2C51/396A/5270 -  These work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 50s Foton triple mica
12AU7/ECC82 -  These also work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 62 Telefunken Smooth Plate
12AT7/ECC81/6201 - These did not work for me - very audible noise - I tried a variety with differing degrees of noise. Requires adapter and assume the noise  problem is related to tube amp factor.  12AT7 amp fact - 66 where 6922 amp factor is 33 and 12AU7 is 16.  Based on this I assume the 12AX7 would also not work with an amp factor of 100.  I look forward to others trying these to confirm my findings or not.  My all time favorite tube pair are 50s Valvo PW 6201s.
I've tried quite a few 6922 and variants which I really like, but the the best sounding tube pair, by far,  that I've tried in the Platinum are late 50s Sylvania 6922 D getters.  They are rare and very hard to find and I can only hope to come across another pair.
So, that's a start - I have more tubes to roll


----------



## Wes S (Jan 29, 2019)

@ DRHamp - Good info.  I have never seen a Sylvania 6922.  Any chance i could see a pic?


----------



## DRHamp

Wes S said:


> Good info. I have never seen a Sylvania 6922. Any chance i could see a pic?


----------



## Wes S

Awesome!  Thanks DRHamp!


----------



## TK16

DRHamp said:


> At the risk of re-posting information from the LP thread, I thought it would be worthwhile to get this posted again in the LP tube rolling thread.  The following are some of the tubes that I have rolled in the Platinum and my top choice of each tube type.
> 2C51/396A/5270 -  These work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 50s Foton triple mica
> 12AU7/ECC82 -  These also work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 62 Telefunken Smooth Plate
> 12AT7/ECC81/6201 - These did not work for me - very audible noise - I tried a variety with differing degrees of noise. Requires adapter and assume the noise  problem is related to tube amp factor.  12AT7 amp fact - 66 where 6922 amp factor is 33 and 12AU7 is 16.  Based on this I assume the 12AX7 would also not work with an amp factor of 100.  I look forward to others trying these to confirm my findings or not.  My all time favorite tube pair are 50s Valvo PW 6201s.
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Sy...680ab6acb6b9761ffec1ed8|iid:1&redirect=mobile
Is this it?


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Sylvania-USN-CHS-6922-Gold-Pin-Horseshoe-getter-1963-Vacuum-Tubes/223333656867?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e69f76e324da49828546a9606f6263d0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=223333656867&itm=223333656867&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f4bd5db5-2408-11e9-8aea-74dbd180d9a6|parentrq:9b6a1dbc1680ab6acb6b9761ffec1ed8|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> Is this it?


Wow!  You found those fast and they sure look like it.


----------



## DRHamp (Jan 29, 2019)

Those are horseshoe not D getters.  Different lettering and I think those are 60s, but the price is in range.  I got my pair from AC over in the Lyr tube rolling thread because they were microphonic in his MJ2.  They are not microphonic is my LP or my MJ2.

They do look similar to mine - maybe what they're calling a horseshoe getter is the same as D getter


----------



## Wes S

DRHamp said:


> Those are horseshoe not D getters.  Different lettering and I think those are 60s, but the price is in range.  I got my pair from AC over in the Lyr tube rolling thread because they were microphonic in his MJ2.  They are not microphonic is my LP or my MJ2.


What do the one's you have sound like?  Are they warm?


----------



## DRHamp

Wes S said:


> What do the one's you have sound like? Are they warm?



Very detailed and awesome soundstage, both width and depth and to my ears, they are certainly not bright.  I'm not good at describing what I hear so sorry for lack of detail.


----------



## Wes S

DRHamp said:


> Very detailed and awesome soundstage, both width and depth and to my ears, they are certainly not bright.  I'm not good at describing what I hear so sorry for lack of detail.


That works, and thanks!  I love a wide soundstage.


----------



## TK16

Just picked this up can run these in all 3 amps. Lowish testing, cheap. Got it $10 off.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Super-So...&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## GlenT

I have a pair of JAN GE 5670 tubes that I liked the sound of in my LOXJIE P20 amp and I am going to try them in my LP with an adaptor.  I hope to get the clarity of the LP with the smoothness of the 5670 tubes.  However, I am quite new to this whole tube rolling thing.


----------



## TK16

GlenT said:


> I have a pair of JAN GE 5670 tubes that I liked the sound of in my LOXJIE P20 amp and I am going to try them in my LP with an adaptor.  I hope to get the clarity of the LP with the smoothness of the 5670 tubes.  However, I am quite new to this whole tube rolling thing.


There are far far better options in the 5670 family. The most expensive is usually the Western Electric 396A. Cheaper alternatives are the Tung Sol 2C51, Foton 6N3P, best ones are the 50's triple mica, extremely rare. The double mica 50's Foton just as rare. For the GE 5670 sound signature, the CBS 5670. I like them way better than the GE 5670. You can do real good price/performance in the 5670.


----------



## Phantaminum

I have to mention this:

If you do decide to roll different tubes with adapters you'll most likely be purchasing socket savers. Because of the very tight space left between the sides of the hole and the socket saver; you'll find that it's *very* hard to get those adapters out in case one happens to fail. The holes themselves are smaller then that of the Mjolnir 2 and because the sockets are fairly new you'll find that they have a death grip on those socket savers. As a suggestion (and maybe others can suggest a better solution) someone in the Lyr Tube rolling thread mentioned to tie floss around the base of the socket saver and when you're ready to replace them you can pull it up and out. 

Not that I've recently experienced any of these issues with this amp. *Cough* *Cough*


----------



## Wes S (Jan 30, 2019)

Phantaminum said:


> I have to mention this:
> 
> If you do decide to roll different tubes with adapters you'll most likely be purchasing socket savers. Because of the very tight space left between the sides of the hole and the socket saver; you'll find that it's *very* hard to get those adapters out in case one happens to fail. The holes themselves are smaller then that of the Mjolnir 2 and because the sockets are fairly new you'll find that they have a death grip on those socket savers. As a suggestion (and maybe others can suggest a better solution) someone in the Lyr Tube rolling thread mentioned to tie floss around the base of the socket saver and when you're ready to replace them you can pull it up and out.
> 
> Not that I've recently experienced any of these issues with this amp. *Cough* *Cough*


This is why i am sticking with, the 6922's and nothing else, with this amp.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> I have to mention this:
> 
> If you do decide to roll different tubes with adapters you'll most likely be purchasing socket savers. Because of the very tight space left between the sides of the hole and the socket saver; you'll find that it's *very* hard to get those adapters out in case one happens to fail. The holes themselves are smaller then that of the Mjolnir 2 and because the sockets are fairly new you'll find that they have a death grip on those socket savers. As a suggestion (and maybe others can suggest a better solution) someone in the Lyr Tube rolling thread mentioned to tie floss around the base of the socket saver and when you're ready to replace them you can pull it up and out.
> 
> Not that I've recently experienced any of these issues with this amp. *Cough* *Cough*


Are the adapters hard to get out of the socket savers, I use a chopstick to take em out the MJ2. Do the adapters clear the top of the amp?


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Are the adapters hard to get out of the socket savers, I use a chopstick to take em out the MJ2. Do the adapters clear the top of the amp?



You have about 2 millimeters sticking out from the top and there's no clearance on the sides to put in chopsticks. I'd say that you'd want to invest in some needle nose pliers and take them out by slowly wiggling them back and forth. Socket savers are not supposed to be extracted this way so expect to break them in the process or maybe I just need to lay off the juice. 

Just for everyone else piece of mind; as long as the socket savers work you can probably roll for years on end without any issues. If they stop working then prepare to do impacted wisdom tooth removal surgery.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> You have about 2 millimeters sticking out from the top and there's no clearance on the sides to put in chopsticks. I'd say that you'd want to invest in some needle nose pliers and take them out by slowly wiggling them back and forth. Socket savers are not supposed to be extracted this way so expect to break them in the process or maybe I just need to lay off the juice.
> 
> Just for everyone else piece of mind; as long as the socket savers work you can probably roll for years on end without any issues. If they stop working then prepare to do impacted wisdom tooth removal surgery.


Was talking about the adapters, 5670, 12A*7 adapters. Are those fairly easy to take out while using socket savers?


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Was talking about the adapters, 5670, 12A*7 adapters. Are those fairly easy to take out while using socket savers?



I don't want to underestimate the clearance on the sides and lie but it feels like it's still going to be a bit of chopstick gymnastics. Once you add the thickness of the chopsticks and how small the tube holes are you may run into issues just grabbing the adapter. Then toss in how much of a grip the sockets have on the sockets savers....

I should of taken a picture from the top of the amp before I removed them.

Back to tube rolling. If you guys haven't tried a pair of Tungsram PCC88s you should give them a try. Great punchy mid bass, extended highs, touch of euphony and counteracts the warmer aspect of the tube amp. They're also found for a reasonable price for NOS and I prefer them over Gold Lions/JJs.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> I don't want to underestimate the clearance on the sides and lie but it feels like it's still going to be a bit of chopstick gymnastics. Once you add the thickness of the chopsticks and how small the tube holes are you may run into issues just grabbing the adapter. Then toss in how much of a grip the sockets have on the sockets savers....
> 
> I should of taken a picture from the top of the amp before I removed them.
> 
> Back to tube rolling. If you guys haven't tried a pair of Tungsram PCC88s you should give them a try. Great punchy mid bass, extended highs, touch of euphony and counteracts the warmer aspect of the tube amp. They're also found for a reasonable price for NOS and I prefer them over Gold Lions/JJs.


Think it would be possible to stack 2 tubemonger socket savers in each socket?


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Think it would be possible to stack 2 tubemonger socket savers in each socket?



Lol, yeah that’s possible. It’s going to look like a mad scientist experiment once you have two socket savers and any adapter+tube added on top. 

Pls post pics when LPTron is fully assembled.


----------



## TK16

Think I may do it that way, I know in the Lyr tube rolling thread, people stacked 2 socket savers to accommodate those big tubes. Will definitely have pics if I do it.


----------



## TK16

Amp should be here tomorrow, going to see if the 6CC41 Tesla produces any noise, most probably yes with high amplification factor. No adapter needed. Think I am going to put in a 1958 pair of D getter Heerlen 6922 without any SS for 100 hrs. As advised in PM. Though I can't promise 100%.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Amp should be here tomorrow, going to see if the 6CC41 Tesla produces any noise, most probably yes with high amplification factor. No adapter needed. Think I am going to put in a 1958 pair of D getter Heerlen 6922 without any SS for 100 hrs. As advised in PM. Though I can't promise 100%.


I bet those Heerlen D getters, are gonna be amazing!  I have never heard them in person, but everything i have read about them, makes me think they are gonna be 1 of the best, with the LP's sound sig.  What headphones, are you using?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I bet those Heerlen D getters, are gonna be amazing!  I have never heard them in person, but everything i have read about them, makes me think they are gonna be 1 of the best, with the LP's sound sig.  What headphones, are you using?


LCD-C, could never get these cans sounding right with the MJ2. They are a bad pairing. The Heerlen D getters sits between the PW tubes and the 60's house Heerlen sound signature. Sound like neither. They got a perfect blend of lows, mids and highs. Highly detailed, and warm at the same time. Have not heard them in a while. This is going from memory.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> LCD-C, could never get these cans sounding right with the MJ2. They are a bad pairing. The Heerlen D getters sits between the PW tubes and the 60's house Heerlen sound signature. Sound like neither. They got a perfect blend of lows, mids and highs. Highly detailed, and warm at the same time. Have not heard them in a while. This is going from memory.


I hope the LP makes those Audeze sing for you!  It makes my Ori sound freakin amazing. . .


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I hope the LP makes those Audeze sing for you!  It makes my Ori sound freakin amazing. . .


There's a set on eBay for 200 bucks if your interested. Might accept a reasonable offer.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2019)

TK16 said:


> There's a set on eBay for 200 bucks if your interested. Might accept a reasonable offer.


I have been watching them. . . Thanks.  I am holding off on any more tube purchases, until i hear the Mullard and Brimar, i have coming.  My next tube, that i am rolling and already have is, the e188cc Philips SQ 1963, from Heerlen.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I have been watching them. . . Thanks.  I am holding off on any more tube purchases, until i hear the Mullard and Brimar, i have coming.  My next tube, that i am rolling and already have is, the e188cc Philips SQ 1963, from Heerlen.


Which Mullard?


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2019)

7L1 R4D4  is the engraved code on the Mullards i have coming and CV2492 is written on it, they were made in the Mitcham plant.


----------



## TK16

7L1 Mullard Mitcham E88CC were my first UK tubes, still have them.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Don't forget about the 6C8G folks. 300ma with 36 amp factor. Pretty much identical to the 6922 specs. I just went through every tube and adapter combo I have atm. I haven't taken out my 6c8g since yesterday evening. I have only a re-labeled National Union right now. My Tung-sol met it's fate a few months ago by hitting the floor and shattering. Lol. 

I think I may have dismissed the 6c8g a little too early. By far the biggest and most 3D soundstage of any tube I've heard. Extreme realism. Tough call now between it and my favorite 12at7 tubes. 

Fantastic price on these Tung-sol. I'd buy the single off whoever buys the triple. Lol.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173735968703


----------



## Guidostrunk

I'll be waiting to hear your thoughts on this amp bro. I kinda wrote it off due to the 12at7 issues. But, I'll wait to see where you stand with it. 


TK16 said:


> 7L1 Mullard Mitcham E88CC were my first UK tubes, still have them.


----------



## TK16 (Jan 31, 2019)

Guidostrunk said:


> I'll be waiting to hear your thoughts on this amp bro. I kinda wrote it off due to the 12at7 issues. But, I'll wait to see where you stand with it.


Think I am going to give the amp some burn in first before I put in the adapters or SS. 6CC41 with a 100 amplification factor going in first. Not hopeful.


----------



## Guidostrunk

That will be interesting for sure. 12at7 is 60. 12ax7 is 100. It'll definitely be a head scratcher if it works and the 6201 wouldn't lol.



TK16 said:


> Think I am going to give the amp some burn in first before I put in the adapters or SS. 6CC42 with a 100 amplification factor going in first. Not hopeful.


----------



## ChaChaRealSmooth

Amperex Bugle Boy E88CC

Adds treble definition without raising overall levels or changing the timbre much.
Very good detail compared to stock.
Can _potentially_ be fatiguing, but I did not find this to be the case with most recordings (and I'm treble-sensitive).
Mids and bass essentially unchanged from stock.
Telefunken E88CC

_Incredibly _smooth. If the stock tube is butter, this is just velvet and liquid at the same time.
Not as laid-back as stock. More forward, but interestingly has a deeper stage that might be slightly wider.
Adds some bass slam, but doesn't increase levels.
Is more _colored_ than stock, but in a way that is pleasing and musical. Best heard with passages with guitar reverb and good classical orchestral recordings (strings in general)
I tried 5 different tubes, but I felt only these two represented a substantial difference/improvement in the sound. It's worth noting that the Telefunkens are pretty expensive at this time (a matched pair costs as much as the amp), and thus I can't necessarily recommend them.

Honestly, in my setup the stock tubes are used 99% of the time.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 1, 2019)

ChaChaRealSmooth said:


> Amperex Bugle Boy E88CC
> 
> Adds treble definition without raising overall levels or changing the timbre much.
> Very good detail compared to stock.
> ...


I would love to know the other 3 tubes, if you dont mind. The 2 you have mentioned, would not be my choices, due to the sound signature of this amp. Especially with a bright headphone.  There are much better tubes, for this amp.


----------



## Zachik

ChaChaRealSmooth said:


> Amperex Bugle Boy E88CC
> 
> Adds treble definition without raising overall levels or changing the timbre much.
> Very good detail compared to stock.
> ...


Can you provide more details on the Telefunken E88CC?  Which year? which mica / getter structure?
You're describing a sound signature that would interest me, and I want to make sure I am looking for the right tubes...


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> Can you provide more details on the Telefunken E88CC?  Which year? which mica / getter structure?
> You're describing a sound signature that would interest me, and I want to make sure I am looking for the right tubes...


You should look into getting a pair of adapters and a good pair of Telefunken ECC82, heard they are better than the E88CC at a bargain of a price compared to the E88CC.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> You should look into getting a pair of adapters and a good pair of Telefunken ECC82, heard they are better than the E88CC at a bargain of a price compared to the E88CC.


I have to say, owning the Telefunken E88CC, 1968 from Ulm factory, angled getter support, are the most over hyped and over priced tubes i have owned.  They are neutral to bright, with light bass.


----------



## TK16

LP came in could not get any sound from the from the 6CC41, so definitely no noise I can hear!!! Tubes did heat up. Not going to try these again.
Got the 58 6922 D getters in.
Amp takes up 1/2 of a MJ2, sits right on top.
Much needed burn in it appears.
I`ve switched to my Gumby as dac, want to hear tube charateristics much easier than a tube dac.
@Wes S I did not care much for the Tele E88CC, sold mine. The Tele E188CC is better but very pricey.
Fkn tube socket on the amp is very tight.


----------



## TK16

Got to add, their is no sig delivery for the amp. Fed Ex was going to leave it in the snow here, but I got downstairs in time.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 1, 2019)

TK16 said:


> LP came in could not get any sound from the from the 6CC41, so definitely no noise I can hear!!! Tubes did heat up. Not going to try these again.
> Got the 58 6922 D getters in.
> Amp takes up 1/2 of a MJ2, sits right on top.
> Much needed burn in it appears.
> ...


The Tele E188cc, is on my list, of tubes to buy.  Yes, the sockets are super, super tight.  I really thought i was going to break something, i had to push so hard.  This tightness, has actually slowed my tube rolling desire, as i dont want to break it and it is quite stressful forcing so hard, on an $ 800, piece of gear.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> LP came in could not get any sound from the from the 6CC41, so definitely no noise I can hear!!! Tubes did heat up. Not going to try these again.
> Got the 58 6922 D getters in.
> Amp takes up 1/2 of a MJ2, sits right on top.
> Much needed burn in it appears.
> ...



Lol the “death grip”. I didn’t enjoy the Mullard ECC88. It did have a good sound but treble was scratchy. I was thinking the Siemens E88CC would bring out more treble but really it made the low end come out more. The Siemens CCa is the total opposite: bright and fast but too bright for my tastes. I think out of all the tubes (6DJ8/e88cc equivalent) the Philips SQ e188cc are my favorite. Second are the Telefunken e188ccs and tie for third are the Amperex 6922s/PCC88 Tungsram. The Russian 6N23Ps that I have with the Electro Harmonix make it sound too warm for my taste.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 1, 2019)

Phantaminum said:


> Lol the “death grip”. I didn’t enjoy the Mullard ECC88. It did have a good sound but treble was scratchy. I was thinking the Siemens E88CC would bring out more treble but really it made the low end come out more. The Siemens CCa is the total opposite: bright and fast but too bright for my tastes. I think out of all the tubes (6DJ8/e88cc equivalent) the Philips SQ e188cc are my favorite. Second are the Telefunken e188ccs and tie for third are the Amperex 6922s/PCC88 Tungsram. The Russian 6N23Ps that I have with the Electro Harmonix make it sound too warm for my taste.


Heck yes!  Love hearing your results, with the philips e188cc!  After listening for a full week, to the LP, i thought those were gonna be good, hence why they are on deck.  Looks like we might hear things the same.  Good to know!  A fellow Texan, as well.  I am in Plano.


----------



## ChaChaRealSmooth (Feb 1, 2019)

Wes S said:


> I would love to know the other 3 tubes, if you dont mind. The 2 you have mentioned, would not be my choices, due to the sound signature of this amp. Especially with a bright headphone.  There are much better tubes, for this amp.



I'll post my notes here, but do understand that I either_ really_ didn't like what I heard with these tubes in the Liquid Platinum, or just didn't think they were worth mentioning, hence why I did not mention them or recommend them.

Genalex Gold Lion 6922 (new manufacture)

Seems to have weird harmonics that make the timbre unnatural. To my ears, this makes it an instant not-winner, as timbre is one of the things I value most.
Smaller stage, but potentially better imaging.
Matsushita (NOS)

Can tend to be sibilant (instant not-winner as I'm treble-sensitive)
Seems to have rolled-off bass, but the bass sounds tighter than stock.
JJ Gold Pin 6922 (new manufacture)

Makes the Liquid Platinum sound congested (seems to roll-off the highs)
Goes off the deep-end when it comes to "too polite" (soft, not dynamic, etc)
Timbre is not bad
I stated before I just use the stock tubes. There is a good reason for this; the stock Electro Harmonix 6922 have very good synergy with this amp. Do I think the Telefunken E88CC NOS are better? Yeah, but a matched pair of those can cost as much as the amp itself (I was fortunate enough to score a pair before the prices started getting insane). Not entirely sure what you were hearing with the Liquid Platinum with stock Electro Harmonix, or with the Telefunkens, but we're not really hearing the same things.



Zachik said:


> Can you provide more details on the Telefunken E88CC?  Which year? which mica / getter structure?
> You're describing a sound signature that would interest me, and I want to make sure I am looking for the right tubes...



1967, made in Ulm, Germany. Not really certain what @Wes S is hearing, or how his ears hear, but I don't hear the Telefunken as being neutral to bright. If anything, they're even warmer than the stock Electro Harmonix 6922. Then again, I hear the Liquid Platinum with the stock tubes as being neutral with a touch of warmth, so.....


----------



## Wes S

ChaChaRealSmooth said:


> I'll post my notes here, but do understand that I either_ really_ didn't like what I heard with these tubes in the Liquid Platinum, or just didn't think they were worth mentioning, hence why I did not mention them or recommend them.
> 
> Genalex Gold Lion 6922 (new manufacture)
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, my reference to the Telefunken E88CC, that i have, being neutral to bright, was about thier sound signature in general, as compared to other NOS 6922 tubes.


----------



## TK16

Got my first Mullard Blackburn ECC82 coming in today, 58 goal post getter I think its called and another Monday. Hoping them match up relatively closely. Another pair of 58's coming from Canada. Heard these are really good tubes.


----------



## sahmen

Phantaminum said:


> Lol the “death grip”. I didn’t enjoy the Mullard ECC88. It did have a good sound but treble was scratchy. I was thinking the Siemens E88CC would bring out more treble but really it made the low end come out more. The Siemens CCa is the total opposite: bright and fast but too bright for my tastes. I think out of all the tubes (6DJ8/e88cc equivalent) the Philips SQ e188cc are my favorite. Second are the Telefunken e188ccs and tie for third are the Amperex 6922s/PCC88 Tungsram. The Russian 6N23Ps that I have with the Electro Harmonix make it sound too warm for my taste.



Could you let me know whether the Philips SQ e188CCs will fit the LC's sockets without an adapter?


----------



## Phantaminum

sahmen said:


> Could you let me know whether the Philips SQ e188CCs will fit the LC's sockets without an adapter?



Hey Sahmen! They will. They’re the same size as the Electro Harmonix tube that come with the amp.


----------



## sahmen

Phantaminum said:


> Hey Sahmen! They will. They’re the same size as the Electro Harmonix tube that come with the amp.



Good to know.


----------



## TK16

6DJ8, 6922, E88CC, 6922, CV2492, E188CC, CCa will all work without an adapter. Probably missed a few, but these are the most popular.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> 6DJ8, 6922, E88CC, 6922, CV2492, E188CC, CCa will all work without an adapter. Probably missed a few, but these are the most popular.


7308 in the USA = E188CC in Europe


----------



## TK16 (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's a good priced Telefunken E188CC pair with best offer.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-E188CC-...&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile
Cheap pair WE 396A.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Of-We...&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## heliosphann

Phantaminum said:


> Back to tube rolling. If you guys haven't tried a pair of Tungsram PCC88s you should give them a try. Great punchy mid bass, extended highs, touch of euphony and counteracts the warmer aspect of the tube amp. They're also found for a reasonable price for NOS and I prefer them over Gold Lions/JJs.



Just got a pair of NOS '71 Tungsram PCC88s. They've definitely got some interesting 3D staging going on. Feels like they almost have a taller image, kinda strange. Overall they sound pretty damn good and are dynamic and very similar to what Phanaminum said. They're are a little rough around the edges, but I think they need more run time. I'm going to run them a lot over the next few days and see if they improve.


----------



## Phantaminum

heliosphann said:


> Just got a pair of NOS '71 Tungsram PCC88s. They've definitely got some interesting 3D staging going on. Feels like they almost have a taller image, kinda strange. Overall they sound pretty damn good and are dynamic and very similar to what Phanaminum said. They're are a little rough around the edges, but I think they need more run time. I'm going to run them a lot over the next few days and see if they improve.



They’ll get better over time. Smoother. They’re more like tubes to keep in the amp because tonally they sound great with few drawbacks. So you can keep your much nicer tubes for those Sundays you have time to sit down and critically listen. The rest of the week these can be your work horse.


----------



## heliosphann (Feb 2, 2019)

Phantaminum said:


> They’ll get better over time. Smoother. They’re more like tubes to keep in the amp because tonally they sound great with few drawbacks. So you can keep your much nicer tubes for those Sundays you have time to sit down and critically listen. The rest of the week these can be your work horse.



I just rolled all my 6922 type tubes and put the Tungsram's back in at the end. They held up very well. I've got some Siemens PCC88's that also sound pretty good. I think my favorites might just the be '75 Voskhod Rockets Grey Shields. Even more than the Amperex USN-CEP 7308's.

Anyone know where to get a good 2C51 adapter? Should I just buy a cheap one off of Ebay? Forgot I'd picked up some 2C51's over the last few years.


----------



## KaiserTK

heliosphann said:


> I just rolled all my 6922 type tubes and put the Tungsram's back in at the end. They held up very well. I've got some Siemens PCC88's that also sound pretty good. I think my favorites might just the be '75 Voskhod Rockets Grey Shields. Even more than the Amperex USN-CEP 7308's.
> 
> Anyone know where to get a good 2C51 adapter? Should I just buy a cheap one off of Ebay? Forgot I'd picked up some 2C51's over the last few years.



These have worked well for me and many others over on the MJ2 tube rolling thread. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Gold-p...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## bluesaint

KaiserTK said:


> These have worked well for me and many others over on the MJ2 tube rolling thread.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Gold-plated-5670-6n3-WE396A-instead-ECC88-6922-6DJ8-tube-adapter-for-you-amp/191636111735?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Many bought this high quality adapter:

http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_012.htm


----------



## Wes S (Feb 3, 2019)

heliosphann said:


> I just rolled all my 6922 type tubes and put the Tungsram's back in at the end. They held up very well. I've got some Siemens PCC88's that also sound pretty good. I think my favorites might just the be '75 Voskhod Rockets Grey Shields. Even more than the Amperex USN-CEP 7308's.
> 
> Anyone know where to get a good 2C51 adapter? Should I just buy a cheap one off of Ebay? Forgot I'd picked up some 2C51's over the last few years.


Curious, what do you like better, with the Russians, vs the 7308?  I am loving the 7308 and still have not taken them out yet, but am getting tempted to roll. . .

The USN-CEP 7308 are a really good match with my Ori.  They bring the warm mids, forward a bit and vocals sound really nice and intimate, while still keeping good width and depth, to the rest of the mix.


----------



## TK16

bluesaint said:


> Many bought this high quality adapter:
> 
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_012.htm


Got this adapter as well, but it tends to amplify microphonics on tubes that display micro, think due to it being ceramic. High quality adapter.


----------



## heliosphann

Wes S said:


> Curious, what do you like better, with the Russians, vs the 7308?  I am loving the 7308 and still have not taken them out yet, but am getting tempted to roll. . .
> 
> The USN-CEP 7308 are a really good match with my Ori.  They bring the warm mids, forward a bit and vocals sound really nice and intimate, while still keeping good width and depth, to the rest of the mix.



I'd have to do some more in depth direct comparison of the two. I was just kinda running through everything listening to 6-7 tracks.

They were very close from what I can remember though.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

bluesaint said:


> Many bought this high quality adapter:
> 
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_012.htm



I bought a pair of these adaptors recently.  Sadly, both of mine didnt work.  One side no sound at all, the other side muted and fuzzy static.  Swapped them left and right in the LP, also swapped tubes around to try and isolate the problem. 

Confirmed that the issue is not my WE396As, I tried them 1 by 1 and they work flawlessly in my Xiangsheng DAC pre-amp. 

oh well.  should have just bought the China stuff


----------



## DRHamp

UsoppNoKami said:


> I bought a pair of these adaptors recently. Sadly, both of mine didnt work. One side no sound at all, the other side muted and fuzzy static. Swapped them left and right in the LP, also swapped tubes around to try and isolate the problem.


Did you buy the last one on the referenced web page that says something like "New 5670/2C51/396A ........."  they should say V2 on the bottom/pins side.  Those have worked well for me in the LP and are IMO the best quality adapters available.  Jeremy at Garage 1217 is a good guy and will refund your money I'm sure if they don't work for you.


----------



## TK16 (Feb 4, 2019)

Tried some 6N3P`s work fine with adapter, as do the 12AU7`s with a different adapter. Unfortunately I can confirm @DRHamp conclusion that the 12AT7`s have seashell like background sound. Only tried 2 pair of 6201, but that is enough confirmation for me.
Got my other single 58 Mullard Blackburn 12AU7 in the mail today, currently burning them in.


----------



## TK16




----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


>



Bro, I laughed out loud when I saw your picture. It looks like the tubes are wearing bottlecoke glasses while cracking a smile.

Yes, I’m literally a 5 year old in an adult body.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> Bro, I laughed out loud when I saw your picture. It looks like the tubes are wearing bottlecoke glasses while cracking a smile.
> 
> Yes, I’m literally a 5 year old in an adult body.


Don`t upset these tubes bro, they are old and lowish testing. They already requested to have the tube dampers removed.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Don`t upset these tubes bro, they are old and lowish testing. They already requested to have the tube dampers removed.



My bad. They may be a little weaker than the other kids its age, need booster shoes, and support from the dampers but you never know how they’ll flourish given a chance. You’re a great tube dad!


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


>


Which socket savers are you using? Tubemonger's?


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> Which socket savers are you using? Tubemonger's?


Yeah that's them.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

DRHamp said:


> Did you buy the last one on the referenced web page that says something like "New 5670/2C51/396A ........."  they should say V2 on the bottom/pins side.  Those have worked well for me in the LP and are IMO the best quality adapters available.  Jeremy at Garage 1217 is a good guy and will refund your money I'm sure if they don't work for you.



i informed him of my findings, he offered to pay costs to get them back & issue a full refund once he received them.  i haven't had time to send them back frankly, I'm halfway around the world so I would have to first bear international courier costs to arrange the return if i wanted any certainty of getting my money back.  Also the arrival of a new addition to the family has left me with limited time to run errands that are not critical.  i guess the adaptors could be used as fancy paper weights lol


----------



## DRHamp

Can you confirm they have V2 on the bottom (pin side)?


----------



## TK16 (Feb 4, 2019)

I took out the extra socket savers. Changing adapters and tubes are pretty easy. Thought it would be harder. Sure hope the socket savers don't go bad!

Cheap pair of RCA clear top 12AU7.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-RCA-12AU7-Clear-Top-Tubes/163523847693


----------



## DRHamp

TK16 said:


> I took out the extra socket savers. Changing adapters and tubes are pretty easy. Thought it would be harder. Sure hope the socket savers don't go bad!



Yeah, it's that last socket saver that's a bear if you have to remove it


----------



## UsoppNoKami

DRHamp said:


> Can you confirm they have V2 on the bottom (pin side)?



Yes .. doesn't matter what version tho, fact is they are just faulty.


----------



## kumar402 (Feb 5, 2019)

how easy is it to take those tube monger socket savers out of LP. I understand they make it easier to tube roll but once installed can we take it out easily as well. Does the upper surface of the saver goes above the top cover of LP or is it below the cover of LP. If it is below the top cover of LP wouldn't it be difficult to take it out.


----------



## Zachik

kumar402 said:


> how easy is it to take those tube monger socket savers out LP. I understand they make it easier to tube toll but once installed can we take it out easily as well. Does the upper surface of the saver goes above the top cover of LP or is it below the cover of LP. *If it is below the top cover of LP wouldn't it be difficult to take it out.*


My fear exactly...


----------



## TK16

Switched from the Gumby to my tube dac with a pair of 59 Heerlen 6922 D getters in it, I had very little volume control with the Gumby. Getting a Nobsound NS 05P for the Gumby and LP. Tube dac has volume control on in so I have more freedom with the LP volume control. Still burning in the set of Blackburns in the LP. LP has about 100 hours on it and coming along nicely.


----------



## Zachik

Can anyone comment on how easy (or not) it is to remove the Tubemonger socket savers if needed?
Is there anywhere one could hold them to pull them out?  Or would wiggling gently with a tube pull both (tube + socket saver) out?


----------



## TK16

Those SS are very tight in the tube socket, maybe you can get cheap Chinese socket savers in there and out easier. The pins on the Chinese savers are thinner.


----------



## Phantaminum

Zachik said:


> Can anyone comment on how easy (or not) it is to remove the Tubemonger socket savers if needed?
> Is there anywhere one could hold them to pull them out?  Or would wiggling gently with a tube pull both (tube + socket saver) out?





Phantaminum said:


> I have to mention this:
> 
> If you do decide to roll different tubes with adapters you'll most likely be purchasing socket savers. Because of the very tight space left between the sides of the hole and the socket saver; you'll find that it's *very* hard to get those adapters out in case one happens to fail. The holes themselves are smaller then that of the Mjolnir 2 and because the sockets are fairly new you'll find that they have a death grip on those socket savers. As a suggestion (and maybe others can suggest a better solution) someone in the Lyr Tube rolling thread mentioned to tie floss around the base of the socket saver and when you're ready to replace them you can pull it up and out.
> 
> Not that I've recently experienced any of these issues with this amp. *Cough* *Cough*


----------



## rlawli

Zachik said:


> Can anyone comment on how easy (or not) it is to remove the Tubemonger socket savers if needed?
> Is there anywhere one could hold them to pull them out?  Or would wiggling gently with a tube pull both (tube + socket saver) out?



You can try the wiggle approach first. If that doesn't work, I wouldn't suggest attempting to take the LP apart unless you have a service manual, The Tubenmonger socket savers have a hole in the center filled with silicon. Harbor Freight carries a $4 set of angled picks. One of the L-shaped picks can fit down through the silicon and hook on the underside of the socket saver and be used to then wiggle the socket saver out.


----------



## Phantaminum (Feb 5, 2019)

rlawli said:


> You can try the wiggle approach first. If that doesn't work, I wouldn't suggest attempting to take the LP apart unless you have a service manual, The Tubenmonger socket savers have a hole in the center filled with silicon. Harbor Freight carries a $4 set of angled picks. One of the L-shaped picks can fit down through the silicon and hook on the underside of the socket saver and be used to then wiggle the socket saver out.



Tried this and didn’t work so well. The TM socket savers is a well made but not meant to be handled this way. The SS wouldn’t budge an inch for me. Had to try the needle nose pliers and slowly rocket it back and forth until too much pressure broke the inside of the pin hole. Tried another, broke as well until I almost had given up. The easiest way for me to remove them was to open up the physical amp, have a long screw driver with a flat head, and slowly wiggle the bottom of the socket saver up. This was from the back of the amp. It was long and stressful process lol.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 5, 2019)

Still rockin the Amperex 7308, and everytime i think about rolling something else to switch things up, i give them a listen and i am seduced again.  I am freakin loving my system right now.  The cups literally just disapear, and sound is all around me and i am in the room with the musicians.  Listening to Ripple, and i am on stage, with the Dead.  Perfection.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> Tried this and didn’t work so well. The TM socket savers is a well made but not meant to be handled this way. The SS wouldn’t budge an inch for me. Had to try the needle nose pliers and slowly rocket it back and forth until too much pressure broke the inside of the pin hole. Tried another, broke as well until I almost had given up. The easiest way for me to remove them was to open up the physical amp, have a long screw driver with a flat head, and slowly wiggle the bottom of the socket saver up. This was from the back of the amp. It was long and stressful process lol.


Did the nurse wipe your forehead during surgery?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Still rockin the Amperex 7308, and everytime i think about rolling something else to switch things up, i give them a listen and i am seduced again.  I am freakin loving my system right now.  The cups literally just disapear, and sound is all around me and i am in the room with the musicians.  Listening to Ripple, and i am on stage, with the Dead.  Perfection.


Think you would enjoy this and good priced. The best USA Amperex I heard.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Amperex-6922-Gold-Pin-D-getter-1959-1960-Vacuum-Tubes/223333644183


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Did the nurse wipe your forehead during surgery?



Open heart surgery is no joke bro.


----------



## heliosphann

Phantaminum said:


> Open heart surgery is no joke bro.



Hope no Junior Mints got in on the action.


----------



## Phantaminum

heliosphann said:


> Hope no Junior Mints got in on the action.



You never know. Something like that could stave off infection, something beyond science, something from...above! 

But seriously, @TK16 is already banned from the operating room because of the Thin Mints debacle.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> You never know. Something like that could stave off infection, something beyond science, something from...above!
> 
> But seriously, @TK16 is already banned from the operating room because of the Thin Mints debacle.


That wasn't me that was Kramer, there is visual evidence.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Think you would enjoy this and good priced. The best USA Amperex I heard.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Amperex-6922-Gold-Pin-D-getter-1959-1960-Vacuum-Tubes/223333644183


TK16 - I have never actually heard an American Amperex 6922, I have only heard the 7308.  I read that the 6922 Amperex USA, are a bit bass light and brighter, compared to the 7308, so I never bothered with them.  I assume that the d getter is better than the o getter 6922.  How does the d getter American Amperex 6922 compare to the 7308?  Probably splitting hairs, but if you have any info, I would appreciate it.  I also noticed that the American Amperex 6922 d getter, is a taller bottle, and my experience with 6SN7, are that the taller bottle versions, are often better.


----------



## TK16

The 6922 D getter is on the neutral side, if your looking for bass these are not the tubes you would want. I sold my pair because they were too neutral for my taste. Don`t remember if I ever heard the 7308 USA. Philips/Amperex tubes the earlier the better IMO. D-getter 6922 and PW have a slightly longer bottle. They barely fit in my dac, got a D getter Heerlen 6922 pair in there now.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 6, 2019)

TK16 said:


> The 6922 D getter is on the neutral side, if your looking for bass these are not the tubes you would want. I sold my pair because they were too neutral for my taste. Don`t remember if I ever heard the 7308 USA. Philips/Amperex tubes the earlier the better IMO. D-getter 6922 and PW have a slightly longer bottle. They barely fit in my dac, got a D getter Heerlen 6922 pair in there now.


I think i am gonna pass, on the USA d getter 6922.  I think the 7308, is a special tube and it actually has very strong bass, and slightly relaxed highs, with perfect mids.  The USA 6922 vs 7308, are not the same sound, from what i have learned.


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> I think i am gonna pass, on the USA d getter 6922.  I think the 7308, is a special tube and it actually has very strong bass, and slightly relaxed highs, with perfect mids.  The USA 6922 vs 7308, are not the same sound, from what i have learned.


Can you provide more info on the 7308 that you enjoy so much? 
Also, when you say "strong bass" - is it stronger than stock EH tubes?


----------



## Wes S (Feb 6, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Can you provide more info on the 7308 that you enjoy so much?
> Also, when you say "strong bass" - is it stronger than stock EH tubes?


https://www.upscaleaudio.com/collections/preamp-tubes/products/amperex-7308-vintage-gold-pin - Some info

Yes, stronger than the EH, and strong in general, compared to other NOS 6922.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/692...922-6n23p-e88cc-cca-7308-e188cc-tubes.761078/  - This guy has an accurate description of the 7308 USN-CEP.

Also, the earlier the better.  The latter version has a silver shield and is not as good.  Look for code VR5, not VR6.


----------



## TK16

They are sold anyway, glad it was not you that bought them, based on your sound preference.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I think i am gonna pass, on the USA d getter 6922.  I think the 7308, is a special tube and it actually has very strong bass, and slightly relaxed highs, with perfect mids.  The USA 6922 vs 7308, are not the same sound, from what i have learned.





Zachik said:


> Can you provide more info on the 7308 that you enjoy so much?
> Also, when you say "strong bass" - is it stronger than stock EH tubes?


If your looking for a warm lush sound the Western Electric 396A with adapters is what you want. The Mullard Blackburn ECC88 is also a good choice along with Mullard Mitcham E88CC.


----------



## DRHamp (Feb 6, 2019)

A pair of 50s WE 396As that I picked up from TK16 came in today and I popped them in the LP using the excellent Garage1217 adapters.  TK had told me they were really good tubes, but man was that an understatement:
Maybe the best imaging and soundstage that I've heard in the LP, certainly in my top 5.  Excellent bass extension and glorious midrange and very pleasant highs with my HD800S.






If you can find a pair of these, I highly recommend them in the LP..  If there are tubes you want to try, check with TK16, the tube guru that started this thread - if he doesn't have them, he can probably help you find them


----------



## TK16

DRHamp said:


> A pair of 50s WE 396As that I picked up from TK16 came in today and I popped them in the LP using the Garage1217 adapters.  TK had told me they were really good tubes, but man was that an understatement:
> Maybe the best imaging and soundstage that I've heard in the LP, certainly in my top 5.  Excellent bass extension and glorious midrange and very pleasant highs with my HD800S.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you hate them, feel free to sell them back to me at 1/2 the purchase price. I don't have any more WE 396A for sale sold half my stash already. Enjoy them tubes bro, pleasure looking at them in the dark, like 2 night lights in the room.


----------



## Wes S

DRHamp said:


> A pair of 50s WE 396As that I picked up from TK16 came in today and I popped them in the LP using the Garage1217 adapters.  TK had told me they were really good tubes, but man was that an understatement:
> Maybe the best imaging and soundstage that I've heard in the LP, certainly in my top 5.  Excellent bass extension and glorious midrange and very pleasant highs with my HD800S.
> 
> 
> ...


I have 8 pairs of those bad boys. . .just got a little excited, they sound good for you!


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I have 8 pairs of those bad boys. . .just got a little excited, they sound good for you!


Wow 8 pairs! Thought my 6 pair at 1 point was excessive. You try them in the LP yet?


----------



## Wes S (Feb 6, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Wow 8 pairs! Thought my 6 pair at 1 point was excessive. You try them in the LP yet?


Not yet.  I was trying to avoid adapters, but i think that might change.  A while back, when i had my Valhalla 2, they were amazing, so i stocked up.  I also have a lot warmer headphones these days, so i dont really need anymore warmth, at the moment.

I believe you were the one, a while back that recommended them to me.


----------



## DRHamp

TK16 said:


> Sounds like you hate them, feel free to sell them back to me at 1/2 the purchase price. I don't have any more WE 396A for sale sold half my stash already. Enjoy them tubes bro, pleasure looking at them in the dark, like 2 night lights in the room.


You're the man!  Yeah, I hate em enough that I think I'll keep em for a while.


----------



## kumar402

I just received Valvo E88CC 1961 made . Brent Jesse, AudioTubes, suggested me these tubes to soothe out 800s.
currently burning in. Anyone used 1961 made Valvo?


----------



## Wes S (Feb 6, 2019)

kumar402 said:


> I just received Valvo E88CC 1961 made . Brent Jesse, AudioTubes, suggested me these tubes to soothe out 800s.
> currently burning in. Anyone used 1961 made Valvo?


Got any codes etched or written on them?  I think Valvo is a rebrand of Philips, so hard to say with just the name.  If so interesting, that they can sooth the HD800.  I always thought the philips e88cc, had very extened treble, with warm mids.  Look forward to hearing your thoughts, after burn in.


----------



## TK16

kumar402 said:


> I just received Valvo E88CC 1961 made . Brent Jesse, AudioTubes, suggested me these tubes to soothe out 800s.
> currently burning in. Anyone used 1961 made Valvo?


I have or had Valvo Hamburg, Heerlen Holland, or Mitcham, UK. Theres a change code on the glass (acid etching) 7L6 for example. Under that is the factory code/year, month.
Germany is D, Mullard R or B, Holland a right triangle.


----------



## DRHamp (Feb 6, 2019)

kumar402 said:


> I just received Valvo E88CC 1961 made . Brent Jesse, AudioTubes, suggested me these tubes to soothe out 800s.
> currently burning in. Anyone used 1961 made Valvo?



I have a pair of Valvo Hamburg E88CC - A Frame disc getter - not sure if they're 1956 or 1966 but haven't listened to them in a while - they were once one of my favored tubes, but dont remember the characteristics.  I'll put them in and see what they are like.  Etched codes on mine are 7L - D6J1 - I know the 6 is year but not sure if it's 50s or 60s (would guess 60s)


----------



## TK16

66 I believe.


----------



## kumar402

Wes S said:


> Got any codes etched or written on them?  I think Valvo is a rebrand of Philips, so hard to say with just the name.  If so interesting, that they can sooth the HD800.  I always thought the philips e88cc, had very extened treble, with warm mids.  Look forward to hearing your thoughts, after burn in.


I will check the code once I go back to home.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 6, 2019)

TK16 said:


> 66 I believe.


I would think so too, with the a frame.  I have a pair of siemens a frames, from 1970, that I got from Upscale Audio.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I would think so too, with the a frame.  I have a pair of siemens a frames, from 1970, that I got from Upscale Audio.


56 would be pinched waist as well. Hamburg PW are rarer than the Holland and USA.


----------



## TK16

Just pick this up. Not bad price. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/matched-pair-Telefunken-smooth-plate-12au7-ecc82-preamp-tubes/303051811339


----------



## kumar402

I am new to the tube world...just a question
Isn't LC designed for 6DJ8 tube configuration. Can we use 12AU7 tube in it.
Also is there any benefit of using 12AU7 as compared to 6DJ8


----------



## TK16

^^^^^^


DRHamp said:


> At the risk of re-posting information from the LP thread, I thought it would be worthwhile to get this posted again in the LP tube rolling thread.  The following are some of the tubes that I have rolled in the Platinum and my top choice of each tube type.
> 2C51/396A/5270 -  These work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 50s Foton triple mica
> 12AU7/ECC82 -  These also work well with the proper adapter.  My pick - 62 Telefunken Smooth Plate
> 12AT7/ECC81/6201 - These did not work for me - very audible noise - I tried a variety with differing degrees of noise. Requires adapter and assume the noise  problem is related to tube amp factor.  12AT7 amp fact - 66 where 6922 amp factor is 33 and 12AU7 is 16.  Based on this I assume the 12AX7 would also not work with an amp factor of 100.  I look forward to others trying these to confirm my findings or not.  My all time favorite tube pair are 50s Valvo PW 6201s.
> ...


----------



## TK16

Despite several days of looking for similar testing Mitcham ECC82 singles, I went ahead and bought this set. A bit pricey but not terribly expensive.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Mu...l-Post-Mitcham-1958-Vacuum-Tubes/323678012137
Done buying for now.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Despite several days of looking for similar testing Mitcham ECC82 singles, I went ahead and bought this set. A bit pricey but not terribly expensive.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Mu...l-Post-Mitcham-1958-Vacuum-Tubes/323678012137
> Done buying for now.


Have you had good results, with that seller on ebay?  He or she seems to always have good ones.


----------



## DRHamp

TK16 said:


> Despite several days of looking for similar testing Mitcham ECC82 singles, I went ahead and bought this set. A bit pricey but not terribly expensive.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Mu...l-Post-Mitcham-1958-Vacuum-Tubes/323678012137
> Done buying for now.



Interesting @TK16 - he had a pair earlier, pretty much the same, but Blackburn & same price - I bought em but was too embarrassed to admit I paid that much, so now the cat's outta the bag.  I'm done buying also (but I've said that before)


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Have you had good results, with that seller on ebay?  He or she seems to always have good ones.


Excellent seller, good stuff, bit pricey, quick shipper, excellent comms too. Seems his stuff tests a bit higher on my tester, not testing lower is a big plus.


----------



## TK16 (Feb 7, 2019)

DRHamp said:


> Interesting @TK16 - he had a pair earlier, pretty much the same, but Blackburn & same price - I bought em but was too embarrassed to admit I paid that much, so now the cat's outta the bag.  I'm done buying also (but I've said that before)


That Nobsound NS-05P came in much better control over the LP volume nob. May get something better in the future, though I do not know if my ears will let me hear the difference.

Was going to offer the guy $150 but I saw your pair was sold, afraid of getting declined. Thanks for that.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> That Nobsound NS-05P came in much better control over the LP volume nob. May get something better in the future, though I do not know if my ears will let me hear the difference.


I tried my Sys, to get better volume control, and it did not do much for me, other than kill the dynamics.  I may have to try the Nobsound.


----------



## Phantaminum

I’m really enjoying a few headphones (Verites, Auteurs, and HD650s) with the Tungsram. Not sure what they sprinkled inside but I keep coming back to them. 

The real winners are the 5670/2c51/396A tubes. I really need to find me another pair of the LM Ericsson 2C51s, steel pin, O-getter. If anyone spots one let me know. It’s a great sounding tube with the rest of the headphones as well. They became noisy after the move. 

I’m going to try a few of the Russian tubes I have in my stash tonight. The 6n3ps are great tube alternatives.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I tried my Sys, to get better volume control, and it did not do much for me, other than kill the dynamics.  I may have to try the Nobsound.


I don't notice a difference with it or without SQ wise. Maybe my ears are not good enough to tell subtle differences any more. I might buy better better in the future.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> I’m really enjoying a few headphones (Verites, Auteurs, and HD650s) with the Tungsram. Not sure what they sprinkled inside but I keep coming back to them.
> 
> The real winners are the 5670/2c51/396A tubes. I really need to find me another pair of the LM Ericsson 2C51s, steel pin, O-getter. If anyone spots one let me know. It’s a great sounding tube with the rest of the headphones as well. They became noisy after the move.
> 
> I’m going to try a few of the Russian tubes I have in my stash tonight. The 6n3ps are great tube alternatives.


I got a pair of steel pin and gold pin LME's but they are square getters. They were microphonic in my MJ2 though, have not tried in the LP though.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> I got a pair of steel pin and gold pin LME's but they are square getters. They were microphonic in my MJ2 though, have not tried in the LP though.



I remember a few us buying the LMEs Auditory Canvas had. I really do think the Steel Pin / O-Getters sound much different than the square getters and I’m not sure why. The square getter LMEs have, what I feel, the same amount of highs as the WE396a but it’s more refined. It has great drive and bass where the square getters sounded lean with no real bottom end. I may need to send these to you so you can have a listen bro. Twas’ a sad day when they started to give me background noise. 

Going to go all out on the Russian tubes I have and see what sounds good with what headphones. I’m hoping Head-Fiers will post more impressions of different tubes with different equipment. 

Example of a great pairing:
Ananda + LP + Philips e188cc


----------



## bluesaint

Phantaminum said:


> I’m really enjoying a few headphones (Verites, Auteurs, and HD650s) with the Tungsram. Not sure what they sprinkled inside but I keep coming back to them.
> 
> The real winners are the 5670/2c51/396A tubes. I really need to find me another pair of the LM Ericsson 2C51s, steel pin, O-getter. If anyone spots one let me know. It’s a great sounding tube with the rest of the headphones as well. They became noisy after the move.
> 
> I’m going to try a few of the Russian tubes I have in my stash tonight. The 6n3ps are great tube alternatives.



I'm playing with Reflectors 6N3P-DR 3 Mica with gold grids right now and for the price they seem like winners. interested to see what others think.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> I remember a few us buying the LMEs Auditory Canvas had. I really do think the Steel Pin / O-Getters sound much different than the square getters and I’m not sure why. The square getter LMEs have, what I feel, the same amount of highs as the WE396a but it’s more refined. It has great drive and bass where the square getters sounded lean with no real bottom end. I may need to send these to you so you can have a listen bro. Twas’ a sad day when they started to give me background noise.
> 
> Going to go all out on the Russian tubes I have and see what sounds good with what headphones. I’m hoping Head-Fiers will post more impressions of different tubes with different equipment.
> 
> ...


IIt`s cool bro, think it`s the higher gain on the LP that is the culprit for the noisy tubes. I checked the LM e`s for noise and micro on the LP and they are checked out fine. I put them for sale in my signature if anybody`s interested. Very high testing tubes.
You got any triple mica Foton  or Reflektor 6N3P late 50`s? Those are the best Russians I tried.


----------



## Wes S

Question for the tube junkies - 

How safe is it to being using the 2c51 variants in the the LP?   I understand some have been using the 2c51 variants, and getting good results, but is it killing the life of the amp or the tube or neither?  I have used them in place of the 6922, before, but never really knew, if I was hurting my amp, in the long run?  What should I look for, in the specs, of the 2 tube types, to know they are safe to use?  Thanks for your time!

Wes


----------



## TK16 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Question for the tube junkies -
> 
> How safe is it to being using the 2c51 variants in the the LP?   I understand some have been using the 2c51 variants, and getting good results, but is it killing the life of the amp or the tube or neither?  I have used them in place of the 6922, before, but never really knew, if I was hurting my amp, in the long run?  What should I look for, in the specs, of the 2 tube types, to know they are safe to use?  Thanks for your time!
> 
> Wes


From what I remember they are close enough to a 6922 not to be too concerned about. Been using these tubes 2 plus years in my Lyr 2, MJ2, and dac. Have not rolled the 6N3P enough except a few sets to try out a few minutes. 12AT7 is a no go due to noise, E180CC has too high a heater current for the LP, though I can run them no problem in my Schiit gear.

Edit: 6N2P/6CC41 is a no go either being a 12AX7 6.3v tube with 6922 pinouts. Again 100% usable in Schiit gear as well.


----------



## Wes S

Thanks TK16!  I am gonna wait and see how things go, for a while, and then eventually give them a try.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Thanks TK16!  I am gonna wait and see how things go, for a while, and then eventually give them a try.


You will be fine with the adapter tubes, I just hit 100 hours on my Blackburn ECC82`s with the 12A*7 adapters on the LP.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> You will be fine with the adapter tubes, I just hit 100 hours on my Blackburn ECC82`s with the 12A*7 adapters on the LP.


Great!  Thanks again for info.


----------



## TK16

Think these are RCA clear tops 12AU7. Cheap.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Co...trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&redirect=mobile


----------



## TK16

I have set up a return for these tubes, they are noisy, microphonic and 1 tubes tests ridiculously low vs the other lower testing tube. Guess about 30ish% lower than other tube. Posting link here in case someone sees this relisted in the future. Stay away.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Super-So...-ECC82-12AU7-Long-Plate-Cods-B58/173743632404


----------



## sahmen

What is the best method for straightening the pins on tubes when they appear crooked and are difficult to align with sockets during insertions?


----------



## bluesaint

sahmen said:


> What is the best method for straightening the pins on tubes when they appear crooked and are difficult to align with sockets during insertions?



I use this. Works great.


----------



## sahmen

bluesaint said:


> I use this. Works great.


Found them. Thanks.


----------



## jb77

Complete noob (first hybrid amp, first tube amp for that matter) actually just got my LP today ordered from Amazon, looking for recommendations for tubes to get for my LP, currently just have the stock tubes but curious about tube rolling. Looking for tubes that have good sound stage and imaging.  I am treble sensitive so I need to take that into consideration. Reading this thread one of the tubes I am considering is The Tungsram PCC88 / 7DJ8 as It was mentioned a few times as being a “good” tube for the LP. No idea if this is anything that might be what I am looking for, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! 


I have two different DACs connected first via XLR is the SMSL SU-8 v2 and second is the Oppo BDP 105D via RCA, question about the LP concerning the input selector button, I was playing music through the Oppo via RCA input on the LP and when the input selector button was on the XLR balanced input I could hear the music playing via the RCA input if I turned the volume up. Obviously once I selected the rca input I would hear the music as normal but I am curious as to why I could hear the music when the input selector was on balanced if the volume was turned up and RCA input is what was playing, is this normal or is something wrong with my Liquid Platinum? My headphones were connected via the XLR balanced output.



Thank you 

Jeremy


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> What is the best method for straightening the pins on tubes when they appear crooked and are difficult to align with sockets during insertions?


I just use a pencil eraser, works well for me.


----------



## sahmen

Phantaminum said:


> Lol the “death grip”. I didn’t enjoy the Mullard ECC88. It did have a good sound but treble was scratchy. I was thinking the Siemens E88CC would bring out more treble but really it made the low end come out more. The Siemens CCa is the total opposite: bright and fast but too bright for my tastes. I think out of all the tubes (6DJ8/e88cc equivalent) the Philips SQ e188cc are my favorite. Second are the Telefunken e188ccs and tie for third are the Amperex 6922s/PCC88 Tungsram. The Russian 6N23Ps that I have with the Electro Harmonix make it sound too warm for my taste.



Are you referring to Philips SQ e188cc tubes such as these?:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-e188cc-SQ-/202593131030?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## sahmen

TK16 said:


> I just use a pencil eraser, works well for me.



Thanks, but may I know exactly what kind of pencil eraser you might be referring to?  Do you have a link to a picture of it?


----------



## TK16

The eraser on a pencil.


----------



## Phantaminum

sahmen said:


> Are you referring to Philips SQ e188cc tubes such as these?:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-e188cc-SQ-/202593131030?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10



I would be very hesitant on buying anything from Serbia, Russia, Ukraine, or China when it comes to these tubes. Plenty of fakes going around. The code checks out but something about the lettering feels off. I’d personally pass on those tubes. 

But yes, those are what they would look like. I can post a pic later today on what to look for.


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> Are you referring to Philips SQ e188cc tubes such as these?:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-e188cc-SQ-/202593131030?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Are you looking for the USA or Holland version?


----------



## sahmen

TK16 said:


> Are you looking for the USA or Holland version?



I guess the best way to answer this question is ==>> I am looking for the better sounding version of the two...  The ones pictured in the sale are Holland versions, I suppose.  What are your thoughts about them?


----------



## sahmen

Phantaminum said:


> I would be very hesitant on buying anything from Serbia, Russia, Ukraine, or China when it comes to these tubes. Plenty of fakes going around. The code checks out but something about the lettering feels off. I’d personally pass on those tubes.
> 
> But yes, those are what they would look like. I can post a pic later today on what to look for.



Funny you should mention that...  It is actually the second time I have seen those listed... I passed the first time because the seller only has 2 feedback scores, and I always insist on buying from sellers with a more substantial minimum of ratings, just as a precaution.  However, i appreciate the warning about possible fakes too.  Thanks.


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> I guess the best way to answer this question is ==>> I am looking for the better sounding version of the two...  The ones pictured in the sale are Holland versions, I suppose.  What are your thoughts about them?


Heerlen, Holland house sound. Good tubes, I have heard better Holland's. Nice warmth, excellent kids. Good bass, airy highs. No experience with the USA E188CC, but I suspect they are closer to neutral with very good high end from what I've read. Wether which you would prefer that's up to you.


----------



## sahmen

TK16 said:


> The eraser on a pencil.



Lol!  It is what I thought at first, but I guess I found the idea too simple to be taken at face value.  I still think there must be some technical skill involved that I'm having some difficulty wrapping my head around.


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> Lol!  It is what I thought at first, but I guess I found the idea too simple to be taken at face value.  I still think there must be some technical skill involved that I'm having some difficulty wrapping my head around.


If your not comfortable using the pencil eraser, maybe someone else can chime in with a different solution.


----------



## sahmen

TK16 said:


> If your not comfortable using the pencil eraser, maybe someone else can chime in with a different solution.



I am actually curious about the method, and would like to know how it works, and learn it if possible, as I think it might be a handy skill to have under the belt.  On the other hand, I have ordered one of the pin straighteners that @bluesaint  was referring to.  its User reviews on Amazon are unanimously favorable.


----------



## Odin412

I'm really enjoying my Liquid Platinum so far. Recently I swapped the stock tubes for a pair of new-production Genalec Gold Lions and to my ears these tubes work very well with this amp. This overall sonic signature to my ears is a slightly brighter-leaning sound, with a bold, vivid midrange and a smooth and extended treble. Normally I'm not a fan of brighter sounding-amps, but these tubes give just a hint of elevated treble and the sound is very smooth and not strident or grating. I actually think the treble may be a bit cleaner/less grainy with these tubes than the stock tubes. These tubes work really well with headphones like the ZMP Omni/Ori and MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open.


----------



## TK16

My Telefunken ECC82 smooth plates just came in. Wound up high testing, not bad for $100. Just started the burn in process.


----------



## DRHamp

TK16 said:


> My Telefunken ECC82 smooth plates just came in. Wound up high testing, not bad for $100. Just started the burn in process.



Those are among my top 10 in the LP. - I have a couple of pairs, one is 1962 and the other pair is late 50s/early 60s


----------



## TK16

DRHamp said:


> Those are among my top 10 in the LP. - I have a couple of pairs, one is 1962 and the other pair is late 50s/early 60s


Hoping they are better than the Telefunken E188CC I have here with burn in.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Hoping they are better than the Telefunken E188CC I have here with burn in.



Those Tele E188CC, are selling like crazy on ebay.  I need to snag a pair, before they are all gone. . .


----------



## DRHamp

@TK16 have you run PCC88s in the LP yet?  I have a pair of Lorenz Stuttgart gray shield 2 mica 1950s on the way and looking forward to trying them in the LP.


----------



## Phantaminum

Wes S said:


> Those Tele E188CC, are selling like crazy on ebay.  I need to snag a pair, before they are all gone. . .



Prices for the Telefunkens have gone through the roof. I think awhile back a quad of Eidhoven E88CCs sold for over $1000. My goodness.


----------



## TK16

DRHamp said:


> @TK16 have you run PCC88s in the LP yet?  I have a pair of Lorenz Stuttgart gray shield 2 mica 1950s on the way and looking forward to trying them in the LP.


No no ECC88 or PCC88 here, those suppose to be killer tubes, nice catch. That 7 volt tube will run at 6.3v no problem in Schiit gear, guessing should not be a problem in the LP since there is no gain issue with PCC88.


----------



## Phantaminum

DRHamp said:


> @TK16 have you run PCC88s in the LP yet?  I have a pair of Lorenz Stuttgart gray shield 2 mica 1950s on the way and looking forward to trying them in the LP.



Do it. They run fine without problems. Me and Helios are running Tungsram PCC88s and they sound great.


----------



## DRHamp

Phantaminum said:


> Do it. They run fine without problems. Me and Helios are running Tungsram PCC88s and they sound great.



Awesome, thanks


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Those Tele E188CC, are selling like crazy on ebay.  I need to snag a pair, before they are all gone. . .


Decent price nowadays OBO.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-E188CC-7308-audio-tubes-TELEFUNKEN-E-188-CC/312453090996


----------



## Wes S (Feb 11, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Decent price nowadays OBO.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-E188CC-7308-audio-tubes-TELEFUNKEN-E-188-CC/312453090996


Those went quick.  Someone, really likes these tubes.  That is the 3rd pair, i have seen sold in the last 3 days.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Those went quick.  Someone, really likes these tubes.  That is the 3rd pair, i have seen sold in the last 3 days.


They were available 6 minutes ago, maybe someone here got them?

Cheap pair Heerlen E188CC $140 OBO. No testing numbers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Philips-miniwatt-dario-E188CC-gold-pin-vacuum-tubes/183667111476


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> They were available 6 minutes ago, maybe someone here got them?
> 
> Cheap pair Heerlen E188CC $140 OBO. No testing numbers.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Philips-miniwatt-dario-E188CC-gold-pin-vacuum-tubes/183667111476


I messaged that seller 4 days ago, to ask if they were matched and still have not got a response back. . .or I would have bought those already.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Decent price nowadays OBO.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-E188CC-7308-audio-tubes-TELEFUNKEN-E-188-CC/312453090996



Not bad at all and they’re from Euroklang. I really like that eBay seller.


----------



## TK16

Cheap pair of USA PW 6922.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Amperex-...test-well-MIL-spec-6DJ8-tube-amp/113631724717


----------



## sahmen

Wes S said:


> Those went quick.  Someone, really likes these tubes.  That is the 3rd pair, i have seen sold in the last 3 days.





TK16 said:


> They were available 6 minutes ago, maybe someone here got them?



Okay, I'm fessing up! Guilty as charged!  I was looking for a pair Philips E188CC SQs, but couldn't find any decently priced pair so I decided to get these E188CCs instead...  I also have a pair of the Telefunken E88CC/6922, but I have just learnt that these E188CCs sound better.

I hope I have not stepped on anyone's toes here, by jumping on those ones.  I actually made a rather low tentative offer which I thought the seller, euroklang, was going to refuse or counter, but he accepted it, surprisingly, and I thought the decent thing to do under the circumstances, was just pay up...

I hope these tubes prove to be an improvement over the E88CCs I already have :  Those previous E88CC ones were touted by its seller as "TELEFUNKEN E88CC  Germany Military Mark matched pair  NOS Mega rare," and they do sound decent, although I don't know how they'll stack up against euroklang's E188CCs.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see,


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> Okay, I'm fessing up! Guilty as charged!  I was looking for a pair Philips E188CC SQs, but couldn't find any decently priced pair so I decided to get these E188CCs instead...  I also have a pair of the Telefunken E88CC/6922, but I have just learnt that these E188CCs sound better.
> 
> I hope I have not stepped on anyone's toes here, by jumping on those ones.  I actually made a rather low tentative offer which I thought the seller, euroklang, was going to refuse or counter, but he accepted it, surprisingly, and I thought the decent thing to do under the circumstances, was just pay up...
> 
> I hope these tubes prove to be an improvement over the E88CCs I already have :  Those previous E88CC ones were touted by its seller as "TELEFUNKEN E88CC  Germany Military Mark matched pair  NOS Mega rare," and they do sound decent, although I don't know how they'll stack up against euroklang's E188CCs.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see,


Congrats!  I look forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> Okay, I'm fessing up! Guilty as charged!  I was looking for a pair Philips E188CC SQs, but couldn't find any decently priced pair so I decided to get these E188CCs instead...  I also have a pair of the Telefunken E88CC/6922, but I have just learnt that these E188CCs sound better.
> 
> I hope I have not stepped on anyone's toes here, by jumping on those ones.  I actually made a rather low tentative offer which I thought the seller, euroklang, was going to refuse or counter, but he accepted it, surprisingly, and I thought the decent thing to do under the circumstances, was just pay up...
> 
> I hope these tubes prove to be an improvement over the E88CCs I already have :  Those previous E88CC ones were touted by its seller as "TELEFUNKEN E88CC  Germany Military Mark matched pair  NOS Mega rare," and they do sound decent, although I don't know how they'll stack up against euroklang's E188CCs.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see,


I sold my pair of Tele E88CC couple years ago, was not impressed, good. the Telefunken ECC88 I had were way worse than the E88CC, those were dull, lifeless and boring.
The 62 Tele ECC82 I just got may wind up better than the E188CC at a fraction of the price I paid. $100 shipped.


----------



## TK16

Anybody interested in 5 half dead tubes?!? Looks like quite the bargain.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Western-...es-Black-Plate-D-Getter-1-2-Dead/372599353797


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Anybody interested in 5 half dead tubes?!? Looks like quite the bargain.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Western-...es-Black-Plate-D-Getter-1-2-Dead/372599353797


Amazing!  I have bought from that seller before, but now I am not so sure.  Why would you even try to sell a half dead tube?  Can they even be used, for anything?


----------



## Wes S

Alright guys, it is time for a roll!  I feel like I have a good handle on the Amperex 7308 USA, and it is time to go to Heerlen, and hear some warmth.  I have made up my mind, that I am rollin in the Philips SQ E188CC 1963, tonight.  I will report back after burn in, but I suspect these might open things up more, and could be a welcomed change.  The 7308 is a forward and clean sound and is great, I just want to see what the E188CC sound like in the LP.  I could use a tad bit more warmth in the midrange, and extension on both ends, so the E188CC might just be the ticket.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 14, 2019)

TK16 or anyone that has heard both-  any chance you could compare, the Brimar CV2492, to the E188CC Heerlen?  Which is warmer?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Amazing!  I have bought from that seller before, but now I am not so sure.  Why would you even try to sell a half dead tube?  Can they even be used, for anything?


Posted as a joke, would not take them If they were free.
UK tubes are typically warmer than Heerlen.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Posted as a joke, would not take them If they were free.
> UK tubes are typically warmer than Heerlen.


Cool.  Knew it was a joke, but now i dont know about, that seller.  

I keep reading about the Brimar, and like what i have have read.  So much so, that i bought a back up pair, just in case i love them.


----------



## TK16 (Feb 14, 2019)

Only spent a few minutes with the square getter 1957 ECC82 Blackburn`s, got my second tube today. They seem to have a 6922 Heerlen PW rich creamy tone. More than the 58 Blackburn ECC82 goal post getter 1958. Look forward to burning in these suckers.
@DRHamp please don't read the above your wallet will thank you bro.


----------



## TK16

Posted this in the Lyr rolling thread, this is a useful tool in finding Gm values in Hickok TV7 tube testers. Seller gives you 2 numbers per tube. They give you something like 80 80 you choose which range enter the number and you got the numbers.
https://tubesound.com/tv-7-micromhos-conversion-calculator/


----------



## Wes S (Feb 15, 2019)

So, i rolled in a Brimar CV2492, last night instead of the Philips E188CC.   So far i am loving what i am hearing!  Even with only 10 hours on them, listening this morning, things are quite different, than the Amperex 7308.  So far the stage is wider, and there is more air in the mids.  Immediately things are more relaxed and a little further away.  I have more control on the volume, and can go a little higher, due to things being more relaxed.  I am hearing a more organic sound.  This tube is like a warm breath of fresh air.  This is the tube for bass, and reminds me of the WE396A, in a lot of ways.   I will report more after proper burn in.

Edit - it also got a lot easier to take the tubes in and out, with the 3rd roll.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> So, i rolled in a Brimar CV2492, last night instead of the Philips E188CC.   So far i am loving what i am hearing!  Even with only 10 hours on them, listening this morning, things are quite different, than the Amperex 7308.  So far the stage is wider, and there is more air in the mids.  Immediately things are more relaxed and a little further away.  I have more control on the volume, and can go a little higher, due to things being more relaxed.  I am hearing a more organic sound.  This tube is like a warm breath of fresh air.  This is the tube for bass, and reminds me of the WE396A, in a lot of ways.   I will report more after proper burn in.
> 
> Edit - it also got a lot easier to take the tubes in and out, with the 3rd roll.


These Brimar CV2492 are my favorite 6922 variant when it comes to UK tubes, the 50's Blackburn ECC81 are a fantastic tube, but cannot be used in the LP. The Blackburn/Mitcham ECC82 are incredible and just need an adapter to work in the LP.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> These Brimar CV2492 are my favorite 6922 variant when it comes to UK tubes, the 50's Blackburn ECC81 are a fantastic tube, but cannot be used in the LP. The Blackburn/Mitcham ECC82 are incredible and just need an adapter to work in the LP.


Good to know!  I am gonna add those to my list of tubes to get.  This is my first UK tube, and I am diggin the sound.  I have always been a fan, of a warm ss, so these tubes are right up my alley.  I can't believe it has taken me this long to try one.  I am glad I bought a back up pair of the Brimar CV2492


----------



## TK16 (Feb 15, 2019)

Really good priced pair of TS 2C51 with best offer. Untested.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-untested-Tung-Sol-JTL-2C51-Old-Ham-Radio-Tube-amp/254081294080

Looks like a $40 single Bendix 2C51. $20 offer should snag it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2C51-ELECTRON-TUBE-RARE-U-S-A-F-ISSUE/192796524656


----------



## Wes S

Love those TS!  I got a few pairs of those, that i will never sell.  I bet they would sound incredible in the LP!


----------



## TK16 (Feb 15, 2019)

Got 2 pair of TS have not tried in the LP yet.

Heerlen 6922 D getter auction.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMPEREX-D-GETTER-HOLLAND-6922-TUBES-7L4/352591078825


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> The Blackburn/Mitcham ECC82 are incredible and just need an adapter to work in the LP.


Same adapter as for the 396A or different adapter?


----------



## TK16 (Feb 15, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Same adapter as for the 396A or different adapter?


No, 12A*7 to ECC88 adapter.
You need 2 of these.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-plate...6922-6DJ8-Tube-Converter-adapter/323416566030


----------



## TK16

Been burning in the Blackburn 57 square getter ECC82 for 2 days in the LP, easily in the top 3 of all the tubes I ever heard. If you can snag a pair around the $200 to 220 mark. I highly recommend them. There's a few auctions on eBay for these wonderful tubes.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 20, 2019)

Finally got the Brimar CV2492 burned in and in one word, WOW!

Compared to the Amperex 7308 - The Brimar CV2492, has better extension in the bass.  The bass hits harder, deeper and more textured.  With my Ori headphones, I am getting some insane bass and could not ask for more.  The mids on the Brimar are a touch warmer and further back, but are still very present.  The air in the mids is the first thing that caught my attention, and this really helps to open things up, compared to the Amperex 7308.  The highs are another thing that surprised me, as they are more extended than the Amperex 7308, but are never harsh and have just the right amount of sparkle.  I am hearing the most 3 d like sound, that I have heard yet.  The sound stage is also taller and wider, than on the Amperex 7308.  The sound is clean and warm at the same time, and reminds me of the ZMF house sound.  The tone is very lifelike on the Brimar and not better than the Amperex, but just different.  The Amperex is a bit more dynamic and punchy, with amazing mids, but lacks the extension (on both ends) and warmth of the Brimar.   Both tubes are really really good in the LP and I could see different people preferring one over the other.  Another thing to note, is that I have better range with the volume, due to the slightly relaxed and open sound of the Brimar.  Also, if you have heard the WE396A, this tube is the only 6922 variant, that has sounded as good and similar.  All in all, I have found my tube and love the warm, airy, big and resolving sound, of the Brimar CV2492.

p.s. -  I have bought 3 pairs, so I am letting the cat out of the bag.  Happy hunting!


----------



## TK16 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Finally got the Brimar CV2492 burned in and in one word, WOW!
> 
> Compared to the Amperex 7308 - The Brimar CV2492, has better extension in the bass.  The bass hits harder, deeper and more textured.  With my Ori headphones, I am getting some insane bass and could not ask for more.  The mids on the Brimar are a touch warmer and further back, but are still very present.  The air in the mids is the first thing that caught my attention, and this really helps to open things up, compared to the Amperex 7308.  The highs are another thing that surprised me, as they are more extended than the Amperex 7308, but are never harsh and have just the right amount of sparkle.  I am hearing the most 3 d like sound, that I have heard yet.  The sound stage is also taller and wider, than on the Amperex 7308.  The sound is clean and warm at the same time, and reminds me of the ZMF house sound.  The tone is very lifelike on the Brimar and not better than the Amperex, but just different.  The Amperex is a bit more dynamic and punchy, with amazing mids, but lacks the extension (on both ends) and warmth of the Brimar.   Both tubes are really really good in the LP and I could see different people preferring one over the other.  Another thing to note, is that I have better range with the volume, due to the slightly relaxed and open sound of the Brimar.  Also, if you have heard the WE396A, this tube is the only 6922 variant, that has sounded as good and similar.  All in all, I have found my tube and love the warm, airy, big and resolving sound, of the Brimar CV2492.
> 
> p.s. -  I have bought 3 pairs, so I am letting the cat out of the bag.  Happy hunting!


Suggest you give these a shot, although the Brimar is very good, these will blow your socks off. Might be able to find cheaper singles around.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-Heath-12AU7-ECC82-Vacuum-Tube-Pair-K61-R8F-Beautiful-Pair-86-90-Matched/283367593114?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0d9cf8acee074106b4908f7bb5a7e693&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283367593114&itm=283367593114&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0c014ad6-3539-11e9-9ac3-74dbd1800607|parentrq:0c0e8d7f1690add89760adf9fffe2185|iid:1&redirect=mobile

These are 2 similar testing Blackburn ECC82 square getter singles like these better than the above. These are a top 3 tube I ever heard.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-12...690a9caf7e1405dffff0118|iid:1&redirect=mobile

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-12...690a9caf7e1405dffff0118|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Suggest you give these a shot, although the Brimar is very good, these will blow your socks off. Might be able to find cheaper singles around.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-Heath-12AU7-ECC82-Vacuum-Tube-Pair-K61-R8F-Beautiful-Pair-86-90-Matched/283367593114?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0d9cf8acee074106b4908f7bb5a7e693&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283367593114&itm=283367593114&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0c014ad6-3539-11e9-9ac3-74dbd1800607|parentrq:0c0e8d7f1690add89760adf9fffe2185|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> These are 2 similar testing Blackburn ECC82 square getter singles like these better than the above. These are a top 3 tube I ever heard.
> ...


Nice!  If I ever decide to use adapters, I will look for these, for sure.  However, I am keeping it simple with this amp, and sticking with 6922 and no adapters.


----------



## pbear

TK16 said:


> Suggest you give these a shot, although the Brimar is very good, these will blow your socks off. Might be able to find cheaper singles around.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-Heath-12AU7-ECC82-Vacuum-Tube-Pair-K61-R8F-Beautiful-Pair-86-90-Matched/283367593114?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0d9cf8acee074106b4908f7bb5a7e693&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283367593114&itm=283367593114&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0c014ad6-3539-11e9-9ac3-74dbd1800607|parentrq:0c0e8d7f1690add89760adf9fffe2185|iid:1&redirect=mobile



Thanks for the recommendation, I snapped these up. They'll be my first OS tubes, so it should be very interesting to compare against Gold Lions (which are great overall but can sometimes be a little too bright with my Utopia). Unfortunately, the adapters I ordered will take a while to arrive from Hong Kong.


----------



## TK16

pbear said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I snapped these up. They'll be my first OS tubes, so it should be very interesting to compare against Gold Lions (which are great overall but can sometimes be a little too bright with my Utopia). Unfortunately, the adapters I ordered will take a while to arrive from Hong Kong.


You do not have to worry about brightness with these tubes, enjoy bro!


----------



## KaiserTK

I’ve been using the Amperex Heerlen d-getters for a while now, and it’s quite an interesting contrast to the stock EH tubes.

Probably the biggest difference would be the V-shape response it has relative to the EH. Mid bass punchiness is significantly increased (especially listening to string bass plucking in jazz) and sub bass extension is slightly better. Treble is presented a bit more forward and thus perceived detail is better (texture of percussion is clearer). 

Another thing I noticed was that everything sounded a bit tighter (less diffuse) and head stage seemed to be slightly more intimate. 

Overall I’ve been enjoying these tubes, and it helps my HD800S have a warmer tone while not smearing the treble like some other Heerlen tubes.


----------



## TK16

KaiserTK said:


> I’ve been using the Amperex Heerlen d-getters for a while now, and it’s quite an interesting contrast to the stock EH tubes.
> 
> Probably the biggest difference would be the V-shape response it has relative to the EH. Mid bass punchiness is significantly increased (especially listening to string bass plucking in jazz) and sub bass extension is slightly better. Treble is presented a bit more forward and thus perceived detail is better (texture of percussion is clearer).
> 
> ...


The Heerlen D getter 6922 and the Heerlen PW CCa are by far the best Heerlen tubes I ever tried. Though those 2 have very different sound signatures. Tried a bunch of different E88CC, E188CC, CCa, E180CC, ECC81 and those 2 I mentioned are by far the best I have heard.


----------



## TK16

Couple used pairs 1960 Amperex 6922 D getter USA. $150 a pair.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Am...tter-1960-Vacuum-Tubes-6-matched/323700951666

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Amperex-6922-Gold-Pin-D-getter-1960-Vacuum-Tubes/323700951668

Single USA 6922 PW, $150.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-PQ...ld-Pin-1959-D-getter-Vacuum-Tube/223399530751


----------



## Zachik

Anyone tried WE396A tubes with Focal Elear or Clear?
The reason I am asking is because I got a pair of WE396As (actually, 3 tubes - more on that later), and tried with Massdrop Elex through Balanced headphone, and it is quite noisy   Kind of seashell ocean whoosh background noise (even when volume knob is on ZERO).
It is quite noticeable on one side, but not as much on the other. swapping tubes swaps the side that is more noticeable (as expected, but had to check!)
I have a 3rd WE396A tube and that one is SUPER noisy.

So... am I unlucky?? or is 396A just un-usable on LP with easy to drive cans like the Elex (or Elear / Clear)?


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> Anyone tried WE396A tubes with Focal Elear or Clear?
> The reason I am asking is because I got a pair of WE396As (actually, 3 tubes - more on that later), and tried with Massdrop Elex through Balanced headphone, and it is quite noisy   Kind of seashell ocean whoosh background noise (even when volume knob is on ZERO).
> It is quite noticeable on one side, but not as much on the other. swapping tubes swaps the side that is more noticeable (as expected, but had to check!)
> I have a 3rd WE396A tube and that one is SUPER noisy.
> So... am I unlucky?? or is 396A just un-usable on LP with easy to drive cans like the Elex (or Elear / Clear)?


I just got a pair of tubes, 1 is noisy on LP, got them in my MJ2 now and super quiet. I'll check some other tubes for noise in the LP later today.


----------



## Guidostrunk

If anyone has considered the 6C8G tubes. There's 2 Tung-sol left at $25 a pop.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173788888639


----------



## Phantaminum

Zachik said:


> Anyone tried WE396A tubes with Focal Elear or Clear?
> The reason I am asking is because I got a pair of WE396As (actually, 3 tubes - more on that later), and tried with Massdrop Elex through Balanced headphone, and it is quite noisy   Kind of seashell ocean whoosh background noise (even when volume knob is on ZERO).
> It is quite noticeable on one side, but not as much on the other. swapping tubes swaps the side that is more noticeable (as expected, but had to check!)
> I have a 3rd WE396A tube and that one is SUPER noisy.
> ...



Hey Zachik,

The pair of WE 396A and GE 5670 5* that I use in the LP are quiet.  The amp will amplify any sound those tubes have. 

Wasn’t as lucky with my LM Ericsson 396As which are noisy like yours. Shame really because those tubes sound great. So it’s a hit or miss with these particular tubes.


----------



## TK16

Tested all my LP compatible tubes for noise. 1 pair WE 48,49 396A is noisy I LP
1 tube out of my Mitcham ECC82 is noisy in LP.
Had to mix up 2 pair of CBS 5670 to get a non noisy pair in LP. Had to mix up 2 pair of TS 2C51 to get a non noisy pair in LP. All these "problem" tubes work flawlessly in the MJ2.


----------



## Zachik

Phantaminum said:


> Hey Zachik,
> 
> The pair of WE 396A and GE 5670 5* that I use in the LP are quiet.  The amp will amplify any sound those tubes have.
> 
> Wasn’t as lucky with my LM Ericsson 396As which are noisy like yours. Shame really because those tubes sound great. So it’s a hit or miss with these particular tubes.





TK16 said:


> Tested all my LP compatible tubes for noise. 1 pair WE 48,49 396A is noisy I LP
> 1 tube out of my Mitcham ECC82 is noisy in LP.
> Had to mix up 2 pair of CBS 5670 to get a non noisy pair in LP. Had to mix up 2 pair of TS 2C51 to get a non noisy pair in LP. All these "problem" tubes work flawlessly in the MJ2.


Thanks guys for the quick response!
Which headphones did you check with?  I will test later today with HD600 and HD800 and see if noise is still there... The Massdrop Elex is very easy to drive so I suspect much more sensitive to noise.


----------



## Wes S

Back when i was using the We396A, in my Valhalla 2, it seemed like every other pair i got, was noisy or microphonic.  Same thing with the Tung Sol 2C51 i have.  I have had more issues with that tube type than with my 6SN7 and 6922 tubes.  I will say, that when i found a pair that was dead quite, they were the best tubes i have heard, to this day.  Maybe just how that tube type is?  Best to buy them, with a return option, if possible.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 23, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Tested all my LP compatible tubes for noise. 1 pair WE 48,49 396A is noisy I LP
> 1 tube out of my Mitcham ECC82 is noisy in LP.
> Had to mix up 2 pair of CBS 5670 to get a non noisy pair in LP. Had to mix up 2 pair of TS 2C51 to get a non noisy pair in LP. All these "problem" tubes work flawlessly in the MJ2.


That is interesting.  Is this because of different designs, on how the amps work with the tube?


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> Thanks guys for the quick response!
> Which headphones did you check with?  I will test later today with HD600 and HD800 and see if noise is still there... The Massdrop Elex is very easy to drive so I suspect much more sensitive to noise.


Just 1 can, LCD2C. Don't think that is very hard to drive tbh.


----------



## Phantaminum

Zachik said:


> Thanks guys for the quick response!
> Which headphones did you check with?  I will test later today with HD600 and HD800 and see if noise is still there... The Massdrop Elex is very easy to drive so I suspect much more sensitive to noise.



ZMF Auteurs/Verite and Aeon Open Flow.

One thing I’d like to point out is that every one of Russian tubes (6n23p or 6n3p) that I’ve tried none were noisy on the LP. That’s 7 out of 7 pairs which is impressive.


----------



## Zachik

Phantaminum said:


> ZMF Auteurs/Verite and Aeon Open Flow.
> 
> One thing I’d like to point out is that every one of Russian tubes (6n23p or 6n3p) that I’ve tried none were noisy on the LP. That’s 7 out of 7 pairs which is impressive.


Interesting - tried 3 Russian pairs. All dead quiet!


----------



## TK16

Just got my pair of ECC82 Blackburn`s, instead of testing them in the tester first for shorts, gas, etc, I popped em in the LP to test for noise. No noise and great testing and sounding tubes.


----------



## KaiserTK

I also had the same problem with GE 5star tubes. Thought it was the adapters that were faulty but it worked just fine with the MJ2. 

Guess the LP is just relatively more sensitive.


----------



## TK16 (Feb 23, 2019)

Amplification factor for a 2C51 is 35, 6922 is 33, maybe that's the reason it is more susceptible to noise in the 2C51/5670 variants.

Looks like 6N3P is 33 I think. 30.3 for 6N23P. If my source was correct.
http://www.trioda.com/tools/triode.html


----------



## Zachik

Would an attenuator between source and LP help?
I mean we all know by now that the gain on the LP is pretty high, and there is no low/high gain switch, unfortunately...

Have ANY of you guys try an attenuator?  If so - which? and would you recommend it or did it cause degradation in sound quality?


----------



## Zachik

I was discussing the LP with a buddy (who does not own one), and he mentioned 6CG7 tubes... according to him:
"It's a 9-pin version of the 6SN7, and is pin-compatible with a 6922 (no adapter needed). Amplification factor of 20. Only thing is that it pulls 600 milliamps of heater current versus 300 for the 6922 (the 396A pulls 500). Can the amp handle the higher heater current? Sounds like it handles the 500 milliamps for the 396A..."

I know @runeight is going to protest...   but did anyone try or think about 6CG7 tubes?  (no mention in this thread so far...)


----------



## TK16

600ma is way too high for the amp.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> 600ma is way too high for the amp.


So where do you draw the line?  I mean 396A is already at 500ma... and people use it...


----------



## Phantaminum

Zachik said:


> So where do you draw the line?  I mean 396A is already at 500ma... and people use it...



Tube information: 
https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_396a.html

It pulls 350ma.


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> So where do you draw the line?  I mean 396A is already at 500ma... and people use it...


You can run tubes around 350ma and under. 6922 variants, 2C51 variants, ECC82/12AU7,  6N3P. May of missed some but these are major players. You can't use E180CC (400ma draw) or the ECC81/ECC83/6N2P/6CC41 family due to the high multiplication factor.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> You can run tubes around 350ma and under. 6922 variants, 2C51 variants, ECC82/12AU7,  6N3P. May of missed some but these are major players. You can't use E180CC (400ma draw) or the ECC81/ECC83/6N2P/6CC41 family due to the high multiplication factor.


So, after buying several different 12AU7 pairs, what are your (and others') conclusions?
1. How do 12AU7 tubes compare (specifically in LP) to 6922 tubes, sound wise?
2. Are they likely to be noisy like 396A, or quiet like 6922 tubes?
3. Which are you recommending? @TK16 - early on in this thread Tele were your favorites IIRC. Since you bought others. How would you rate them?


----------



## TK16

With a few exceptions, I have found the best tubes imo require an adapter. Some exceptions Siemens, Telefunken, PW and D getter Heerlen 6922, some UK tubes. The Telefunken ECC82 are fantastic, but my favorite ECC82 is Blackburn Mullard square getter ECC82. Got some fantastic tubes in the ECC81 are truly top 4 or 5 pairs I ever heard. Talking about the Valvo Hamburg 6201 50's PW and early 50's Copenhagen ECC81. Amplification factor on ECC82 is 17 so you have a very good chance in no noise tubes.


----------



## runeight

Zachik said:


> So where do you draw the line?  I mean 396A is already at 500ma... and people use it...



DO NOT use anything that takes more than 350mA heater current. If you do you might see longer term problems. The DC/DC converter that supplies the heater current has a MAX of 400mA. If you draw close to this or any more than this that converter is at risk. 350mA MAX protects the other parts of the heater circuit.

Be careful with what you are doing.


----------



## TK16

Anybody looking for a good priced Telefunken E188CC pair? My bro here has a pair.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tubes-price-drop.898467/


----------



## Zachik

runeight said:


> DO NOT use anything that takes more than 350mA heater current. If you do you might see longer term problems. The DC/DC converter that supplies the heater current has a MAX of 400mA. If you draw close to this or any more than this that converter is at risk. 350mA MAX protects the other parts of the heater circuit.
> 
> Be careful with what you are doing.


Got it. Thanks Alex!


----------



## MikeW (Feb 25, 2019)

What's the best tube pair you can find for ~200$. Adapters are ok.

How are the amperex a-frames? pretty cheap on ebay


----------



## Wes S (Feb 25, 2019)

MikeW said:


> What's the best tube pair you can find for ~200$. Adapters are ok.
> 
> How are the amperex a-frames? pretty cheap on ebay


Depends on your system, and what you are wanting, to tweak.  To many variables to have one best tube, for all.


----------



## MikeW

I prefer mid bass bump with slightly rolled off high end and a forwardish staging, not schiit forward but not huge, I find the stock tubes to be a little too wide for my pref.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 25, 2019)

MikeW said:


> I prefer mid bass bump with slightly rolled off high end and a forwardish staging, not schiit forward but not huge, I find the stock tubes to be a little too wide for my pref.


Amperex 7308, would be my first suggestion.  Pretty much, exactly, what i heard from that tube, is what you described you are looking for.  If I were to describe the sound signature of the Amperex 7308, the words you used, slightly rolled treble, midbass bump, and forward mids, pretty much sums it up. They can be found for under $200 a pair.


----------



## TK16

Shame the Mullard 6201 Mitcham can not be used in the LP, just chucked a pair in for burn in in my MJ2. Sweet sounding and only around $100. These kinda sound like the 6201 PW Hamburg`s but with Mullard sound.


----------



## MikeW

TK16 said:


> With a few exceptions, I have found the best tubes imo require an adapter. Some exceptions Siemens, Telefunken, PW and D getter Heerlen 6922, some UK tubes. The Telefunken ECC82 are fantastic, but my favorite ECC82 is Blackburn Mullard square getter ECC82. Got some fantastic tubes in the ECC81 are truly top 4 or 5 pairs I ever heard. Talking about the Valvo Hamburg 6201 50's PW and early 50's Copenhagen ECC81. Amplification factor on ECC82 is 17 so you have a very good chance in no noise tubes.



Under exceptions for good 6922, you say Siemens and Telefunken, does that mean any siemens or telefunken 6922, or are there specific getter's and construction to look for.


----------



## TK16

Siemens CCa with grey shield best Siemens I heard, Telefunken E188CC is quite fantastic too. Telefunken fat getter E88CC is supposed to be fantastic but have not heard them. Tried Siemens E88CC sold them, mid 60's Telefunken E88CC sold, had 2 pair of Telefunken ECC88 that were dull and lifeless sold them too. The D getter versions are extremely rare and very expensive. Usually with tubes imo, earlier the better.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 26, 2019)

these tubes are to complex, how can you tell if something might be a rebrand? like could these Sylvania D-getters be an Amperex D getter?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-6...d:g:rn0AAOSw9ZtccapU:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Look at this auction it's too cheap, maybe it will end in the 200's.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Amperex-...5:g:Dn0AAOSwbjNcbcVK:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

I actually snagged these: they be here in a few days, seemed like a fair deal: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-pa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## TK16

I don't know much about Sylvania construction, but I heard these are excellent tubes. Same seller has Telefunken fat O getters.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 26, 2019)

no impressions of the a-frame in this thread, but I heard it was wet and lush in the mids with decent dynamics and extension. Maybe should read old Mjolnir threads I think it uses 6922's, some guy swore by cheap russian tubes in his.. think they were labeled "OTK" I can't really properly test even the stock tubes yet as all my sources are crap right now. My ADI-2 arrives tomorrow and it can't get here soon enough.


----------



## MikeW

Wes S said:


> Amperex 7308, would be my first suggestion.  Pretty much, exactly, what i heard from that tube, is what you described you are looking for.  If I were to describe the sound signature of the Amperex 7308, the words you used, slightly rolled treble, midbass bump, and forward mids, pretty much sums it up. They can be found for under $200 a pair.



Like these?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMPEREX-...h=item4d8ddf7199:g:bEAAAOSwpHtcdLL3:rk:1:pf:1

That seems like a pretty good price actually, those usually in the 130-150 range per pair.

Edit: wait.. it's an auction, doh.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 27, 2019)

MikeW said:


> Like these?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMPEREX-...h=item4d8ddf7199:g:bEAAAOSwpHtcdLL3:rk:1:pf:1
> 
> That seems like a pretty good price actually, those usually in the 130-150 range per pair.
> ...


Those are the ones, or you could just buy them from Upscale Audio, for a little more, and know you are getting good ones.  Those a frames, wont be nearly as good as the 7308.


----------



## Wes S

MikeW said:


> these tubes are to complex, how can you tell if something might be a rebrand? like could these Sylvania D-getters be an Amperex D getter?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-6...d:g:rn0AAOSw9ZtccapU:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> ...


Those are Sylvania d getters, not Amperex.  You can tell from, the construction inside the tube.

The Amperex d getters auction, is going to end way above $200.

I would not bother with the A frame.  I would stick with stock tubes, before i put those in such a nice amp.


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> no impressions of the a-frame in this thread, but I heard it was wet and lush in the mids with decent dynamics and extension. Maybe should read old Mjolnir threads I think it uses 6922's, some guy swore by cheap russian tubes in his.. think they were labeled "OTK" I can't really properly test even the stock tubes yet as all my sources are **** right now. My ADI-2 arrives tomorrow and it can't get here soon enough.


Those A frame tubes are mediocre at best, you would be much better of with a pair of 6N3 adapters and some Foton 6N3P. If your amp can take those?


----------



## MikeW

Interesting, well the a frame will be here in a couple days. It was suggested to me by skyline, as he uses them and prefers them over stock. 

My next pair will likely be 150-200$ amperex 7308, Phillips miniwatt, Siemens cca, amperex d getter or perhaps reflector 75 or 74 SWGP. Theee are all top choices from my research, expensive though... no comments here regarding reflector HG aka 75 swgp


----------



## MikeW

Is eBay buying really that bad?? Hard to fathom spending double or triple at tube sites like upscale, when there are ebay sellers with 10k reviews and 100% positive feedback with return policy.


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> Is eBay buying really that bad?? Hard to fathom spending double or triple at tube sites like upscale, when there are ebay sellers with 10k reviews and 100% positive feedback with return policy.


By far the worst tubes to buy from Russia and eastern Europe are the 6N23P 74 and 75 Reflektor SWGP. Many test bad and/or noisy.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 27, 2019)

MikeW said:


> Is eBay buying really that bad?? Hard to fathom spending double or triple at tube sites like upscale, when there are ebay sellers with 10k reviews and 100% positive feedback with return policy.


Not always.  There are good sellers on ebay. 

$230 for a pair of 7308 from Upscale is not bad, considering their testing procedures and 90 day warranty, which you don't get on ebay.  Seeing as they are old, and could die at anytime, I always buy, from Upscale Audio or Tube World Express, if they have said tube in stock, before going to ebay. 

Sometimes you have to take a gamble on ebay, and then I always buy from sellers, that offer a return.

Also, Upscale Audio and Tube World Express, both actually listen to the tubes with headphones, and check for noise and microphonics.  Real hard to find sellers on ebay, that actually do this.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 27, 2019)

230$ seems like a 100% mark up to me... maybe I just need to get
Burned a few times on eBay to understand.

Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong stuff.... look at this, seller has 50k sales with 99.6 positive feedback and a 30 day return, claims to have tested the tubes and has posted results..

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163565273663

What am I missing, are these less desirable version?

Here is one i would likely pass on.. no measurements and no return allowed. Good price though 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223411561747


----------



## Wes S

MikeW said:


> 230$ seems like a 100% mark up to me... maybe I just need to get
> Burned a few times on eBay to understand.
> 
> Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong stuff.... look at this, seller has 50k sales with 99.6 positive feedback and a 30 day return, claims to have tested the tubes and has posted results..
> ...


Those are them, and a great price!

 Guess you missed the point, i made about testing, listening to the tube for noise and microphonics and 90 day warranty, all along with a solid reputation and knowledge of tubes.  Seems worth some extra money to me, but i dont like returning tubes.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah I get all that and I’m willing to pay a premium too, maybe 30%. I’m a cheap person though so 100% more is a big ask in my book.

I buy and sell a lot of stuff on eBay though and as long as you buy from powerseller with excellent feedback the risk is quite small. But like you said if your wanting one and done experience maybe not the best option


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> 230$ seems like a 100% mark up to me... maybe I just need to get
> Burned a few times on eBay to understand.
> 
> Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong stuff.... look at this, seller has 50k sales with 99.6 positive feedback and a 30 day return, claims to have tested the tubes and has posted results..
> ...


The white label early 60's are supposed to be better. 67 will sound good but I'm sure the earlier ones are better.
That seller has 100 negative and 200 neutral with a boat load of positive reviews.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 27, 2019)

With 50 thosand sales you can’t please everyone. Big picture. Thanks for the tip on white label I might try and hold out for those


----------



## Wes S (Feb 27, 2019)

TK16 said:


> The white label early 60's are supposed to be better. 67 will sound good but I'm sure the earlier ones are better.
> That seller has 100 negative and 200 neutral with a boat load of positive reviews.


I have 10 pairs of the 7308, in a different lables, from 63' to 67' and as long as they dont have the latter model silver shield, they sound pretty close.  However, it does seem earlier is always better, with tubes, and i wish i knew why.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I have 10 pairs of the 7308, in a different lables and as long as they dont have the latter model silver shield, they sound pretty close.


10 pairs? That is freaking hardcore bro!


----------



## Wes S (Feb 27, 2019)

TK16 said:


> 10 pairs? That is freaking hardcore bro!


Ha ha!  It was the first tube, that i fell in love with, when i got my first tube amp, years ago, and i thought i had found my endgame and wanted to have backups for life.  However, that amp was a Valhalla 2 and i did not really know, what i was doing.  Live and learn


----------



## MikeW

Yeah you should sell a fellow Texan a pair. Down in San Antonio. Pick me a winner. 

White labels more spensive... 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233086589728


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> Yeah you should sell a fellow Texan a pair. Down in San Antonio. Pick me a winner.
> 
> White labels more spensive...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233086589728


Those are 6922..


----------



## Wes S

MikeW said:


> Yeah you should sell a fellow Texan a pair. Down in San Antonio. Pick me a winner.
> 
> White labels more spensive...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233086589728


I am still dialing in things, and have another pair of cans coming (Aeolus) and dac upgrade, so i am hanging on to them for now, in case they work well with that pairing.  However, if i decide to sell a pair, i will let you know.


----------



## Wes S

Hi.  My name is Wes, and i am a tube addict.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Hi.  My name is Wes, and i am a tube addict.


First step to recovery is selling off some 7308 pairs!


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> Yeah you should sell a fellow Texan a pair. Down in San Antonio. Pick me a winner.
> 
> White labels more spensive...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233086589728


Maybe give these a shot, auction or BIN. 2 pairs. Ask if you can return them if there's a problem and ask for testing numbers.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/7308-Amper...690ac3cd91f22b2ffe5f9bc|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## MikeW (Feb 27, 2019)

Man these are tempting at the price, but exactly what you warned me about... still it's a tube store, and they measured and claimed to test for noise and microphonics.. that price tho.. (60 day return, 100% positive feed back, 2.2k sales) though to be fair not sure i'd want to pay 20$ to send a 70$ tube back. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6N23P-E88C...=item3b1be193b0:g:1z4AAOSwUqVb9ZMX:rk:25:pf:0


----------



## penguinofsleep2 (Feb 28, 2019)

While 6922 and variants aren't my favorite tubes for a few reasons, here are some of my impressions on the LP. All of the below are matched pairs purchased from (what I can see) generally known/reputable sellers. Tested with a variety of headphones, about 1/2 planar, 1/2 dynamic. All burn in was done with pink/white noise or random music. I did not sit there and listen during a lot of the burn in so I don't think any differences mentioned were due to me "getting used to the tube".

EH 6922 (stock, new mfg) - ~30 hours burn in, mids felt a little to moderately bloated depending on the music. Slightly warm tilt. OK in most other aspects; no glaring faults or strong positive points.

Genalex Gold Lion 6922 (new mfg) - ~60 hours of burn in. Overall ok but i can't place my finger on it, these have an unnatural sound//everything sounds slightly artificial. It is about 60-65% gone compared to when they only had ~15 hours of burn in but still there. Mids are present but missing some body (again, better than when I only had 15 hours) and some instruments almost sound out of tune (this doesn't happen with other tubes here). The soundstage feels a little smaller and more forward than stock EH although this smaller soundstage is also more clear than the stock EH. I also understand some new production tubes need 50-100 hours before they start to sound good. Not as good as vintage tubes (NOS or in otherwise good working condition) in a similar price range but given that they aren't fully burned in yet, I hope these will continue to improve.

Main benefit here is being able to buy a set of readily available matched NOS tubes under $100 where you don't have to worry about fakes, people passing off crappy tubes, etc. I would probably buy these if I didn't want to deal with old tubes.

Amperex Bugle Boy E88CC (advertised as and appear to be fairly NOS) - ~20 hours burn in (although these were clearly used a little bit before). IMO these don't do anything for (or against) the lows and mids, but are amazing with treble. Found myself continuously turning up volume on sections I wanted more bass/mids but they never came. Very airy upper end without messing up balance or making music too sibilant, fatiguing, etc. Neutral (not forward or withdrawn) presentation. Clear/transparent throughout and opens up the sound stage the most as well. Easily my favorite of all 5 so far for treble heavy/oriented music. Probably won't use these often though, will come out when I want to listen to treble heavy music for a while.

Telefunken E88CC (advertised as and appear to be NOS) - ~25 hours burn in (these too were clearly used a little bit before). Does well across entire FR, very smooth, more forward/not as laid back sound signature but the sound stage is bigger. Added a little extra slam to the bass vs above (without adding more bass). However, and this is not a + or - for my own preference, overall, LP + these tubes have a "polite" sound. It doesn't feel as "colored" as most other tubes on this amp - like they don't bring as much of their "own personality". I don't feel this way about the LP with the other tubes nor Telefunken E88CC with other amps. Favorite overall.

Matsush(i)ta (advertised as and appear to be NOS) -  ~55 hours burn in. Clear throughout with tighter bass than the above but some of the low bass seems slightly rolled off - may just need burn in more though. Slightly sibilant to where I probably won't be using these with my Focal Clears which are also a little sibilant to me already with most gear. Will use these tubes in other gear to see if this sibilance goes away.

I want to try more different tubes... but for the cost of a matched pair + I plan on getting 1-2 more tube amps that don't use 6922, I'd rather put the $ towards different gear/stuff/life.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 28, 2019)

penguinofsleep2 said:


> While 6922 and variants aren't my favorite tubes for a few reasons, here are some of my impressions on the LP. All of the below are matched pairs purchased from (what I can see) generally known/reputable sellers. Tested with a variety of headphones, about 1/2 planar, 1/2 dynamic. All burn in was done with pink/white noise or random music. I did not sit there and listen during a lot of the burn in so I don't think any differences mentioned were due to me "getting used to the tube".
> 
> EH 6922 (stock, new mfg) - ~30 hours burn in, mids felt a little to moderately bloated depending on the music. Slightly warm tilt. OK in most other aspects; no glaring faults or strong positive points.
> 
> ...


Good info!  If those are the 6922 of choice, i see why they might not be your favorite tube.  There are much better 6922 variants.  However, what are the reasons why you dont like 6922?  Just curious.  One of the best tubes i have heard period, is the Brimar CV2492/E88CC, and I have bought 4 pairs, all at $100 or less for the pair.  I got the 1st pair of Brimar, for $60, and they are in my amp and rockin.


----------



## TK16

Single Reflektor triple mica 6N3P, this is the very best of the best in 6N3P, 2C51, 5670 family.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-tube...690ad4a6889563affe34410|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Wes S (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope someone here, got these Brimar cv2492.   For a great price, too!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183696702493


----------



## jb77 (Feb 28, 2019)

^^^
I got them, really looking forward too trying these and will report back.

Again thank you for the help @Wes S


----------



## Wes S

jb77 said:


> ^^^
> I got them, really looking forward too trying these and will report back.
> 
> Again thank you for the help @Wes S


Awesome!  Glad to help


----------



## MikeW (Feb 28, 2019)

That auction for 4  Amperex 7308's ended at 158$.. pretty good deal. I missed it, was at work and forgot all about it. I do wonder if tube rolling with an ADI-2 is pointless, the PEQ built into it is so damn good, I can pretty much do whatever I want with regards to tonality. It may be what im used to, coming from previous amp, but I do feel the mid's of the stock tubes to be recessed, but that may just be because im used to much more forward mids, a quick +3.5 DB at 1200 fixes it up nice. Loving the ADI-2, probably the best piece of audio gear i've ever purchased... save my DIY Soundgroup 1099's that I built. Incredible speaker that impresses me  years after I built it.. everytime I hear them even years later im still smiling. Truly, the "wow" factor never wore off, or grew old, that's rare with audio gear. I do think the LP is the best sounding amp i've ever had though. Prior to that was my Jotunheim, there's a sense of air and detail/resolution in the high's that the Jot can't touch, really not close. I guess the word is "Refined". 

While the A-Frames may be mediocore, I am looking forward to rolling something different then stock to get a feel for how it changes things. I had a Hifiman EF-5 years ago, still have some of the 12AU7's actually.. and it made a pretty significant difference. I remember really likeing the tung-sol black glass 12AU7, even more then mullard short plate and brimar 4003.


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> That auction for 4  Amperex 7308's ended at 158$.. pretty good deal. I missed it, was at work and forgot all about it. I do wonder if tube rolling with an ADI-2 is pointless, the PEQ built into it is so damn good, I can pretty much do whatever I want with regards to tonality. It may be what im used to, coming from previous amp, but I do feel the mid's of the stock tubes to be recessed, but that may just be because im used to much more forward mids, a quick +3.5 DB at 1200 fixes it up nice. Loving the ADI-2, probably the best piece of audio gear i've ever purchased... save my DIY Soundgroup 1099's that I built. Incredible speaker that impresses me  years after I built it.. everytime I hear them even years later im still smiling. Truly, the "wow" factor never wore off, or grew old, that's rare with audio gear. I do think the LP is the best sounding amp i've ever had though. Prior to that was my Jotunheim, there's a sense of air and detail/resolution in the high's that the Jot can't touch, really not close. I guess the word is "Refined".
> 
> While the A-Frames may be mediocore, I am looking forward to rolling something different then stock to get a feel for how it changes things. I had a Hifiman EF-5 years ago, still have some of the 12AU7's actually.. and it made a pretty significant difference. I remember really likeing the tung-sol black glass 12AU7, even more then mullard short plate and brimar 4003.


Those 12AU7 are way better than those A frames. Just need an adapter.


----------



## MikeW

Unfortunately, the EF-5 was a single tube design, so I only have singles of each.


----------



## MikeW (Mar 2, 2019)

Well, the Amperex A-Frame, Holland's came in. They had some green oxidization at the base of the pins, so I scraped the pins with an exacto, removed all the crude and finished them off with 99% alcohol. Once they were all cleaned up it was time to swap out the stock electro harmonix. Man these buggers are hard to get out. As I slowly rocked out the stock tubes with firm pressure the tension mounted. Whew.. got them out without incident. Repeat the process for the A-Frames and with some trepidation power the amp on and wait for the red light warm up... 5 seconds.. 10 seconds.. no magic smoke.. tubes not glowing? 15 seconds... is that a bit of amber? whew there they go. A strong amber glow as they warm, click! white light.. we're in business. Crank the volume to max and listen for noise, nope, no noise, silent as the stock tubes. Pink noise for 10 seconds.. yup nothing odd there. Frequency sweep.. nothing blew up.

Holy smokes, these are different then stock tubes. Zero out the EQ to a flat response to get a feel for these guys. Whoa midrange.. someone pulled the sound stage closer.. nice bloom at the bottom end and more 3D tube magic. Hmm interesting, these arnt as bad as you guys made em out to be. I'll listen awhile more. My biggest complaint if I had one about the stock tubes, I felt were recessed mid range and to wide a sound stage. These tubes may have other annoyances i've yet to discover, but they certainly are not as wide and they have the mids.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 2, 2019)

MikeW said:


> Well, the Amperex A-Frame, Holland's came in. They had some green oxidization at the base of the pins, so I scraped the pins with an exacto, removed all the crude and finished them off with 99% alcohol. Once they were all cleaned up it was time to swap out the stock electro harmonix. Man these buggers are hard to get out. As I slowly rocked out the stock tubes with firm pressure the tension mounted. Whew.. got them out without incident. Repeat the process for the A-Frames and with some trepidation power the amp on and wait for the red light warm up... 5 seconds.. 10 seconds.. no magic smoke.. tubes not glowing? 15 seconds... is that a bit of amber? whew there they go. A strong amber glow as they warm, click! white light.. we're in business. Crank the volume to max and listen for noise, nope, no noise, silent as the stock tubes. Pink noise for 10 seconds.. yup nothing odd there. Frequency sweep.. nothing blew up.
> 
> Holy smokes, these are different then stock tubes. Zero out the EQ to a flat response to get a feel for these guys. Whoa midrange.. someone pulled the sound stage closer.. nice bloom at the bottom end and more 3D tube magic. Hmm interesting, these arnt as bad as you guys made em out to be. I'll listen awhile more. My biggest complaint if I had one about the stock tubes, I felt were recessed mid range and to wide a sound stage. These tubes may have other annoyances i've yet to discover, but they certainly are not as wide and they have the mids.


Your comparing NOS tubes vs current production, they will only start sounding mediocre when you buy better sounding tubes. Bit of masking or duct tape on top of the tube creasing the tape will make it much easier to remove the tubes, those sockets are really tight, glad I put SS in. Enjoy those tubes.

Think some people use latex gloves too, get a better grip on the tubes.


----------



## MikeW (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah, that's promising, if mediocore NOS tube can outperform stock new production, makes me excited to try a good nos tube. The a-frames are definately purtier then the electro harmonix.. hehe they glow better with more of the construction viewable.


----------



## TK16

MikeW said:


> Yeah, that's promising, if mediocore NOS tube can outperform stock new production, makes me excited to try a good nos tube. The a-frames are definately purtier then the electro harmonix.. hehe they glow better with more of the construction viewable.


You don`t need to spend a lotta cash for great tubes, I have similar priced  1957 Foton 3x mica 6N3P in the top 5 of all the tubes I ever rolled. They are extremely rare, emphasis on extremely. They turn up from time to time on ebay. $40 or under a pair. Have not listened to them in a  while as I been getting into ECC81, ECC82, 6201 etc. They are glorious tubes, forgot how great they sound.


----------



## MikeW

Check out this lot, seems like if you knew what you were doing you could probably part this out for profit. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-12-...=item4b5f0d2b38:g:cVcAAOSwBA1cefjN:rk:38:pf:0


----------



## Wes S

MikeW said:


> Check out this lot, seems like if you knew what you were doing you could probably part this out for profit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-12-...=item4b5f0d2b38:g:cVcAAOSwBA1cefjN:rk:38:pf:0


Think you might be lossing money, just buying those tubes period, but who knows.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Think you might be lossing money, just buying those tubes period, but who knows.


I got a hard enough selling proper tubes to seasoned rollers, anyone with experience is not going to touch those tubes, regardless of price.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> I got a hard enough selling proper tubes to seasoned rollers, anyone with experience is not going to touch those tubes, regardless of price.



By the way how much for your triple mica Fotons?


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> By the way how much for your triple mica Fotons?


$300


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> $300



Cool. Send them my way and I’ll hook you up with a Nigerian prince who owes me $1,000,000. You’ll have to fly overseas to get it but you can keep the rest and subtract the $300 from it.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> Cool. Send them my way and I’ll hook you up with a Nigerian prince who owes me $1,000,000. You’ll have to fly overseas to get it but you can keep the rest and subtract the $300 from it.


Would not sell them for $300 lol or any price. I sold 2 pair of the Reflektor 3x and 2 pair of the Foton 3x. Ok , maybe $500.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> I got a hard enough selling proper tubes to seasoned rollers, anyone with experience is not going to touch those tubes, regardless of price.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Phantaminum

TK16 said:


> Would not sell them for $300 lol or any price. I sold 2 pair of the Reflektor 3x and 2 pair of the Foton 3x. Ok , maybe $500.



BangyBangytubes is that you!?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Just put in a 1955 pair of RCA 12AU7 for $20 and from little I heard with smoke those tubes att a bargain price.


----------



## Wes S

Phantaminum said:


> BangyBangytubes is that you!?


If they have perfect printed lettering on the tubes, it might be.


----------



## TK16

Phantaminum said:


> BangyBangytubes is that you!?


No . I only sell legitimate triple micas a babgybangs horribly inflated prices. If your going to get screwed royally in price, you can be rest assured you got the correct tubes.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> If they have perfect printed lettering on the tubes, it might be.


Perfect printing and no pictures of the factory codes, vast majority have 0 testing numbers, except for "guaranteed to work excellent for you"


----------



## MikeW (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, it's a good thing I asked then, looks like I have a lot to learn about the tube world. I just saw a Pair of a-frame's that go for 40$ and a good condition telefunken, which I see going for 100$ by itself all day, and a bunch of 10-20$ singles. But I don't pretend to know the in's and outs and details of tube trading, not even an amateur.

Are these things rebranded Amperex 7308's? I think they might be, could be an ok deal for a lesser known rebrand. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-IEC-E...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Do CV2493 varient's work in this amp? tall bottle 6922's, I think they use slightly more current then standard.


----------



## TK16

CV2493 I think is a low noise military E88CC, tall bottle 6922 will work just as good as a regular size 6922. There is a whole wealth of information in the Lyr tube rolling thread, any questions you have, have been answered dozens of times. I suggest reading it.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1336


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> I got a hard enough selling proper tubes to seasoned rollers, anyone with experience is not going to touch those tubes, regardless of price.


I was curious, so looked at this eBay listing... what am I missing? Why do you say those tubes are a bad deal at any price??


----------



## TK16 (Mar 3, 2019)

Zachik said:


> I was curious, so looked at this eBay listing... what am I missing? Why do you say those tubes are a bad deal at any price??


They are ECC88, tubes, I tried many ECC88`s and they are inferior to their 6922, E188CC cousins. Sold every single pair I had, at best you got 2 matched pairs, pair A frames and a pair of Bugle Boys, whats left are GE, some Germans (Siemens and Telefunken), a Slivania singe and GE single.

General rule almost always correct to my ears, tubes that a earlier years will sound better. Vast majority of my tubes are 1940`s to 1950`s.


----------



## MikeW

These are the cheapest 6922 D getter's i've seen. Look a whole lot like Amperex D Getters.. that normally go for at least 150 bucks a pair. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-6...d:g:rn0AAOSw9ZtccapU:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## TK16 (Mar 3, 2019)

The $20 pair of RCA 1955 square getter ECC82 I put in 5 hours ago, but 1 tube has hardly any glow at all,never seen that before, sounds fantastic and both tubes tested NOS by me. Wierd.

RCA clear top 12AU7 is also a fantastic low cost tube as well.


----------



## MikeW

Picked up this pair, good price, hopefully the tubes are good. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMPEREX-...Pzaa6sWGX0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## TK16

5 dirt cheap RCA clear top 12AU7.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Five-CONN-...-top-12AU7-ECC82-Tubes-Excellent/392253167647


----------



## TK16 (Mar 5, 2019)

Cheapish pair of Telefunken E88CC, no picture of the diamond though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-TELEFUNKEN-E88CC-6922-GOLD-PIN-Audio-Tubes-6DJ8/123672077764
Pic 4 looks like the diamond, not 100% sure.


----------



## MikeW

That's a weird auction as the seller claims 12$ to be charged for shipping.. which is robbery as it is on a pair of tubes, cost like 2$, but the shipping charge is listed at 48.75 on the actual charges. weird


----------



## TK16

10.85 Priority Mail not cheaper first class.


----------



## MikeW

eh maybe it's just the way the auction is showing up for me. Does it allow you change your shipping method? mine is just auto-selected Expedited 48.75


----------



## TK16

Came up at that price without having to change anything.


----------



## MikeW

Yeah I don't know, it's weird. When I launch that link in an incognito window, which hides my ebay account and location, it just says "calculate" and when clicked on and my Zip code entered, 78233 - san antonio texas. It gives 2 options for shipping, 48.75 expedited, and 19.73 USPS retail ground, whatever that is. I don't doubt your seeing something different, it's just strange behavior.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bought a couple of singles, supposed to be outstanding tubes. Valvo Hamburg ECC82 45 degree side O getter. 1957's. Hope they match up. $94.
Look like the 59's.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Three-Valv...=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057


----------



## MikeW (Mar 7, 2019)

I got the Amperex 1967 7308's in today, got them installed. Waiting for em to heat up. The lettering on this pair is pristine, very pretty tubes..

Edit: warmed up and did a quick listening test, oh boy these have great bass impact, man. More forward mids that i've been seeking too, high end is just detailed enough.. I need to listen to these awhile more, but im impressed so far, thanks for the recommendation Wes. If anyone feels LP is lacking bass impact, try this tube!

Edit2: man these are glorious, easily my favorite of the 3 pair's vs Stock and the A-Frame.. im abit taken aback I did not realize they could make this big of a difference. Strings and female vocal's are goosebump invoking.. LP's already the best amp i've heard for strings, and the right tube really makes it something special. Might be a good pairing with HD650 too, which can be bass lite, these really kick up the midbass a notch.


----------



## TK16

Pair of cheap Telefunken ECC82 smooth plates.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Telefunken-ECC82-matching-pair-SMOOTH-Plates/254155034626


----------



## Wes S

MikeW said:


> I got the Amperex 1967 7308's in today, got them installed. Waiting for em to heat up. The lettering on this pair is pristine, very pretty tubes..
> 
> Edit: warmed up and did a quick listening test, oh boy these have great bass impact, man. More forward mids that i've been seeking too, high end is just detailed enough.. I need to listen to these awhile more, but im impressed so far, thanks for the recommendation Wes. If anyone feels LP is lacking bass impact, try this tube!
> 
> Edit2: man these are glorious, easily my favorite of the 3 pair's vs Stock and the A-Frame.. im abit taken aback I did not realize they could make this big of a difference. Strings and female vocal's are goosebump invoking.. LP's already the best amp i've heard for strings, and the right tube really makes it something special. Might be a good pairing with HD650 too, which can be bass lite, these really kick up the midbass a notch.


Glad you like them!  If you think those have bass, you need to hear the Brimar.  However, you nailed it about the strings and female voices with the Amperex, they are so realistic it is scary.  That is a really good tube.  I like the Amperex 7308 for excitement and the Brimar for huge stage and bass, and those are the only tubes i need.


----------



## jb77

MikeW said:


> I got the Amperex 1967 7308's in today, got them installed. Waiting for em to heat up. The lettering on this pair is pristine, very pretty tubes..
> 
> Edit: warmed up and did a quick listening test, oh boy these have great bass impact, man. More forward mids that i've been seeking too, high end is just detailed enough.. I need to listen to these awhile more, but im impressed so far, thanks for the recommendation Wes. If anyone feels LP is lacking bass impact, try this tube!
> 
> Edit2: man these are glorious, easily my favorite of the 3 pair's vs Stock and the A-Frame.. im abit taken aback I did not realize they could make this big of a difference. Strings and female vocal's are goosebump invoking.. LP's already the best amp i've heard for strings, and the right tube really makes it something special. Might be a good pairing with HD650 too, which can be bass lite, these really kick up the midbass a notch.



Awesome, great to hear you like them I am actually rolling mine tonight a pair of Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin green label JAN’s (got mine from upscale audio), looking forward to these and to the pair of Brimar that Wes S (thank you)recommenced for me and a thank you as well to TK16 for helping me with other tubes that I am really looking forward to


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Awesome, great to hear you like them I am actually rolling mine tonight a pair of Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin green label JAN’s (got mine from upscale audio), looking forward to these and to the pair of Brimar that Wes S (thank you)recommenced for me and a thank you as well to TK16 for helping me with other tubes that I am really looking forward to


You grab those Telefunken ECC82? Quite a good price.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> You grab those Telefunken ECC82? Quite a good price.


Yes, that was a really good price, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Yes, that was a really good price, thanks for the recommendation!


You would have to pay 4-6 times the money to find a Telefunken 6922 variant that is the same ball park ie. Telefunken E188CC. When you get your adapters and tubes you will understand why I keep recommending those variants (2C51, 396A, 6N3P, ECC82, 12AU7). Have fun you got some great tubes incoming.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> You would have to pay 4-6 times the money to find a Telefunken 6922 variant that is the same ball park ie. Telefunken E188CC. When you get your adapters and tubes you will understand why I keep recommending those variants (2C51, 396A, 6N3P, ECC82, 12AU7). Have fun you got some great tubes incoming.




Thank you for the recommendations! 

Really looking forward to rolling all of the tubes I have on the way!


----------



## TK16 (Mar 7, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations!
> 
> Really looking forward to rolling all of the tubes I have on the way!


Just got a pair of these to replace the Siemens CCa that I just sold, eager to here the difference at a fraction of the cost of the Siemens CCa.
Grabbed these for $90 from the same seller.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Siemens-EC...&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Just got a pair of these to replace the Siemens CCa that I just sold, eager to here the difference at a fraction of the cost of the Siemens CCa.
> Grabbed these for $90 from the same seller.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Siemens-EC...&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile




Let me know how you like them,


----------



## MikeW

I've been keeping my eye out on ebay for the past week for the Brimar CV2492, that one's a bit hard to find. Not many for sale, and when they do show up they are normally from Europe or south america.


----------



## jb77

MikeW said:


> I've been keeping my eye out on ebay for the past week for the Brimar CV2492, that one's a bit hard to find. Not many for sale, and when they do show up they are normally from Europe or south america.




Yes they are a bit hard to find, the pair I purchased were from Europe. Wes S helped me with those.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 8, 2019)

I bought mine from the UK, generally it's best in my experience to buy tubes from the country of origin.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-NOS-E88CC-Gold-pin-Brimar-UK-Valve-Tubes/112430304135

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272134721456


----------



## Wes S

jb77 said:


> Yes they are a bit hard to find, the pair I purchased were from Europe. Wes S helped me with those.


They were only sold and distributed in UK, and that is one of the reasons you dont see many in U.S.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> I bought mine from the UK, generally it's best in my experience to buy tubes from the country of origin.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-NOS-E88CC-Gold-pin-Brimar-UK-Valve-Tubes/112430304135
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272134721456


Those are 2 great links.


----------



## MikeW

to high dollar, these are closer to my budget lol. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIMAR-VAL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## TK16

Thanks going to put in a sniper bid with 7 seconds left.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 8, 2019)

MikeW said:


> to high dollar, these are closer to my budget lol.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIMAR-VALVE-TUBE-E88CC-CV2492-MATCHED-PAIR-USED-TESTED-GOOD/312512066764?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Those look a lot like steel pin ECC88 to me, and maybe why they have been relisted multiple times.  I could be wrong.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 8, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Those look a lot like steel pin ECC88 to me, and maybe why they have been relisted multiple times.


Those are Brimar tubes. KB/AD 2492, triple mica construction, large halo getter, UK military arrow and 2 digit date code.
Btw kidding about bidding on those Brimars.


----------



## TK16

Excellent price on a pair of very early Tung Sol ECC82 with black glass.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TUNG-SOL-12AU7-BLACK-GLASS-matching-pair-Early-50s/254113275189
Don't ask me what they sound like, never heard them.


----------



## MikeW

They were my favorite tube with EF-5 hybrid amp, compared to RCA clear top, mullard short plate, jj 12au7, and brimar cv4003. Very well extended and clear tube, I can't remember much more, it's been a few years ago.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Those are Brimar tubes. KB/AD 2492, triple mica construction, large halo getter, UK military arrow and 2 digit date code.
> Btw kidding about bidding on those Brimars.


Brimar ECC88 Steel pin like these.
https://www.tubemonger.com/Brimar_Ediswan_ECC88_CV5358_AEI_Thorn_England_p/1261.htm


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Brimar ECC88 Steel pin like these.
> https://www.tubemonger.com/Brimar_Ediswan_ECC88_CV5358_AEI_Thorn_England_p/1261.htm


What about them?


----------



## TK16

My 1 single 57 Valvo Hamburg came in great testing no noise/microphonics. My other tube has not even shipped!
Got this pair for $115, seller originally had it at $200. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALVO-ECC8...?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144&redirect=mobile
Anybody get theirs in yet?


----------



## zpierce

Wes S said:


> Those are 2 great links.



Just following along on the conversation regarding the Brimar (total tube noob here, extent of experience is reading this thread).  Curious if these get you a similar result with an adapter, or are they totally different animals?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CV4003-12A...-1598215-828/192847853770?hash=item2ce6a0b8ca


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> My 1 single 57 Valvo Hamburg came in great testing no noise/microphonics. My other tube has not even shipped!
> Got this pair for $115, seller originally had it at $200.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALVO-ECC8...?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144&redirect=mobile
> Anybody get theirs in yet?



Still waiting for my Valvo’s but my CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958  arrived yesterday however my adapters are still in China


----------



## TK16

Did you order any 6922 variants?, I know all my suggestions need an adapter, did you get the garage1217 396A adapters for the WE396A?


----------



## jb77 (Mar 9, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Did you order any 6922 variants?, I know all my suggestions need an adapter, did you get the garage1217 396A adapters for the WE396A?



 For the 6922 variants I purchased these: from EBay both Brimars
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-Brimar-KB-AD-CV2492-E88CC-Valves-Tubes-Tested-Good-/183696702493
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-NOS-E88CC-Gold-pin-Brimar-UK-Valve-Tubes-/112430304135

And the other tubes all 6922 variants I got before you started helping me are these: (all from Upscale Audio and all platinum grade with cryogenic treatment)
1. Matsushita / National PCC88/7DJ8
2. Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
3. Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
4. Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s)

Currently burning-in the 7308’s and up next will be the Brimar’s then I’ll roll the WE396A’s or 12AU7 depending on tube and adapters arrivals. Yes I did order the garage 1217 adapters for the WE396A. Looking forward to rolling the WE396A’s and the 12AU7’s variants.


----------



## TK16

Lot of 6 WE 396A 1950 tubes auction. I may be interested so this post may self destruct at any time.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-39...f-1950-Lot-of-Six-6-Vacuum-Tubes/352613162219


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> For the 6922 variants I purchased these: from EBay both Brimars
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-Brimar-KB-AD-CV2492-E88CC-Valves-Tubes-Tested-Good-/183696702493
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-NOS-E88CC-Gold-pin-Brimar-UK-Valve-Tubes-/112430304135
> 
> ...


Trying to find you some earlier year Foton/Reflektor 6N3P tubes, they have have the same or less amplification factor and everybody on this forum have non noisy tubes. They range from under $1 in bulk to around $30 a pair for the best of the best. People on headfi have been running all these adapter tubes for months before I got my LP 6 weeks ago. I'd buy those Blackburn square getters and stand pat on buying anymore tubes until you have all your 600 pairs burned in to see what you want to keep, but you have been buying tremendous tubes including those 7316 tubes. Aside from the Telefunken ECC82 that are on the neutral side.


----------



## koover (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok gotta question for @TK16 and @Phantaminum
You guys both own/owned the MJ2 and now this amp. If you could only keep 1 of them, which would it be and why? I know that's asking a lot, but I may be in the market for this amp is you guys believe this is a better amp. It takes the same tubes and that's exactly what I'm looking for if this is better. If the MJ2 is on par or better then this one, no need to make the jump.
Thanx

This may be better to take this off line but anyone can chime in.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 10, 2019)

MJ2 without hesitation. The LP is a side grade to me but it is absolutely fantastic with with the LCD2C. Bad synergy with the MJ2 and that can. Various tube combos help but never fully satisfied so the can sit unused for a long time. MJ2 has the nod in being able to use all my tubes, ECC81, 6CC41 is a no go in the LP due to the high gain on the amp. No low, high gain switch, bigger tube socket openings MJ2. People in the Lyr2 tube rolling thread are like a family, many people in this thread are great.  List goes on. Only consider this amp if you want to keep the MJ2 imo.


----------



## koover

Cool. I appreciate that, as your opinion is trusted. Been lurking in this thread for a while now and it seems like this is a good amp. I don't need a 2nd so what you posted is good enough for me! Thanx bro!


----------



## TK16

Keeping the LP for the LCD2C, and the amp sounds absolutely fantastic with the ECC82 line of tubes. Great synergy with the AFO and Gumby.


----------



## koover

That's interesting you say that about the LCD2C. Out of all my headphones, this one doesn't play nice with the MJ2. I really like this headphone and can hear the potential, but it just doesn't sound right versus the rest of my stall. I don't want to sell it but it may come down to that as I'm not going to buy a secondary amp just for this particular headphone. Got too many other better ones to listen too.


----------



## TK16

@Phantaminum has a similar experience with the LCD2C as me.


----------



## koover

Well that makes 3 of us so it can't be a coincidence!


----------



## TK16

Didn't matter much with butt loads of combinations of tubes in my dac and MJ2, certain combos helped but was no way satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## Phantaminum

koover said:


> Well that makes 3 of us so it can't be a coincidence!



Definitely, didn't enjoy it out of the MJ2 but did like it out of the LP. As TK16 said, the LP is a side grade from the MJ2 and I wouldn't do it unless you really wanted to try it out. There's certain things the LP does better (deeper and more of a holographic sound stage) compared to the the MJ2 and the MJ2 does better (bigger change in sound when tube rolling and is slightly faster).


----------



## TK16

If anybody is interested in any of my tubes, pulling them this week for a couple months, may be adding more to the FS signature,  but not for about 2 months as well.
Edit: lowered the price on the pair of the Siemens CCa with the tube at 1 tube at 11,000-8,100, other tube tests around 11,000-10,000 on the other (good testing) Hickok 752. Essentially buying 1 good tube and other may or not work fine. I put about 500 hours on this set and worked fine in Lyr 2, dac. Did not know testing numbers until after I put all these hours on it. If you have a lot of tubes, I recommend getting a tester.
Originally posted in the Lyr rolling thread, if anybody's interested.


----------



## bluesaint

TK16 said:


> If anybody is interested in any of my tubes, pulling them this week for a couple months, may be adding more to the FS signature,  but not for about 2 months as well.
> Edit: lowered the price on the pair of the Siemens CCa with the tube at 1 tube at 11,000-8,100, other tube tests around 11,000-10,000 on the other (good testing) Hickok 752. Essentially buying 1 good tube and other may or not work fine. I put about 500 hours on this set and worked fine in Lyr 2, dac. Did not know testing numbers until after I put all these hours on it. If you have a lot of tubes, I recommend getting a tester.
> Originally posted in the Lyr rolling thread, if anybody's interested.


Godspeed bro!


----------



## gtb75

MikeW said:


> These are the cheapest 6922 D getter's i've seen. Look a whole lot like Amperex D Getters.. that normally go for at least 150 bucks a pair.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-6...d:g:rn0AAOSw9ZtccapU:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true



Thanks for catching these! I picked them up shortly after you posted them. Finally got them installed tonight... What a HUGE step up over the Gold Lions I previously had in the LP. They are better across the board, but the soundstage openness and just overall "clarity" (without harshness) are what has struck me the most. These were my first foray into vintage tubes and I don't see myself needing to try anything else


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Trying to find you some earlier year Foton/Reflektor 6N3P tubes, they have have the same or less amplification factor and everybody on this forum have non noisy tubes. They range from under $1 in bulk to around $30 a pair for the best of the best. People on headfi have been running all these adapter tubes for months before I got my LP 6 weeks ago. I'd buy those Blackburn square getters and stand pat on buying anymore tubes until you have all your 600 pairs burned in to see what you want to keep, but you have been buying tremendous tubes including those 7316 tubes. Aside from the Telefunken ECC82 that are on the neutral side.



If you do run across some of the early year Foton/Reflecktor 6N3P tubes let me know as I would like to have more tubes in this family for the adapters besides the WE396A. I am going to purchase the Blackburn square getters either the 56/57 pair or the 57 pair whichever is a better testing pair as Brent Jessee audiotubes.com said “ he has never heard of any sonic difference between the 1956 and the 1957”, and then I am going to stand fast for a little while until I get all of my tubes burned in.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 11, 2019)

gtb75 said:


> Thanks for catching these! I picked them up shortly after you posted them. Finally got them installed tonight... What a HUGE step up over the Gold Lions I previously had in the LP. They are better across the board, but the soundstage openness and just overall "clarity" (without harshness) are what has struck me the most. These were my first foray into vintage tubes and I don't see myself needing to try anything else


Heard the GL are decent tubes, but they and the EH 6922 are not in the same league as good vintage tubes. Anytime I see these recommended I shake my head. Especially the price the GL go for.


----------



## TK16

Good price Mullard Blackburn 58 goal post getter. ECC82
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Mullard-ECC82-12AU7-Long-Plate-Tubes-Low-Noise-Pair/202622296169


----------



## TK16 (Mar 13, 2019)

My other single of the 57 Valvo Hamburg came in above NOS testing on my Hickok 752
Siemens ECC82 chrome plates came in good testing, both pairs of less than $100 each. Great value.
Initial impressions on the Siemens, better than the Siemens CCa at about 1/3 the cost of the CCa.
Got the Valvo Hamburg ECC82 slanted O getter burning in initial impressions warmish tube withoutsacrificing anything sound stage, depth, detail,  seems to have a midrange bump that I was told it would have. $95. Siemens were $90.


----------



## jb77

This thread has really helped me and I wanted to give just a quick preference rating of my 6922/variants tubes

Tubes I have listened to and rolled so far are:
1. Stock EH
2. Matsu****a / National PCC88/7DJ8
3. Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
4. Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
5. Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s)
6. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC

I have only done a preliminary listening on the tubes (after I burn in all my tubes I am going spend a day with every tube again and then do a review on all of the tubes. But for the order of preference I would rate them as follows:
1. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
2. Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin
3. Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
4. Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
5. Matsu****a / National PCC88/7DJ8
6. Stock EH

For my initial impressions on the Brimars, they stood out right away as a tube I like within the first 45 minutes of burn in I listed for a few minutes and was really enjoying what I was hearing, large soundstage and seem to maintain imaging as well.

I will post a more detailed review of these tubes in the future.


----------



## jb77

One thing I would like to see is this thread really “take off” this thread has really helped me and is a great source of information for anyone who has a LP and is currently tube rolling or even thinking about tube rolling, anyone stoping by and reading this, I ask that if you have a question, need help choosing a tube, are already tube rolling and have some advice, have impressions of the tubes you are using or have already rolled please post that information here. This thread can really help people “like me” that have a LP or even for people who don’t have a Liquid Platinum but are thinking about getting one and want to know about tube rolling. However for this thread to help people we need to keep it going! So please post your questions, comments, impressions etc.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 14, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Ok i`ll respond, did you get to try the tubes yet?
> Got a Siemens ECC82 chrome plate pair here 1 tube has GfA #9. #9 is below the GfA
> 
> # is as close to the symbol I can get.
> ...


Dying to here your impressions on those Foton`s and the WE396A in relation to your tube rolling preference in order of rank. You can do the Foton`s 10-15 minutes after warm up. And that pair of square getter LM E`s as well think you will prefer the Russians to them.


----------



## jb77

jb77 said:


> This thread has really helped me and I wanted to give just a quick preference rating of my 6922/variants tubes
> 
> Tubes I have listened to and rolled so far are:
> 1. Stock EH
> ...




I wanted to give another update as I have a new front runner

I still have only done a preliminary listening on the tubes (after I burn in all my tubes I am going spend a day with every tube again and then do a review on all of the tubes. But for the order of preference I would rate them as follows:

1. Foton 6N3P* (these tubes do require adapters)
2. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
3. Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin
4. Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
5. Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
6. Matsu****a / National PCC88/7DJ8
7. Stock EH

I finally got my adapters for the WE396A/6N3P etc. I also tried my WE396A’s but the were very noisy and had bad channel imbalance (sending these back) I also received 2 pairs of the Foton 6N3P, I spent some time listening to the Foton 6N3P, this one is a little more interesting, as I prefer the Foton 6N3P as they have better bass, detail w/o being harsh, imaging, etc. however the Brimer’s beat them on soundstage and I am finding myself to really like a good soundstage. The Foton 6N3P are great adapter tubes and they do take my #1 spot, for now as soon as I have the adapters for the 12AU7 variants I believe this will change.

However I will say this, if you are sticking with the 6922 equivalent family of tubes then the Brimar’s are still the best in that group.


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> I wanted to give another update as I have a new front runner
> 
> I still have only done a preliminary listening on the tubes (after I burn in all my tubes I am going spend a day with every tube again and then do a review on all of the tubes. But for the order of preference I would rate them as follows:
> 
> ...


Heerlen CCa pinched waist 1956 beat out the Brimars for warm tubes, though for far far more money. You can add everything else you bought in the 12AU7 to the top of the list, wait til you hear the Mullards, Brimars, Telefunken ECC82, this tube will smoke those PCC88 Telefunken. Add triple Mica Foton or Reflektor 6N3P, they are a bit better than the double mica. Maybe 5 to 10% difference, but that around makes them magical. WE 396A are fantastic as well. Your current list will go down several notches.


----------



## TK16

Really good test quad Amperex 6922 USA
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-110-Test...rentrq:874ac4de1690a9c45af8df80fff9bf8a|iid:1


----------



## TK16

That's same seller you got those Brimar ECC82.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> That's same seller you got those Brimar ECC82.



Yes it is


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Yes it is


Sorry thought my response was in PM. Lol.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Sorry thought my response was in PM. Lol.



No problem lol


----------



## Wes S

jb77 said:


> I wanted to give another update as I have a new front runner
> 
> I still have only done a preliminary listening on the tubes (after I burn in all my tubes I am going spend a day with every tube again and then do a review on all of the tubes. But for the order of preference I would rate them as follows:
> 
> ...


Cool to know, the Brimar have a wider soundstage vs.  6N3P.  Thanks for that, now i dont even want to try them.  You just saved me some cash.  Back to the Brimars and the music.


----------



## TK16

I  do not think the Brimar CV2492 have a better anything compared to the 6N3P late 50's Foton`s. And those used to be my Foton`s. 2X mica, the 3x mica are even better than the 2x mica. I kept the 3x mica Foton/Reflektor 6N3P for myself. Not for sale, no PM`s please. If you are sticking with just 6922 variants the Brimar CV2492 are an excellent choice. The Siemens nickel plate ECC82`s I got for $90 I like way better than the mint CCa I recently sold at a fraction on the price. All in my opinion of course.


----------



## Wes S

Better is such an interesting word in this hobby.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 26, 2019)

Decided to make a list similar to @jb77 , while I still can. Might decrease the PM`s I`m getting. Ones with a  * are confirmed NO GO in the LP.

1. Mullard Blackburn ECC82 square getter 1957 y
2. Valvo Hamburg Pinched Waist 6201  1959 *
3. Valvo CCa Heerlen 1956 Pinched Waist
4. Amperex 6922 1958 Heerlen D-getter
5. Foton or Reflektor 6N3P triple mica 1957 x
6. Tesla 6CC41 double D-getter 1956 *
7. Western Electric 396A JW 1951 # not noisy. x
8. Mullard ECC81 Copenhagen, Denmark 1951 *
9. Mullard  Mitcham 6201 gold pin 1964 *
10. Mullard Blackburn ECC81 1956 *
11. Mullard Mitcham 1956 ECC81 *
12. Valvo Hamburg ECC82 1957 y
13. Telefunken ECC82 smooth plate 1962 y
14. Siemens ECC82 nickel plate 1959 y
15. Amperex ECC81 Heerlen, Holland 1957/1958 *
16. Telefunken E188CC 1965
17. Amperex E180CC Heerlen, Holland 1957 Pinched Waist *
18. Tung Sol 2C51 square getter (dac tubes) # not noisy x
19. RCA 1955 12AU7 y
20. RCA 1961 clear top 12AU7

21. Brimar CV2492 1968 (dac tubes) 21b. Mullard Mitcham E88CC 1966 (dac tubes)

This is my preferred list, selections 1-10 may switch in order. 11 to 20 is pretty much set in stone for now at least. Some of these NO GO in the LP are absolutely fantastic like the Copenhagens, Valvo Hamburg PW, Mullard Mitcham 6201 gold pins, the square getter Mitcham and Blackburn ECC81.
Edit: altered the list a bit after listening to the Siemens, damn good tubes the ECC82, nickel plates.
RCA pairs need to be re evaluated in the future, both pairs may make the end of the list.
Edit 2: pairs with # have a higher amplification factor and may be noisy in the LP.
Update to include adapter tube I'D.
X is 6N3P to ECC88 adapter
y is 12A*7 to ECC88 adapter


----------



## jb77

Time for another update:

So the Foton was short lived at my number 1 spot, don’t get me wrong the Foton is a great tube however I finally got my 12AU7 adapters and decided to roll the Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code, tubes have about 3 hours of burn in on them, listened for just a little bit and in one word Amazing!!!!!! These Blackburn easily take my number 1 spot! Everything about these tubes is Amazing, both male and female vocals are the most lifelike I have ever heard on my headphones, all around the most “life like” sound I have heard. I will report back with further details at a later time.

1. Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code (these tubes do require adapters)
2. Foton 6N3P* (these tubes do require adapters)
3. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
4. Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin
5. Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
6. Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
7. Matsu****a / National PCC88/7DJ8
8. Stock EH


----------



## TK16 (Mar 18, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Time for another update:
> 
> So the Foton was short lived at my number 1 spot, don’t get me wrong the Foton is a great tube however I finally got my 12AU7 adapters and decided to roll the Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code, tubes have about 3 hours of burn in on them, listened for just a little bit and in one word Amazing!!!!!! These Blackburn easily take my number 1 spot! Everything about these tubes is Amazing, both male and female vocals are the most lifelike I have ever heard on my headphones, all around the most “life like” sound I have heard. I will report back with further details at a later time.
> 
> ...


I knew you would love them, I predict many more ECC82 to be added to the upper portion of your list. Know what most of the sound like except for those square getter Brimar's. Have not tried those yet. Had a bad experience with the first production 1954 Brimar ECC81 square getter. They were tilted toward the high end with very very good bass. You give me a great review of those Brimar ECC82 square getter and I may pick up a pair.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> I knew you would love them, I predict many more ECC82 to be added to the upper portion of your list. Know what most of the sound like except for those square getter Brimar's. Have not tried those yet. Had a bad experience with the first production 1954 Brimar ECC81 square getter. They were tilted toward the high end with very very good bass. You give me a great review of those Brimar ECC82 square getter and I may pick up a pair.



Yes I do they are amazing tubes, I will definitely give you a update/review of how the Brimar ECC82 squar getters are and I will direct compare them to the Blackburn’s as well


----------



## jb77 (Mar 18, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Time for another update:
> 
> So the Foton was short lived at my number 1 spot, don’t get me wrong the Foton is a great tube however I finally got my 12AU7 adapters and decided to roll the Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code, tubes have about 3 hours of burn in on them, listened for just a little bit and in one word Amazing!!!!!! These Blackburn easily take my number 1 spot! Everything about these tubes is Amazing, both male and female vocals are the most lifelike I have ever heard on my headphones, all around the most “life like” sound I have heard. I will report back with further details at a later time.
> 
> ...



Here is a list of my current tubes, as you can see I still have a lot of tubes to go through, I will keep updating here on how I like them. A few things for the list below these tubes are not in order of how I like them, there is a “key” on the bottom of the page to show status, this list is also in my profile page and as of now none of these tubes are for sale, still need to go through all of them and rank them.

Again I will keep this thread updated on my ranking status of my tubes and a full review of all the tubes will be in the future.

Tube list:


6922 variants


Stock Electro Harmonix 6922
Matsushita / National PCC88/7DJ8
Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8
Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8
Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s)
Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
Brimar E88CC Gold Pin UK Valve Tubes ***

12AU7 variants


Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code
Mullard Blackburn goal post getter ECC82 +?
Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958 ***
Valvo 12AU7 ECC82 Germany, Hamburg Made Tubes (GfO D9E), Slanted Getters ***
Telefunken ECC82 Smooth Plates ***
Siemens ECC82 Silver Chrome Plates 12AU7 ***
Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)***
Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 (single) ***
Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 (single) ***
TUNG-SOL 12AU7 Black Glass Early 50's ***
RCA 12AU7 Black Plate Square getter 1957 ***
RCA 12AU7A Clear Tops ***

WE396A/6N3P/2C51 etc. variants


Foton 6N3P 58/59’s
Foton 6N3P 59’s
Reflektor 6N3P 50’s era (3 pairs)*
WE396A 56’s*
LM Ericsson 2C51 steel pin square getter +?

(* ordered but has not arrived)

( *** not burned in)

( +? have not listened to)
 Currently burning in/listening to)


----------



## TK16 (Mar 19, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Here is a list of my current tubes, as you can see I still have a lot of tubes to go through, I will keep updating here on how I like them. A few things for the list below these tubes are not in order of how I like them, there is a “key” on the bottom of the page to show status, this list is also in my profile page and as of now none of these tubes are for sale, still need to go through all of them and rank them.
> 
> Again I will keep this thread updated on my ranking status of my tubes and a full review of all the tubes will be in the future.
> 
> ...


You got quite the list, makes me a little envy!
BTW the Blackburn 58 goal post getter is a tad under square getter magic. 95% there, but that extra 5% is Holy Grail territory.


----------



## gtb75

I decided to take a leap of faith and buy these last night: https://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Tubes-AM...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true

Not the most feedback as a tube seller but they do have prior positive feedback for tube sales. The tubes appear to be the genuine article between the markings and lines in the glass on top - plus their measurements seem solid. Based on everything I've read these are a really good option in the 6922/7308 size, and the price seemed right. Thoughts???


----------



## jb77

gtb75 said:


> I decided to take a leap of faith and buy these last night: https://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Tubes-AM...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> 
> Not the most feedback as a tube seller but they do have prior positive feedback for tube sales. The tubes appear to be the genuine article between the markings and lines in the glass on top - plus their measurements seem solid. Based on everything I've read these are a really good option in the 6922/7308 size, and the price seemed right. Thoughts???



They look correct and Amperex are good 6922 tubes, I have not tried this specific tube but I have tried the Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s) and they were my second favorite in the 6922 family of tubes. 

After you get them, burn them in and listen to them, post back here and let us know what you think.


----------



## gtb75

jb77 said:


> They look correct and Amperex are good 6922 tubes, I have not tried this specific tube but I have tried the Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s) and they were my second favorite in the 6922 family of tubes.
> 
> After you get them, burn them in and listen to them, post back here and let us know what you think.



Thank you for the feedback! I am a "tube noob", and I know there is some risk buying on eBay, but these (and the seller) looked to be legit. I just got my first set of vintage tubes a few weeks ago, so I'll be curious to see how these compare.


----------



## jb77

gtb75 said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I am a "tube noob", and I know there is some risk buying on eBay, but these (and the seller) looked to be legit. I just got my first set of vintage tubes a few weeks ago, so I'll be curious to see how these compare.



I am still relatively new to tubes as well, they are a lot of fun and can be a little “addictive” as finding the tube that is best suited to your taste/sound signature.

You do have to be somewhat careful about buying on eBay, just look for good amount of positive feedback and a return policy is alway a good thing, that and use best judgment on the tubes and seller.

There is a lot of good information around, one site that has some good general information is Brent Jessee audiotubes.com, they are also a trusted seller through there website, here is the link for the 6922 tube family: read the information about the different versions of the 6922/6DJ8/7308 etc. and information on the different brands and there general sound signatures.
http://www.audiotubes.com/6dj8.htm

I am assuming you have a Liquid Platinum? One thing I would highly recommend getting is a pair of socket savers, I use this brand
https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
They’re sold as singles so you will need 2 if you have a LP. The sockets in the LP are unbelievably tight and when I first started rolling tubes I thought I was going to break my LP. 


Hope this information helps


----------



## gtb75

jb77 said:


> I am still relatively new to tubes as well, they are a lot of fun and can be a little “addictive” as finding the tube that is best suited to your taste/sound signature.
> 
> You do have to be somewhat careful about buying on eBay, just look for good amount of positive feedback and a return policy is alway a good thing, that and use best judgment on the tubes and seller.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links! I do indeed have a Liquid Platinum. I spent a lot of time on audiotubes.com and read about the socket savers in here. I don't expect to be swapping tubes much... I was impressed with the Sylvaina 6922 pair I got a few weeks ago, so I just wanted to see what one of the top options would get me. I definitely don't see myself ever getting any crazy rare/expensive "holy grail" level tubes. I figure $100 for a pair is about my pain threshold and, based on what I read, these are probably about the best I'll get for that kind of money. Anything more than that I would invest in a new amp (GS-X Mini maybe)


----------



## Zachik

gtb75 said:


> Thanks for the links! I do indeed have a Liquid Platinum. I spent a lot of time on audiotubes.com and read about the socket savers in here. I don't expect to be swapping tubes much... I was impressed with the Sylvaina 6922 pair I got a few weeks ago, so I just wanted to see what one of the top options would get me. I definitely don't see myself ever getting any crazy rare/expensive "holy grail" level tubes. I figure $100 for a pair is about my pain threshold and, based on what I read, these are probably about the best I'll get for that kind of money. Anything more than that I would invest in a new amp (GS-X Mini maybe)


As a side note (since YOU brought it up):
The GS-X Mini is a GREAT solid-state amp!
I am the proud owner of the Gilmore Lite Mk.2 serial # 0001, and IMHO the GS-X Mini is an awesome upgrade!


----------



## jb77

gtb75 said:


> Thanks for the links!



No problem!



gtb75 said:


> I was impressed with the Sylvaina 6922 pair I got a few weeks ago, so I just wanted to see what one of the top options would get me. I definitely don't see myself ever getting any crazy rare/expensive "holy grail" level tubes. I figure $100 for a pair is about my pain threshold and, based on what I read, these are probably about the best I'll get for that kind of money.



The Amperex you purchased should be a good companion to your Sylvania’s, your Amperex should be a little “warmer” sounding compared to the Sylvania’s. 



gtb75 said:


> Anything more than that I would invest in a new amp (GS-X Mini maybe)



Yea...there is always that


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Mar 21, 2019)

jb77 said:


> One thing I would highly recommend getting is a pair of socket savers, I use this brand
> https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
> They’re sold as singles so you will need 2 if you have a LP. The sockets in the LP are unbelievably tight and when I first started rolling tubes I thought I was going to break my LP.



Agreed on the difficulty for changing tubes but does this socket saver really have an ugly huge blue sticker logo on a white body? Do you have a pic with them installed?


----------



## jb77 (Mar 21, 2019)

Relaxasaurus said:


> Agreed on the difficulty for changing tubes but does this socket saver really have an ugly huge blue sticker logo on a white body? Do you have a pic with them installed?



Yes the socket savers do have a sticker on them however you do not see it when they are installed in the LP
See picture below, you only see the white top ring. They make tube rolling so much easier!

@Relaxasaurus over in the Monoprice Monolith Liquid Platinum thread if I remember correctly you had your su-8 on top of your LP did you see the link and picture I posted for the stand? Not sure if it work for your setup though.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

@jb77 thanks for the pic! How do you get them out though?

Also appreciate all the advice on shelving solutions. I scoured Amazon and the internet for things that would work fine, but wasn't satisfied with the aesthetics. Ended up on a Home Depot adventure to make my own. At the size head amps need I actually got a fair amount of inspiration from rustic/industrial dog bowl stands made out of stained wood and dark pipe. Will let you know how it turns out.






https://turtlesandtails.blogspot.com/2018/04/industrial-style-dog-feeding-station.html


----------



## jb77

Relaxasaurus said:


> @jb77 thanks for the pic! How do you get them out though?



NOT easily! Most of the time you would either scuff them up or ruin them trying to remove them. However you don’t really need to remove them unless one fails (which is highly unlikely). For myself I plan on leaving them in. 



Relaxasaurus said:


> @jb77
> 
> Also appreciate all the advice on shelving solutions. I scoured Amazon and the internet for things that would work fine, but wasn't satisfied with the aesthetics. Ended up on a Home Depot adventure to make my own. At the size head amps need I actually got a fair amount of inspiration from rustic/industrial dog bowl stands made out of stained wood and dark pipe. Will let you know how it turns out.
> 
> ...



Yes, let us know how it turns out and post some pictures as well. I believe you will end up with some great looking shelving!


----------



## jb77 (Mar 21, 2019)

Quick listening update on my Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code, did a long listening session last night and these tubes have really been coming along well with burn in, the soundstage has opened up a little, detail is better, imaging is better. Overall amazing (ECC82/12AU7 adapter) tubes!


----------



## Wes S

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293010096443

Here are some Brimar CV2492.  The seller has them listed as Mullard, but I can assure you they are Brimar.  I have bought 2 pairs, from this seller already, and did not bother telling him, they are really Brimar.


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Quick listening update on my Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code, did a long listening session last night and these tubes have really been coming along well with burn in, the soundstage has opened up a little, detail is better, imaging is better. Overall amazing (ECC82/12AU7 adapter) tubes!


Going home from the hospital today, Miss these sweet, sweet tubes so much!


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> Going home from the hospital today, Miss these sweet, sweet tubes so much!


feel well buddy!
Hopefully, music would help your mood while recovering quickly


----------



## TK16

Think the very top of my tube list here with light cans can work miracles with pain, maybe not today, but soon. We shall see, special thank you to everybody expressing concern about me.


----------



## jasonho

TK16 said:


> Going home from the hospital today, Miss these sweet, sweet tubes so much!



Wish you a fast recovery!


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> I am still relatively new to tubes as well, they are a lot of fun and can be a little “addictive” as finding the tube that is best suited to your taste/sound signature.
> 
> You do have to be somewhat careful about buying on eBay, just look for good amount of positive feedback and a return policy is alway a good thing, that and use best judgment on the tubes and seller.
> 
> ...


I`m home bro, can you give me some quick impressions of the Brimar square getter? Just a couple songs. These tubes are not in my possession yet, will start looking if they are killer.
You up for some tackle football on my road today or tomorrow? Think the spine healed enough.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Is anyone else EQ'ing their LP? I tried both Peace APO and Roon and get better results out of Peace, with the exception of not having bit perfect playback since Peace doesn't work with Tidal exclusive mode and Tidal doesn't have WASAPI shared mode either.

I've never heard so much bass out of my Z7's. I really cranked it, for the hell of it, and the phones physically shook on my head.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm using the TrueFi headphone program for my specific cans and a DSP paid one, when I get up, I'll give you the specific names.

Sonarworks True-Fi

the dsp is very expensive though.
Fabfilter PRO-Q2
The PRO-Q3 I think is the next version out.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Going home from the hospital today, Miss these sweet, sweet tubes so much!





TK16 said:


> Think the very top of my tube list here with light cans can work miracles with pain, maybe not today, but soon. We shall see, special thank you to everybody expressing concern about me.



Glad to hear you got to come home form the hospital!!! I was just about to PM and ask how you were doing? Here’s to a speedy recovery and some audio therapy to help



TK16 said:


> I`m home bro, can you give me some quick impressions of the Brimar square getter? Just a couple songs. These tubes are not in my possession yet, will start looking if they are killer.



Sure give me a little bit and I’ll swap tubes, I just went through all of my adapter tubes to make sure they were all good and have 2pairs that I am sending back for noise, the replacement WE396A’s were noisy and the pair of TUNG-SOL 12AU7 Black Glass were really noisy. Just started to burn in the 
Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label).



TK16 said:


> You up for some tackle football on my road today or tomorrow? Think the spine healed enough.



Absolutely lol.    Glad your home recovering bro!


----------



## TK16

Yeah that sucks, my Blackburn made the cut?


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Yeah that sucks, my Blackburn made the cut?



Actually did not test those yet I have those in the “trusted” section.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> I`m home bro, can you give me some quick impressions of the Brimar square getter? Just a couple songs. These tubes are not in my possession yet, will start looking if they are killer.



Going to do some listening to these in just a little bit, I’ll post some impressions shortly thereafter!


----------



## jb77 (Mar 23, 2019)

jb77 said:


> I just went through all of my adapter tubes to make sure they were all good and have 2pairs that I am sending back for noise, the replacement WE396A’s were noisy and the pair of TUNG-SOL 12AU7 Black Glass were really noisy.



So earlier today I went through all my adapter tubes and unfortunately I have to send 2 of them back (see above quote)



jb77 said:


> Just started to burn in the
> Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)





TK16 said:


> I`m home bro, can you give me some quick impressions of the Brimar square getter? Just a couple songs. These tubes are not in my possession yet, will start looking if they are killer.
> You up for some tackle football on my road today or tomorrow? Think the spine healed enough.



I just rolled these tubes Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label) and then TK16 had a request (see above quotes) so I pulled the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label) and put in these Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958

So initial impressions on the Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958 and the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label), (I listened to both for just a little bit) I will say this, I now have a 3 Way battle for 1st place.

The Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958:
Is another amazing tube  similar to its now challenger Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate squar getter UK B- factory code but different enough to stand apart, I believe the sound stage is a bit wider on the Brimar, detail is similar between the two, the Blackburn I believe still wins on Vocals (slightly more emphasized) with the larger soundstage on the Brimar it is a little more 3D sounding. I will report back more soon.

The Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label) this is also an amazing tube and different from the above 2 this tube is probably the most 3D sounding tube I have heard so far. It is very holographic sounding in a very good way! I will report back more soon!

I am currently burning in the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)  after 100hr burn in I’ll roll in the Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> I`m home bro, can you give me some quick impressions of the Brimar square getter? Just a couple songs. These tubes are not in my possession yet, will start looking if they are killer.



@TK16 yes these tubes are worth trying, I would say it would probably make your top 3.


----------



## jb77

@TK16 I would also recommend giving the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label) a try!


----------



## TK16 (Mar 23, 2019)

@jb77 , that exactly what I didn't want to hear!!! With all PM help I been giving you should in all fairness, just  give me my own pick of your Holy Grail ECC82. Thanks in advance!
1 pair of Holy Grail ECC82 is more than enough compensation for giving you all this advice, please send me the 58 7316 Heerlen, Holland. I'll cover the shipping. Win Win!


----------



## fortunate son

TK16 said:


> You would have to pay 4-6 times the money to find a Telefunken 6922 variant that is the same ball park ie. Telefunken E188CC. When you get your adapters and tubes you will understand why I keep recommending those variants (2C51, 396A, 6N3P, ECC82, 12AU7). Have fun you got some great tubes incoming.


I saw this ad for a 6922 to 12AU7 adapter::
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-Conver...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Has anyone used this adapter or will someone recommend another source for an adapter that they have used with ECC82 tubes on the LP?


----------



## TK16 (Mar 23, 2019)

I have bro, nice adapter, think it's buy 2 for a pair. Need socket savers as well.
I have a best of list couple pages back, vast majority of these tubes require  adapters.


----------



## fortunate son

TK16 said:


> I have bro, nice adapter, think it's buy 2 for a pair. Need socket savers as well.
> I have a best of list couple pages back, vast majority of these tubes require  adapters.


Many thanks. I ordered a pair today and already have the Tubemongers from my Woo Audio days. Do you know if the heater voltage on the LP amp is 6.3 or 12.6?  I emailed a guy about making some custom adapters for me and he wanted to know the heater voltage.


----------



## TK16

6.3 volts all the ECC82 variants run a 6.3v. They can also be run at 12.6 on other equipment.


----------



## fortunate son

TK16 said:


> 6.3 volts all the ECC82 variants run a 6.3v. They can also be run at 12.6 on other equipment.


Thanks!


----------



## Wes S

runeight said:


> Hey gents, I've been getting questions about using 12AX7s or 12AU7s in the Platinum. I highly recommend that you do not do this. These tubes do not fall within any operating region that the Platinum is designed to handle.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the LP expects to see 6922s or equivalents (meaning very close operating points). It isn't reasonable to expect that it can take an arbitrary tube type and make it work. While it is not visible to you, what the LP has to do to bring some of these tubes into operation is outside of its safe operating area. As long as you stick to properly operating 6922s it will remain well within its safe operating regime.
> 
> Near arbitrary tube rolling is what the Liquid Glass was designed to do.



Just thought I would share this from the main thread and the designer of the amp.


----------



## TK16

Thanks for the share, I will continue to run any tube in any amp as I see fit.


----------



## jb77 (Aug 2, 2019)

TK16 said:


> Thanks for the share, I will continue to run any tube in any amp as I see fit.



I agree, I have been running my amp nonstop since I got it,(almost 1,000hrs) been rolling tubes (only turn it off when I am switching tubes) all with no problems!

I also do appreciate the heads up and thank you!


----------



## TK16 (Mar 25, 2019)

I was never into the vanilla tubes, I like my tubes to be chocolate with gooey syrup, nuts sprinkles etc (ECC81,ECC81, 6201) these are the Chocolate variants.
Seems all the borked LP's were are running  6922 variants, go figure.
Missed posting the 2C51, 396A, 6N3P for the Chocolate tubes.


----------



## runeight

TK16 said:


> Thanks for the share, I will continue to run any tube in any amp as I see fit.



Well, of course, that's a given. I'm just giving you guys data.


----------



## TK16

runeight said:


> Well, of course, that's a given. I'm just giving you guys data.


Hi welcome to the thread, how did you find it? It's not a exactly a popular thread at 27 pages.


----------



## runeight

TK16 said:


> Hi welcome to the thread, how did you find it? It's not a exactly a popular thread at 27 pages.



I've been here for a while, I just don't post that much and generally only if I think I can actually add some value.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 26, 2019)

Brimar ECC82 square getter auction.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-2-pcs...102504?hash=item340751d3a8:g:Jj8AAOSwXDVcme3d

Quad of Valvo hamburg 1958 $299 OBO
https://www.ebay.com/itm/QUAD-4x-VA...m2ac846b5de:g:aTQAAOSw7Kta3y-R&frcectupt=true

Pair of Amperex Heerlen`s 7316. Auction or best offer.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Qty-2-Vint...690654?hash=item2f2e07429e:g:zQ8AAOSwGdtcmYBj
Think I might bite on the next link.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-PAIRS-...m54685310f2:g:QMEAAOSwVWFazaFB&frcectupt=true


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Brimar ECC82 square getter auction.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-2-pcs...102504?hash=item340751d3a8:g:Jj8AAOSwXDVcme3d
> 
> Quad of Valvo hamburg 1958 $299 OBO
> ...



You going to get the last link you posted? If you do, it would be interesting to know what the differences would be between these and the CV491


----------



## TK16 (Mar 26, 2019)

Not sure yet, bro, may go for them in future.
Really liking these Siemens chrome tops, around 150 hrs mark. Way better than any other variants I've tried.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Not sure yet, bro, may go for them in future.
> Really liking these Siemens chrome tops, around 150 hrs mark. Way better than any other variants I've tried.



Nice, you talking about the Siemens Nickel/Chrome Plates?


----------



## TK16

Chrome plates yes, not tops, I am going to post my revised top 25 tube list, the 2 pair of RCA are going to knock some off the list.


----------



## jb77

Nice, Curious to see where the Chrome plates end up on your list? I think you had them at 14th. Also interested to see where the RCA’s end up


----------



## TK16 (Apr 3, 2019)

1. Mullard Blackburn ECC82 square getter 1957 y
2. Valvo Hamburg Pinched Waist 6201  1959 *
3. Valvo CCa Heerlen 1956 Pinched Waist
4. Foton or Reflektor 6N3P triple mica 1957 x
5. Tesla 6CC41 double D-getter 1956 *
6. Western Electric 396A JW 1951 # not noisy. x
7. Amperex 6922 1958 Heerlen D-getter
8. Mullard ECC81 Copenhagen, Denmark 1951 *
9. Mullard  Mitcham 6201 gold pin 1964 *
10. Telefunken ECC82 smooth plate 1962 y
11. Siemens ECC82 nickel plate 1959 y
12. Telefunken E188CC 1965
13. Valvo Hamburg ECC82 1957 y
14. Mullard Blackburn ECC81 1956 *
15. Mullard Mitcham 1956 ECC81 *
16. ECC81 Heerlen, Holland 1957/1958 *
17. Amperex E180CC Heerlen, Holland 1957 Pinched Waist *
18. RCA 1955 12AU7 y
19. RCA 1961 clear top 12AU7 y
20a. Tung Sol 2C51 square getter b. CBS 5670 square getter (dac tubes) # not noisy  x

21a. Brimar CV2492 1968 (dac tubes) 21b. Mullard Mitcham E88CC 1966 (dac tubes)

This is my preferred list, selections 1-10 may switch in order. 11 to 20 is pretty much set in stone for now at least. Some of these NO GO in the LP are absolutely fantastic like the Copenhagens, Valvo Hamburg PW, Mullard Mitcham 6201 gold pins, the square getter Mitcham and Blackburn ECC81.
Edit: altered the list a bit after listening to the Siemens, damn good tubes the ECC82, nickel plates.
RCA pairs need to be re evaluated in the future, both pairs may make the end of the list.
Edit 2: pairs with # have a higher amplification factor and may be noisy in the LP.
Update to include adapter tube I'D.
X is 6N3P to ECC88 adapter
y is 12A*7 to ECC88 adapter

The Brimar CV2492 and Mullard Mitcham are gone from my top 20 list. Have them at tie for 21st place only because they are excellent DAC tubes and the better ones are too tall to fit in DAC with an adapter.


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Nice, Curious to see where the Chrome plates end up on your list? I think you had them at 14th. Also interested to see where the RCA’s end up


I`m re evaluating all my ECC82 for the list, Siemens and Valvo will likey go higher, as maybe ths RCA up a tad.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> 1. Mullard Blackburn ECC82 square getter 1957 y
> 2. Valvo Hamburg Pinched Waist 6201  1959 *
> 3. Valvo CCa Heerlen 1956 Pinched Waist
> 4. Foton or Reflektor 6N3P triple mica 1957 x
> ...



Like the new listing order and looking forward for future changes!


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Like the new listing order and looking forward for future changes!


Changes are in progress, kind of hard on at tablet, done soon.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Changes are in progress, kind of hard on at tablet, done soon.



Looking forward to it
Yea it is kinda hard on a tablet
Awesome!


----------



## jb77

Later today I am going to roll the Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958
First going to do some more listening to the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)
Will report back on both


----------



## TK16 (Mar 26, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Later today I am going to roll the Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958
> First going to do some more listening to the Amperex Holland foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)
> Will report back on both


Funny stuff, do not have any of those tubes yet, on a buying freeze until I am able to drive. Just for the fact that I had 2 bad experiences recently with returning noisy junk tubes.
Getting an MJ2 will open up more tubes for you like the highly listed Hamburg 6201 PW, 1962 Mullard Mitcham 6201 gold pin, E180CC Heerlen PW, 6N2P, 6CC41. Some of which I may be listing in the future. Don't have to worry about noisy WE 396A, Amplification factor 100 tubes like 6CC41 work great. Much more tube rolling space.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> on a buying freeze until I am able to drive. Just for the fact that I had 2 bad experiences recently with returning noisy junk tubes.



Definitely understand that



TK16 said:


> Getting an MJ2 will open up more tubes for you like the highly listed Hamburg 6201 PW, 1962 Mullard Mitcham 6201 gold pin, E180CC Heerlen PW, 6N2P, 6CC41. Some of which I may be listing in the future. Don't have to worry about noisy WE 396A, Amplification factor 100 tubes like 6CC41 work great. Much more tube rolling space.



I am probably going to purchase a MJ2 this week, will be looking forward to the greater flexibility of the MJ2 and the other tubes I’ll be able to try!


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Definitely understand that
> 
> 
> 
> I am probably going to purchase a MJ2 this week, will be looking forward to the greater flexibility of the MJ2 and the other tubes I’ll be able to try!


Tubes play a bigger role in the sound signature, just don't try the LCD2C with it. You'll be disappointed.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Tubes play a bigger role in the sound signature,



That is awesome to hear! Really looking forward to the MJ2 now!



TK16 said:


> just don't try the LCD2C with it. You'll be disappointed.



Going to keep the LP for the LCD2C’s


----------



## TK16

Buy 2 for a pair of these platinum grade Mullard Mitcham 6201 these are killer tubes.
https://www.upscaleaudio.com/collec...age-british-new-old-stock?variant=21828848517


----------



## jb77

Will definitely buy a pair of those and the price is good being there from upscale!


----------



## TK16

My pair and another member here tested well above 5,500 Gm. Around 6,400-6,600


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> My pair and another member here tested well above 5,500 Gm. Around 6,400-6,600



Nice!


----------



## lukeslens

Wes S said:


> Here are some Brimar CV2492. The seller has them listed as Mullard, but I can assure you they are Brimar. I have bought 2 pairs, from this seller already, and did not bother telling him, they are really Brimar.


Hey all, need some help. So I won the CV2492's that @Wes S posted above a few days ago. Then I just received this message from the seller below...

*"As I started packing all eBay valves to be shipped, I noticed that the two valves you won coded ZJ have been sold previously in fact I sold other pairs of quad of E88CC on eBay the last weeks and have mixed up some of them in the listing, however it's not the end of the world since I have 9 more pieces E88CC I show you here, please feel free to tell me which one you like. The first 3 pcs from the left have codes WE WE WE; next 3pcs coded ZH ZH ZH; last 3pcs ZG YD YH. So sorry about that."*

I've attached the pictures below and they do still look like the Brimar's but not sure what the additional lettering refers to. Does it matter? Anyone have any insight into what I should go with here? Thanks!


----------



## TK16 (Mar 27, 2019)

lukeslens said:


> Hey all, need some help. So I won the CV2492's that @Wes S posted above a few days ago. Then I just received this message from the seller below...
> 
> *"As I started packing all eBay valves to be shipped, I noticed that the two valves you won coded ZJ have been sold previously in fact I sold other pairs of quad of E88CC on eBay the last weeks and have mixed up some of them in the listing, however it's not the end of the world since I have 9 more pieces E88CC I show you here, please feel free to tell me which one you like. The first 3 pcs from the left have codes WE WE WE; next 3pcs coded ZH ZH ZH; last 3pcs ZG YD YH. So sorry about that."*
> 
> I've attached the pictures below and they do still look like the Brimar's but not sure what the additional lettering refers to. Does it matter? Anyone have any insight into what I should go with here? Thanks!


ZJ is the date code, mine have the same code 1968. The other 2 letter codes are just different date codes. Make sure they have AD after KB. That is Brimar Rochester factory code. Will show KB/AD. Get the best testing of the bunch along with low noise and microphonics.


----------



## lukeslens

TK16 said:


> ZJ is the date code, mine have the same code 1968. The other 2 letter codes are just different date codes. Make sure they have AD after KB. That is Brimar Rochester factory code. Will show KB/AD. Get the best testing of the bunch along with low noise and microphonics.


Ahh. Thanks. They do all have the KB/AD label, so no worries there. I'll request the best testing of them. Thanks so much.


----------



## lukeslens

TK16 said:


> The other 2 letter codes are just different date codes.


Ya, looks like the date codes would be 
WE: 1965 May
ZH: 1968 August

I'm assuming I want a matched date pair as well?


----------



## TK16

Earlier years the better imo.


----------



## jb77

TK16 said:


> Earlier years the better imo.



I agree earlier is better!


----------



## lukeslens

jb77 said:


> I agree earlier is better!


I went with the WE's. And he said they tested great. Very excited!


----------



## jb77

lukeslens said:


> I went with the WE's. And he said they tested great. Very excited!



Hope they work out well for you!


----------



## TK16

lukeslens said:


> I went with the WE's. And he said they tested great. Very excited!


Hopefully they are not noisy, with the high gain on the LP and the higher multiplication factor on that series of tubes, 396A, 2C51 some will be noisy.


----------



## cobrabucket (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey y'all. I just bought a LP and am excited! Is it possible to use a 12au7 to 7N7 adapter to run Sylvania 7n7s with this?


----------



## TK16

cobrabucket said:


> Hey Y'all. I just bought a LP and am excited! Is it possible to use a 12au7 to 7N7 adapter to run Sylvania 7n7s with this?


No the heater current is way too high for the LP. 6922 variants, ECC82 variants, 2C51 variants will work. 2nd and 3rd options with an adapter.


----------



## cobrabucket

What's the best bang for you buck option? I like bass and details, if possible.


----------



## TK16

cobrabucket said:


> What's the best bang for you buck option? I like bass and details, if possible.


What's your budget? Open to tubes that require an adapter?


----------



## cobrabucket

I'd like to spend less than $50 to $60 if possible. I am not opposed to adapters.


----------



## TK16

Just grabbed a pair of Holland 7316 D getter 1959 .and grabbed a pair of Brimar 12AU7 square getters from Brent Jessee, 1954 I think he said? Back on the wagon again after these.


----------



## cobrabucket

Hey y'all. I am looking for a decent pair of tubes for the LP. I would like to get something with good price/performance ratio. I don't need anything crazy. Just something that will be an upgrade and different sound signature than stock tubes. I am unsure if I want to venture into the maze that is eBay atm to find tubes. If anyone has a pair of good condition NOS or even new production ECC82 or similar, drop me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## TK16

cobrabucket said:


> Hey y'all. I am looking for a decent pair of tubes for the LP. I would like to get something with good price/performance ratio. I don't need anything crazy. Just something that will be an upgrade and different sound signature than stock tubes. I am unsure if I want to venture into the maze that is eBay atm to find tubes. If anyone has a pair of good condition NOS or even new production ECC82 or similar, drop me a PM. Thanks!


PM @AuditoryCanvas , may be able to sell you something.


----------



## kumar402

I have a question....I am newbie in Tube Amp and all
I see one of my tube in LP is getting dark ever so slightly at the top and sides. Its very light dark and can be see if held against the light.
Is it common for NOS tubes?


----------



## MikeW (Mar 31, 2019)

Im going a little crazy with my 3 pair's of tubes.. you really really have to listen to the tubes for a good while before you make comments on them. I don't like the 7308's nearly as much as I thought, as some of the "wow" factor later became annoying. Im afraid to even comment on other tubes at this point for fear i'll grow to not care for them later.

I do find the stock tubes to be well extended, and rather neutral, but they have recessed mids/vocals. The 7308's for me, actually had too much midbass and did weird things to the vocal range that were not immediately obvious. Perhaps too warm. I've rolled the Amperex A-frames back in for now, and Im enjoying them, but that may change. Not sure it's fair to say that only expensive tubes sound good, it matters much what your headphone is and dac, the synergy of the whole chain, and of course your listening preferences.

My previous Schiit gear may have brainwashed me too, as it's very forward and mid-lush. (Jotunheim owner for 2 yrs prior). Which is kind of what im hearing with A-frame. Most forward and mid lush tube of the 3, perhaps at the cost of high end energy, I find the mid-bass quite agreeable as well.


----------



## MikeW (Apr 1, 2019)

So my 12AU7 to 6922 adapters came in (close to a month ship time) , they are labelled 12AX7 to E88C, im asuming that's the same thing right?

How are those of you that use these adapters preventing them from getting stuck in the LP, do you need to use a stack of a Socket saver and the adapter + tube? Im a little worried that the adapter will get stuck

Whats the favorite 12AU7 tube? I've got singles of Rca clear top, tung-sol black glass, mullard short plate, Brimar Cv4002 and JJ's, so I'd need to buy matching tubes to create pairs.

How close are the 12AU7's in voltage requirements to the 6922? I ordered my adapters  before Runeights recent warning so now I wonder if I should try at all.


----------



## Zachik

MikeW said:


> So my 12AU7 to 6922 adapters came in (close to a month ship time) , they are labelled 12AX7 to E88C, im asuming that's the same thing right?


Same pinout, yes. I think the 12AX7 has higher amplification factor, but in term of adapters - same as 12AU7.


----------



## JM1979

I’ve got a pair of Amperex PQs in my LP right now. Can anyone speak to the differences I’d encounter by rolling in the Mullard 6201s?

I don’t want to go crazy tube rolling but having the stock tubes, Amperexs and one more seems like a good place to be. The Mullards intrigue me given the praise in this thread.


----------



## lukeslens (Apr 11, 2019)

So I finally got those Brimar CV2492's in. Been burning them in for about 15 hours and finally put the headphones on.

*ohmygawd*

Ya, these are _reaaaaal _good. Will comment more as I spend some more time with them.


----------



## mat.1

Hi,
  Is this a legit Siemens CCA Holly grail ?


----------



## TK16

Lots of knowledgeable, helpful, friendly for folks can help you here. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1378


----------



## smodak

Can you use PCC189 as a drop in replacement? from the below site it seems like you can. 

http://www.audiotubes.com/6dj8.htm

But I wanted to see if anyone has tried.


----------



## Wes S

Anyone else getting good results, with 6922's?  Still digging the Brimar CV2492, but got the itch to roll. . .I am looking for some Holland D getters, but they are scarce, at the moment.


----------



## Wes S

mat.1 said:


> Hi,  Is this a legit Siemens CCA Holly grail ?


Not really the "Holy Grail" CCA, as those are latter prodution, with silver shields.


----------



## Wes S

kumar402 said:


> I have a question....I am newbie in Tube Amp and all
> I see one of my tube in LP is getting dark ever so slightly at the top and sides. Its very light dark and can be see if held against the light.
> Is it common for NOS tubes?


I have seen that, with some of my tubes, and especially the Philips, Holland tubes, but nothing to worry about, as far as I know.


----------



## nwavesailor (May 6, 2019)

For those using WE 396A / 2C51 / 5670 or other short stubby 9 pin tubes in the TP.
Has the addition of a Tube Monger (or other) socket saver given you enough height to remove these tube w/o too much grief in the LP?

Are folks also using the Garage 1217 adapters to allow use of the 396A?


----------



## nwavesailor (May 6, 2019)

Guidostrunk said:


> That will be interesting for sure. 12at7 is 60. 12ax7 is 100. It'll definitely be a head scratcher if it works and the 6201 wouldn't lol.



Perhaps I am missing something here regarding 12Axx tubes. I was under the impression that the heaters are 6 volts in the LP and some of the tube the this discussion are12 volt tubes???

I also am a big fan of 6C8G  but how, other than the having the lid removed, would these fit in the LP?


----------



## Wes S

Here we go again. . .


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Perhaps I am missing something here regarding 12Axx tubes. I was under the impression that the heaters are 6 volts in the LP and some of the tube the this discussion are12 volt tubes???
> 
> I also am a big fan of 6C8G  but how, other than the having the lid removed, would these fit in the LP?


Lots of knowlegable, friendly folks in this thread here. I do not post in this thread anymore.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1410


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> Here we go again. . .



Wes S: Sorry that I have not read all of these 31 pages and apologize if the questions on heater voltage and tubes fitting have been covered.  I am working my way through the pages!!!


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> Lots of knowlegable, friendly folks in this thread here. I do not post in this thread anymore.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1410



Do all or most of the Lyr posts relate to the LP based on 6922's?


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Do all or most of the Lyr posts relate to the LP based on 6922's?


I'll be happy to answer any of your questions in the Lyr rolling thread I linked.


----------



## nwavesailor

At the risk of asking a silly question and getting flamed, other than the 6922_ potentially_ have lower noise, less microphonics and a longer rated life, why aren't folks trying or using the 6DJ8's? 

I have quite a few of 6DJ8 and only a handfull of 6922 or 7308's.


----------



## heliosphann

If anyone is looking for a pair of white label Amperex USN-CEP 7308's, I've got a pair I'm going to sell. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## nwavesailor

Holy moly@heliosphann...........you have a hp inventory listed of at least 50! How do you decide which hp you want listen to with so many available???

I am not questioning your collection, just wondering how you choose. I have only 2 hp and sometimes want to switch between A or B. 

This was not intended to be rude to you, I was just stunned!


----------



## heliosphann

nwavesailor said:


> Holy moly@heliosphann...........you have a hp inventory listed of at least 50! How do you decide which hp you want listen to with so many available???
> 
> I am not questioning your collection, just wondering how you choose. I have only 2 hp and sometimes want to switch between A or B.
> 
> This was not intended to be rude to you, I was just stunned!



Yea. It's a little too much...   Great to have so many choices, but you've still only got 2 ears.

I'm kinda moving away from the hobby (not entirely), so I'll be selling quite a few of those (already sold some).


----------



## musicfrommemory (May 13, 2019)

Hi Everyone

Can I roll these tubes in the LP without a converter, i.e., just plug them in?

Valvo Philips ECC88 6DJ8

If I need a converter which type do I need?

Also anyone with experience of them?

Thanks

MFM


----------



## JamesCanada

Hello!
I broke a tube yesterday by dropping one of my kids toys on the left tube... 
Does anyone know where I can replace them? 
Is this a good time to swap tubes? If so, any quick recommendations for a no-fuss type guy that just wants a nice mid-tier tube for a relaxing audio session!?

Thanks

James


----------



## jb77

musicfrommemory said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Can I roll these tubes in the LP without a converter, i.e., just plug them in?
> 
> ...



Yes anything in the 6922 family can be used in the LP w/o adapters, so just to name a few 6922,6DJ8, ECC88, etc.


----------



## jb77

JamesCanada said:


> Hello!
> I broke a tube yesterday by dropping one of my kids toys on the left tube...
> Does anyone know where I can replace them?
> Is this a good time to swap tubes? If so, any quick recommendations for a no-fuss type guy that just wants a nice mid-tier tube for a relaxing audio session!?
> ...




Sorry to hear about that! For replacement tubes there are several options on where to purchase you can purchase from sites such as Upscale Audio https://www.upscaleaudio.com/collections/preamp-tubes/6922-6dj8-7308-pcc88 where you can purchase the same stock tube, if you so choose and you can purchase just one tube to replace the broken one! Upscale is a trusted site with good tested tubes! They also have different grades for the tube I would atleast get the gold if not platinum rating as these we be the higher rated tubes! You can also purchase tubes from eBay but taking a chance on those, there are other sites as well for purchasing tubes. Hope this helps, on last piece of advice is the LP can use any of the 6922 family of tubes so 6922,6DJ8,EC88, etc.


----------



## MikeW (May 13, 2019)

If you just want a replacement stock tube you can find them on amazon, a few sellers offer them with prime shipping. have you back and running in no time. If your looking to experiment, have to read the thread, there's many options.

https://www.amazon.com/Electro-Harm...rds=6922+tube&qid=1557795408&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## JamesCanada

Thanks Peeps,
I appreciate it!


----------



## UsoppNoKami

Was running '75 SWGP Reflektors in the LP for a while to pair with my ZMF Verite.

Tonight, i decided to roll some tubes and listen to my LCD-3. The Brimar E88CC was quite a nice starting point, but I wanted more bass still with the Audeze.

Settled on WE396A on the LP fed from my Freya pre-amp with Tung Sol VT231 BGRP in gain and Mullard ECC33 in output slots. Amazing pairing with the LCD-3


----------



## nwavesailor

@UsoppNoKami, How does the Cayin HA-1A Mk2 compare to the Cavelli LP in SQ and tube rolling options?

Very good looking piece!


----------



## UsoppNoKami (May 21, 2019)

nwavesailor said:


> @UsoppNoKami, How does the Cayin HA-1A Mk2 compare to the Cavelli LP in SQ and tube rolling options?
> 
> Very good looking piece!



The Cayin HA-1A mk2 lets the character of the tubes rolled really come through. Can go from a fast dry sound to a really wet organic tone or anything in between. I love the Cayin with the tubes that I have collected, but it is relatively more sensitive to picking up things like AC noise so you have to put some good power solutions in place. I have it set up to pair with my HE1000SE, while the Liquid Plat runs the LCD-3 and ZMF Verite. The latter also sounds good on the same WE396A tubes, but fitted with flatter pads (I'm running the unlisted ZMF 'BE' type pad) or the suede version of the Universe pads.  Found the stock leather universe pads with WE396A too bloomy for my tastes.


----------



## JM1979

lukeslens said:


> So I finally got those Brimar CV2492's in. Been burning them in for about 15 hours and finally put the headphones on.
> 
> *ohmygawd*
> 
> Ya, these are _reaaaaal _good. Will comment more as I spend some more time with them.



What are your thoughts on the Brimar’s now?


----------



## UsoppNoKami

Still with WE396A in the LP, swapped out my TS BGRP & Mullard ECC33 in the Freya to run Telefunken smooth plate 12au7 gain and Sylvania 5692 output tubes. Details galore and a lot of air, whilst the WE tubes maintain the punch and prevent the sound from becoming lean. Nice combo with the ZMF Verite


----------



## nwavesailor

UsoppNoKami said:


> Still with WE396A in the LP, swapped out my TS BGRP & Mullard ECC33 in the Freya to run Telefunken smooth plate 12au7 gain and Sylvania 5692 output tubes. Details galore and a lot of air, whilst the WE tubes maintain the punch and prevent the sound from becoming lean. Nice combo with the ZMF Verite



@UsoppNoKami, Thank you very much for your _second_ followup post describing the Cayin and LP in more detail! I decided to order the LP as it will primarily be used with Ether 2 and they can use a bit more power. 

You have some VERY fun audio gear!!! I had to do a search for 'Rooms' headphone stands after seeing yours in these photos. The adjustable version you are using looks like it might be worth the cost difference.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

nwavesailor said:


> @UsoppNoKami, Thank you very much for your _second_ followup post describing the Cayin and LP in more detail! I decided to order the LP as it will primarily be used with Ether 2 and they can use a bit more power.
> 
> You have some VERY fun audio gear!!! I had to do a search for 'Rooms' headphone stands after seeing yours in these photos. The adjustable version you are using looks like it might be worth the cost difference.



I haven't heard the Ether 2 personally, only have the Massdrop Ether Cx.  Depending on your music, preference in sound sig & what the E2 cans actually sound like, based on what I have read my guess is that Ether 2 will probably like similar tubes to the HE1000SE on the LP.  

I have rolled the following in the LP: 
E188CC Philips SQ by Mullard
Brimar E88CC
1975 SWGP Reflektor
Tesla E88CC crossed swords
New prod Gold Lions
Western Electric 396A
Amperex USA 6922 orange globe

Of the lot, the two I like best with the HE1000SE:
- WE396A.  These have the biggest 'heft' to the sound, not just in bass but every note.  A thicker body to the sound, more engaging. 
- The Philips/Mullard E188CC.  These have sweet female vocals, great highs but IMHO this doesnt like anything remotely rock related with headphones that are really revealing 

The amperex USA 6922 orange globe gets an honourable mention from duty in my Massdrop CTH, may not be the best at anything in particular but has a fun sound signature, very listenable.

I also have 12au7 to 6922 adaptors and a huge collection of 12au7 tubes from the Cayin amp that I could roll in the LP as some here have done, but I prefer to pick a baseline with the LP tubes, then fine-tune via the Freya tube pre-amp.  A/B is very easy as I can go from passive/active to tube stage in a couple of button presses.

Note on WE396A - the US made HQ adaptors didnt work for me.  Mrs Xu's did.  I also had to buy 3 pairs of WE396A before I found one pair that was quiet enough in the LP.  The other tubes worked fine in tube buffer output stage of a DAC, but just too noisy for the LP.


----------



## JM1979

My current favorite tubes are the Seimens A Frame E88CC. They are very vivid, mid forward and have an open soundstage. 

What they seem to lack is some bass impact. 

Do any of y’all have recommendations on a new pair of tubes that have great clarity/vivid details but a little more oomph in the bass department.


----------



## TK16 (May 25, 2019)

...


----------



## JamesCanada

Just ordered the Tungsram PCC88 / 7DJ8 

Can't wait to get them and test things out.
What is the average break-in period (if any) for tubes of the sort?

Thanks


----------



## koover (May 28, 2019)

JamesCanada said:


> Just ordered the Tungsram PCC88 / 7DJ8
> 
> Can't wait to get them and test things out.
> What is the average break-in period (if any) for tubes of the sort?
> ...


If they’re NOS, nothing less then a 100 hours but that’s not enough time IMO.
At 200 hours? You’re there. If they’re new, you shouldn’t need any burnnin unless they state they’ve hardly been used.
Actually, you can get a good idea right away.  Tubes definitely change, but by no means night and day. Some may disagree but that’s what I hear. Good luck.


----------



## glitch39

Zachik said:


> and he mentioned 6CG7 tubes... according to him:
> "It's a 9-pin version of the 6SN7, and is pin-compatible with a 6922 (no adapter needed). Amplification factor of 20. Only thing is that it pulls 600 milliamps of heater current versus 300 for the 6922 (the 396A pulls 500). Can the amp handle the higher heater current? Sounds like it handles the 500 milliamps for the 396A..."



Tried and confirmed no go on my Sylvania 6CG7's.


----------



## Cho Worsh

smodak said:


> Can you use PCC189 as a drop in replacement? from the below site it seems like you can.
> 
> http://www.audiotubes.com/6dj8.htm
> 
> But I wanted to see if anyone has tried.



Yep, love me some Siemens PCC189 tubes but the Telefunken PCC189 were too polite and a bit boring. The Siemens PCC189 are buttery smooth, clear and rich and they pleased me more than any of the 6922 variants I tried in my LP (including Telefunken E88CC or ECC88, Amperex whilte label USA 7308, NOS Mullards, Brimars, Tungsram, et al). Maybe someday you will be bold enough to try  12AU7/ECC82 tubes with adapters which you may like much more in your LP than any tube from the 6DJ8/6922 family.


----------



## Cho Worsh (Jun 7, 2019)

fortunate son said:


> I saw this ad for a 6922 to 12AU7 adapter::
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-Conver...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Has anyone used this adapter or will someone recommend another source for an adapter that they have used with ECC82 tubes on the LP?



Thank you so much TK16 for the idea of using the adapters and 12AU7/ECC82 tubes in the LP. 
Yes, I read Mr. Cavalli's caveats and they kept me from trying 12AU7's for a while. 
But what the heck, I had to try them and I am glad that I did. 
Even the cheap Lowrey organ branded 12AU7 tubes sound better to me in the LP than any of the pricey NOS 6DJ8/6922 family tubes that I tried.


----------



## TK16 (Jun 7, 2019)

Cho Worsh said:


> Thank you so much TK16 for the idea of using the adapters and 12AU7/ECC82 tubes in the LP.
> Yes, I read Mr. Cavalli's caveats and they kept me from trying 12AU7's for a while.
> But what the heck, I had to try them and I am glad that I did.
> Even the cheap Lowrey organ branded 12AU7 tubes sound better to me in the LP than any of the pricey NOS 6DJ8/6922 family tubes that I tried.


I hear you, adapter tubes are my favorites. Very few 6922`s left only holy grails.
Lots of LP owners in the Lyr tube rolling thread. Great community. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1453


----------



## smodak

Cho Worsh said:


> Yep, love me some Siemens PCC189 tubes but the Telefunken PCC189 were too polite and a bit boring. The Siemens PCC189 are buttery smooth, clear and rich and they pleased me more than any of the 6922 variants I tried in my LP (including Telefunken E88CC or ECC88, Amperex whilte label USA 7308, NOS Mullards, Brimars, Tungsram, et al). Maybe someday you will be bold enough to try  12AU7/ECC82 tubes with adapters which you may like much more in your LP than any tube from the 6DJ8/6922 family.


Thanks. How would you differentiate the sound from 6922 and 12AU7 - signature-wise?


----------



## Cho Worsh

smodak said:


> Thanks. How would you differentiate the sound from 6922 and 12AU7 - signature-wise?



Wow, I can only say the 12AU7 tubes are a lot more lifelike and fun to listen to for me. But I have always been a bigger fan of 12AU7 and 12AX7 and 6SN7 driver tubes than I have been of the 6922 tubes I've used. Maybe there are some holy grail 6922's that I would like better with the LP but I haven't heard them yet. Brent Jessee indicated that some of the NOS PCC189 tubes rival the very best 6922's ever made so maybe that 's why I like them so much. It's hard to say.


----------



## Wes S

Cho Worsh said:


> Wow, I can only say the 12AU7 tubes are a lot more lifelike and fun to listen to for me. But I have always been a bigger fan of 12AU7 and 12AX7 and 6SN7 driver tubes than I have been of the 6922 tubes I've used. Maybe there are some holy grail 6922's that I would like better with the LP but I haven't heard them yet. Brent Jessee indicated that some of the NOS PCC189 tubes rival the very best 6922's ever made so maybe that 's why I like them so much. It's hard to say.



Just wondering, what 6922's you have tried?


----------



## Cho Worsh (Jun 14, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Just wondering, what 6922's you have tried?



Since buying the LP last November, I can recall using: Telefunken E88CC, Telefunken ECC88, Amperex whilte label USA 7308, Amperex green tip medical grade 6922, Mullard CV2493 , Brimar gold pin 6922, Tungsram 6922.


----------



## Wes S

Cho Worsh said:


> Since buying the LP last November, I can recall using: Telefunken E88CC, Telefunken ECC88, Amperex whilte label USA 7308, Amperex green tip medical grade 6922, Mullard CV2493 , Brimar gold tip 6922, Tungsram 6922.


Cool.


----------



## sfc1985221

hello,

Would you pls let me know where you get the adaptors for WE396A?  Can you pls share with me?  Thanks!



UsoppNoKami said:


> I haven't heard the Ether 2 personally, only have the Massdrop Ether Cx.  Depending on your music, preference in sound sig & what the E2 cans actually sound like, based on what I have read my guess is that Ether 2 will probably like similar tubes to the HE1000SE on the LP.
> 
> I have rolled the following in the LP:
> E188CC Philips SQ by Mullard
> ...


----------



## nwavesailor (Jun 16, 2019)

sfc1985221 said:


> hello,
> 
> Would you pls let me know where you get the adaptors for WE396A?  Can you pls share with me?  Thanks!



Here are the US made adapters:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GARAGE1217...639705?hash=item3d66f99cd9:g:9MEAAOSw~SlbDGM0
These worked fine for me with 2 pairs of WE 2C51 but I think perhaps I was lucky and got quiet tubes.

I'm pretty sure this is the maker of the adapters that UsoppNoKani used to allow the WE tubes to used in the LP and to do so quietly. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Gold-p...111735?hash=item2c9e670177:g:~IoAAOSw~OVWwGvh


----------



## sfc1985221

Thank you for your sharing,guy



nwavesailor said:


> Here are the US made adapters:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GARAGE1217...639705?hash=item3d66f99cd9:g:9MEAAOSw~SlbDGM0
> These worked fine for me with 2 pairs of WE 2C51 but I think perhaps I was lucky and got quiet tubes.
> 
> ...


----------



## sahmen

I just bought a couple of these adapters from Tube mongers to use with my LP :







This is what they say on the page:

*"12Axx to ECC88 adapter will let you use common tubes like 12AX7/ECC83, 12U7/ECC82 and 12AT7/ECC81 and other tubes with same pinouts as 12AX7 in ECC88/6DJ8 amps.

For example you can use this adapter to Plug in 12AX7/ECC83, 12U7/ECC82 and 12AT7/ECC81 in ECC88 based Schiit Lyr 2, Vali 2 or Mjolnir 2 amps or any other amp that uses ECC88/6DJ8 tubes."

I am aware of the warnings of Dr. Cavalli regarding the risks that might be involved in using such adapters to "play" non-6922 type tubes on the Liquid Platinum. However, I would like to experiment with other types of tubes (the 12AXX types) while playing it as safe as I possibly can.  With that said, I would like to know some examples of the best sounding 12AXX tubes known to posters on this forum that have been safely used with the LP, so that I can place some of them on my own shopping list.

I already have several tubes of the E88CC/E188CC/6922 variety from Telefunken, Brimar, Genalex etc. etc. so I am trying to be cautiously adventurous by branching out a little. Your assistance would be appreciated.

Regarding the quality of the adapters pictured above, all I can say is that I have tried these socket savers from the same source (Tube Mongers), and I have found them to be rock-solid and excellent all around, reducing the pain of diddling around with proper tube insertion and seating to zero:







*


----------



## TK16

sahmen said:


> I just bought a couple of these adapters from Tube mongers to use with my LP :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a top 15 tube list in my profile. Most are LP compatible except for all ECC81 variants including 6201 and GEC A2900. The gain is way too high on the LP to use those tubes. They do work great in Schiit gear.


----------



## jb77 (Jun 18, 2019)

sahmen said:


> I just bought a couple of these adapters from Tube mongers to use with my LP :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have four of these adapters and four of their socket savers, without a doubt the best built socket savers and adapters I have tried, plus with their vibration resistant bases they will “help” with microphonic tubes. I did an announcement post on the Schiit Lyr tube rollers thread when they became available on Friday. I have both the LP and the Schiit MJ2 I do adapter tube rolling on both.


Here is the link for the Tubemonger adapters:https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm


----------



## nwavesailor

jb77 said:


> I have four of these adapters and four of their socket savers, without a doubt the best built socket savers and adapters available plus with their vibration resistant bases they will “help” with microphonic tubes. I did an announcement post of the Schiit Lyr tube rollers thread when they became available on Friday. I have both the LP and the Schiit MJ2 I do adapter tube rolling on both.



I agree with JB77!

I have a pair of the new Tube Monger 6922 to 12A** adapters as well as the TM socket savers. I used them for 5 pairs of 12AU7's in the Liquid Platinum today. The adapters are well made and are rock solid w/o (at least for me) any microphonics. I can't say that these would make all microphonic tube quiet, but my 5 pairs (10 tubes) were all dead quiet!  I have a few 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 that sound very nice in the LP, but the 12AU7's sound fantastic!


----------



## jb77

sahmen said:


> *I am aware of the warnings of Dr. Cavalli regarding the risks that might be involved in using such adapters to "play" non-6922 type tubes on the Liquid Platinum. However, I would like to experiment with other types of tubes (the 12AXX types) while playing it as safe as I possibly can.  With that said, I would like to know some examples of the best sounding 12AXX tubes known to posters on this forum that have been safely used with the LP, so that I can place some of them on my own shopping list.*



@sahmen 

Here is a partial list of tubes that I use in my LP (w/o issue for me)

12AU7 variants 


Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate square getter UK B- factory code 
Mullard Blackburn goal post getter ECC82 
Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958
Valvo 12AU7 ECC82 Germany, Hamburg Made Tubes (GfO D9E), SlantedGetters 
Telefunken ECC82 Smooth Plates 
Siemens ECC82 Silver Chrome Plates 12AU7 [LP]
Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)
Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 (2 singles)
Amperex PQ 7316 ECC186 12AU7 D Getter matching 461 codes 
Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England 
Tesla (NOT JJ) 1975-82 Military Long PL. ECC802S prem. 12AU7 
RCA 12AU7 Black Plate Square getter 1957
RCA 12AU7A Clear Tops Conn label 
CBS Hytron JHY 5814A/12au7 Black Plate, Bent rectangular Getter a8 
Sylvania JHS 5814WA/12AU7 Military Triple Mica Black plates code 5639B 312J 
Baldwin Raytheon 12AU7 long shiny black plates (6 pairs) 
Marconi MWT B329 ECC82 BRITISH MADE 

All of the above are 12AU7 / variants that the Tubemonger adapters will work with in you LP

It depends on what type of sound signature you like but the Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate square getter UK B- factory code are phenomenal tubes however can be expensive. To help find the sound signature you like I would recommend trying:

1. Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England
From Tubemonger as the are really good tubes for a reasonable price at $80 for a pair ($40 each tube)
https://www.tubemonger.com/MINT_NOS_BRIMAR_ECC82_12AU7_1970s_HALO_DISC_GT_p/1236.htm

And for a different sound signature try these

2. Tesla (NOT JJ) 1975-82 Military Long PL. ECC802S prem. 12AU7
https://www.tubemonger.com/Tesla_NOT_JJ_MINT_NOS_1975_82_ECC802S_Tall_PLCZ_p/1012.htm

Both of these tube are really good! As I have both and really like both for different reasons!

Hope this helps!


----------



## sahmen

jb77 said:


> @sahmen
> 
> Here is a partial list of tubes that I use in my LP (w/o issue for me)
> 
> ...



@jb77 :  The list and suggestions are very helpful indeed. Thanks.  As for my preferred sound signature : I listen to a lot of Jazz : all types, Classical, modern, avant-garde, even some fusion and blues. I also like some Classical, Acoustic music, some types of world music and other genres  (but I'm not so much into techno, EDM, Trance, and  genres that are close to those categories)... Accordingly, I like to hear each instrument, and its player, separately, preferably on a wide soundstage, with lots of "air," extension at both ends of the spectrum, and depth --the more 3d-like the better... Things work best if the retrieval of details (both macro and micro-details--or plankton) is great without sounding harsh, analytical, or fatiguing.  Of course bass, which extends deep while retaining texture and punch is also welcome... 

i do not expect a tube to do all of that by itself... I know my DAC and the LP  also have a part to play in defining that desired sound signature, but I think those I have already do quite well.  However, I never rule out the possibility that they can do even more with a little help from the right tubes...-- They already work quite well with some of tubes I already have, but I am hoping these 12AXX types will bring something new (and hopefully, even more exciting) to the table. I'm always hunting for better sound, but I am thinking that is what most enthusiasts always want, regardless of what they already have... I see that endless search both as the blessing and the downside of this hobby (although "downside" is probably too strong a word?)


----------



## jb77 (Jun 19, 2019)

sahmen said:


> @jb77 :  The list and suggestions are very helpful indeed. Thanks.  As for my preferred sound signature : I listen to a lot of Jazz : all types, Classical, modern, avant-garde, even some fusion and blues. I also like some Classical, Acoustic music, some types of world music and other genres  (but I'm not so much into techno, EDM, Trance, and  genres that are close to those categories)... Accordingly, I like to hear each instrument, and its player, separately, preferably on a wide soundstage, with lots of "air," extension at both ends of the spectrum, and depth --the more 3d-like the better... Things work best if the retrieval of details (both macro and micro-details--or plankton) is great without sounding harsh, analytical, or fatiguing.  Of course bass, which extends deep while retaining texture and punch is also welcome...
> 
> i do not expect a tube to do all of that by itself... I know my DAC and the LP  also have a part to play in defining that desired sound signature, but I think those I have already do quite well.  However, I never rule out the possibility that they can do even more with a little help from the right tubes...-- They already work quite well with some of tubes I already have, but I am hoping these 12AXX types will bring something new (and hopefully, even more exciting) to the table. I'm always hunting for better sound, but I am thinking that is what most enthusiasts always want, regardless of what they already have... I see that endless search both as the blessing and the downside of this hobby (although "downside" is probably too strong a word?)



No problem glad to hear they were helpful.

If you can I would actually still recommend both of the tubes from Tubemonger in my previous post as both pair will be $170 plus shipping which is about the price of, or a lot less expensive then other tubes in my list.
The first option I listed:

Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England $80 for the pair ($40 each)
https://www.tubemonger.com/MINT_NOS_BRIMAR_ECC82_12AU7_1970s_HALO_DISC_GT_p/1236.htm
The Brimar’s are going to give you a little more warmth in their sound

Tesla (NOT JJ) 1975-82 Military Long PL. ECC802S prem. 12AU7 $90 for the pair ($45 each)
https://www.tubemonger.com/Tesla_NOT_JJ_MINT_NOS_1975_82_ECC802S_Tall_PLCZ_p/1012.htm
The Tesla’s are going to give you more top end sparkle w/o being harsh (well for me they are not harsh)

For me both have a relatively good soundstage and imaging.

The most 3D tube I have heard is the
Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)
You will find other 7316 tubes, however the ones you would want to look for are specifically the 7316 Amperex long plate D getters, these can be hard to find and can be expensive.

The CBS Hytron JHY 5814A/12au7 Black Plate, Bent rectangular Getter a8
Is the best tube for bass I have and a worthwhile purchase as it is also a “fun sounding” tube

The Telefunken ECC82 Smooth Plates are also a worthwhile purchase.

IMHO I believe any of the above mentioned 12AU7 tubes will give you “better” sound than most any of the 6922/ECC88 tubes with a few exceptions such as the:
1950s LORENZ STUTTGART - PCC88 Grey shield, 2 mica
or
1950s SYLVANIA - D getter 6922

Hope this helps


----------



## Wes S

jb77 said:


> @sahmen
> 
> Here is a partial list of tubes that I use in my LP (w/o issue for me)
> 
> ...


Damn!  You have some nice ECC82's.  Bet they would sound killer in my BHC!


----------



## jb77 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Damn!  You have some nice ECC82's.  Bet they would sound killer in my BHC!



Thank you!
I have done a lot of tube hunting in a relatively short time. For my MJ2 I have also branched out into the 12AT7 and 396A/6N3P/2C51 Tubes, this really is a fun hobby but man you really can spend some $$$.

For your LP have you tried:
1950s SYLVANIA - D getter 6922?  these really are great 6922 tubes!
Not sure if you would try these as they are PCC88 however:
1950s LORENZ STUTTGART - PCC88 Grey shield, 2 mica, are phenomenal tubes in the LP

Also this is off topic but how do you like your ZMF Aeolus?


----------



## mat.1

Anyone can recommend me which 6922 tube from upscale audio that work best with liquid Platinum  around usd 200-300 budget for match pair ?


----------



## Wes S

mat.1 said:


> Anyone can recommend me which 6922 tube from upscale audio that work best with liquid Platinum  around usd 200-300 budget for match pair ?


Amperex 7308, if only going with Upscale Audio.


----------



## mat.1

Wes S said:


> Amperex 7308, if only going with Upscale Audio.


is this the one https://www.upscaleaudio.com/products/amperex-7308-vintage-gold-pin ?
Is the same as 6922 so there is no adapter needed ?

thanks.


----------



## Wes S

mat.1 said:


> is this the one https://www.upscaleaudio.com/products/amperex-7308-vintage-gold-pin ?
> Is the same as 6922 so there is no adapter needed ?
> 
> thanks.


Yes.  That is it, and no adapter needed.  7308, is military version of 6922, with tighter tolerances, and therefore better sound.


----------



## TK16 (Jun 28, 2019)

jb77 said:


> Thank you!
> I have done a lot of tube hunting in a relatively short time. For my MJ2 I have also branched out into the 12AT7 and 396A/6N3P/2C51 Tubes, this really is a fun hobby but man you really can spend some $$$.
> 
> For your LP have you tried:
> ...


I'm going to want that Stuttgart pair back as I only have 2 pairs.
Valvo PCC88 Hamburg PW 57 is a glorious tube also. Running that in my LP.


----------



## smodak

I got these ebay adapters https://www.ebay.com/itm/232415799770 but they dot not fit the liquid platinum - diameter of the adapter two large for the holes of LP.What 12AU7 adapters are you guys using?


----------



## jb77

smodak said:


> I got these ebay adapters https://www.ebay.com/itm/232415799770 but they dot not fit the liquid platinum - diameter of the adapter two large for the holes of LP.What 12AU7 adapters are you guys using?



I highly recommend purchasing these you’ll need two of them https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm

They are socket savers not adapters, however you would want to use these then put the adapters in these, because if you just put adapters into the LP, when you would want to try and remove the adapters it would be extremely difficult, unless you have socket savers. The Tubemonger brand has the best socket savers I have ever used also with their vibration resistant basses on the socket savers it will help any microphonic tubes you might have. 

Tubemonger also makes adapters, that have the same build quality of their socket savers. They are currently out of stock of the adapters, though they will have more in very soon! 
https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm

Hope this helps, also I posted a couple of pictures of my LP with just the socket savers in (so you would be able to see what it looks like) and with the adapters plugged into the socket savers, so you can see what that looks like as well.


----------



## smodak

jb77 said:


> I highly recommend purchasing these you’ll need two of them https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
> 
> They are socket savers not adapters, however you would want to use these then put the adapters in these, because if you just put adapters into the LP, when you would want to try and remove the adapters it would be extremely difficult, unless you have socket savers. The Tubemonger brand has the best socket savers I have ever used also with their vibration resistant basses on the socket savers it will help any microphonic tubes you might have.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is very helpful. Can you remove the socket savers if you need to?


----------



## TK16

smodak said:


> Thanks. This is very helpful. Can you remove the socket savers if you need to?


People have had an awfully hard time removing them.


----------



## jb77

smodak said:


> Thanks. This is very helpful. Can you remove the socket savers if you need to?



As TK mentioned it would be very difficult to remove them, however for myself I have no plans on removing mine as they make tube rolling much easier, being they are socket savers they simply pass through the signal from the LP. so if you were to use 6922 variants you would simply insert the tubes into the socket savers. 

Hope this helps, also here is a picture (below) of the LP with 6922 variants as they simply insert into the socket savers.


----------



## smodak

jb77 said:


> As TK mentioned it would be very difficult to remove them, however for myself I have no plans on removing mine as they make tube rolling much easier, being they are socket savers they simply pass through the signal from the LP. so if you were to use 6922 variants you would simply insert the tubes into the socket savers.
> 
> Hope this helps, also here is a picture (below) of the LP with 6922 variants as they simply insert into the socket savers.


Thanks


----------



## sahmen

This is a free and unsolicited endorsement:  those tubemonger adapters and socket-savers are not simply rock-solid and stable performers : they just totally rock, period!








Agreed, totally! You go guurrrl!


----------



## jb77

For anyone who missed out on the first batch,
*Tubemonger * 12**7 to ECC88 adapters are back in stock!

Link:https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm

This is a review I posted on Tubemonger’s website regarding their new adapters:

_“These are by far the best adapters I have used period and I have used several different types. The build quality on these adapters is phenomenal, having the same overall build, including the vibration resistant base as their socket savers. The vibration resistant base has helped reduce issues, for myself and others I know with microphonic tubes. These adapters have the potential to help reduce noise in microphonic tubes. Overall these are my go to 12**7 adapters, as they have replaced all of my other 12**7 to ECC88 adapters. The build quality is phenomenal and on par with their socket savers! These are highly recommended!”_


----------



## TsKen

jb77 said:


> No problem glad to hear they were helpful.
> 
> If you can I would actually still recommend both of the tubes from Tubemonger in my previous post as both pair will be $170 plus shipping which is about the price of, or a lot less expensive then other tubes in my list.
> The first option I listed:
> ...



Sorry I am a complete noob when it comes to tube rolling.. I just got my LP and ended up getting the Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda tubes. I plugged it into my LP but it's not lighting up at all. The Led lights are stuck as red as well.

Do I need some kind of adapter for this?


----------



## TK16

TsKen said:


> Sorry I am a complete noob when it comes to tube rolling.. I just got my LP and ended up getting the Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda tubes. I plugged it into my LP but it's not lighting up at all. The Led lights are stuck as red as well.
> 
> Do I need some kind of adapter for this?


Turn the amp off, the ECC82 requires an adapter!


----------



## TsKen

Can anyone recommend some kind of socket adapter for these? They are suppper hard to remove from the LP.


----------



## TsKen

TK16 said:


> Turn the amp off, the ECC82 requires an adapter!



oh god i totally screwed up then

Where can I get an adapter?


----------



## TK16

@jb77 posted that before. You need 2 socket savers to go in first and 2 12A*7 to ECC88 adapters. Both from tubemonger.


----------



## nwavesailor

TsKen said:


> oh god i totally screwed up then
> 
> Where can I get an adapter?



Just up this page is post # 512 regarding the Tube Monger 6922 to 12AU7 adapters. Also post # 506 on the previous page regarding Tube Monger socket savers. Get a pair of each and you will be set for easy tube rolling as well as allowing the use of 12AU7 in your LP.


----------



## TsKen

You guys are amazing... @*nwavesailor *Thank you so much. I was going through JB77's posts but he posts a ton lol


----------



## Deyan

smodak said:


> I got these ebay adapters https://www.ebay.com/itm/232415799770 but they dot not fit the liquid platinum - diameter of the adapter two large for the holes of LP.What 12AU7 adapters are you guys using?



Hello sir. I can make custom adapters. I have sample pictures if interested. And loads of my adapters are already on the forum.
Best regards
Deyan


----------



## jb77 (Jul 25, 2019)

TsKen said:


> Sorry I am a complete noob when it comes to tube rolling.. I just got my LP and ended up getting the Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda tubes. I plugged it into my LP but it's not lighting up at all. The Led lights are stuck as red as well.
> 
> Do I need some kind of adapter for this?



Hi @TsKen

As @TK16 and @nwavesailor mentioned, purchase the socket savers and adapters from Tubemonger, you’ll need two of each. I’ll post the links for each below.

Tubemonger socket savers:
https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
Looks like they are currently out of stock but should have more in soon, you’ll need 2

Tubemonger 12**7 to ECC88 adapters:
https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm
You’ll need 2

The Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England tubes you purchased are amazing tubes and I believe you will be happy with them!

When you get the socket savers and adapters, install the socket savers first then the adapters, as this will let you go back and forth between ECC88/6922 tubes and ECC82/12AU7 tubes, also once you install the socket savers, adapters, and tubes I recommend you let the tubes burn-in for atleast 2 days (most of us who burn-in tubes, burn them in for 100hrs.) this is simple to do as once tubes are installed just turn on the LP and leave it on for the allotted time frame.

Hope this helps!


Below is a picture of the LP with the Tubemonger socket savers inserted



Below is the LP with both the socket savers and adapters installed with a pair of ECC82/12AU7 tubes




Below is the Tubemonger socket savers and a pair of ECC88/6922 tubes. Basically the socket savers do two main things,
First they make tube rolling much easier and second the protect you gear, the third added benefit is with Tubemonger’s vibration resistant bases they can help reduce noise in microphonic tubes.


----------



## jb77

TsKen said:


> Sorry I am a complete noob when it comes to tube rolling.. I just got my LP and ended up getting the Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda tubes. I plugged it into my LP but it's not lighting up at all. The Led lights are stuck as red as well.
> 
> Do I need some kind of adapter for this?



I believe you will be ok for both your tubes and your LP as the LP has a “safe” mode. When something is wrong the led light will stay red and keep the LP in “safe” mode.

See above post for adapters, socket savers, etc.


----------



## jb77

TsKen said:


> Can anyone recommend some kind of socket adapter for these? They are suppper hard to remove from the LP.



Hi @TsKen 

Just wanted to let you know that Tubemonger has the socket savers back in stock
https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm

See the above post for what you will need.

Hope this helps


----------



## Wes S

Deyan said:


> Hello sir. I can make custom adapters. I have sample pictures if interested. And loads of my adapters are already on the forum.
> Best regards
> Deyan


Hi Deyan, 
I have been following you over on the Glenn OTL thread, and have read all the glowing reviews of your adapters.  I will be in touch soon, as I will be looking for a 6sn7 to 12au7 adapter.

To all,
I dont own any of Deyan's adapters yet, but some people that I really trust in the hobby love them.


----------



## Deyan

Wes S said:


> Hi Deyan,
> I have been following you over on the Glenn OTL thread, and have read all the glowing reviews of your adapters.  I will be in touch soon, as I will be looking for a 6sn7 to 12au7 adapter.
> 
> To all,
> I dont own any of Deyan's adapters yet, but some people that I really trust in the hobby love them.



I'm always available. And thanks for giving me a head start ( it's getting really busy )

This is the general idea for such an adapter.


----------



## TsKen

jb77 said:


> Hi @TsKen
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Tubemonger has the socket savers back in stock
> https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
> ...



Thank you so much for the help! I've placed an order and they will be arriving next week. I'll post my impressions then.

Pretty excited to try something new besides the stock tubes. I wonder how much difference it will make.

Ken


----------



## TK16

TsKen said:


> Thank you so much for the help! I've placed an order and they will be arriving next week. I'll post my impressions then.
> 
> Pretty excited to try something new besides the stock tubes. I wonder how much difference it will make.
> 
> Ken


I found my personal "holy grail" tubes to make all the difference in the world. And the "wrong" tubes to have the exact opposite effect.


----------



## TsKen

TK16 said:


> I found my personal "holy grail" tubes to make all the difference in the world. And the "wrong" tubes to have the exact opposite effect.



I really enjoy the stock tubes already so worst case i'll either try more tubes or just stick with the stock ones. Either way the Liquid Platinum is one hell of an amp and is a huge upgrade coming from a Lyr 3. Love it!


----------



## jb77

TsKen said:


> Thank you so much for the help! I've placed an order and they will be arriving next week. I'll post my impressions then.
> 
> Pretty excited to try something new besides the stock tubes. I wonder how much difference it will make.
> 
> Ken





TsKen said:


> I really enjoy the stock tubes already so worst case i'll either try more tubes or just stick with the stock ones. Either way the Liquid Platinum is one hell of an amp and is a huge upgrade coming from a Lyr 3. Love it!



Glad I could help! 

For me the Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England are a Big step-up from the stock Tubes. However this does very person to person as we each have are “own” hearing and “sound signature” we like. Plus different gear being used in the chain from source, Dac, amp, headphones etc. though I do believe you will enjoy the Brimars, also if you do decide to start tube rolling, ask for recommendations here. As we can give advice and point you in the right direction of tubes to try. 

You are correct the LP is an awesome amp.


----------



## sfc1985221

Deyan said:


> I'm always available. And thanks for giving me a head start ( it's getting really busy )
> 
> This is the general idea for such an adapter.



Hello,

Would you pls let me know I can get such adapter?  Thanks!


----------



## Deyan

sfc1985221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you pls let me know I can get such adapter?  Thanks!



Hello sir. Yes you can just PM me for details.
Best regards
Deyan


----------



## sfc1985221

Deyan said:


> Hello sir. Yes you can just PM me for details.
> Best regards
> Deyan



Hello,

Pls PM me your email...I will contact you later, thanks!


----------



## sfc1985221

jb77 said:


> Hi @TsKen
> 
> As @TK16 and @nwavesailor mentioned, purchase the socket savers and adapters from Tubemonger, you’ll need two of each. I’ll post the links for each below.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Would you pls let me know how long is the diameter of Tubemonger socket savers?  is it 23.5 mm?  Thanks!


----------



## jb77 (Jul 29, 2019)

sfc1985221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you pls let me know how long is the diameter of Tubemonger socket savers?  is it 23.5 mm?  Thanks!



Hello @sfc1985221

Yes 23.5mm is the diameter of Tubemonger’s socket savers.

Hope this helps.

Edit: I measured to double check and it is 23.5mm


----------



## TK16

This link is to 1 of the higher quality Chinese savers, they WILL NOT fit in the LP though. Stay clear.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Gold-9...84-6BQ5-plated-tube-socket-saver/283165860505


----------



## sfc1985221

jb77 said:


> Hello @sfc1985221
> 
> Yes 23.5mm is the diameter of Tubemonger’s socket savers.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, guy~


----------



## sfc1985221

TK16 said:


> This link is to 1 of the higher quality Chinese savers, they WILL NOT fit in the LP though. Stay clear.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Gold-9...84-6BQ5-plated-tube-socket-saver/283165860505



Hello,

Message noted.

But I am looking for 2C51 to E88CC adapter for my LP now...


----------



## nwavesailor

sfc1985221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Message noted.
> 
> But I am looking for 2C51 to E88CC adapter for my LP now...



I bought mine adapters from Garage 1217 and my 5, WE 2C51 are ALL stone quiet. Some others didn't do as well with their WE tubes and and the Garage 1217 adapters and bought from China!


----------



## sfc1985221

nwavesailor said:


> I bought mine adapters from Garage 1217 and my 5, WE 2C51 are ALL stone quiet. Some others didn't do as well with their WE tubes and and the Garage 1217 adapters and bought from China!



Actually I have place order with Deyan who is coming from Bulgaria...Hope his adapter will not be disappointed...


----------



## Deyan

sfc1985221 said:


> Actually I have place order with Deyan who is coming from Bulgaria...Hope his adapter will not be disappointed...



And I have them built I'll upload pictures once I get home.


----------



## Deyan

There they are


----------



## JohnIgel

I've been doing some tube rolling and experimenting with ECC82 (12AUX) tubes using the Tubemonger adapters.  I've had the Liquid Platinum since January and I'm fully enjoying its sonic delights, but E88CC (6922) tubes tend to get expensive so I followed jb77's advice have tried a few ECC82 tubes.
I enjoy a very musical sound with good timbre and good bass reproduction. 

Here is the list of tubes I've tried in order of preference:

1.      Brimar ECC82 MINT NOS 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England
2.      Amperex Philips ECC82 - MINT NOS 1957-58 Long Plate D-Foil Getter - Heerlen Holland
3.      Brimar E88CC (Made in England)
4.      TUNGSRAM 6922/E88CC
5.      Genalex Gold Lion E88CC/6922
6.      Electro-Harmonix 6922

I have some Tung-Sol 12AU7W/6189 tubes on order too. 

Happy rolling!


"Live music is better, bumper stickers should be issued"


----------



## TK16

JohnIgel said:


> I've been doing some tube rolling and experimenting with ECC82 (12AUX) tubes using the Tubemonger adapters.  I've had the Liquid Platinum since January and I'm fully enjoying its sonic delights, but E88CC (6922) tubes tend to get expensive so I followed jb77's advice have tried a few ECC82 tubes.
> I enjoy a very musical sound with good timbre and good bass reproduction.
> 
> Here is the list of tubes I've tried in order of preference:
> ...


I found the ECC82/12AU7 tubes to be my favorite variant. There are 6922 variants that can be in The same ball park, but those tubes are from the 50's and more expensive.


----------



## JohnIgel

TK16 said:


> I found the ECC82/12AU7 tubes to be my favorite variant. There are 6922 variants that can be in The same ball park, but those tubes are from the 50's and more expensive.



Agreed, I am pleasantly shocked by how good the Amperex tubes sound for $15/each (Tubemonger says they tested bad, but they sure sound good!).


----------



## jb77

JohnIgel said:


> I've been doing some tube rolling and experimenting with ECC82 (12AUX) tubes using the Tubemonger adapters.  I've had the Liquid Platinum since January and I'm fully enjoying its sonic delights, but E88CC (6922) tubes tend to get expensive so I followed jb77's advice have tried a few ECC82 tubes.
> I enjoy a very musical sound with good timbre and good bass reproduction.
> 
> Here is the list of tubes I've tried in order of preference:
> ...




Glad to hear you are enjoying the ECC82/12AU7 variants, there are some fantastic tubes in the ECC82/12AU7 family and normally can be found for a more reasonable price compared to ECC88/6922 tubes. 

The Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England, are some of my favorite tubes in the Liquid Platinum. 
The Amperex Philips ECC82 long plate foil D-getters are also very good tubes.

Happy Listening!


----------



## jb77 (Aug 27, 2019)

For anyone who might be interested, *Tubemonger* is having a Labor day Day 10% off sale, it started today and ends on Sept 4th.

The discount is applied at checkout as it is not currently listed on the main page while browsing.

Here is a link for their site:

https://www.tubemonger.com/default.asp

Edit: it is now showing the discount


----------



## knivek

Does anyone know of a Canadian seller/shipper that would supply tubes for the LP?  Looking for a warm/wide soundstage to pair with Aeon Flow Closed.


----------



## Wes S

knivek said:


> Does anyone know of a Canadian seller/shipper that would supply tubes for the LP?  Looking for a warm/wide soundstage to pair with Aeon Flow Closed.


Here is a seller I have bought from in the past, with good results, and these are the tubes I am currently using and also fit your description.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Pair-of-...rentrq:def41add16c0a9e47658bac9ffe087da|iid:1


----------



## knivek

Wes S said:


> Here is a seller I have bought from in the past, with good results, and these are the tubes I am currently using and also fit your description.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Pair-of-Philips-ECC88-6DJ8-Tubes-D-getter-Earliest-Year-Warm-Sound/371235922104?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=3dba5d71c12a433e9476851a5aed33e1&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=383127647976&itm=371235922104&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:32e2d717-ca97-11e9-bb9f-74dbd18045a0|parentrq:def41add16c0a9e47658bac9ffe087da|iid:1



Do those require any sort of adapter?  I want to keep things as stock as possible save for the tubes.


----------



## Wes S

knivek said:


> Do those require any sort of adapter?  I want to keep things as stock as possible save for the tubes.


No adapter needed, with the tubes I linked.


----------



## jb77

knivek said:


> Do those require any sort of adapter?  I want to keep things as stock as possible save for the tubes.



As the LP is rated for 6922 tubes, you can use all of these 6922 variants with No adapters needed:
6DJ8, 6922, 7308, ECC88, E88CC, E188CC, CV2492

My recommendation if you start to tube roll (more than one pair) I would highly recommend these socket savers from Tubemonger 
https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
As the sockets in the LP have a ‘death grip’ and I really thought I was going to break my LP when I was removing the stock tubes, ever since then I have been using the Tubemonger socket savers and have been very happy with them. 

I also have the pair of tubes that @Wes S recommenced and they are great tubes! No adapters needed for these as well.


----------



## Rattle

Best versions of brimar and best place to buy them ?


----------



## knivek

Wes S said:


> No adapter needed, with the tubes I linked.



Wow those are pricy..  Must haves though I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## TK16

I really need to stop recommending tubes, all the stock is drying up on everything I recommend. 
I wholeheartedly recommend buying GE variants from now on as the quote possibly be better than anything I ever heard.




Or not.


----------



## TK16

knivek said:


> Wow those are pricy..  Must haves though I guess I will have to wait.


Can it be a USA seller that ships to Canada? Can probably get a pair cheaper that way.


----------



## jb77

Rattle said:


> Best versions of brimar and best place to buy them ?



Depending on what tube variants you are looking for,

If you are looking for 6922 variants of Brimars then that would be:
1. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
2. Brimar E88CC Gold Pin UK Valve Tubes

Would probably have to find them on eBay.

If you are looking for other variants of Brimars such as 12AU7 or 12AT7 let me know and I’ll give you recommendations on those.


----------



## knivek

TK16 said:


> Can it be a USA seller that ships to Canada? Can probably get a pair cheaper that way.



I mean it probably would be fine if someone was willing to ship to Canada.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 29, 2019)

TK16 said:


> I really need to stop recommending tubes, all the stock is drying up on everything I recommend.
> I wholeheartedly recommend buying GE variants from now on as the quote possibly be better than anything I ever heard.
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote for G.E. tubes.  It really seems, as if the secret is out.


----------



## TK16

knivek said:


> I mean it probably would be fine if someone was willing to ship to Canada.


Excellent seller, an offer of $99 usd would probably be accepted. Ships world wide.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-Amperex-6DJ8-ECC88-D-Getter-Holland/113831024254


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Excellent seller, an offer of $99 usd would probably be accepted. Ships world wide.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-Amperex-6DJ8-ECC88-D-Getter-Holland/113831024254


Those are the one's I would buy.


----------



## Rattle

jb77 said:


> Depending on what tube variants you are looking for,
> 
> If you are looking for 6922 variants of Brimars then that would be:
> 1. Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC
> ...



Of course for the LP  was looking for specific stores/sellers dates and codes if needed.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> Excellent seller, an offer of $99 usd would probably be accepted. Ships world wide.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-Amperex-6DJ8-ECC88-D-Getter-Holland/113831024254


Great seller - bought from them and was very happy with the tubes and customer service!


----------



## skyline315

Anyone have experience with ebay seller, wwxfs2009123?

They are based in China, but have some of the 6dj8s I'm hunting for at a good price.


----------



## Wes S

Zachik said:


> Great seller - bought from them and was very happy with the tubes and customer service!


Me too!  Great customer service and tubes, from that seller.


----------



## TK16

I have had better luck with USA sellers mostly except for a couple sellers. Most of my returns have been awful testing ECC82 that exhibit noise with low Gm tubes. The LP is a good indicator of noise possibly due to high gain on the amplifier you do not have a tester.


----------



## bryceu (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey I got a few sets of tubes I'm trying to make sure are safe in my LP.

6bz7/6BQ7A Canada (Stock Mjolnir 2 tubes)
GE396A w/ adapter for ECC88
I read the heather current is a bit high on the 396A, but I can't find any info on the 6bz7.

What are the main factors to compare besides pin layout and heater current?


----------



## Mkoll

I just got the LP and like it very much. I'm looking for a pair of 6922 tubes that imparts a "classic tube sound" to the amp, with rolled off/subdued highs and warm sound, reasonably priced, and not difficult to find. 

I appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## TK16

Mkoll said:


> I just got the LP and like it very much. I'm looking for a pair of 6922 tubes that imparts a "classic tube sound" to the amp, with rolled off/subdued highs and warm sound, reasonably priced, and not difficult to find.
> 
> I appreciate any recommendations.


If your up to using 1 pair of socket savers and a pair of 5670/2C51 adapters late 40's to early 50's. WE 396A Western Electric fits the bill for warmth and not tuned towards the high end.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

TK16 said:


> If your up to using 1 pair of socket savers and a pair of 5670/2C51 adapters late 40's to early 50's. WE 396A Western Electric fits the bill for warmth and not tuned towards the high end.



+1 agree, I love them in the LP.  only caution i have is the WE396A aren't the easiest to find quiet for headphone amp use, i bought a few pairs....


----------



## Wes S (Jan 10, 2020)

Mkoll said:


> I just got the LP and like it very much. I'm looking for a pair of 6922 tubes that imparts a "classic tube sound" to the amp, with rolled off/subdued highs and warm sound, reasonably priced, and not difficult to find.
> 
> I appreciate any recommendations.


Mullard E88CC/CV2492 fits the bill, if you can find some.

Here is a link to a pair that sold, so you can know what to look for.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202864891477


----------



## ChaChaRealSmooth

Mkoll said:


> I'm looking for a pair of 6922 tubes that imparts a "classic tube sound" to the amp, with rolled off/subdued highs and warm sound,



Amperex Orange Globes (I think these may be slightly hard to find nowadays though).

You can also try some Tungsram 6DJ8. They're a little more subdued in the highs and have a more athletic character.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 12, 2020)

ChaChaRealSmooth said:


> Amperex Orange Globes (I think these may be slightly hard to find nowadays though).
> 
> You can also try some Tungsram 6DJ8. They're a little more subdued in the highs and have a more athletic character.


Out of curiosity, A frame or O getter, and 6dj8, 6922 or 7308, Amperex Orange globes?


----------



## MisterMoJo

So Telefunken E88CC will work?


----------



## PaganDL

MisterMoJo said:


> So Telefunken E88CC will work?




Hi @MisterMoJo,

E88CC is essentially the same as 6922, just different series number.

If unsure about this or any other tube, I suggest checking on the tubemusem.org

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Wes S

E88CC is the European version of the American 6922.  Same tube made in a different country.


----------



## MisterMoJo

I bought this amp and have some tubes I am thinking about trying if I don't like the original ones after break in period.  The only problem is I _think _that they are Amperex Orange Globes I bought for my original Lyr, but the writing is rubbed off mostly on them.  I can make out Amperex, and I am using them in my Lyr right now.  The writing is orange.   I appeal to the tube experts out there!  Any thoughts about putting these tubes in the LP?


----------



## PaganDL

MisterMoJo said:


> I bought this amp and have some tubes I am thinking about trying if I don't like the original ones after break in period.  The only problem is I _think _that they are Amperex Orange Globes I bought for my original Lyr, but the writing is rubbed off mostly on them.  I can make out Amperex, and I am using them in my Lyr right now.  The writing is orange.   I appeal to the tube experts out there!  Any thoughts about putting these tubes in the LP?




Hi @MisterMoJo,

I suggest checking at the radiomuseum.org, this is usually the best resource for checking tube equivalents &/or compatibility.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## MisterMoJo

PaganDL said:


> Hi @MisterMoJo,
> 
> I suggest checking at the radiomuseum.org, this is usually the best resource for checking tube equivalents &/or compatibility.
> 
> Hope you have a great day !


I saw that, but I am asking here.


----------



## MisterMoJo

Does anybody know the email address for tubemonger.com?  I need to contact them but the "contact us" link does nothing.  Thanks.


----------



## cobrabucket (Jan 24, 2020)

Just bought Sylvania 6922 D-Getters!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-53473-19255-0


----------



## cobrabucket

Are these any different than other Sylvania 6922? I'm certainly no tube expert. I bought these at the recommendation of a fellow head fier.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

jb77 said:


> @sahmen
> 
> Here is a partial list of tubes that I use in my LP (w/o issue for me)
> 
> ...



Hi I am newer to tube rolling, as in I have had a few tube amps in the past a couple hubrids and such as the alo pan am, little dot, Frontier, but I have never needed to or was open to trying out socket savers or adapters. I am going to be receiving the Liquid platinum in a couple days, and my headphone is the Hifiman Arya. I was wondering what is this warning about using the adapter with the 12axx variants with the 6922 socket? Also is there better tubes(at least in your experience) in that 12axx variant's ? for less money because I feel to get  a good tube pairing with the 6922 such as Mullards(which I always liked with my pan am) I need to spend 200$. Sorry if this is a lot of questions Like I said I am interest in getting adapter eventually. I am thinking for my first tubes with the LP to get something Amperex orange globe, siemens, sylvania JAN( green print), and have you tried SERVICE MASTER IEC 6DJ8 ECC88 GERMANY it says IEC Mullards on it's boxes.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

MisterMoJo said:


> I bought this amp and have some tubes I am thinking about trying if I don't like the original ones after break in period.  The only problem is I _think _that they are Amperex Orange Globes I bought for my original Lyr, but the writing is rubbed off mostly on them.  I can make out Amperex, and I am using them in my Lyr right now.  The writing is orange.   I appeal to the tube experts out there!  Any thoughts about putting these tubes in the LP?


From what I read and have seen and have talked about with a tube seller, if it is the so type ( which I believe shouldnt be a problem) and if you cannot find out if there Amperex 6922/ECC88 Orange Globes than perhaps invest in a socket saver and try them out in the LP. Amperex Orange Globes are suppose to be good tubes.


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> Hi I am newer to tube rolling, as in I have had a few tube amps in the past a couple hubrids and such as the alo pan am, little dot, Frontier, but I have never needed to or was open to trying out socket savers or adapters. I am going to be receiving the Liquid platinum in a couple days, and my headphone is the Hifiman Arya. I was wondering what is this warning about using the adapter with the 12axx variants with the 6922 socket? Also is there better tubes(at least in your experience) in that 12axx variant's ? for less money because I feel to get  a good tube pairing with the 6922 such as Mullards(which I always liked with my pan am) I need to spend 200$. Sorry if this is a lot of questions Like I said I am interest in getting adapter eventually. I am thinking for my first tubes with the LP to get something Amperex orange globe, siemens, sylvania JAN( green print), and have you tried SERVICE MASTER IEC 6DJ8 ECC88 GERMANY it says IEC Mullards on it's boxes.


I have been using adapter tubes for years. For the LP I have been using a combination of PCC88 tubes that are not officially supported, ECC88, 6922, CCa, E188CC. These 4 are supported. Unsupported I have used for years are Western Electric 396 with adapters as well as 6N3P Reflektor and Foton both 50's tubes. These are not officially supported but have a high price/performance ratio. These tubes have a bit higher noise complaints in my experience with these 3 tubes I just mentioned in the LP. My favorite variant is the 12AU7, ECC82/7316 family that is not supported in the LP and requires an adapter. All the adapter tubes require a use of a pair of socket savers and a pair of the appropriate adapters. I have a top 17? I think list of my all time favorites. For the LP you can scratch off any ECC81, 12AT7, 6CC41, 6201 and GEC A2900. They are not officially recommended or unofficially recommended tubes for the LP.


----------



## jb77

WhiskeyJacks said:


> Hi I am newer to tube rolling, as in I have had a few tube amps in the past a couple hubrids and such as the alo pan am, little dot, Frontier, but I have never needed to or was open to trying out socket savers or adapters. I am going to be receiving the Liquid platinum in a couple days, and my headphone is the Hifiman Arya. I was wondering what is this warning about using the adapter with the 12axx variants with the 6922 socket? Also is there better tubes(at least in your experience) in that 12axx variant's ? for less money because I feel to get  a good tube pairing with the 6922 such as Mullards(which I always liked with my pan am) I need to spend 200$. Sorry if this is a lot of questions Like I said I am interest in getting adapter eventually. I am thinking for my first tubes with the LP to get something Amperex orange globe, siemens, sylvania JAN( green print), and have you tried SERVICE MASTER IEC 6DJ8 ECC88 GERMANY it says IEC Mullards on it's boxes.




Hi @WhiskeyJacks,

Welcome to the tube rolling club!

The Arya are great headphones, I currently have the Ananda’s and really enjoy them.

For the “warning” of using adapter tubes. Anytime you use a tube that has different operating parameters from what the amp was designed for you run the risk of having the amp fail prematurely. This is not to say it’s a guarantee the amp will fail but a “slight” possibility. I have been running adapter tubes in my LP from the beginning with out issue and know of several other that do the same with out issue. 

For My recommendations I would pick up a pair of socket savers first from Tubemonger these specifically https://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_1960s_NOS_British_McMurdo_B9A_p/novib-mcmurdo.htm
Though it looks like he just sold through, he should have more back in soon. 

The reason for the socket savers especially for the Liquid Platinum, is the Liquid Platinum has an absolute “death grip” on the tubes, when I first received my Liquid Platinum (before I had Socket Savers) I installed the stock tubes listened and decided I wanted to tube roll. In the process of removing the stock tubes, I seriously thought I was going to break the Liquid Platinum. As the “death grip” is that strong, ever since then I use Socket Savers. 

Recommendations on tubes is actually a very easy one for me now. I would get a pair of these tubes once he gets more in (2-3 weeks) 
https://www.tubemonger.com/Mullard_CV3986_6021_1975_Mitcham_E88CC_SUB_NOS_p/ex-6021m.htm
I was the beta tester for these tubes and they are easily my favorite tube of all my tubes not just the ones I use in my Liquid Platinum. I also have the Schiit Mjolnir 2 hybrid tube amp. 

I’ll post my impressions of the tube here, in the mean time here is a link to my review 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/post-15490804

Hope this information helps!

Also so you have as a reference point I’ll post all of my tubes below

Tube list:

6922 variants 


Stock Electro Harmonix 6922 [LP]
Stock 6BZ7 tubes for MJ2 
Matsushita / National PCC88/7DJ8 [LP]
Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8 [LP]
Telefunken PCC88/7DJ8 [LP]
Amperex 7308 vintage gold pin (green label JAN’s) [LP]
Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC (2 pairs) [LP]
Brimar E88CC Gold Pin UK Valve Tubes  [LP]
Amperex Bugle-Boy 6DJ8/ECC88 D getter, date codes: Delta 8K, Delta 8L
1950’s SYLVANIA - D getter 6922 gold pins (VERY RARE PER AC) [LP]
1950s LORENZ STUTTGART - PCC88 Grey shield, 2 mica [LP]


12AU7 variants 


Mullard Blackburn ECC82 long plate square getter UK B- factory code 56/57 [LP]
Mullard Blackburn goal post getter ECC82 
Brimar CV491/12AU7/ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter England 1958 [LP] 
Valvo 12AU7 ECC82 Germany, Hamburg Made Tubes (GfO D9E), SlantedGetters (1 pair 1 single)[LP]
Telefunken ECC82 Smooth Plates [LP]
Siemens ECC82 Silver Chrome Plates 12AU7 [LP]
Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)[LP] 
Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 (2 singles)
Amperex PQ 7316 ECC186 12AU7 D Getter matching 461 codes [LP] 
Amperex Philips ECC82 long plate foil D Getter 57/58 Heerlen Holland (4 pairs) (low testing)
Brimar ECC82 1970s HALO-DISC Getter Short Plate Mazda LABEL - Thorn-AEI - England [LP]
Tesla (NOT JJ) 1975-82 Military Long PL. ECC802S prem. 12AU7 [LP]
RCA 12AU7 Black Plate Square getter 1957 [LP]
RCA 12AU7A Clear Tops Conn label [LP]
CBS Hytron JHY 5814A/12au7 Black Plate, Bent rectangular Getter a8 [LP]
Sylvania JHS 5814WA/12AU7 Military Triple Mica Black plates code 5639B 312J [LP] 
Baldwin Raytheon 12AU7 long shiny black plates (5 pairs) 
Marconi MWT B329 ECC82 BRITISH MADE 
BRIMAR CV4034 - 1970 Military Long Plate Prem. Grade Long Life Halo Getter STC Prod. ENGLAND
Amperex 12AU7 BugleBoy 
12AT7 variants 


Valvo Hamburg Pinched Waist 6201 double post O getter 1959 
Valvo Hamburg Pinched Waist 6201 double post O getter 1959 blue label
GEC CV6091/A2900, 1964, Black Plates, D Getter 3x mica 
GEC A2900 2x mica
Telefunken ECC801S 
Marconi B309 12AT7 ECC81 Black Plate Ring getter (2 pairs)
Brimar 6060/12AT7 Yellow T Tube Made in Britain E81CC 6201 (2 pairs)
Brimar CV4033 Military Black Plate Prem. Grade Long Life ECC81/CV4024/12AT7 Halo Getter STC Prod England 1960-62
Brimar 6060 CV4024 12AT7WA TRIPLE MICA
Mullard Blackburn ECC81 56/57 TK1 square getter 
Mullard Mitcham ECC81 1956 square getter 
Brimar ECC81 1954 square getter 
Heerlen E180CC/7062 1957 PW 
Siemens & Halske E81CC - 1960s 3-MICA 6201 Munich W. German Prem. ECC81 12AT7
Valvo 1967 E81CC 6201 12AT7WA Gold Pin ADZAM SQ SPECIAL QUALITY Label - Hamburg Germany

12AX7 variants 

     1. RFT ECC83/12AX7
     2.Tungsram ECC83 12AX7 - MINT NOS NIB RARE Sept 1962 Welded Plate Tubes - Hungary


Other variants 

*Telefunken 6211 [LP]  *(very close to specs of a 12AU7)*
*TESLA 6CC41 (6N2P ~ECC83) 1958 Silver Plate lk. Mazda/Cifte,D Getter* *(6922 pin layout, however specs close to that of a 12AX7)*


Sub-Mini variants 

    1. Mullard CV3986/6021[LP] ***(favorite tube)***

WE396A/6N3P/2C51 etc. variants

WE396A [LP]
Foton 6N3P 58/59’s [LP]
Foton 6N3P 59’s 
Reflektor 6N3P 50’s era (3 pairs)
LM Ericsson 2C51 steel pin square getter 
Marconi 5670 2C51 Tubes Red label Square/Rectangular Getters (2 pairs)
Marconi 5670 2C51 Tubes White label Square/Rectangular Getters (1 pair 1 single) 

[LP] tubes that will work in the LP


----------



## jb77 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I know I haven’t posted here in quite a while but wanted to share with all of you my experience below.

I have been very fortunate to be a beta tester, for a company some of you may be familiar with, this company is Tubemonger. I know a beta tester sounds weird for tubes, but Tubemonger has done something quite impressive. They have taken a tube that most of you are probably not familiar with and made into a very impressive “plug and play” 6922/ECC88 etc. replacement option. That tube is the CV3986/6021 sub-miniature flying leads tube.

This tube has some impressive “numbers” shown on the data sheets.

This tube is rated to 60,000 ft without pressurization. Has a high “G load” tolerances to an amazing 450 max G Shock rating/impact acceleration load.

These tubes are Very Tough! These tubes because of their construction are also highly resistant to microphonics.

Here is some info from a data sheet:








Also here is a link to further information from another data sheet:
http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/HB-3/Receiving-Type_Industrial_Tubes/6021.PDF








Also some pictures of the CV3986/6021 compared(for size differences) to one of my Amperex Holland long plate foil D getter 7316 / 12au7 1958 (Beckman label)














This is my current favorite tube and using my more versatile Mjolnir 2 from Schiit Audio, for tube rolling. The “Mini-Mullard’s” (for my gear and my ears) beat the likes of all of my other tubes consisting of varying types of including 12AU7, 12AT7, 12AX7, 6922, 2C51, 396A etc.

Ok now onto my review below
(These are my subjective opinions based on my gear and my ears YMMV)

(Disclaimer) “being a beta test means I received these tubes for review, the owner ask me for my subjective opinions on these tubes which are mentioned below. These are my opinions and my opinions alone”.


*Regarding the CV3986/6021 (Mini-Mullards)*

Okay let’s talk about a phenomenal tube,(for my setup at least) that tube would be Tubemonger’s new CV3986/6021 sub-mini tube, or as a friend of mine called it, the “Mini-Mullard” As we dive into details, let’s start with.

*Detail*: this tube is a detail monster, it dives into your recordings and digs out detail, flat out amazing detail retrieval!

*Soundstage*: this tube has a soundstage that is hard to find in a tube, what I mean by that, is the soundstage hits all three axis, it has width, depth and height. Most tubes will give you width but not touch on the others some tubes will give you width and depth, but very few tubes will give you all three.(atleast in my experience). Because of the soundstage this tube is very “lifelike” it gives you a sense of being “there”.

*Imaging*: again this tubes shines, it has some of the most “lifelike” imaging I have heard. It will “show you” where the instruments are located within your soundstage. Together with the above mentioned soundstage, it delivers an amazing listening experience. It adds “life” to your music.

*Treble*: the “Mini-Mullard’s” have very detailed and extended treble response. To my ears, it is different then a typical Mullard’s treble response. It reminds me of a Telefunken ECC801S treble response, though not harsh as the Telefunken, with even more detail.

*Midrange*: the midrange response on these tubes is wonderful, as this tube does have the Mullard’s “lush midrange”

*Bass*: the “Mini-Mullard’s” Bass takes on more of a flat or linear response. The bass is detailed and “clean”. For most tracks it’s just perfect(To my ears, with my setup), not muddy or bloated, just nicely detailed and when called for, impactful.

*In summary*: these really are phenomenal tubes, they offer great imaging and detail, a soundstage with width, depth and height, which gives them a “lifelike” sound! Capable of amazingly lifelike vocals, with their great treble and Mullard’s “lush” midrange response. More of a flat to linear bass response that has just the right amount of presentation and impact with out being overpowering, muddy, or bloated.

Other noteworthy mentions, the treble on these tubes can take a short time for your ears/brain to adjust to the sound, but when they do, the results are amazing!

The above are my impressions using the Monolith Liquid Platinum by Alex Cavalli. Below is my impressions on my Schiit Mjolnir 2

I was able to do a proper listening session with my Schiit Mjolnir 2 and on low gain all of the above mentioned review statements, stand true for the Mjolnir 2. The Mini-Mullard is an absolutely phenomenal tube!

Now where it gets interesting, on high gain on my Mjolnir 2 the Mini-Mullard really “POP” now this is to its benefit on most songs. However it’s also to its detriment on others.

For the benefits(most songs): the bass level increases while maintaining detail and “cleanliness” of the bass. It does however start to go away from being linear. The midrange has a slight “volume” boost as everything else about the midrange remains the same and treble takes on more energy.

For the detriments(a few songs, more related to poor mastering quality): the bass can be to much and become bloated, resulting in the complete loss of linearity. Midrange will lose definition and detail. Treble becomes harsh and edgy.

The above is only on high gain, as on low gain the tube sounds wonderful and does not exhibit any of the “high gain detriments” on the same tracks.

Side note of importance: I volume match the low and high gain settings on my Mjolnir 2 with the use of a sound level meter and test tracks. In this process I volume match to the decibel. For as accurate reviews as possible.

Side note: you really have hit a “Grand Slam” with these tubes! As they continue to impress me each time I listen to them.

Thank you!

Jeremy

These tubes are a Tubemonger exclusive and can be found here:
https://www.tubemonger.com/Mullard_CV3986_6021_1975_Mitcham_E88CC_SUB_NOS_p/ex-6021m.htm


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

TK16 said:


> I have been using adapter tubes for years. For the LP I have been using a combination of PCC88 tubes that are not officially supported, ECC88, 6922, CCa, E188CC. These 4 are supported. Unsupported I have used for years are Western Electric 396 with adapters as well as 6N3P Reflektor and Foton both 50's tubes. These are not officially supported but have a high price/performance ratio. These tubes have a bit higher noise complaints in my experience with these 3 tubes I just mentioned in the LP. My favorite variant is the 12AU7, ECC82/7316 family that is not supported in the LP and requires an adapter. All the adapter tubes require a use of a pair of socket savers and a pair of the appropriate adapters. I have a top 17? I think list of my all time favorites. For the LP you can scratch off any ECC81, 12AT7, 6CC41, 6201 and GEC A2900. They are not officially recommended or unofficially recommended tubes for the LP.


 Thanks for the information, I have actually been reading up on like web tube manual and the differences between some socket types and tubes being the voltage and that is why even though you can use tubes with adapters it is still good to check out like you were saying the parameters. See I was not entirely sure if I could use the PCC88 with the LP without an adapter because there was some decent pairs I had found for a good price. After buying the socket savers and adapters to the 12au7 tube type I will probably leave me with around 120-140 to spend on tubes so I will check out the different types of both 6922 and 12au7 and see what may be my best choices. Also, when I use to have the pan am the sets I enjoy were the JAN sylvania greens, ge where not bad, but the Mullards and the Voshod rockets where really good on the pan am.


----------



## TK16

PCC88 will work without an adapter. Reason it's not a recommended is because it is a 7.0 Volt roughly tube that runs at 6.3 Volts like an ECC88.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

jb77 said:


> Hi @WhiskeyJacks,
> 
> Welcome to the tube rolling club!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the relevant information in regards to the tubes you have owned from the 6922 variety, and the explanation with the socket savers and adapters. I wanted to ask the list of 6922 tubes that you put up....would you say that you liked all of the ones you own? Such as the: PCC88 Telefunken and Tungsram? I will be most likely getting an adapter for a 12AXX to 6922 and seeing if I can afford any of those after getting the socket savers. As for the 6922 variants There is an orange globe amperex pair for a decent price, a Amperex Holland for HP 6DJ8, Orange RCA from Holland, Pair of Sylvania JAN green print, and pair of Siemens 6DJ8 from Germany 1960s. I was wondering if you have ever tried any of those or new of there decency ( I have read that the Amperex Orange Globes are good).


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> Thank you so much for all the relevant information in regards to the tubes you have owned from the 6922 variety, and the explanation with the socket savers and adapters. I wanted to ask the list of 6922 tubes that you put up....would you say that you liked all of the ones you own? Such as the: PCC88 Telefunken and Tungsram? I will be most likely getting an adapter for a 12AXX to 6922 and seeing if I can afford any of those after getting the socket savers. As for the 6922 variants There is an orange globe amperex pair for a decent price, a Amperex Holland for HP 6DJ8, Orange RCA from Holland, Pair of Sylvania JAN green print, and pair of Siemens 6DJ8 from Germany 1960s. I was wondering if you have ever tried any of those or new of there decency ( I have read that the Amperex Orange Globes are good).


Having heard all the tubes you listed, if you do not want to use adapters the Heerlen ECC88 D getter tubes will give you the best experience. An option if you want to use a pair of socket savers and a pair of 6N3P to ECC88 adapters, that opens yourself up to 50's triple mica Reflector 6N3P, there's a couple pairs for $30 bucks a pair from a seller I got my 2 pairs from. Same adapter opens you up to 50's Western Electric 396A. These tubes do have a higher chance for noisy tubes in the LP though, due to the high gain on the LP and these tubes have a higher amplification factor (slightly) than ECC88. You would also have to get cheaper Chinese bakelite adapters instead of ceramic adapters. The ceramic adapters magnify noise the most transparent


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

TK16 said:


> Having heard all the tubes you listed, if you do not want to use adapters the Heerlen ECC88 D getter tubes will give you the best experience. An option if you want to use a pair of socket savers and a pair of 6N3P to ECC88 adapters, that opens yourself up to 50's triple mica Reflector 6N3P, there's a couple pairs for $30 bucks a pair from a seller I got my 2 pairs from. Same adapter opens you up to 50's Western Electric 396A. These tubes do have a higher chance for noisy tubes in the LP though, due to the high gain on the LP and these tubes have a higher amplification factor (slightly) than ECC88. You would also have to get cheaper Chinese bakelite adapters instead of ceramic adapters. The ceramic adapters magnify noise the most transparent


The Heerlen ECC88 D getter tubes, are those bugle boys or amperex?, I see a lot of heerlen in the description but it is with halo getter or O getters. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMPEREX-BU...153153?hash=item4b7565cd41:g:EvsAAOSwvIpdisFl     This one has D getters I believe.

:As for the Reflector 6n3p do you feel like those are quiet on the LP with socket savers and adapters? Also the reflector tubes for 30 are they a good upgrade from the stock tube in your experience? I am going to keep looking for Heerlen first. Thanks all of the assistance.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

This is something I had found as well 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-AMPER...584554?hash=item2f3e79112a:g:9acAAOSwc2ZeUGDg


----------



## TK16 (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is a much cheaper good testing pair.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-6DJ8-E88CC-Amperex-Bugle-Boy-Tubes-Strong-Pair-2-Pair-Avail-RARE-D-Getter/372954428991?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225074&meid=2d3000a70b48419daaa31bb1a3799419&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=372954428991&itm=372954428991&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6c40d070-5e46-11ea-aeb5-74dbd180362a|parentrq:a6d1873a1700a9cce03d4c55ffec8fe4|iid:1
These are the Reflektor 6N3P 3x mica 50's pair. Huge upgrade over the stock tubes. With the 6N3P and WE 396A you have a higher chance of tube noise in the LP. You are not guaranteed a noisy pair just a higher percentage than ECC88 tubes.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...triple-mica-1950x-NOS-Big-getter/223682449899


----------



## adamos

I just wanted to say thank you for all the interesting and helpful information shared here and in the main Liquid Platinum thread. I just got a LP last week that I’m using with a Bifrost 2 and HD 6XX. It’s my first tube hybrid amp (or tube amp of any kind) so I’ve read through both threads to learn some of the basics about tube options and made notes on things that several of you have shared for reference.

I have to admit I’m enjoying the LP quite a bit with the stock tubes but they are my only frame of reference so I do plan to upgrade them. As a novice I think I’m going to stick with 6922 variants before venturing into adapters. Among those the Holland Bugle Boy D getter is the one that seemed to jump out the most here. The Brimar CV 2492 also sounds like a good option. So we’ll see what happens and in the meantime I‘m having fun with it as-is. Anyway thanks again for all the useful information.


----------



## TK16

adamos said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all the interesting and helpful information shared here and in the main Liquid Platinum thread. I just got a LP last week that I’m using with a Bifrost 2 and HD 6XX. It’s my first tube hybrid amp (or tube amp of any kind) so I’ve read through both threads to learn some of the basics about tube options and made notes on things that several of you have shared for reference.
> 
> I have to admit I’m enjoying the LP quite a bit with the stock tubes but they are my only frame of reference so I do plan to upgrade them. As a novice I think I’m going to stick with 6922 variants before venturing into adapters. Among those the Holland Bugle Boy D getter is the one that seemed to jump out the most here. The Brimar CV 2492 also sounds like a good option. So we’ll see what happens and in the meantime I‘m having fun with it as-is. Anyway thanks again for all the useful information.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1540#post-15497202
The Schitt Lyr tube rollers thread is a treasure trove of information about ECC88, ECC82, 7316, PCC88, 6N3P, Western Electric 396A and a bunch more of tubes that can be run without adapters, adapter tubes etc. Whatever you feel comfortable running in the LP. Scratch off anything 6201, ECC81, 6N2P, 6CC41, GEC A2900 related off a potential buy. They definitely won't work in the LP but they do work in my Schiit gear due to having a low/high gain switch, something the LP does not possess.


----------



## adamos

TK16 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1540#post-15497202
> The Schitt Lyr tube rollers thread is a treasure trove of information about ECC88, ECC82, 7316, PCC88, 6N3P, Western Electric 396A and a bunch more of tubes that can be run without adapters, adapter tubes etc. Whatever you feel comfortable running in the LP. Scratch off anything 6201, ECC81, 6N2P, 6CC41, GEC A2900 related off a potential buy. They definitely won't work in the LP but they do work in my Schiit gear due to having a low/high gain switch, something the LP does not possess.



Thanks, I'll check that out


----------



## jb77

WhiskeyJacks said:


> Thank you so much for all the relevant information in regards to the tubes you have owned from the 6922 variety, and the explanation with the socket savers and adapters. I wanted to ask the list of 6922 tubes that you put up....would you say that you liked all of the ones you own? Such as the: PCC88 Telefunken and Tungsram? I will be most likely getting an adapter for a 12AXX to 6922 and seeing if I can afford any of those after getting the socket savers. As for the 6922 variants There is an orange globe amperex pair for a decent price, a Amperex Holland for HP 6DJ8, Orange RCA from Holland, Pair of Sylvania JAN green print, and pair of Siemens 6DJ8 from Germany 1960s. I was wondering if you have ever tried any of those or new of there decency ( I have read that the Amperex Orange Globes are good).



No problem, 

Below are my top 5 in the 6922 family 


Amperex Bugle-Boy 6DJ8/ECC88 D getter, date codes: Delta 8K, Delta 8L
1950s LORENZ STUTTGART - PCC88 Grey shield, 2 mica [LP]
1950’s SYLVANIA - D getter 6922 gold pins (VERY RARE PER AC) [LP]
Brimar KB/AD CV2492 E88CC (2 pairs) [LP]
Brimar E88CC Gold Pin UK Valve Tubes [LP]


----------



## SupperTime

If I buy this amp stock. What tubes do I need to eliminate treble and upper mids peaks yet still have detail and resolution?


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

SupperTime said:


> If I buy this amp stock. What tubes do I need to eliminate treble and upper mids peaks yet still have detail and resolution?


See personally feel the need to replace the tubes for that particular reason at least on decent recordings and the genres I have been listening to. I know though if you are looking for a slightly warmer tube that keeps detail and resolution someone here has tried and or owns it. This amp so far has been a joy to own. I will be writing a fitting first impressions a bit later after dinner. But until then know that I have been happy the 24 hours.


----------



## Wes S

Hey ya'll!  I have a new number 1 tube for my LP, and it is the Philips Miniwatt SQ E188CC 63'.  This tube has the best bass I have heard with the LP, killer euphonically textured mids, and extended but never harsh highs.  The bass is powerful, tight and deep, and the soundstage is huge with this tube, as well.  The euphonic texture in the mids is insane, and you can almost touch and feel the notes in front of you.  This tube is on another level, and really has that tube magic.


----------



## Odin412

Wes S said:


> Hey ya'll!  I have a new number 1 tube for my LP, and it is the Philips Miniwatt SQ E188CC 63'.  This tube has the best bass I have heard with the LP, killer euphonically textured mids, and extended but never harsh highs.  The bass is powerful, tight and deep, and the soundstage is huge with this tube, as well.  The euphonic texture in the mids is insane, and you can almost touch and feel the notes in front of you.  This tube is on another level, and really has that tube magic.



Interesting! I've heard other Philips Miniwatt tubes (although not in the Liquid Platinum) and I've found them to be too bright for my taste. I take it that you don't find the treble too prominent on these?


----------



## TK16

Odin412 said:


> Interesting! I've heard other Philips Miniwatt tubes (although not in the Liquid Platinum) and I've found them to be too bright for my taste. I take it that you don't find the treble too prominent on these?


Miniwatt tubes can be Mullard, Heerlen, Hamburg or French tube manufacturers all with their own house sound.


----------



## Wes S

Odin412 said:


> Interesting! I've heard other Philips Miniwatt tubes (although not in the Liquid Platinum) and I've found them to be too bright for my taste. I take it that you don't find the treble too prominent on these?


These are Heerlen big O getters with grey shields and I am super sensitive to bright treble, and these are not harsh at all, but well extended.  Perfection.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

jb77 said:


> Hi @WhiskeyJacks,
> 
> Welcome to the tube rolling club!
> 
> ...


I have a question right now I am rolling with the "58 Bugle boy D getters and I really am enjoying thanks to TK16 for the link, btw. I have a question my adapter for the 396A/2C51/5670 And so on is in as well and socket savers. The LP you put next the Sub Mini Variants are they just the ones you tried with the Platinum because I have the GE JG-5670 3mica version coming in and it is suppose to sound great. And if you tried it with all the sub mini variants why did it only work a couple of them?


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I have a question right now I am rolling with the "58 Bugle boy D getters and I really am enjoying thanks to TK16 for the link, btw. I have a question my adapter for the 396A/2C51/5670 And so on is in as well and socket savers. The LP you put next the Sub Mini Variants are they just the ones you tried with the Platinum because I have the GE JG-5670 3mica version coming in and it is suppose to sound great. And if you tried it with all the sub mini variants why did it only work a couple of them?


I had 2 pair of those GE 5670. I sold them almost immediately, quite harsh sounding. I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

TK16 said:


> I had 2 pair of those GE 5670. I sold them almost immediately, quite harsh sounding. I hope you have a better experience.


I don't if you got the same ones I am getting, the normal GE-5670 is a toss up it seems some people like them for the price and others do not. the ones I grabbed are suppose to a better GE Variant. We will see


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I don't if you got the same ones I am getting, the normal GE-5670 is a toss up it seems some people like them for the price and others do not. the ones I grabbed are suppose to a better GE Variant. We will see


The ones I had were the military designation JG GE 5670 square getter.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 12, 2020)

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I don't if you got the same ones I am getting, the normal GE-5670 is a toss up it seems some people like them for the price and others do not. the ones I grabbed are suppose to a better GE Variant. We will see


I did not know there was a "better" GE tube.  I have heard they all are so so. . .and based on what others have said I have not bothered trying them. The Tung Sol and Western Electric 2c51 tubes, are another story.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I did not know there was a "better" GE tube.  I have heard they all are so so. . .and based on what others have said I have not bothered trying them. The Tung Sol and Western Electric 2c51 tubes, are another story.


The other tubes with the 5670 adapters are the Reflektor 6N3P 58 triple mica. There is 2 pair available from the same seller 29.99 a pair.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Wes S said:


> I did not know there was a "better" GE tube.  I have heard they all are so so. . .and based on what others have said I have not bothered trying them. The Tung Sol and Western Electric 2c51 tubes, are another story.


No according a to a head-fiers I trust they like the 5 star triple mica version as much as they like the 396A for different reasons for a lesser price. I will see for myself and let you know what I think when they come in probably after the weekend. I am planning on getting the reflector tubes you linked to my TK16 I still have the link.


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> No according a to a head-fiers I trust they like the 5 star triple mica version as much as they like the 396A for different reasons for a lesser price. I will see for myself and let you know what I think when they come in probably after the weekend. I am planning on getting the reflector tubes you linked to my TK16 I still have the link.


The other USSR tubes I have heard are even better than the Reflektor tubes are Foton 6N3P 3x mica 50's. Impossible to find. These are bit warmer than the Reflektor. The 60's Foton 6N3P are available on Ebay. Not quite as good as the 50's Foton's but quite cheap.


----------



## Wes S

WhiskeyJacks said:


> No according a to a head-fiers I trust they like the 5 star triple mica version as much as they like the 396A for different reasons for a lesser price. I will see for myself and let you know what I think when they come in probably after the weekend. I am planning on getting the reflector tubes you linked to my TK16 I still have the link.


Nice!  I look forward to reading your thoughts, once you have listened with those GE tubes.


----------



## jb77

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I have a question right now I am rolling with the "58 Bugle boy D getters and I really am enjoying thanks to TK16 for the link, btw. I have a question my adapter for the 396A/2C51/5670 And so on is in as well and socket savers. The LP you put next the Sub Mini Variants are they just the ones you tried with the Platinum because I have the GE JG-5670 3mica version coming in and it is suppose to sound great. And if you tried it with all the sub mini variants why did it only work a couple of them?



Hi @WhiskeyJacks,

First off glad to hear you are enjoying the 58 Bugle Boy D getters!

The sub-miniature tube, are different from the 396A/2C51/5670. As the sub-miniature, are the Mullard CV3986/6021 this tube does work in the LP and you do not need an adapter as the adapter is part of the base for the sub mini. The Mini-Mullard  is my favorite tube overall, beating out every other tube I have.

For the 396A/2C51/5670 variants, the ones that do not have the [LP] next to them are ones that are noisy in my LP, not saying that the ones you are getting will be noisy.  just happens that mine without the [LP] are noisy.


----------



## TK16

jb77 said:


> Hi @WhiskeyJacks,
> 
> First off glad to hear you are enjoying the 58 Bugle Boy D getters!
> 
> ...


Want to add that the 2C51/5670/396A has a higher amplifcation than ECC88 makes these more prone to noise in the LP. I have experienced this in the past and ceramic adapters are more prone to noise.


----------



## Wes S

The tube rolling bug jumped up and bit me again!  I have a pair of Sylvania 6922 d getters 63' on the way, and can't wait to hear them.  I have it on good authority these are the tops for 6922 in the LP, and can't wait to see how they compare to the Brimar CV2492 and Philips E188CC.


----------



## TK16

If you guys can get a Heerlen 6922 58 or 59 D getter for your LP, I highly recommend them. Avatar is my pair. Around $200 max for a pair is decent. Tubes are not worth the high pricing on most Ebay sellers right now.


----------



## adamos (Mar 21, 2020)

After going through this thread I’ve been on the lookout for a few different 6922 variants that have been recommended here. Today I saw this used matched pair on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALANCED-AND-MATCHED-PAIR-OF-6DJ8-ECC88-AMPEREX-BUGLEBOY-VACUUM-TUBES-D-GETTER-/223952184060?nma=true&si=6OZMy04rSDOz3Bej05o2%2BskH8RE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I‘m not sure if this is one of the 6DJ8 Bugle Boy D getters I should be looking for, or how to spot a real one, or even how to interpret the described condition of “used but ‘tests as unused’”. But it was in my price range and has free 30 day returns so I thought I’d take a chance. Any input or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TK16

adamos said:


> After going through this thread I’ve been on the lookout for a few different 6922 variants that have been recommended here. Today I saw this used matched pair on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALANCED-AND-MATCHED-PAIR-OF-6DJ8-ECC88-AMPEREX-BUGLEBOY-VACUUM-TUBES-D-GETTER-/223952184060?nma=true&si=6OZMy04rSDOz3Bej05o2%2BskH8RE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I‘m not sure if this is one of the 6DJ8 Bugle Boy D getters I should be looking for, or how to spot a real one, or even how to interpret the described condition of “used but ‘tests as unused’”. But it was in my price range and has free 30 day returns so I thought I’d take a chance. Any input or advice would be appreciated.


I believe they are 59 D getters based on the date code on the tube on the right in your ad. Here is what a D getter tube looks like. Notice the "D" at near the top of the tube.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-6D...rentrq:ff51b8d91700a688a3d65f67ffcefe6a|iid:1


----------



## adamos

TK16 said:


> I believe they are 59 D getters based on the date code on the tube on the right in your ad. Here is what a D getter tube looks like. Notice the "D" at near the top of the tube.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-6DJ8-ECC88-D-Getter-Heerlen-Holland-1958/114067645455?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225074&meid=7007355f1ff54dd7950cb18d196ae4ab&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=4&mehot=none&sd=114067645455&itm=114067645455&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:7bd19c76-6bc7-11ea-b52a-74dbd180a963|parentrq:ff51b8d91700a688a3d65f67ffcefe6a|iid:1



Thanks, those photos make it easy to see what the D looks like.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 22, 2020)

TK16 said:


> If you guys can get a Heerlen 6922 58 or 59 D getter for your LP, I highly recommend them. Avatar is my pair. Around $200 max for a pair is decent. Tubes are not worth the high pricing on most Ebay sellers right now.


That is the next pair I am on the hunt for, and they seem to be getting higher and higher priced.


----------



## Wes S

The Sylvania D Getter arrived on Friday, and I have been burning them in and have about 20 hours on them.  This is a top tier tube for sure, and sounds very similar to my beloved 7316 long plate foil d getter.  The Sylvania d getter has deep, tight and very powerful bass, with forward mids and vocals that just pop out, and extended highs with zero fatigue.  Just like the 7316, the Sylvania D getter has this warm and powerful, yet detailed and delicate sound and a very holographic soundstage.  The Sylvania D Getter is incredible in the LP, and thanks @jb77 for making the suggestion.  The detail is incredible, and the bass is insane.  Sylvania sure knew how to make great tubes, and makes me proud to be an American!  

Stay safe and healthy and happy rolling!

Wes


----------



## Wes S (Mar 22, 2020)

These tubes are the real deal, and can be found for around $100 a pair, and hang with the big boys no doubt.

Sylvania D Getter 6922 63' with LP.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 23, 2020)

runeight said:


> DO NOT use anything that takes more than 350mA heater current. If you do you might see longer term problems. The DC/DC converter that supplies the heater current has a MAX of 400mA. If you draw close to this or any more than this that converter is at risk. 350mA MAX protects the other parts of the heater circuit.
> 
> Be careful with what you are doing.


So I just did some research on how a 6dj8/ecc88 has a heater current of 365ma, and a 6922/e88cc has a heater current of 300ma.  Seeing as Alex suggest not using a tube with more than 350ma, then am I causing damage using the 6dj8/ecc88?  I always thought that 6dj8 and 6922 were equal, but now I am not so sure?  Also, in the advertisement for the LP on Monoprice website, it says 6922 and 6dj8 for possible tubes to be used?  Anyone have thoughts on this, or more info? @runeight any thoughts on this?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> So I just did some research on how a 6dj8/ecc88 has a heater current of 365ma, and a 6922/e88cc has a heater current of 300ma.  Seeing as Alex suggest not using a tube with more than 350ma, then am I causing damage using the 6dj8/ecc88?  I always thought that 6dj8 and 6922 were equal, but now I am not so sure?  Also, in the advertisement for the LP on Monoprice website, it says 6922 and 6dj8 for possible tubes to be used?  Anyone have thoughts on this, or more info? @runeight any thoughts on this?


Not sure on the heater current, think E188CC is a tad higher than 6922 tubes. I wouldn't worry about it as ECC88 is 1 of the approved line of tubes. I can say this to add, ECC88, 6922, 6N3P, 7316, 396A, 2C51, PCC88 all work in my LP.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Not sure on the heater current, think E188CC is a tad higher than 6922 tubes. I wouldn't worry about it as ECC88 is 1 of the approved line of tubes. I can say this to add, ECC88, 6922, 6N3P, 7316, 396A, 2C51, PCC88 all work in my LP.


Thanks for that!  The E188CC is a bit higher, but still not as high as the ECC88.  I was a bit worried, but now I am over it. . .I did not even run the ECC88 that long (only about 200 hours total), and have rolled the Sylvania 6922 D Getter in, so all is well with my beloved LP.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Thanks for that!  The E188CC is a bit higher, but still not as high as the ECC88.  I was a bit worried, but now I am over it. . .I did not even run the ECC88 that long (only about 200 hours total), and have rolled the Sylvania 6922 D Getter in, so all is well with my beloved LP.


That death grip on the sockets loosen up? Remember I was deathly afraid of cracking tubes at the beginning.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 25, 2020)

TK16 said:


> That death grip on the sockets loosen up? Remember I was deathly afraid of cracking tubes at the beginning.


I was really concerned about the death grip and breaking something, as well.  However, it sure has loosened up quite a bit, and now it is quite easy to roll tubes without a socket saver.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Wes S said:


> Hey ya'll!  I have a new number 1 tube for my LP, and it is the Philips Miniwatt SQ E188CC 63'.  This tube has the best bass I have heard with the LP, killer euphonically textured mids, and extended but never harsh highs.  The bass is powerful, tight and deep, and the soundstage is huge with this tube, as well.  The euphonic texture in the mids is insane, and you can almost touch and feel the notes in front of you.  This tube is on another level, and really has that tube magic.



I wanted to ask Wes, if you were fine with sharing, how much was a pair of these 63 tubes because I found a pair of 62 tubes  of same type(supposedly) shipping from Canada for 150$


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I wanted to ask Wes, if you were fine with sharing, how much was a pair of these 63 tubes because I found a pair of 62 tubes  of same type(supposedly) shipping from Canada for 150$


There's a pair for 80 shipped from good seller. Not 100% sure if this is what you want. Get clarification first.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 25, 2020)

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I wanted to ask Wes, if you were fine with sharing, how much was a pair of these 63 tubes because I found a pair of 62 tubes  of same type(supposedly) shipping from Canada for 150$


That is a great price for a pair of Heerlen E188CC.  I paid $150 for my pair, that I bought a couple of years ago.  Also, for my system the E188CC has been dethroned by the Sylvania 6922 D Getter.

The Sylvania, is my new number 1.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Sylvania-USN-CHS-6922-Gold-Pin-Horseshoe-getter-1963-Vacuum-Tubes/324108518417?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1b5c4260dcb745d5b6d4b9e2ed176fa6&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=202787203062&itm=324108518417&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:61eb8ab0-6eaf-11ea-b1bc-74dbd18019fc|parentrq:125cf01d1710ad4ea1b11eaeffd050b7|iid:1


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> There's a pair for 80 shipped from good seller. Not 100% sure if this is what you want. Get clarification first.


I think he was talking about the E188CC from Heerlen.  I almost bought that pair of Sylvania 6922 D Getters from that seller for $80 if that is what you are referring to, but found a better testing matched pair from another great seller.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I think he was talking about the E188CC from Heerlen.  I almost bought that pair of Sylvania 6922 D Getters from that seller for $80 if that is what you are referring to, but found a better testing matched pair from another great seller.


I thought he was talking about the Sylvania 6922.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> I thought he was talking about the Sylvania 6922.


I am not so sure now, but I prefer the Sylvania myself.


----------



## Wes S

@WhiskeyJacks - Just so I give you the correct info, which tube are you asking about?  The Philips Miniwatt E188CC or the Sylvania 6922 D Getter?  I have pairs of both, from 63'.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Wes S said:


> @WhiskeyJacks - Just so I give you the correct info, which tube are you asking about?  The Philips Miniwatt E188CC or the Sylvania 6922 D Getter?  I have pairs of both, from 63'.


I believe you said the phillips miniwatt was your favorite right? that was the one I was mentioning. I am just looking for for a pair of tubes that very good I went to buy the ones on tubemonger, the Mullard CV3986 6021 - 1975 MINT with the 6922 adapter pre installed,  but I was short for a paired set.


----------



## Wes S

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I believe you said the phillips miniwatt was your favorite right? that was the one I was mentioning. I am just looking for for a pair of tubes that very good I went to buy the ones on tubemonger, the Mullard CV3986 6021 - 1975 MINT with the 6922 adapter pre installed,  but I was short for a paired set.


The Miniwatt E188CC are killer tubes, but I just discovered that I like the Sylvania 6922 D Getter even more.  Both tubes are really good, but the Sylvania are a bit better and cheaper too.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks (Mar 25, 2020)

Wes S said:


> The Miniwatt E188CC are killer tubes, but I just discovered that I like the Sylvania 6922 D Getter even more.  Both tubes are really good, but the Sylvania are a bit better and cheaper too.


If you find or see another listing of the Sylvania d getter's will you post it to me, I looked around but I am not finding any d getter versions and i am not sure what color the label should be or if it matters in this particular instance(I am sure there are some sonic differences between different getter/labels/micas etc.)

EDIT: I am such a scrub when it comes to browsing pages, I totally skipped page 42 so there were parts of the conversation between you guys where i was like wha!? Where am in this dialogue lol. I got the link for the 6922 Sylvania  and the horseshoe getters that is actually I seller I was watching from when I first was buying tubes lol.


----------



## Wes S

WhiskeyJacks said:


> If you find or see another listing of the Sylvania d getter's will you post it to me, I looked around but I am not finding any d getter versions and i am not sure what color the label should be or if it matters in this particular instance(I am sure there are some sonic differences between different getter/labels/micas etc.)
> 
> EDIT: I am such a scrub when it comes to browsing pages, I totally skipped page 42 so there were parts of the conversation between you guys where i was like wha!? Where am in this dialogue lol. I got the link for the 6922 Sylvania  and the horseshoe getters that is actually I seller I was watching from when I first was buying tubes lol.


This is the pair we were talking about.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/324108518417


----------



## Wes S (Mar 26, 2020)

To all,

I highly recommend the Sylvania 6922 D Getter for the LP.  This tube has it all, and the first thing, is the bass is the deepest and strongest I have heard with the LP, but it is not bloated at all.  Next the mids have some lower warmth contrasted by amazing clarity in the upper portion.  The vocals with this tube, are incredible.  The vocals are forward and intimate, and sound so freakin real it is amazing.  I was listening to Jeff Buckley last night, and I have never heard his voice sound so real and personal.  It was like having my own private concert with Jeff, and if anyone is a fan of Jeff Buckley you know how amazing that guy's voice is.  The highs are very well extended and never harsh or fatiguing at all.  The soundstage is big and wide, with the width being a bit further than depth.  The Sylvania 6922 D Getter is a perfect tube in the LP, with no weaknesses.

Compared to the Brimar CV2492 the Sylvania has stronger bass, and is a bit more organic sounding while still being more detailed.  The Sylvania has the Brimar beat in all regards.

Compared to the Philips Miniwatt E188CC Heerlen 63', the Sylvania has even better, stronger deeper and tighter bass, and less warmth in the mids, and better clarity.  Also, the upper mids and highs, are way more controlled on the Sylvania, which make the Miniwatt sound shouty in comparison.

Overall the Sylvania is a winner, and for the money can not be beat.  The bass is huge and the treble is perfection, and this contrast between warmth down low, and clarity and detail up top, makes for a very fun listen.

Here is my pair of Sylvania 6922 D Getter 63'


----------



## adamos

Wes S said:


> To all,
> 
> I highly recommend the Sylvania 6922 D Getter for the LP.  This tube has it all, and the first thing, is the bass is the deepest and strongest I have heard with the LP, but it is not bloated at all.  Next the mids have some lower warmth contrasted by amazing clarity in the upper portion.  The vocals with this tube, are incredible.  The vocals are forward and intimate, and sound so freakin real it is amazing.  I was listening to Jeff Buckley last night, and I have never heard his voice sound so real and personal.  It was like having my own private concert with Jeff, and if anyone is a fan of Jeff Buckley you know how amazing that guy's voice is.  The highs are very well extended and never harsh or fatiguing at all.  The soundstage is big and wide, with the width being a bit further than depth.  The Sylvania 6922 D Getter is a perfect tube in the LP, with no weaknesses.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this; it definitely sounds very appealing. If @WhiskeyJacks doesn‘t want the pair in the link you shared above I think I’ll go for it. Otherwise I’ll start keeping a lookout.


----------



## Wes S

You are most welcome!  Happy hunting!


----------



## TK16

OK who stole these Sylvanias from me when I clearly called dibs on page 50 of this thread!


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

TK16 said:


> OK who stole these Sylvanias from me when I clearly called dibs on page 50 of this thread!



Oh snap, now I am a scrub and a thief, my apologies. I went ahead and purchased them this morning.

Also, to Wes the GE JG 5670 w tubes with the three mica's and D getter are definitely a pleasant surprise for their price point. They are the white labeled version, and at first I head a bit of husshh--when first turning the tube on before playing anything. Well that is gone, and I am happy with presentation, neutral but a bit mid forward with a good balance of treble and bass, neither being too much. I am going to give them more time to listen and burn in and give a better comparison between the other tubes.


----------



## Wes S

WhiskeyJacks said:


> Oh snap, now I am a scrub and a thief, my apologies. I went ahead and purchased them this morning.
> 
> Also, to Wes the GE JG 5670 w tubes with the three mica's and D getter are definitely a pleasant surprise for their price point. They are the white labeled version, and at first I head a bit of husshh--when first turning the tube on before playing anything. Well that is gone, and I am happy with presentation, neutral but a bit mid forward with a good balance of treble and bass, neither being too much. I am going to give them more time to listen and burn in and give a better comparison between the other tubes.


Nice man!  Glad the GE worked out for you, and I really look forward to hearing your impressions of how the Sylvania 6922 compares when you get them.


----------



## TK16

Running a long plate Heerlen pair 57 ECC82 in MJ2 as a preamp and Mullard Blackburn 57 square getter. If you want to use adapters the 7316, ECC82, these tubes are fantastic. Though I had to buy singles and match them. There is a long plate 7316 58 D getter on ebay, trusted seller but $315. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pa...rentrq:1c4587691710abc31c801734fffcd4c2|iid:1

Best tubes I heard to date.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> trusted seller but $315


+1 for seller being great - bought from that seller before and had a good experience!
For $315 - I will leave those to someone else...


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> +1 for seller being great - bought from that seller before and had a good experience!
> For $315 - I will leave those to someone else...


He has accepted every fair offer I shot to him,


----------



## Wes S (Mar 28, 2020)

Zachik said:


> +1 for seller being great - bought from that seller before and had a good experience!
> For $315 - I will leave those to someone else...


That is a good deal for a pair, that have been tested for noise as well.  If I did not just buy another Hamburg Square Getter from the same seller, I would be all over that pair.


----------



## Wes S

The Sylvania 6922 d getters are totally burned in.  I spent all day yesterday listening with my, Gumby > Liquid Platinum with Sylvania d Getters 63' > ZMF Aelous, and this system synergy is the best I have ever heard.  Listening with this system transports you inside the music and puts you right there with the musicians.  Truly a magical experience.

Happy rolling and listening in these crazy times!

Wes


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Wes S said:


> Nice man!  Glad the GE worked out for you, and I really look forward to hearing your impressions of how the Sylvania 6922 compares when you get them.



So I have to come clean I was not on here at all the past 24 hours because m Sylvania 6922 came two days early without me knowing until it arrived.. And it sounds great! Much of what Wes said I would have to agree with was an accurate description, great powerful low end, clean and present midrange, treble is detailed and quick. Really liking them so far.


----------



## TK16

WhiskeyJacks said:


> So I have to come clean I was not on here at all the past 24 hours because m Sylvania 6922 came two days early without me knowing until it arrived.. And it sounds great! Much of what Wes said I would have to agree with was an accurate description, great powerful low end, clean and present midrange, treble is detailed and quick. Really liking them so far.


Forgot to ask, did you discuss the non Coronavirus coating on the tubes? It's ok if you did not get it, as long as the tubes were not warmed up in any way. Again sorry about that!


----------



## Wes S

WhiskeyJacks said:


> So I have to come clean I was not on here at all the past 24 hours because m Sylvania 6922 came two days early without me knowing until it arrived.. And it sounds great! Much of what Wes said I would have to agree with was an accurate description, great powerful low end, clean and present midrange, treble is detailed and quick. Really liking them so far.


Glad you got those tubes and are diggin them!  I can't get enough of these Sylvania D Getters.  They are perfection, for my taste.  My Aelous are now hooked up to the LP, and won't be going back to my Bottlehead Crack anytime soon.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 29, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Forgot to ask, did you discuss the non Coronavirus coating on the tubes? It's ok if you did not get it, as long as the tubes were not warmed up in any way. Again sorry about that!


That's why I always were rubber gloves when rolling.     Seriously though, I do wear those black rubber disposable mechanics gloves because of the better grip, and now they serve multiple purposes.


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> That's why I always were rubber gloves when rolling.     Seriously though, I do wear those black rubber disposable mechanics gloves because of the better grip, and now they serve multiple purposes.


Interesting... I was considering white gloves, silk or whatever, to help keep tubes clean. Glass and pins alike.
I am curious - what do others do? Anyone uses non-rubber gloves?


----------



## Wes S

Zachik said:


> Interesting... I was considering white gloves, silk or whatever, to help keep tubes clean. Glass and pins alike.
> I am curious - what do others do? Anyone uses non-rubber gloves?


The disposable gloves keep everything clean as well, with no smudges from sweaty hands on amp or tubes.


----------



## adamos

My first ever tube purchase arrived the other day, a pair of 6DJ8 ‘59 Bugleboy D getters.

They were listed as “used but test as new” so I’m not sure how much burn-in they’ll need but that’s currently in progress. At this point I already like how they sound in the LP; definitely an improvement over the stock tubes which are admittedly my only frame of reference. Better bass was the first thing that stood out.


----------



## TK16

adamos said:


> My first ever tube purchase arrived the other day, a pair of 6DJ8 ‘59 Bugleboy D getters.
> 
> They were listed as “used but test as new” so I’m not sure how much burn-in they’ll need but that’s currently in progress. At this point I already like how they sound in the LP; definitely an improvement over the stock tubes which are admittedly my only frame of reference. Better bass was the first thing that stood out.


Those are excellent tubes, though the D getter Heerlen ECC82 is noticeably better. If you don't want to run adapter tubes not many tubes better than the D getter ECC88 for the LP.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 4, 2020)

Sad news to report, my LP died on me this morning.    I was happily jamming out, and it just turned off, and wont come back on.  The light on the power supply is green, but the LP won't come on at all.  Time to see how an exchange goes with Monoprice.


----------



## adamos

Wes S said:


> Sad news to report, my LP died on me this morning.    I was happily jamming out, and it just turned off, and wont come back on.  The light on the power supply is green, but the LP won't come on at all.  Time to see how an exchange goes with Monoprice.



Yikes, glad there’s a five year warranty


----------



## Wes S

adamos said:


> Yikes, glad there’s a five year warranty


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## smoothb0re

Hey fellas! Any general sort of tube recommendations for a budget of about $50 max? Or are there any worthwhile upgrades available for $30-$50?

This whole tube business is really intimidating for someone coming from decades of ss amps. It's so damn difficult to decide what to believe, what trust, what to buy. I'm researching this for my uncle, but I'm also looking to buy an LP later in the spring, so I'm going to note all the advice I get. It'll help me make informed decisions when upgrading the stock tubes myself. 

Any help would be appreciated. This forum has already been a huge help, and it's making it much easier to avoid making costly mistakes. So, thank you in advance!


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> Finally got the Brimar CV2492 burned in and in one word, WOW!
> 
> Compared to the Amperex 7308 - The Brimar CV2492, has better extension in the bass.  The bass hits harder, deeper and more textured.  With my Ori headphones, I am getting some insane bass and could not ask for more.  The mids on the Brimar are a touch warmer and further back, but are still very present.  The air in the mids is the first thing that caught my attention, and this really helps to open things up, compared to the Amperex 7308.  The highs are another thing that surprised me, as they are more extended than the Amperex 7308, but are never harsh and have just the right amount of sparkle.  I am hearing the most 3 d like sound, that I have heard yet.  The sound stage is also taller and wider, than on the Amperex 7308.  The sound is clean and warm at the same time, and reminds me of the ZMF house sound.  The tone is very lifelike on the Brimar and not better than the Amperex, but just different.  The Amperex is a bit more dynamic and punchy, with amazing mids, but lacks the extension (on both ends) and warmth of the Brimar.   Both tubes are really really good in the LP and I could see different people preferring one over the other.  Another thing to note, is that I have better range with the volume, due to the slightly relaxed and open sound of the Brimar.  Also, if you have heard the WE396A, this tube is the only 6922 variant, that has sounded as good and similar.  All in all, I have found my tube and love the warm, airy, big and resolving sound, of the Brimar CV2492.
> 
> p.s. -  I have bought 3 pairs, so I am letting the cat out of the bag.  Happy hunting!


Where can I find a pair of the Brimar CV2492? Do I need any adapter to use with the LP.


----------



## TK16

deuter said:


> Where can I find a pair of the Brimar CV2492? Do I need any adapter to use with the LP.


No adapter, some for sale on Ebay, will say CV2492 along with KB/AD on the tube. That's what you want.


----------



## deuter

TK16 said:


> No adapter, some for sale on Ebay, will say CV2492 along with KB/AD on the tube. That's what you want.


Needs to have both KB/AD ?
As some have KB/QDD


----------



## deuter

Also what about the Amperex Bugle Boys 6DG8 with white text.


----------



## TK16

deuter said:


> Needs to have both KB/AD ?
> As some have KB/QDD


KB/AD is Brimar factory, the others are some sort of Mullards.


----------



## Wes S

I am back!   I bought another LP, and just fired it up.  I figured while I wait for Monoprice to send me a replacement unit under warranty, I would just buy a new one, and return the other one when I get it. I put the Sylvania 6922 D Getters in right from the start, and the music is flowing.  Several things already seem different or improved, such as the sockets being a lot looser.  Say goodbye to those other death grip sockets.  Also, the pot is way better as well, in that I have more play before it gets loud, and there is barely any channel imbalance from the start, compared to my first unit.  Also, the power supply is slightly different looking.  It sure seems like there were some silent revisions, that have happened since I bought my first unit a year ago.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 7, 2020)

deuter said:


> Also what about the Amperex Bugle Boys 6DG8 with white text.


With the Bugle Boy 6dj8, look for the acid etched codes that read, delta symbol followed by a number, then a letter, and the d shaped top getter.


----------



## Wes S

smoothb0re said:


> Hey fellas! Any general sort of tube recommendations for a budget of about $50 max? Or are there any worthwhile upgrades available for $30-$50?
> 
> This whole tube business is really intimidating for someone coming from decades of ss amps. It's so damn difficult to decide what to believe, what trust, what to buy. I'm researching this for my uncle, but I'm also looking to buy an LP later in the spring, so I'm going to note all the advice I get. It'll help me make informed decisions when upgrading the stock tubes myself.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. This forum has already been a huge help, and it's making it much easier to avoid making costly mistakes. So, thank you in advance!


Unfortunately it is going to be a challenge to find a good pair for under $50.  It can be done but takes some patience and good searching.  You might look for some Bugle Boy 6dj8 O Getters.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I am back!   I bought another LP, and just fired it up.  I figured while I wait for Monoprice to send me a replacement unit under warranty, I would just buy a new one, and return the other one when I get it. I put the Sylvania 6922 D Getters in right from the start, and the music is flowing.  Several things already seem different or improved, such as the sockets being a lot looser.  Say goodbye to those other death grip sockets.  Also, the pot is way better as well, in that I have more play before it gets loud, and there is barely any channel imbalance from the start, compared to my first unit.  Also, the power supply is slightly different looking.  It sure seems like there were some silent revisions, that have happened since I bought my first unit a year ago.


Your LP died? If so I blame the official compatibility list of tubes! To be safe please use adapter tubes for safety.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 7, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Your LP died? If so I blame the official compatibility list of tubes! To be safe please use adapter tubes for safety.


It sure did, while I was listening it just cut off, and would not come back on.  I have no idea why, but the 5 year warranty sure is nice to have.


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> With the Bugle Boy 6dj8, look for the acid etched codes that read, delta symbol followed by a number, then a letter, and the d shaped top getter.


These the right ones:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/133373878047?ul_noapp=true


----------



## TK16

deuter said:


> These the right ones:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/133373878047?ul_noapp=true


Those are Heerlen Holland 1960's o getter Bugle Boys, they are decent at best honestly. 
You want the late 50' D getters. Kind of pricey right now $120ish a pair. I got 2 pair for $60 total. They were advertised as 1968, but they are 1958. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Matche...702293?hash=item56cace4195:g:LFYAAOSwF~tdfCso


----------



## deuter

What about the Gold Lion 6922’s ?
What’s their sound like, inferior to the NOS tubes?


----------



## deuter

jb77 said:


> I wanted to give another update as I have a new front runner
> 
> I still have only done a preliminary listening on the tubes (after I burn in all my tubes I am going spend a day with every tube again and then do a review on all of the tubes. But for the order of preference I would rate them as follows:
> 
> ...


Do you need an adapter for the 6N3P?


----------



## TK16 (Apr 8, 2020)

Got a pair of PCC88 PW 57 Heerlen coming in today, hopefully it tests good. Going to chuck it in the LP.
1 tube is good testing and 1 is between mediocre and good. Sound great. For $80ish well worth it.


----------



## smoothb0re

If under $50 is difficult, which types are the most affordable you guys would still recommend?

This whole tube business seems like an awful expensive and confusing rabbit hole to fall in.


----------



## TK16

smoothb0re said:


> If under $50 is difficult, which types are the most affordable you guys would still recommend?
> 
> This whole tube business seems like an awful expensive and confusing rabbit hole to fall in.


If your up to it, using tubes that require a pair of socket savers and an 6N3P to ECC88 pair of adapters. This is by far the best $30 pair of tubes you can find. There is a chance that 6N3P, 396A will be more prone to noise than ECC88. You also need a pair of the bakelite adapters, ceramic adapters tend to amplify the noise.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...710ad4bb3fc5244fff33b42|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## smoothb0re

I'd rather keep it as simple as possible, with no adapters. 

I think I could put aside about $100-$120 for a pair of tubes if I'm going to pay $700 for the amp itself. It's just damn difficult to know what to buy.


----------



## deuter

deuter said:


> Do you need an adapter for the 6N3P?


Also what is the link to buy the adapters.


----------



## adamos (Apr 8, 2020)

smoothb0re said:


> I'd rather keep it as simple as possible, with no adapters.
> 
> I think I could put aside about $100-$120 for a pair of tubes if I'm going to pay $700 for the amp itself. It's just damn difficult to know what to buy.



For what it’s worth, I recently got a Liquid Platinum - it’s my first hybrid or tube amp of any kind and I quite like it even with the stock tubes. But I wanted to try some better tubes so I read through this thread and made some notes and recently bought my first pair for not too much and it sounds even better. I’m not mentioning which tubes just because the guys that know what they are doing here will give better advice. My point is that even though it can seem overwhelming there are a number of decent choices and IMO it’s a very enjoyable headphone amp, so I wouldn’t let tube selection discourage you.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 9, 2020)

adamos said:


> For what it’s worth, I recently got a Liquid Platinum - it’s my first hybrid or tube amp of any kind and I quite like it even with the stock tubes. But I wanted to try some better tubes so I read through this thread and made some notes and recently bought my first pair for not too much and it sounds even better. I’m not mentioning which tubes just because the guys that know what they are doing here will give better advice. My point is that even though it can seem overwhelming there are a number of decent choices and IMO it’s a very enjoyable headphone amp, so I wouldn’t let tube selection discourage you.


Well said!

For the new LP owners, I suggest you read through this whole thread, as lots of us tube guys have already taken the time to share all the info you would ever need to find some great tubes.


----------



## TK16

The Lyr tube rolling thread is also a wealth of information as well.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/page-1544#post-15528511
Many of the tubes are compatible with the LP, 6N2P, 6CC41, ECC81, 6201 WILL NOT WORK. Many others do, all 6922 variants (many variants), ECC82, 7316, 6N3P, 396A, 2C51 WILL WORK.


----------



## smoothb0re

It's just incredibly difficult to find that needle in the haystack - not only is there a massive amount of tube types and subtypes, but then it has to be a certain manufacturer and year. It's pretty intimidating. I really wish I was healthy enough to put my energy into researching this stuff. It seems like such an interesting world, and completely unknown to me.

Is ebay an okay place to buy tubes? In terms of, can you generally trust the descriptions? I figured that if nothing else, I could just search for "liquid platinum matched tube pair" and buy whatever's listed at around $50-100 and hope it's better than the stock ones.


----------



## shafat777

Ebay is safe for tubes as long as you buy from well-known sellers. Also, in case youre not sure, you can always email the seller and ask for tube measurements. 

For your LP, search for either 6922 tubes or 7308 tubes. Those seems to sound and match well with LP. Since this is your first foray into the tube life, i would start cheap. Dont jump head first into $70-100 tube pairs right of the bat. From my experience, a pair of JJ electronics e88cc tubes ($25-40) should sound or make enough of a difference compared to the stock EH 6922 tubes. Once you get used to the "tubey" sound characteristics of the new tubes and that might take a few weeks or months, you can venture out and buy some expensive "rare" "vintage" tubes. 

Just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## smoothb0re (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for the input! I have limited experience with tubes, but I'd still consider myself a total newcomer. I had a good experience with my current OTL amp, LD MK3; switching to voshkod 6ZH1P-EV driver & Novosibirsk 6H6P-I power tubes, as per head-fi recommendations, was a massive improvement for less than $100. It gave me the sound that I was after, which isn't very "tubey", something I was looking for due to Aeolus being my daily driver. It's just wider, more pleasant, better dynamics and much better bass. A million times better than stock.

Previously I just ran everything with stock tubes, and based on this experience I fear I have been missing out. It's also making me realise the wealth of knowledge that the people here possess.


----------



## nxxo (Apr 10, 2020)

Are there people who would have tested philips Holland ecc88 61's A-Frame ? it'S maybe a bugle boy branded philips


----------



## deuter

nxxo said:


> Are there people who would have tested philips Holland ecc88 61's A-Frame ? it'S maybe a bugle boy branded philips


I have the Amperex 7308 and its marvellous.Very detailed and rich, may be a tad low treble energy.


----------



## deuter

Do I need an adapter for 6N23P tubes using in the LP.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 15, 2020)

deuter said:


> I have the Amperex 7308 and its marvellous.Very detailed and rich, may be a tad low treble energy.


The Amperex 7308 is a great tube in the LP, and the first tube I put in mine when I got it.  That tube has amazing detail and transient response, with killer punch and dynamics.  I have since moved on, but that tube is really really good.


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> Do I need an adapter for 6N23P tubes using in the LP.


That is the Russian version of the 6922, so no need for an adapter.


----------



## nxxo

i have this tube but i dont know what is it


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> The Amperex 7308 is a great tube in the LP, and the first tube I put in mine when I got it.  That tube has amazing detail and transient response, with killer punch and dynamics.  I have since moved on, but that tube is really really good.


I know but one of the tubes failed therefore Iam collecting new tubes.
Currently have the Gold Lion burning in, it’s
actually not bad.

What are you currently using?


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> That is the Russian version of the 6922, so no need for an adapter.


Thanks, I should have asked you guys earlier. I did order the 6N3P to 6922 adapter s and they were not cheap.


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> I know but one of the tubes failed therefore Iam collecting new tubes.
> Currently have the Gold Lion burning in, it’s
> actually not bad.
> 
> What are you currently using?


Bummer about that failed tube!  I am using some Sylvania 6922 D Getters from 63', and they are by far my favorite of all the NOS tube I have tried.  They are hard to find, but worth the effort.  The Brimar CV2492 is my second favorite, and a little easier to find.


----------



## TK16

deuter said:


> Thanks, I should have asked you guys earlier. I did order the 6N3P to 6922 adapter s and they were not cheap.


Those adapters are for 2C51, 396A, 6N3P types. 6N23P I never liked and these tubes are prone to noise due to being bad testing. Some Russian sellers will lie on the readings and send whatever tubes that still work in an amp. 
6N3P is a different story. This seller has these are highly recommend and good seller. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...449899?hash=item34148351eb:g:k4UAAOSwne5djQ1q


----------



## Shane D (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello. I am in Canada and my Platinum is on it's way to me. I just got an offer I wanted to run by you guys:

"highly recommending strong pairs of tested 1960's Amperex ECC88 tubes branded for hp (Hewlett-Packard) from the Heerlen Holland factory
Made in Holland
Stamping condition: 80 - 90%
$70.00/matched pair"

Sound like a good fit? Price is in Canuck bucks and sounds fine to me.

Thanks!

Shane D


----------



## nwavesailor

I am a HUGE fan of the Amperex / Phillips Heerlen production tubes and their house sound. Others posting here have done WAY more 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 rolling. I find I use more 12AU7, WE 396A and Tube Monger's Mini Mullard for my LP even with quite a few pairs of Amperex that I own. 

Having said that, I just rolled some Amperex (Heereln production) Orange Globe 6DJ8's last week and they sounded great!


----------



## Shane D

nwavesailor said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the Amperex / Phillips Heerlen production tubes and their house sound. Others posting here have done WAY more 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 rolling. I find I use more 12AU7, WE 396A and Tube Monger's Mini Mullard for my LP even with quite a few pairs of Amperex that I own.
> 
> Having said that, I just rolled some Amperex (Heereln production) Orange Globe 6DJ8's last week and they sounded great!



Cool! I think I will take him up on his offer. The price seems pretty good to start out.


----------



## nwavesailor

I am sure Wes S or TK16 will chime in. 

They would tell you be sure they are tested AND can be returned if they are crap!


----------



## Shane D

nwavesailor said:


> I am sure Wes S or TK16 will chime in.
> 
> They would tell you be sure they are tested AND can be returned if they are crap!



I will ask. The guy has been selling on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart) for years and has a perfect satisfaction rating with 786 transactions.


----------



## TK16

I'd strongly suggest to raise your budget if possible and get this pair, Canadian seller. The 60's ECC88's I've found not nearly as good as the 50's version. Older tubes of the same tubes are usually better.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Matche...rentrq:8f6ea34f1710a16d1447aae9ffd5b972|iid:1


----------



## Shane D

TK16 said:


> I'd strongly suggest to raise your budget if possible and get this pair, Canadian seller. The 60's ECC88's I've found not nearly as good as the 50's version. Older tubes of the same tubes are usually better.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Matche...rentrq:8f6ea34f1710a16d1447aae9ffd5b972|iid:1



Wow, they are pricey. I put in my order for the matched Amperex and the deal got a little sweeter:
I also got a matched pair of 6N1P-E and with shipping the cost was $100.00 in Canuck bucks.

Looking forward to the amp and the tubes!


----------



## TK16

Shane D said:


> Wow, they are pricey. I put in my order for the matched Amperex and the deal got a little sweeter:
> I also got a matched pair of 6N1P-E and with shipping the cost was $100.00 in Canuck bucks.
> 
> Looking forward to the amp and the tubes!


You'll be happy with the sound on the ECC88, you can get these D getters cheap if your patient. Got 2 pair for $60. Was advertised as 68 but they are 58. From memory I think the heater current is too high for the LP or something else dangerous like that. I wouldn't buy the 6N1P. You can use 6N23P in the LP or even 6N3P with adapters. The 6N3P is easily the best Russian tubes and very cheap.


----------



## Shane D

TK16 said:


> You'll be happy with the sound on the ECC88, you can get these D getters cheap if your patient. Got 2 pair for $60. Was advertised as 68 but they are 58. From memory I think the heater current is too high for the LP or something else dangerous like that. I wouldn't buy the 6N1P. You can use 6N23P in the LP or even 6N3P with adapters. The 6N3P is easily the best Russian tubes and very cheap.



What do you think is wrong with the 6N1P-E's? They were described as a "zippier".
Would I be better off with 4 Amperex tubes? I am leery of the Reflectors. That is the only three types has has.


----------



## TK16

Shane D said:


> What do you think is wrong with the 6N1P-E's? They were described as a "zippier".
> Would I be better off with 4 Amperex tubes? I am leery of the Reflectors. That is the only three types has has.


The heater current is way too high for the LP. Sound is irrelevant. You can't safely use the 6N1P at all.


----------



## Shane D

TK16 said:


> The heater current is way too high for the LP. Sound is irrelevant. You can't safely use the 6N1P at all.



Thank you.


----------



## hung031086

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223980964288
Is this a good pair for LP ?


----------



## TK16

hung031086 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223980964288
> Is this a good pair for LP ?


Sure it is imo.


----------



## Wes S

hung031086 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223980964288
> Is this a good pair for LP ?


Those are some good ones.


----------



## LCMusicLover

I clearly remember thinking: 

'This is nuts! I'm spending $175 for a pair of tubes (Siemens CCa).'

Now I'm thinking:

'Damn, I really wish I'd bought 2 pair ... or even 3.'

Hopefully things will ease before I need to get more.  I do have a pair of Siemens E88CCs and a pair of E188CCs to 'tide me over'.  But prices and selection are really in the crapper right now.  Understandable of course.  But really inconvenient for ME! 

Cheers all, and stay safe.


----------



## Wes S

LCMusicLover said:


> I clearly remember thinking:
> 
> 'This is nuts! I'm spending $175 for a pair of tubes (Siemens CCa).'
> 
> ...


I hear ya!  I actually have backups for all my favorite tubes, because they are not getting any cheaper and are getting harder and harder to find.  I tend to enjoy them more as well when I have the backups, knowing even if one goes bad, that I can still enjoy that amazing sound with a replacement.  I am definitely an addict.


----------



## TK16

This seller has 1 pair of these left. Hi price/performance ratio. 2 pair I got were new and very high testing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...NOS-Big-getter/223682449899?hash=item34148351


----------



## TK16 (May 1, 2020)

Looking for a trade only in the USA, Looking for a pair of long plate 58 7316 matched pair or a pair of 3x micacsquare getter GEC A2900. Have certain tubes I may be interested in trading for. PM if interested. Thanks.
Copy and paste from the Lyr tube rolling. Don't think any LP owners would have GEC A2900 as it has a gain far too high for the LP.


----------



## TK16

USER=142545]@Guidostrunk[/USER] Turned me on to this. Best bass quality wise I have listened to, 2nd place is the CBS 5670. Sounds like an improved Brimar 12au7. 
Very detailed without the harshness I hear with the Brimar.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CBS-5...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Tubes need a pair of socket savers and ECC82 to 6DJ8 adapters.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> USER=142545]@Guidostrunk[/USER] Turned me on to this. Best bass quality wise I have listened to, 2nd place is the CBS 5670. Sounds like an improved Brimar 12au7.
> Very detailed without the harshness I hear with the Brimar.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CBS-5814WA-PLATINUM-GRADE-Black-Plate-Preamp-Tubes-Matched-Pair-12AU7-6189/392619730972?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Tubes need a pair of socket savers and ECC82 to 6DJ8 adapters.


I have a few of those and love them.  Another killer tube with a very similar sound sig, but even more transparent and better bass, is the Sylvania 5814a triple mica  with short grey plates.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I have a few of those and love them.  Another killer tube with a very similar sound sig, but even more transparent and better bass, is the Sylvania 5814a triple mica  with short grey plates.


Can you post some examples of the Sylvania 5814a?


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Can you post some examples of the Sylvania 5814a?


Sure thing.  Here is a pic of the good ones.  The have square getters too, and can be labled as JHS (military version) or Gold Brand (civilian version).





There is a black plate version, but it is not nearly as good or magical.  So avoid this one below.


----------



## TK16 (May 20, 2020)

Are these it?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174282477728?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l7494%2F7%3Feuid%3Dd783c9d745044d56b65e9e3bd832b57a%26bu%3D43752196985%26ut%3DRU%26segname%3D11010%26crd%3D20200520172704%26osub%3D-1%7E1%26ch%3Dosgood%26loc%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F174282477728%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%2Cut%3Dut%2Cch%3Dch%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Curl%3Dloc%2Cosub%3Dosub%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l7494%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D34b374151720aa4651f2322fffffb5c0&ul_noapp=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JHS-5814A-Vacuum-Tubes-Lot-of-3-SYLVANIA-NOS-NIB/293033813389


----------



## Wes S (May 21, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Are these it?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174282477728?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l7494%2F7%3Feuid%3Dd783c9d745044d56b65e9e3bd832b57a%26bu%3D43752196985%26ut%3DRU%26segname%3D11010%26crd%3D20200520172704%26osub%3D-1%7E1%26ch%3Dosgood%26loc%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F174282477728%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%2Cut%3Dut%2Cch%3Dch%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Curl%3Dloc%2Cosub%3Dosub%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l7494%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D34b374151720aa4651f2322fffffb5c0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JHS-5814A-Vacuum-Tubes-Lot-of-3-SYLVANIA-NOS-NIB/293033813389


Those first ones are my favorite 6922, and the second ones are not the better Sylvania 5814a.


----------



## Wes S (May 21, 2020)

@TK16  The Sylvania 5814a that is even better than the CBS 5814a looks like the ones below.  However, I can't tell from the pics, but the good ones have a square getters.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/402266142106

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133350230987

Here is some more info, from a trusted site.

http://tubemaze.info/sylvania-gold-brand-5814-three-mica-2/

http://tubemaze.info/sylvania-jhs-5814-gray-plates/

Here are some of the good ones with d getter or "square getter", they don't test that great, but this is what they look like. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-G...947768?hash=item2157063e78:g:UvEAAOSwwFlcd-12


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Those first ones are my favorite 6922, and the second ones are not the better Sylvania 5814a.


That 6922 was an error in my part, only looking for 5814a tubes.


----------



## sahmen

Wow Monoprice!  This makes me want to buy the LP all over again....

http://m.email.monoprice.com/rest/h...t99aOn_KzFCebrRZMh71.html?deliveryName=DM8395


----------



## Zachik

People who waited thus far are well rewarded!
(I am NOT one of them... )


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> Wow Monoprice!  This makes me want to buy the LP all over again....
> 
> http://m.email.monoprice.com/rest/h...t99aOn_KzFCebrRZMh71.html?deliveryName=DM8395


Wow, if there ever was a time to pickup an LP, this is it.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Jul 7, 2020)

So after the 837th person told  me to try xxx tube from the 12AU7 family in my LP, I'm gonna try it.  But, a couple questions:

- are all these 'equally compatible' assuming adapters are used:  12AU7, ECC82, E82CC, E812CC, 5814A, 5814wa, B749, CV-4003, 5963, 6189, M8136, etc
- can adapters easily be swapped in/out in LP (seems like they might be hard to extract)

Finally, can anyone recommend a good 'starter' tube.  For example, I started out with Gold Lion E88CC/6922s and they gave  me a sense of what I was looking for, as well as being a good 'middle-of-the-road' tube.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Do you like warm sound? or do you like neutral and very detailed sound with great bass? 
Those tubes mentioned are all compatible but I'm uncertain about the E812cc. That may be a typo though lol. 


LCMusicLover said:


> So after the 837th person told  me to try xxx tube from the 12AU7 family in my LP, I'm gonna try it.  But, a couple questions:
> 
> - are all these 'equally compatible' assuming adapters are used:  12AU7, ECC82, E82CC, E812CC, 5814A, 5814wa, B749, CV-4003, 5963, 6189, M8136, etc
> - can adapters easily be swapped in/out in LP (seems like they might be hard to extract)
> ...


----------



## deuter

I recently got a pair of Russian NOS tubes, has the best instrument separation I have heard from the amp.
The save between them is dark like space it’s so easy to pin point instruments. The vocals are placed very close  while the rest of the instruments and well spread.
The tubes were not even removed from the original package. I had to unpin rusty staples and found Russian manual inside each of the case.
The tubes themselves look new and clean like they were made last month.
If anyone is interested I can link further details.
The overall sound is scary real.


----------



## Wes S

LCMusicLover said:


> So after the 837th person told  me to try xxx tube from the 12AU7 family in my LP, I'm gonna try it.  But, a couple questions:
> 
> - are all these 'equally compatible' assuming adapters are used:  12AU7, ECC82, E82CC, E812CC, 5814A, 5814wa, B749, CV-4003, 5963, 6189, M8136, etc
> - can adapters easily be swapped in/out in LP (seems like they might be hard to extract)
> ...


Nice!  I just bought the adapters from Tubmonger a few minutes ago, so should be hearing the 12AU7's and 5814a's very soon (hopefully by the weekend).    First tube up is the CBS 5814 Black Plate Bent Square Getter (earliest version w/ white print).  I am loving all the new hype surrounding the LP!!!  

Happy Rolling!


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> I recently got a pair of Russian NOS tubes, has the best instrument separation I have heard from the amp.
> The save between them is dark like space it’s so easy to pin point instruments. The vocals are placed very close  while the rest of the instruments and well spread.
> The tubes were not even removed from the original package. I had to unpin rusty staples and found Russian manual inside each of the case.
> The tubes themselves look new and clean like they were made last month.
> ...


I am interested in which Russians they are.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I just bought the adapters from Tubmonger a few minutes ago, so should be hearing the 12AU7's and 5814a's very soon (hopefully by the weekend).    First tube up is the CBS 5814 Black Plate Bent Square Getter (earliest version w/ white print).  I am loving all the new hype surrounding the LP!!!
> 
> Happy Rolling!


Did you get the adapters for the WE 396A as well. Those adapters open up Russuan 6N3P. These tubes are better than the majority of 6922 but a step or 2 down from the best ECC82.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 7, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Did you get the adapters for the WE 396A as well. Those adapters open up Russuan 6N3P. These tubes are better than the majority of 6922 but a step or 2 down from the best ECC82.


Before the cap mod, I did try the WE 396A  Square Getters and to my surprise I like the Sylvania 6922 D Getters quite a bit better.  I am really interested to see how my CBS and Sylvania 5814's sound though, and can't wait till this weekend.


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> I am interested in which Russians they are.


NOS 6N23P


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> NOS 6N23P


Thanks!


----------



## koover

Wes S said:


> Thanks!


Dude, get the Russians. TK turned me on to these a few years back when I didn’t know squat (well still don’t) and for the $$$ you pay for these with adapter, i still roll them in probably more then most of what I have, I had I have a boatload if stock. I concur with TK. Such an incredibly underrated tube and stands tall with others that are 5x’s as
Much. I just think people think they’re junk and they don’t know what they’re missing. They are a very solid tube bro!


----------



## TK16

koover said:


> Dude, get the Russians. TK turned me on to these a few years back when I didn’t know squat (well still don’t) and for the $$$ you pay for these with adapter, i still roll them in probably more then most of what I have, I had I have a boatload if stock. I concur with TK. Such an incredibly underrated tube and stands tall with others that are 5x’s as
> Much. I just think people think they’re junk and they don’t know what they’re missing. They are a very solid tube bro!


Your referring to the 6N3P with adapter, just making it clear as someone mentioned 6N23P.


----------



## Wes S

koover said:


> Dude, get the Russians. TK turned me on to these a few years back when I didn’t know squat (well still don’t) and for the $$$ you pay for these with adapter, i still roll them in probably more then most of what I have, I had I have a boatload if stock. I concur with TK. Such an incredibly underrated tube and stands tall with others that are 5x’s as
> Much. I just think people think they’re junk and they don’t know what they’re missing. They are a very solid tube bro!


I am gonna keep my eye out for a pair of the 6n3p.  Thanks!


----------



## TK16 (Jul 7, 2020)

koover said:


> Dude, get the Russians. TK turned me on to these a few years back when I didn’t know squat (well still don’t) and for the $$$ you pay for these with adapter, i still roll them in probably more then most of what I have, I had I have a boatload if stock. I concur with TK. Such an incredibly underrated tube and stands tall with others that are 5x’s as
> Much. I just think people think they’re junk and they don’t know what they’re missing. They are a very solid tube bro!





Wes S said:


> I am gonna keep my eye out for a pair of the 6n3p.  Thanks!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...730a69245261f52ffeed68b|iid:1&redirect=mobile

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...rentrq:29b396f31730adaa671227abfff0165e|iid:1


----------



## Wes S (Jul 7, 2020)

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-396a-6385-2C51-ECC42-Tubes-triple-mica-1950x-NOS-Big-getter/324172903286?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=2a3dbd40722e4ddf96c28e39f7a12376&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=324172903286&itm=324172903286&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9a161b06-c05e-11ea-9ea3-74dbd1800c3a|parentrq:29b0b4961730a69245261f52ffeed68b|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-396a-6385-2C51-ECC42-Tubes-FOTON-1960s-NOS/222903347798?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=6c1527c00ec641618ebb05da297e486d&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=3&mehot=none&sd=222903347798&itm=222903347798&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Foton&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:0ac3edb4-c05f-11ea-8a23-74dbd18000f6|parentrq:29b396f31730adaa671227abfff0165e|iid:1


Thanks bro!  I was hoping you would share those links.  

Which one would you go with?


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Thanks! Which one would you go with?


Both, very cheap. The Reflektor 6N3P 3x 50's are a tad less warmer that the Foton. The Foton's are 60's the 50's version is better. They 50's 6N3P have the huge getter flash like the Reflektor.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Both, very cheap. The Reflektor 6N3P 3x 50's are a tad less warmer that the Foton. The Foton's are 60's the 50's version is better. They 50's 6N3P have the huge getter flash like the Reflektor.


Got ya!  Thanks man


----------



## LCMusicLover

Guidostrunk said:


> or do you like neutral and very detailed sound with great bass?


This 


> ...but I'm uncertain about the E812cc. That may be a typo though lol.


Could well be -- it was very late and I was cruising various sites for 'lists' and either typoed copying, or reproduced a typo in the source site.


LCMusicLover said:


> - can adapters easily be swapped in/out in LP (seems like they might be hard to extract)?


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 7, 2020)

Great to see some long time LP owners finally going adapters for 12AU7 and / or 396A etc

If you liked your LP with the 6DJ / 6922 / 7308 types (and with the cap upgrades) you will likely enjoy these new tube options! Yes there are less costly adapters, but the Tube Monger versions arevery well made.
 I also use the adapters with the TM socket savers (Sorry Wes S, I know you are not a fan of SS)


----------



## Wes S (Jul 7, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> Great to see some long time LP owners finally going adapters for 12AU7 and / or 396A etc
> 
> If you liked your LP with the 6DJ / 6922 / 7308 types (and with the cap upgrades) you will likely enjoy these new tube options! Yes there are less costly adapters, but the Tube Monger versions arevery well made.
> I also use the adapters with the TM socket savers (Sorry Wes S, I know you are not a fan of SS)


I can't wait to hear all my 12au7/5814 variants!  The famous CBS/Hytron 5814a black plate with bent square getter, are up first.

Yep, I won't be using an extra socket savers (noise antenna/eye sore), with my 12au7 to 6922 adapter.  I like the look of the tubes sitting flush to the top of the LP, without the ugly socket saver (uneeded eye sore).


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Both, very cheap. The Reflektor 6N3P 3x 50's are a tad less warmer that the Foton. The Foton's are 60's the 50's version is better. They 50's 6N3P have the huge getter flash like the Reflektor.


Thanks for the link bro!  I went ahead and bought a pair of the the Reflektor 6N3P 3x 50's.  I see I am not the only one, as there were 4 pairs available this morning, and now there is only 1.


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> I can't wait to hear all my 12au7/5814 variants!  The famous CBS/Hytron 5814a black plate with bent square getter, are up first.
> 
> Yep, I won't be using an extra socket savers (noise antenna/eye sore), with my 12au7 to 6922 adapter.  I like the look of the tubes sitting flush to the top of the LP, without the ugly socket saver (uneeded eye sore).


Well, Wes at least you bought the BEST 12AU7 adapters from TM w or w/o the 'ugly'   SS!

Even thought you are late to the party, using 12AU7 with your TP,  you at least HAVE the tubes w/o spending more $$$ so let the rolling begin.


----------



## Wes S

koover said:


> Dude, get the Russians. TK turned me on to these a few years back when I didn’t know squat (well still don’t) and for the $$$ you pay for these with adapter, i still roll them in probably more then most of what I have, I had I have a boatload if stock. I concur with TK. Such an incredibly underrated tube and stands tall with others that are 5x’s as
> Much. I just think people think they’re junk and they don’t know what they’re missing. They are a very solid tube bro!


I just bought a pair bro!  Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## nwavesailor

ZMF Pendent arriving tomorrow so it will be intersting to compare with the newly re-capped LP!


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> ZMF Pendent arriving tomorrow so it will be intersting to compare with the newly re-capped LP!


Nice man!  That is my next amp, so I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## nwavesailor

I do hope to find a true tube amp will have a different sound than the hybrid(s) I own or have tried. 
The LP is going to be pretty hard to top, even before the Elna cap upgrade!


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> I do hope to find a true tube amp will have a different sound than the hybrid(s) I own or have tried.
> The LP is going to be pretty hard to top, even before the Elna cap upgrade!


I have been researching that amp for a year, and you are in for a treat brother.


----------



## nwavesailor

I sure hope so!

I have SO many tubes ready for it.................


----------



## deuter

What’s the Elna Cap upgrade ?
Any details on performance improvements?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Start at post 2,875
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/monoprice-monolith-liquid-platinum-by-alex-cavalli.876406/page-192


deuter said:


> What’s the Elna Cap upgrade ?
> Any details on performance improvements?


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> What’s the Elna Cap upgrade ?
> Any details on performance improvements?



LP in stock form = Best hybrid under $1000
LP with Elna cap mod = One of the best hybrids.


----------



## Sandifop (Jul 8, 2020)

Wes S said:


> LP in stock form = Best hybrid under $1000
> LP with Elna cap mod = One of the best hybrids.


Obviously I haven't heard all of the hybrids out there but the difference is well worth the small investment in my opinion. I only have 40-hours of burn but I am really pleased with the details and clarity. Good stuff.

_Warning: warranty isn't going to be pleased if you buy a new LP and upgrade it. The only reason I mention this is companies like Drop and Monoprice are fine for 'replacing' a unit but less fine when it comes to parts and repair. _

That said, glad I voided my warranty (so far).


----------



## deuter

Wes S said:


> LP in stock form = Best hybrid under $1000
> LP with Elna cap mod = One of the best hybrids.


The caps are user replaceable?
I wild rather not have to solder as I’am afraid to screw it up.


----------



## Sandifop

deuter said:


> The caps are user replaceable?
> I wild rather not have to solder as I’am afraid to screw it up.


Soldered on but look up the tread and you can find a US person who will solder them in.


----------



## Guidostrunk

@ksorota  does the mod. Shoot him a pm.


deuter said:


> The caps are user replaceable?
> I wild rather not have to solder as I’am afraid to screw it up.


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> @ksorota  does the mod. Shoot him a pm.


I can confirm @ksorota, is a pleasure to work with.  I highly recommend getting in touch with him, and getting the cap mod done.


----------



## Sandifop

Guidostrunk said:


> @ksorota  does the mod. Shoot him a pm.


Hej Guidostrunk, 
Except for the lunch money, do you see any downside to this upgrade? From my chair it seems to be only upsides.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Yep. I'm losing a lot of sleep these days. Can't seem to pull my cans off of my head when I should be in bed lol. 


Sandifop said:


> Hej Guidostrunk,
> Except for the lunch money, do you see any downside to this upgrade? From my chair it seems to be only upsides.


----------



## Sandifop (Jul 8, 2020)

Guidostrunk said:


> Yep. I'm losing a lot of sleep these days. Can't seem to pull my cans off of my head when I should be in bed lol.


Making it hard to get audio mixing done while spending hours marveling at $700 (total) for the LP plus caps.


----------



## Wes S

Sandifop said:


> Making it hard to get audio mixing done while spending hours marveling at $700 (total) for the LP plus caps.


$700 for a new cap modded LP is such an incredible value, that I am seriously thinking about buying another one for my office.


----------



## Sandifop

Wes S said:


> $700 for a new cap modded LP is such an incredible value, that I am seriously thinking about buying another one for my office.


I am tempted to buy another, also. However, I’d like to leave it stock for awhile to compare and marvel. Such a little thing; such a noticeable improvement. A thing of joy.


----------



## Wes S

Sandifop said:


> I am tempted to buy another, also. However, I’d like to leave it stock for awhile to compare and marvel. Such a little thing; such a noticeable improvement. A thing of joy.


That could be fun to hear the differences.  However, if I buy another one, it is getting shipped straight to @ksorota for the mod.  There is no going back for me, it is just too good now with the new caps.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Wes S said:


> I can confirm @ksorota, is a pleasure to work with.  I highly recommend getting in touch with him, and getting the cap mod done.


I shipped my amp to @ksorota (across country, Oregon to Massachusets) on Monday June 29.  Received the modded amp back one week later on July 6. I don't suppose every amp will be done _that_ quickly, but I really appreciated how quickly he worked. Thanks!


Wes S said:


> That could be fun to hear the differences.  However, if I buy another one, it is getting shipped straight to @ksorota for the mod.  There is no going back for me, it is just too good now with the new caps.


I had two for a while -- great for comparing tubes, especially since I could drive both simultaneously out of my balanced preamp


----------



## LCMusicLover

I bit the bullet and ordered some adapters and tubes.  Should arrive sometime week after next.  I went to @Deyan for some custom adapters which would stick out of the holes enough to make removal easy.

Ordered some 50s era NOS Sylvania and some GEs.  Also chatting with seller of a pair of Brimar CV-4003. It is nice to shop for tubes where the per pair price is below $50 rather than over $200 (or even more). I guess I'll find out if the 12AU7 excitement is all it's cracked up to be.

Meanwhile, caps will have burnt in for 48 hours by the time I get home, so looking forward to trying some of my 6922 tubes with cap-modded LP.  Guess I'll be up late


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-7316-12AU7-D-getter-Triangle8l-code-pair/143645582968
Got this pair incoming from Hawaii.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 8, 2020)

I should sell some of my tubes!!!

Nah............just collecting like all of you..........


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-7316-12AU7-D-getter-Triangle8l-code-pair/143645582968
> Got this pair incoming from Hawaii.


Nice man!  I know how much you like those.


----------



## TK16

Well 2 hours before my 7316 I had all my gear unplugged with yesterday's weather. Plugged everything in and my PSU made a loud popping noise and is dead.


----------



## nwavesailor

Well, you do 5 years coverage and perhaps Monoprice will just send a new PS.


----------



## TK16

PSU in my PC.


----------



## nwavesailor

Oh.............still easily swapped out with a new part isn't it?


----------



## TK16

I just ordered a replacement,  the bad 1 is a tad over the 5 year warranty almost 10 years.


----------



## nwavesailor

Don't they stock them at the Budd Lake 'PSU's R US' store??????


----------



## deuter

deuter said:


> I recently got a pair of Russian NOS tubes, has the best instrument separation I have heard from the amp.
> The save between them is dark like space it’s so easy to pin point instruments. The vocals are placed very close  while the rest of the instruments and well spread.
> The tubes were not even removed from the original package. I had to unpin rusty staples and found Russian manual inside each of the case.
> The tubes themselves look new and clean like they were made last month.
> ...


One thing I forgot the mention is the amp run very cold, opposite to the burning brick it used to be with other tubes.
That’s strange because the gain is still the same if not slightly higher but that could be placebo.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 13, 2020)

Well I finally did it folks!  The 12au7 to 6922 adapters are in and I started with one of the best tubes in the family, the Sylvania Gold Brand 5814a Triple Mica, Square Getter, Short Grey Plates.    The Sylvania GB 5814a is considered the one of the best of the 5814 family, due to it's incredibly balanced, transparent and highly musical presentation and from all my testing of 12au7/5814's, I concur.  I figured this was a good place to start.


----------



## Wes S

Holy crap!  These 5814's sound incredible!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Have you tried the CBS hytron 5814?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Don't forget. Those 7730 will be headed your way soon Wes. Lol


----------



## Guidostrunk

I'll be sending you my D getters


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> I'll be sending you my D getters


Apparently you are getting back non gold pin 7730, sorry for the mixup bro.


----------



## Guidostrunk

O getter or D getter? O was supposed to go to Slim.


TK16 said:


> Apparently you are getting back non gold pin 7730, sorry for the mixup bro.


----------



## Guidostrunk

No biggie bro. Appreciate you testing them for me.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> No biggie bro. Appreciate you testing them for me.


I was just kidding everything is shipped to the right people.


----------



## Guidostrunk

🤦‍♂️ hahahahaha 


TK16 said:


> I was just kidding everything is shipped to the right people.


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> Have you tried the CBS hytron 5814?


That's up next.  However, I went with the Sylvania first because it is better all around. The Sylvania has harder hitting tighter bass and is more transparent. The CBS is like a warmer slightly less transparent version of the Sylvania, from all my findings using them in my BHC. From all I have read, I imagine the Sylvania 5814a triple mica grey plate square getter and 7730 are going to be neck and neck, but we shall see real soon.


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> Don't forget. Those 7730 will be headed your way soon Wes. Lol


I am pumped to hear them, and compare them to my Sylvania 5814!


----------



## Guidostrunk

I have 3 different pairs of Sylvania. Haven't found the ones that you recommend yet but after reading tubemaze and audio asylum I managed to score a pair of 53 long plate tilted D getter 5814. Haven't had a listen yet trying to finish up my yard work. Lol

Those guys seemed to prefer the long plate D getter over the triple mica but as you know. It's all subjective lol. 

The other 2 pair were ok. Transparent and whatnot, but sleepy sounding. No dynamics. The one pair is strange in construction. It has a 3rd mica but it's attached to the getter instead of the frame. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 12, 2020)

Guidostrunk said:


> I have 3 different pairs of Sylvania. Haven't found the ones that you recommend yet but after reading tubemaze and audio asylum I managed to score a pair of 53 long plate tilted D getter 5814. Haven't had a listen yet trying to finish up my yard work. Lol
> 
> Those guys seemed to prefer the long plate D getter over the triple mica but as you know. It's all subjective lol.
> 
> The other 2 pair were ok. Transparent and whatnot, but sleepy sounding. No dynamics. The one pair is strange in construction. It has a 3rd mica but it's attached to the getter instead of the frame. Never seen anything like it.


Nice! Tubemaze is where I learned about the one I have.

As far as sleepy sounding and that is how I would describe the CBS/Hytron 5814 compared to the Sylvania 5814 I have.


----------



## nwavesailor

For those of you deciding on 12AU7 adapters, @Wes S has the Tube Monger version. They are just a hair above the chassis top to allow for easy rolling as well as a nice clean look and cool operation. I have had '0' microphonic issues with countless tubes rolled using the TM adapters. No affiliation but I am a BIG fan!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Same adapters here. They're worth the cash for sure.


----------



## nwavesailor

Yup, the TM stuff is a bit more $$$ but IMO worth it!


----------



## DowdyPrime

Speaking of TM and Tubemaze, do you guys have a preferred source for someone starting out to learn about tube rolling in general? Getters, testing, calibration... I'm picking some things from general searches and looking at TM and Tubemaze, but wondering if you have favorites. It it quite a deep ocean of knowledge...


----------



## TK16

DowdyPrime said:


> Speaking of TM and Tubemaze, do you guys have a preferred source for someone starting out to learn about tube rolling in general? Getters, testing, calibration... I'm picking some things from general searches and looking at TM and Tubemaze, but wondering if you have favorites. It it quite a deep ocean of knowledge...


A long read but the Schiit Lyr tube rollers thread here has everything you could ask for. Any questions you may have has been answered numerous times.


----------



## DowdyPrime

TK16 said:


> A long read but the Schiit Lyr tube rollers thread here has everything you could ask for. Any questions you may have has been answered numerous times.


Ha! I started there, but the sheer length is ... well.. nuts. But I take your point that it's all there! I guess I have my reading for the next few months cut out for me...


----------



## TK16

I'd skip the few hundred or so pages. I'd start at around 2017ish and read from there. Many of the tubes in Schiit amps can be used in the LP. Notable exceptions are ECC81, 6201, A2900, 6N2P and others.


----------



## DowdyPrime

TK16 said:


> I'd skip the few hundred or so pages. I'd start at around 2017ish and read from there. Many of the tubes in Schiit amps can be used in the LP. Notable exceptions are ECC81, 6201, A2900, 6N2P and others.


Right. I'm less interested in particular recommendations but in tube knowledge in general (like features to be aware of, testing requirements, cautions regarding use, etc. like a primer); but I guess I can ferret that out from the various sub-threads. thx.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 17, 2020)

So, it's time for a roll!  I have been really digging the Sylvania Gold Brand Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter 5814a, and honestly this could be endgame, but as an avid tube roller I just have try another tube.  So with that said here is today's roll, and this roll is dedicated to @TK16, as he was the one who showed me this tube.

The famous 7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter 58'


----------



## Slim1970

Wes S said:


> So, it's time for a roll!  I have been really digging the Sylvania Gold Brand Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter 5814a, and honestly this could be endgame, but as an avid tube roller I just have try another tube.  So with that said here is today's roll, and this roll is dedicated to @TK16, as he was the one who showed me this tube.
> 
> The famous 7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter 58'


Let us know how they sound.


----------



## Wes S

Slim1970 said:


> Let us know how they sound.


For sure man!  I have a feeling they are gonna be epic.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey yall!

So, I listened with the 7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter's 58' all day yesterday, and there is a reason @TK16 has them ranked # 1 on his tube rankings. These things are magical in my cap modded LP! The first thing that jumps out is the freaking huge 3D sounstage. The sound seems to jump way outside the ear cups, and fill up my whole room. The bass hits hard and tight with a little more bloom than my Sylvania 5814a, and is much welcomed. The mids and highs are delicious and smooth, while still being detailed and dynamic, and the notes have weight and texture to them you can feel.  The 7316 seems to combine the best attributes of some of my favorite tubes into one magical, super fun and highly capable sound signature, that is addictive to listen to. The 7316 LP Foil D, has the perfect combination of warmth and detail, and has one of the blackest backgrounds I have heard in a tube, which makes for an exciting and fatigue free listening experience. This tube has been hunted nearly to extinction and I can clearly see why, and while I like it in my Bottlehead Crack, I can honestly say I freaking love it in my cap modded LP! 

Happy listening, rolling, and tube hunting!

Wes


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> So, I listened with the 7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter's 58' all day yesterday, and there is a reason @TK16 has them ranked # 1 on his tube rankings. These things are magical in my cap modded LP! The first thing that jumps out is the freaking huge 3D sounstage. The sound seems to jump way outside the ear cups, and fill up my whole room. The bass hits hard and tight with a little more bloom than my Sylvania 5814a, and is much welcomed. The mids and highs are delicious and smooth, while still being detailed and dynamic, and the notes have weight and texture to them you can feel.  The 7316 seems to combine the best attributes of some of my favorite tubes into one magical, super fun and highly capable sound signature, that is addictive to listen to. The 7316 LP Foil D, has the perfect combination of warmth and detail, and has one of the blackest backgrounds I have heard in a tube, which makes for an exciting and fatigue free listening experience. This tube has been hunted nearly to extinction and I can clearly see why, and while I like it in my Bottlehead Crack, I can honestly say I freaking love it in my cap modded LP!
> 
> ...


Wanted to add that if you cannot find the long plate D-getter, the 59 D-getter short plate 7316 is a freaking fantastic listen. Highly recommended if you cannot find the long plate 7316. They can run a bit less expensive if you take your time searching. 
@Wes S since you are fine using adapter tubes there are some fantastic PCC88 out there. 7 volt heater that runs happily at 6.3 volts.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 18, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Wanted to add that if you cannot find the long plate D-getter, the 59 D-getter short plate 7316 is a freaking fantastic listen. Highly recommended if you cannot find the long plate 7316. They can run a bit less expensive if you take your time searching.
> @Wes S since you are fine using adapter tubes there are some fantastic PCC88 out there. 7 volt heater that runs happily at 6.3 volts.


The short plate D Getter is on my hunting list, as well as another pair of the LP for backup.  The 7316 D Getter is legit, no doubt.  The huge 3D like soundstage is epic, and so much fun.

I will look into this PCC88, and have definitely noticed them in your signature and tube rankings.


----------



## deuter

Nice to see we still rank the LP design among the very top.


----------



## TK16

deuter said:


> Nice to see we still rank the LP design among the very top.


LP equals long plate (7316 D-getter).


----------



## Wes S (Jul 23, 2020)

Next tube on deck for a roll is a special one for me, and is my true "Holy Grail" 12AU7.  This tube is as rare as they come and I have hunted for this one every day all day for the past couple of years, and just recently found a pair.  This tube is considered a TOTL level tube by anyone who has heard it, and was a favorite of mine in my Bottlehead Crack.  Known for it's warmth and musicality with amazing detail and speed with a euphonicly textured midrange and some of the best treble of any tube I have heard.  Also, this tube is known for it's huge expansive 3D soundstage, and I can't wait to hear it compared to the 7316's insanely big stage.  This tube definitely has that "tube magic" that some of the better NOS tubes are known for,  and I can't wait to hear it in the cap modded LP!  

Hamburg Valvo ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter 56'

K62 D6A







Happy Rolling and Listening!

Wes


----------



## nwavesailor

Oh no.........Wes is posting tube porn AGAIN!


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> Oh no.........Wes is posting tube porn AGAIN!


LOL!  There is more where that came from, so stay tuned.   

Next up and on deck are one of Tubemonger's amazing creations with some "Flying Leads" tubes, the Brimar CV4034.


----------



## Wes S

I know others have already talked these babies up, but I just wanted to give a shout out for the Tubemonger 12au7 to 6922 adapter!  This adapter seems to have been made for the LP, as in the perfect size and height, and makes tube rolling an absolute breeze.  I am having a blast using my 12au7/5814's, and the ease of removing the tubes really adds to the positive experience.  Bravo to Tubemonger!


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> I know others have already talked these babies up, but I just wanted to give a shout out for the Tubemonger 12au7 to 6922 adapter!  This adapter seems to have been made for the LP, as in the perfect size and height, and makes tube rolling an absolute breeze.  I am having a blast using my 12au7/5814's, and the ease of removing the tubes really adds to the positive experience.  Bravo to Tubemonger!


But the real fun is getting those suckers out!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 19, 2020)

ksorota said:


> But the real fun is getting those suckers out!


LOL!  I bet they are a serious PITA and I was aware of that going into it and was prepared to have to possibly break them to remove them. However, thankfully I am loving the 12au7's so much, that I have no plans to remove them.   12au7's and their variants (5814, 7316, & 7730) are all that will be going into this amp, from now on.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 19, 2020)

For a guy who was resistant to using anything but the approved 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 in the LP to 'all 12AU7 all the time'!
You already have some nice 12AU7's so at least you don't need to buy lots more...........or do you?  
Welcome aboard the TM 12AU7 adapter bus, Wes S

BTW, the TM flying lead CV3986 (AKA Mini Mullard) need no adapter (NOT easy to use w/o a Socket saver  in the LP) is simply stunning!


----------



## skor

ksorota said:


> But the real fun is getting those suckers out!





Wes S said:


> LOL!  I bet they are a serious PITA and I was aware of that going into it and was prepared to have to possibly break them to remove them. However, thankfully I am loving the 12au7's so much, that I have no plans to remove them.   12au7's and their variants (5814, 7316, & 7730) are all that will be going into this amp, from now on.



That's what the TM SS's are for . @Wes S What are you going to do with your 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 stash? I'm sure you have quite the collection....   @Wes S recommended some Sylvania 5814's which I grabbed along w/ the TM adapters; this will by my jump into the 12AU7 pond. Looking forward to comparing them to '63 Sylvania D-getter 6922s.  Hopefully modded LP coming from @ksorota sometime next week so I can test vs stock...fun times ahead!  
This hobby has kept me sane amidst all the CV madness.  Happy listening all


----------



## LCMusicLover

skor said:


> That's what the TM SS's are for . @Wes S What are you going to do with your 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 stash? I'm sure you have quite the collection....   @Wes S recommended some Sylvania 5814's which I grabbed along w/ the TM adapters; this will by my jump into the 12AU7 pond. Looking forward to comparing them to '63 Sylvania D-getter 6922s.  Hopefully modded LP coming from @ksorota sometime next week so I can test vs stock...fun times ahead!
> This hobby has kept me sane amidst all the CV madness.  Happy listening all


I’m jumping in as well. Ordered some custom (taller) adapters from @Deyan which should arrive in another week or so.

Can anyone talk about Sylvania 5814 vs 5814A or 5814WA?


----------



## nwavesailor

First there was Corona and_ now_ Wes S and LCMusicLover are jumping into the deep end where the 12AU7 swim!


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> First there was Corona and_ now_ Wes S and LCMusicLover are jumping into the deep end where the 12AU7 swim!


We should of kept our mouths shut on the ECC82, everything will be much harder to come by.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 19, 2020)

TK16 said:


> We should of kept our mouths shut on the ECC82, everything will be much harder to come by.


Watch out here I come!  Just kidding, as I pretty much already have as good as you can get when it comes 12au7's so I won't be in the hunt.  There is one more tube that I am so anxious to try, I am loosing my mind.  However,  it should not be much longer until I get to hear it.  Also, I think I might already have the "one" in my amp at the moment, but will shall see.   More to come on how these 2 super tubes compare, and what they are. . .


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 25, 2020)

Wes S said:


> There is one more tube that I am so anxious to try, I am loosing my mind.  However,  it should not be much longer until I get to hear it.  Also, I think I might already have the "one" in my amp at the moment, but will shall see.


Would this 'mystery' tube be from Germany staring with a V and the #6--- ? (actually these would NOT work in the TP)

That is what my crystal "What tubes could Wes_ possibly _be hunting for now?" ball!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 24, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> Would this 'mystery' tube be from Germany staring with a V and the #6--- ?
> 
> That is what my crystal "What tubes could Wes_ possibly _be hunting for now?" ball!


Not really a mystery, as it's already been talked about in this thread, but it was made in the good old USA.  The tube I am so excited to try is the 7730, and it should not be much longer.  Now, the tube I think is going to give the 7730 a run for it's money is still a secret, as I first need to find a backup pair (they are that good!), before I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 21, 2020)

Just popping in to say, the Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getters 56' are legit.  Compared to the 7316 LP Foil D 58', the Hamburg Foil D has stronger bass, clearer mids, and better balance overall, while still having that organic warmth.  The big thing that jumps out at me, is the PRAT.  The PRAT is unreal with the Hamburg tube, and within seconds of a song playing, some part of my body is moving, whether it be my head, hands or feet.  The Hamburg Foil D has just as big of a 3D sound stage, with even more depth and height.  The highs are detailed yet delicate, and have this amazingly lifelike decay, where the notes seem to float away effortlessly.  The vocals are a bit more forward, bigger and clearer, which as a fan of vocals is great, and the notes have more weight, snap and impact compared to the 7316 as well.  The Hamburg Foil D is an amazing tube that has this magical combination of being detailed & dynamic, yet warm & delicate at the same time.  This tube puts you there with the musicians and I can clearly see why it has been hunted to nearly extinction.

So far my 12au7 tube rankings in the LP are:

1.  Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getters 56' - (Really in a league of it's own)

2.  Sylvania 5814a Triple Mica, Short Grey Plate, Square Getter  &  7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter 58' (These 2 are about equal in performance, with totally different sound signatures)

Next tubes to be rolled:

Brimar CV4034
Raytheon 7730 - O Getter & D Getter
Amperex Holland Long Plate Foil D Getter 57'

Happy hunting and rolling!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey folks!

I have a special tube with me today, and I can confirm it sounds outstanding, and is a "Top Tier" tube no doubt.

Raytheon 7730 O Getter Short Plate






This tube sounds like my Sylvania 5814a Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter and Valvo Hamburg ECC82 LP Foil D Getter had a baby, and the baby got the best traits of both. The bass impact, and overall PRAT of the Hamburg and clarity and balance of the Sylvania. This tube is a top tier tube no doubt man! The bass impact/texture and vocals are what really stand out, as well as the overall balance and the 3D stage.  A killer tube no doubt!





Happy rolling and hunting,

Wes


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


>



@Wes S - how did you remove the Tube Monger socket savers before shipping your LP to @ksorota ?  or did you used them for the first time AFTER you got your LP back?
My Tube Mongers look even more flush with the top than yours - see my photo below.  I have asked Tube Mongers and they have no advice on how to remove the socket savers without damaging them... 
Advice anyone?? VERY little grip, and VERY TINY gap around them, so using ANY tool would be a big problem!
Cannot open the case when they're in, and cannot figure out how to remove without destroying them.  Anyone done so already?


----------



## Slim1970

Wes S said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I have a special tube with me today, and I can confirm it sounds outstanding, and is a "Top Tier" tube no doubt.
> 
> ...


The 7730 is the gold standard so far in my brief tube rolling endeavors. I haven’t heard a better tube yet.


----------



## DowdyPrime

Zachik said:


> @Wes S - how did you remove the Tube Monger socket savers before shipping your LP to @ksorota ?  or did you used them for the first time AFTER you got your LP back?
> My Tube Mongers look even more flush with the top than yours - see my photo below.  I have asked Tube Mongers and they have no advice on how to remove the socket savers without damaging them...
> Advice anyone?? VERY little grip, and VERY TINY gap around them, so using ANY tool would be a big problem!
> Cannot open the case when they're in, and cannot figure out how to remove without destroying them.  Anyone done so already?



Just an idea, haven't tried it: wrap thin string (tooth floss?) around the top ledge and twist the two ends around one another (like you're tying a knot, but don't tie a knot), until it grips the ledge. Use enough string so that you can pull on it. Then do it again, with the "knot" 180 degrees opposite the first "knot" Pull on both strings, so that the force is applied evenly on both sides. (Can do 3 or 4 wraps, too). ??


----------



## Zachik

DowdyPrime said:


> Just an idea, haven't tried it: wrap thin string (tooth floss?) around the top ledge and twist the two ends around one another (like you're tying a knot, but don't tie a knot), until it grips the ledge. Use enough string so that you can pull on it. Then do it again, with the "knot" 180 degrees opposite the first "knot" Pull on both strings, so that the force is applied evenly on both sides. (Can do 3 or 4 wraps, too). ??


I seriously doubt floss would be strong enough. I suspect floss would snap... 
Having said that, unless I get other suggestions - I will try later with a floss.


----------



## ksorota

Zachik said:


> @Wes S - how did you remove the Tube Monger socket savers before shipping your LP to @ksorota ?  or did you used them for the first time AFTER you got your LP back?
> My Tube Mongers look even more flush with the top than yours - see my photo below.  I have asked Tube Mongers and they have no advice on how to remove the socket savers without damaging them...
> Advice anyone?? VERY little grip, and VERY TINY gap around them, so using ANY tool would be a big problem!
> Cannot open the case when they're in, and cannot figure out how to remove without destroying them.  Anyone done so already?



I have removed a few sets of these for people and yours are the most flush I have seen.  

You can press on the lid which will flex a little bit and provide a little bit more area to grab onto.  I have tried multiple things, but best (safest) option has been to apply painters or electrical tape to the top surface of the metal case around the tubes.  Then wrap two small screwdrivers with either tapes and using opposing pressure gradually and slowly work the socket savers out.  

So you will be using a combination of pressure on the top lid pushing down, while simultaneously pressing inwards on the socket savers with the two screwdrivers in a prying motion.  

Once you have a little more clearance you can use channel locks (very linear pressure when set to the correct width) witch some painters tape (more textured than electrical) to remove the rest of the way.  The channel lock step also requires solid pressure and patience. These things are tight.  

One thing I have not yet tried, but thing would work would be to remove the 5 screws on the bottom of the case...these screws hold standoffs that support the board during tube insertion.  Once the screws are gone, the board itself can flex up a bit and provide the extra bit of purchase to grab the savers with.  Just use a small phillips head screwdriver to gently push from the bottom..it should not take much.


----------



## Wes S

Luckily, I don't plan on removing my adapters ever, as the 12AU7/5814/7730 are it for me.  However, that's some great info @ksorota, for those trying to remove them.

On the subject of Tubemonger, one of their very special tubes is what's up next for today's tube rolling adventure.  Tubemonger converted a Flying Leads Brimar CV4034 with a very clean look, and they feel well secured to the base.  This tube is kind of obscure, but highly regarded by those who have heard it, and is in the top tier no doubt.  These tubes are dead silent and have a pitch black background, and I bet they are gonna sound killer in the cap modded LP. 

Brimar CV4034 






Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening!


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 24, 2020)

Intersting, my TM Brimars are CV4033 (12AT7) your CV4034 are 12AU7 and sold out.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 25, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> Intersting, my TM Brimars are CV4033 (12AT7) your CV4034 are 12AU7 and sold out.


There's a reason the CV4034 are sold out. . . this is the best tube I have rolled in the LP no doubt.  The bass, transparency, and soundstage and overall balance are all on another level.  The air and seperation in the mids and treble, is stunning.  The highs have sparkle, and amazing decay.  It is as if there is no limit to depth and width of the stage and especially the height.  The vocals are big, while being front and center, and the singer is right in front of you.  You can feel the emotion, and hear every detail in their voice. This is the best bass I have ever heard, and it hits hard and is the most detailed and textured bass, I have ever experienced.  The overall dynamics, detail and clarity is to the max, while still be liquid smooth and fatigue free.  Truly a magical experience!

I really hope Tubemonger gets this tube back in stock, so other's can enjoy this "endgame" sound.

Happy Rolling, Listening, and Hunting.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 25, 2020)

I LOVE Wes S and his enthusiasm for the latest tube(s) he is rolling in the LP now that he has come to the Dark Side of 12AU7's!

I do, however, need a daily score card to keep track of what tube is _now_ the BEST EVER in the TP!!!!!

BTW, the TM Brimar 4033 is pretty nice in the Pendant!


----------



## LCMusicLover

nwavesailor said:


> ... I do, however, need a daily score card to keep track of what tube is _now_ the BEST EVER in the TP!!!!! ...


I think there’s an app for that


----------



## nwavesailor

LCMusicLover said:


> I think there’s an app for that


Yup, just found it at the Apple store: "What Is Wes S's TTTiLP"      (Top Tube Today in LP)


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> I LOVE Wes S and his enthusiasm for the latest tube(s) he is rolling in the LP now that he has come to the Dark Side of 12AU7's!
> 
> I do, however, need a daily score card to keep track of what tube is _now_ the BEST EVER in the TP!!!!!
> 
> BTW, the TM Brimar 4033 is pretty nice in the Pendant!


There is a method to the order of my rolls, and often a reason why each one is better than the next.  This is not my first rodeo, and I like to save "best" for last.   Also, so far my number 1 "preferred" tube is still the Hamburg Valvo ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter's.  

I don't doubt the CV4033 sounds killer in the Pendant, and lucky you!  I can't wait to hear my Hamburg's and CV4034 in the Pendant once I finally get one.  I can only imagine!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 25, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> Yup, just found it at the Apple store: "What Is Wes S's TTTiLP"      (Top Tube Today in LP)


I bet it says, Hamburg Valvo ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter 56'.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 26, 2020)

We are all a little kooky here, in regards to tube rolling, and sharing what WE like in a particular amp/preamp or with X or Y cans. It is also a moving target and what we felt was IT yesterday may not be so today.
This is one wacky obsession and that's why we are here!


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> We are all a little kooky here, in regards to tube rolling, and sharing what WE like in a particular amp/preamp or with X or Y cans. It is also a moving target and what we felt was IT yesterday may not be so today.
> This is one wacky obsession and that's why we are here!


Moving target?  Hmm. . ., more like options for what mood I am in.  I am not looking for one tube to do it all, I am looking for "top tier" tubes that have the NOS magic, and so far I have found a few, and described how they differ.  I am using the exact same headphones, DAC and music to compare the tubes by the way, and I think this is helpful to share, in the tube rolling thread.  My thoughts are that if you have heard one of the tubes I am describing, well then you can get an idea on how the other TOTL tubes I have shared compare.  Stay tuned for the "last" 2 rolls (7730 Long Plate D & Bent Square getter) of the TOTL tube rolling marathon and how they compare to the others.  These tubes are not easy to find, but there is a reson for this, and with patience they can still be found for reasonable amounts of money.  For example, sometimes it can take years to find a tube, but for me that is part of the fun.  Tube rolling and buying NOS tubes is becoming more and more challenging as the stocks are drying up, so get them while you can. 

Happy, Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.

Wes


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Moving target?  Hmm. . ., more like options for what mood I am in.  I am not looking for one tube to do it all, I am looking for "top tier" tubes that have the NOS magic, and so far I have found a few, and described how they differ.  I am using the exact same headphones, DAC and music to compare the tubes by the way, and I think this is helpful to share, in the tube rolling thread.  My thoughts are that if you have heard one of the tubes I am describing, well then you can get an idea on how the other TOTL tubes I have shared compare.  Stay tuned for the "last" 2 rolls (7730 Long Plate D & Bent Square getter) of the TOTL tube rolling marathon and how they compare to the others.  These tubes are not easy to find, but there is a reson for this, and with patience they can still be found for reasonable amounts of money.  For example, sometimes it can take years to find a tube, but for me that is part of the fun.  Tube rolling and buying NOS tubes is becoming more and more challenging as the stocks are drying up, so get them while you can.
> 
> Happy, Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.
> 
> Wes


So what is your all time favorite today bro?


----------



## Marlowe (Jul 26, 2020)

I have neither the money nor the patience (well, let's be honest, primarily the money since I'm retired on a fixed income) to roll anywhere near the number of tubes as some of you. I got the LP in May and rolled my first tubes this week--the easily available, not cheap but not too expensive NOS National (Matsushita) 7DJ8. They probably aren't really burned in yet and I'm not particularly good at describing sound. But though they are not night and day from the stock EH 6922s, they seem to sound a bit more smooth and enjoyable. My ZMF Aeolus, which is reasonably well burned in now, sounds terrific.

BTW, I suspect that Monoprice has made some running changes to the tube sockets on the LP. Or I got lucky with mine. After hearing all the horror stories about inserting and removing tubes on the LP, I had no real problem installing the stock tubes, then removing them and inserting the Matsushitas. Though given the limited space to work with, I have not tried tube savers yet or the adapters I used on the Valhalla 2 (which also uses 6922s and variants) for 2C51s and 5670s. If they did not come out with the tube (which they generally did on the Valhalla) I would hate to figure out how to remove them. (And in any case, Dr. Cavalli does not seem to really recommend using adapters for non-6922 variants.)


----------



## kimdeug

Try E288CC tubes. Will fix all overpower issues from LP.
I have noticed that at volume 9 o'clock LP loud enough with HD800S and stock EH 6922
So, have rolled to Amperex E288CC.
And wooalla. Now, the sound knob is more controllable up to 2 o'clock range. 
The tubes are taller and looks fantastic.
E288CC mu factor is lower, so, as result they are quieter.
What exactly I need.


----------



## LCMusicLover

kimdeug said:


> Try E288CC tubes. Will fix all overpower issues from LP...


Isn’t that pretty far from 6922 spec-wise?


----------



## nwavesailor

LCMusicLover said:


> Isn’t that pretty far from 6922 spec-wise?



Looks a bit high on current draw.


----------



## TK16

From memory I think the E288CC, could not be used in a Lyr2 or MJ2 due to higher heater current or something. The original Lyr was safe with the higher current. It will probably work but not recommended in LP or Schiit amp. IMO I think running adapter tubes would be safer then the E288CC.


----------



## nwavesailor

Right again, TK16!


----------



## Zachik

Marlowe said:


> But though they are not night and day from the stock EH 6922s, they seem to sound a bit more smooth and enjoyable.


My experience is not very different from yours, in the sense that many tubes have subtle differences between them.
Rarely night and day (IMHO of course).


----------



## LCMusicLover

Zachik said:


> My experience is not very different from yours, in the sense that many tubes have subtle differences between them.
> Rarely night and day (IMHO of course).


Agree — the difference between my ‘most different’ tubes (Siemens CCa & Brimar CV-2492) is relatively small. I think this is ‘normal’ for tube-hybrid amps.


----------



## Zachik

LCMusicLover said:


> I think this is ‘normal’ for tube-hybrid amps.


Totally agree. I have an OTL amp, and tube differences there are much bigger.
The reason I mentioned it was in response to @Marlowe commenting difference was not night and day, and I think there is a somewhat unrealistic expectations by many to roll different tubes and get a totally different sound from them hybrid amp. I was in that position a few years ago when I rolled tubes in my first hybrid tube amp! 
Trying to help others and make sure they know there is nothing wrong with their hearing...


----------



## LCMusicLover

Zachik said:


> ...Trying to help others and make sure they know there is nothing wrong with their hearing...


If only that were true (for me).


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 26, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> Agree — the difference between my ‘most different’ tubes (Siemens CCa & Brimar CV-2492) is relatively small. I think this is ‘normal’ for tube-hybrid amps.


I am a LP fan and yes, there are differences but not huge as the LP is a tube hybrid amp. I have had 4 tube Hybrids, Vali 2, Garage 1217 Starlight, LP and T4 and now a ZMF Pendant. There is a bit more influence in swapping tubes (Power, rectifier and input) in the Pendant, particularly the input tube.

I am used to the LP's  unique sound signature with ZMF VO as well as Empy's, and still find it a great amp paired with both of these hp. 
IMO, it is a true audio bargain hybrid amp.


----------



## raphaelchan

i bought a pair of tungsram E88cc. they were really cheap US$50 for the pair gently used. What I did not expect is that they sound so amazing, transparent, detailed, better imaging yet remain musical. much better than the stock tubes. I am not sure whether i just got lucky or I just havent listen to good stuff yet. anyway I am hooked to the music for hours. I guess my real question is "does anyone have the same tubes and give me some idea how they compare to the popular one like Amperex PQ etc. I can't find anymore info from the box. thanks so much!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 27, 2020)

You guys are not rolling and comparing the right tubes, if you can't hear a difference, and especially after the cap mod.  There are tubes that sound similar obviously, and if you compare them the differences are obviously going to be small.  Try comparing a Mullard ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter 55' -57', to a Siemens Chrome Plate ECC82 or how bout a Telefunken ECC82 to a Amperex 7316/ECC82 Long Plate Foil D getter and I bet you hear a difference, and if not go by some GE tubes or better yet save some money and stick with the stock tubes.  There is an art and skill to tube rolling, and I guess some have it and some don't.  The good thing is, that you can learn if you are willing, and that's why I post about tubes and their sound sigs.

@TK16 - This is my current favorite tube, and it's not from Holland like it says printed on the tube.  This tube makes the 7316 sound artificial, and I am not sure about my current all time favorite, but I will get back with ya on that one.









My current 12au7 rankings, for those that are interested and can hear the differences, will be coming shortly after I have heard the 7730 Long Plate Square and D Getter tubes.

Happy Rolling, Listening, and Hunting.


----------



## Wes S

Marlowe said:


> I have neither the money nor the patience (well, let's be honest, primarily the money since I'm retired on a fixed income) to roll anywhere near the number of tubes as some of you. I got the LP in May and rolled my first tubes this week--the easily available, not cheap but not too expensive NOS National (Matsushita) 7DJ8. They probably aren't really burned in yet and I'm not particularly good at describing sound. But though they are not night and day from the stock EH 6922s, they seem to sound a bit more smooth and enjoyable. My ZMF Aeolus, which is reasonably well burned in now, sounds terrific.
> 
> BTW, I suspect that Monoprice has made some running changes to the tube sockets on the LP. Or I got lucky with mine. After hearing all the horror stories about inserting and removing tubes on the LP, I had no real problem installing the stock tubes, then removing them and inserting the Matsushitas. Though given the limited space to work with, I have not tried tube savers yet or the adapters I used on the Valhalla 2 (which also uses 6922s and variants) for 2C51s and 5670s. If they did not come out with the tube (which they generally did on the Valhalla) I would hate to figure out how to remove them. (And in any case, Dr. Cavalli does not seem to really recommend using adapters for non-6922 variants.)


The changed sockets has already been confirmed with pictures by @ksorota.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 27, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> Agree — the difference between my ‘most different’ tubes (Siemens CCa & Brimar CV-2492) is relatively small. I think this is ‘normal’ for tube-hybrid amps.


That makes since as the differences between those 2 tubes are small, no matter what amp is being used.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 27, 2020)

Tube rolling 101 - Learning How to Roll

Lesson 1 - Start with at least 4 or 5 sets of tubes with completely different signatures, and listen for several days or even weeks to each set, then compare.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today "House Sound"

Today's tube rolling fun fact, has to do with different sound signatures, and an easy way to find a few.  It is well know in some circles, that country of origin plays a roll in the sound sig.  For instance, German (Siemens) made tubes are generally known for their neutral sound with great top end extension, and UK (Mullard) made tubes are generally known for their warmth and killer bass.  Of course there are exceptions, and that is why I said "generally".  So, if I were trying to hear differences in tubes, I would try to get a few made in different countries.


Here is pic from one of the best tube dealers around, Vintage Tube Services, that does a really good job describing what I am talking about.


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today
> 
> Today's tube rolling fun fact, has to do with different sound signatures, and an easy way to find a few.  It is well know in some circles, that country of origin plays a roll in the sound sig.  For instance, German made tubes are generally known for their neutral sound with great top end extension, and UK made tubes are generally known for their warmth and killer bass.  Of course there are exceptions, and that is why I said "generally".  So, if I were trying to hear differences in tubes, I would try to get a few made in different countries.



This last fact is most interesting to me!  @Wes S You have an incredible wealth of tube knowledge and I believe we could all benefit from a consolidation of your posts or even a "Master List" of all your Fun Facts and Tube reviews!  Maybe a Google Doc...similar to ZMF status list.  Just a thought...no pressure   

 I really enjoy reading your tube reviews and have marked down way too many tubes to find, but like you say...its part of the fun.  Tube hunting is a frustrating and fun extension of the hobby and has forced me to organize my setup a bit more! 

One thing that I was curious about was your storage method...I have some pelican Ruck cases that I have been using, but I imagine they are going to fill up quickly. 

Best


----------



## Wes S (Jul 27, 2020)

ksorota said:


> This last fact is most interesting to me!  @Wes S You have an incredible wealth of tube knowledge and I believe we could all benefit from a consolidation of your posts or even a "Master List" of all your Fun Facts and Tube reviews!  Maybe a Google Doc...similar to ZMF status list.  Just a thought...no pressure
> 
> I really enjoy reading your tube reviews and have marked down way too many tubes to find, but like you say...its part of the fun.  Tube hunting is a frustrating and fun extension of the hobby and has forced me to organize my setup a bit more!
> 
> ...


Thanks man!  It is nice that someone appreciates all the time, effort and money, I have put into learning how to tube roll and sharing the experiences with others.  I do plan to consolidate it all, and make a master list of sorts eventually, but for now I am going to continue sharing fun facts, and things I have learned along the way in this thread.  I love this hobby, and it truly is a magical experience when you hear a "top tier" tube with a sound sig that matches your preferences.

As far as storage goes, I just keep them all in their boxes sitting upright in the drawers of my desk.  I am quickly running out of drawer space though. . .  2 of the 3 are full.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 28, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today
> 
> Today's tube rolling fun fact, has to do with different sound signatures, and an easy way to find a few.  It is well know in some circles, that country of origin plays a roll in the sound sig.  For instance, German (Siemens) made tubes are generally known for their neutral sound with great top end extension, and UK (Mullard) made tubes are generally known for their warmth and killer bass.  Of course there are exceptions, and that is why I said "generally".  So, if I were trying to hear differences in tubes, I would try to get a few made in different countries.
> 
> ...


When Wes, not IF, you buy a tube amp, you will really have fun with all the combos of rectifiers, power and input tubes. I know you find that tubes make a big differnce in a tube hybrid amp but wait until you start rolling in a true tube amp!!!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> When Wes, not IF, you buy a tube amp, you will really have fun with all the combos of rectifiers, power and input tubes. I know you find that tubes make a big differnce in a tube hybrid amp but wait until you start rolling in a true tube amp!!!


I do have a tube amp, one OTL and one Hybrid, that I can hear the differences with tubes on, and enjoy the hell out of.  So not sure what you are talking about, and frankly don't really care.  Heckling someone because they know tubes and you don't, ges kind of annoying.  Isn't there a ZMF Pendant thread?  Check out all the rolling going on there.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 28, 2020)

Whoops, Bottlehead would be a tube amp............  I'm out!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone have a good roll in the Liquid Platinum lately?  This is the tube rollers thread after all, so I thought I would share below a few pics of my favorites.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Brimar CV4034 Long Plate O Getter 70'


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Hamburg Valvo ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter's 56'


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Sylvania 5814a Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter 62'


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Raytheon 7730 Short Plate O Getter 63'


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Raytheon 7730 Short Plate O Getters 63'


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Valvo (Rebranded Bugle Boy) Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate D Getters 56'


----------



## Wes S

More to come, on sound signatures of the tubes, and how they compare to each other, and my rankings for enjoyment, and then rankings for technical abilities.  

Roll on my LP tube rolling friends!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today - "Character Tubes"

Tubes with character have one or more parts of the frequency response accentuated.  I like to call these "Character Tubes".  These tubes can add a little spice to the sound, or be used to "fix" issues with a headphone or amp, like lack of bass, mids or high end extension.  For example, one of the most famous "Character" tubes of them all, is the Mullard ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter from the Blackburn plant.  This tube pushes the vocals way back, brings the mid bass forward and rolls the highs.  This tube is extreme in how it can affect the chain, and could pair well with a bright/forward sounding headphone or amp, to help balance out the sound.  Also, due to the dips and raises in the frequency response, the sound stage on the Mullard is huge, so there can be several advantages to having "Character".  Character tubes have there place and can be fun to throw in the mix every now and then or to help fix issues.

A few tubes with character, that can be used in LP:

1. Mullard ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter
2.  7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter
3.  Amperex ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter
4.  Mullard E88CC

Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.


----------



## Wes S

Tube rolling 101 - Rolling with Hybrids

Lesson 2 - Hybrid tube amps can respond quite well to tube rolling, as proven in this thread, by several members.  Obviously, some amps are better at showing the differences, and one of the big factors in the amp being able to show you differences is in how transparent the amp is.  This is why the LP is so good at showing differences, as it is very transparent in stock form and even more so with the cap mod.  Also, not all Hybrids are designed the same, so they can't all be put into one group.  If you are not hearing differences with tubes in the LP (especially after the cap mod), I suggest trying a different tube, better pair of headphones, a better DAC or even try cleaning your ears. 

Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.


----------



## ksorota

@Wes S Thanks for the list!

some 7730s are heading my way, but going to start looking for a few you listed here to do a compare!


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> Raytheon 7730 Short Plate O Getter 63'


Wes - looking at your photo, and the photo I posted with regards to asking how can I remove the socket savers:
I am very perplexed as to why your socket savers are higher than mine?!
My savers are pretty flush with the top, maybe even a TINY bit recessed. Yours in comparison are a good 1/8" or more above the top which allows for relatively easy removal...
I wonder if Tube Mongers changed their savers at some point    
Still need to try the advice I got to squeeze the top, make it flex, and expose the saver's top to allow some grip. I would splurge for new savers if I knew for a fact I would get taller ones!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

Zachik said:


> Wes - looking at your photo, and the photo I posted with regards to asking how can I remove the socket savers:
> I am very perplexed as to why your socket savers are higher than mine?!
> My savers are pretty flush with the top, maybe even a TINY bit recessed. Yours in comparison are a good 1/8" or more above the top which allows for relatively easy removal...
> I wonder if Tube Mongers changed their savers at some point
> Still need to try the advice I got to squeeze the top, make it flex, and expose the saver's top to allow some grip. I would splurge for new savers if I knew for a fact I would get taller ones!


I noticed this as well, and mine are fully seated, as I checked with a flashlight looking through the slots in the top.  Perhaps I just got lucky, or they might have made an improvement?  The funny thing is, I don't plan on removing mine, so I kind of wish mine were flush to the top (more visually pleasing) like yours.  Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining and I am happy as heck with how easy they make tube rolling.  However, I also wish the color of them was black instead of white, to look even better in the black chassis of the LP, but that is just wishful thinking.  I do know that Tubemonger has outstanding customer service and response times to emails and questions, so you might give them a shout to see what's what.


----------



## Guidostrunk

There's a possibility that the adapters are a little different than the savers. Wes has adapters in his LP. 


Zachik said:


> Wes - looking at your photo, and the photo I posted with regards to asking how can I remove the socket savers:
> I am very perplexed as to why your socket savers are higher than mine?!
> My savers are pretty flush with the top, maybe even a TINY bit recessed. Yours in comparison are a good 1/8" or more above the top which allows for relatively easy removal...
> I wonder if Tube Mongers changed their savers at some point
> Still need to try the advice I got to squeeze the top, make it flex, and expose the saver's top to allow some grip. I would splurge for new savers if I knew for a fact I would get taller ones!


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> There's a possibility that the adapters are a little different than the savers. Wes has adapters in his LP.


Good catch man!  I completely blanked on the fact he said socket saver not adapter.  @Zachik, you might still reach out to Tubemonger to see if they can get you a taller saver, or if they have slight variances in height.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 28, 2020)

Wes S said:


> I Heckling someone because they know tubes and you don't, ges kind of annoying.



"you know tubes and I don't." Now I get it, thanks for clarifying that fact!

I do own the LP and have been rolling 12AU7 in my TP for over a year but then again, I don't know tubes and have no idea of how they sound.

I am glad you decided to get an adapter and see what some of us have been enjoying for a year or two because you know tubes.

Your level of excitement regarding a new found tube is a nice attribute. What you are about to do will be helpful to others where you list tubes in order of what you feel are 'your' favorites and why, not simply proclaiming that tube A or B is the best ever.

Tubes are subjective and what you hear and prefer may differ from what I hear or prefer.

Then again I don't know tubes................


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> @Wes S Thanks for the list!
> 
> some 7730s are heading my way, but going to start looking for a few you listed here to do a compare!


That's awesome man!  I have only heard one of the 3 variations (Short Plate O getter) of the 7730, but will get to hear the Bent Square getters Long Plates in a couple of days.  The one I have heard sounds killer, and I imagine you really can't go wrong with any of the versions.  I am really glad for @Guidostrunk's positive contribution to the thread, by shedding some light on that tube.  They are a "top tier" tube that I knew nothing about before, but now thanks to his discovery and for letting me sample the tube, I know how good they are and will own a pair very soon.


----------



## Wes S

I have to say I am really digging the 12au7's in the LP, and I have been meaning to give a big thanks to @TK16 for being the first one to take a risk and prove they work great, without issue. I am curious though if the amp is running the tubes harder or if the tubes are running the amp easier, seeing as the 12au7's gain is less than the 6922?  Just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> I have been meaning to give a big thanks to @TK16 for being the first one to take a risk and prove they work great, without issue.


Yup, TK16 was the pioneer who did take the risk and prove that the 12AU7 could and would play in the LP!

Thanks, TK16


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> I don't plan on removing mine, so I kind of wish mine were flush to the top (more visually pleasing) like yours.


Only interested in removing them so I can ship my LP to get the cap upgrade... otherwise - never thought of removing them!


----------



## Guidostrunk

I'll have to report back and see if this thing works. Hoping it'll remove the adapters if need be lol. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/254242318237


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 29, 2020)

My TM socket savers and TM 12AU7 adapters are fairly easily removed using a old tube I don't really care about (yeah, it's a GE, TK16!) and working the adapter in tiny rotating increments of L and R while using upward pressure with the inserted tube. I do NOT have the earliest LP version with the death grip 9 pin sockets however.

I did take apart one of the early LP versions, (DEATH grip) to do the cap mod for a friend, and it took longer to remove the adapters than to desolder and replace all the caps!
I needed a long handle small head slotted screwdriver with tape applied to protect the socket and then very slowly and carefully lift one side then the other side of the socket with access from the rear of the chassis. I'm sure folks know that the LP PCB can not be removed with the SS or 12AU7 adapters in place.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

Zachik said:


> Only interested in removing them so I can ship my LP to get the cap upgrade... otherwise - never thought of removing them!


I have a thought that just might work.  Take a tube you don't care much about and put a very small dab of super glue on the bottom of the tube, then press it down into the s.saver, then wait a few hours for it to cure and slowly pull.  I imagine the socket savers might come out with the tube glued to it, then you can even pop off the tube and clean the glue off.  This is just a thought I had, if I ever need to remove mine, that I will try.  Obviously some glues are better than others for this task, and I would want the strongest glue in the smallest amount, if it were me.  Maybe a Gorilla Glue product would do the trick?


----------



## Wes S

Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today - "Value of Tubes"

So, has anyone noticed that tubes prices keep rising?  I sure have and it makes since as the stock of these famous NOS tubes is slowly dwindling, the value of them keeps slowly rising.  I have to say, that some of prices of the "Top Tier" NOS tubes these day are ridiculous! However, good deals can still be had, and it just takes a little skill and patience to find them.  Let's talk about the price of last pair of "Top Tier" NOS tubes I just bought recently.  The tubes in question, are a pair of NOS Hamburg Valvo ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getters 56', and they cost me $250 US dollars.  Yikes, that sounds like a lot of money, and to put in an amp that only cost $650, you are probably thinking I am nuts.  This might seem crazy to some, but not to me and here is why.  First off, if you have ever heard what this tube can do, you might not think twice about the money.  Secondly and the point I am trying to make, is that tubes are in investment, and can last for thousands of hours.  So, let's say that on average a good NOS pair of 12AU7 tubes should last hopefully around 4,000 hours (I am low balling this number just to prove a point, and some are rated for up to 10,000 hours), and with the cost of $250 for the pair, that means the cost of listening to this tube would be about .06 cents per hour.  So, when you break it down, and realize how much enjoyment you get for just .06 cents an hour, it kind of seems like a no brainer to me.  So with that said, I say go for it before they get even more expensive. Life is short, so enjoy it while you can!

Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> I have a thought that just might work.  Take a tube you don't care much about and put a very small dab of super glue on the bottom of the tube, then press it down into the s.saver, then wait a few hours for it to cure and slowly pull.  I imagine the socket savers might come out with the tube glued to it, then you can even pop off the tube and clean the glue off.  This is just a thought I had, if I ever need to remove mine, that I will try.  Obviously some glues are better than others for this task, and I would want the strongest glue in the smallest amount, if it were me.  Maybe a Gorilla Glue product would do the trick?


Thanks for the idea, Wes.
If ALL else fails - I will seriously consider it...


----------



## ksorota

Here is what I have been using to inch or the really deep socket savers, just did an LP for skooks that had very flush socket savers from TM.

Takes a bit of time with slow even pressure but slowly they can be pushed up!


----------



## Voxata

After modding an LP to add SILMIC II caps for a member I had to resort to removing the back panel and using a long taped screwdriver to gently pry up the socket savers. I'll be honest I don't really recommend socket savers on this amp unless you roll tubes a LOT. 




ksorota said:


> Here is what I have been using to inch or the really deep socket savers, just did an LP for skooks that had very flush socket savers from TM.
> Takes a bit of time with slow even pressure but slowly they can be pushed up!


----------



## nwavesailor

ksorota said:


> Here is what I have been using to inch or the really deep socket savers, just did an LP for skooks that had very flush socket savers from TM.
> Takes a bit of time with slow even pressure but slowly they can be pushed up!


Yup, that's the only way I could get the tough ones out using a taped tip on long screwdriver! Slow and patient.............and they will come out. Thankfully Monoprice changed the sockets and the newer ones still have a nice tight grip but not like the early version.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I have to say I am really digging the 12au7's in the LP, and I have been meaning to give a big thanks to @TK16 for being the first one to take a risk and prove they work great, without issue. I am curious though if the amp is running the tubes harder or if the tubes are running the amp easier, seeing as the 12au7's gain is less than the 6922?  Just curious if anyone knows.


Only took a year plus, now you understand why the 12AU7 and variants are highly recommended. 

Guys you need to make sure the tubes are roughly 1,800 Gm or higher. Really low testing 12AU7 are noisy in the LP. Returned about 8 pairs for noise.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Only took a year plus, now you understand why the 12AU7 and variants are highly recommended.
> 
> Guys you need to make sure the tubes are roughly 1,800 Gm or higher. Really low testing 12AU7 are noisy in the LP. Returned about 8 pairs for noise.


I was collecting "Top Tier" 12AU7's and testing them in my BHC all along, waiting to see if ya'll had issues (hence the year plus), and looks like it paid off.   I have a bunch of killer tubes, and they sound amazing in my cap modded LP.  So, thanks again for being the guinea pig!

Good to know about the low testing 12AU7's.  Thanks man!


----------



## cddc (Jul 29, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Luckily, I don't plan on removing my adapters ever, as the 12AU7/5814/7730 are it for me.  However, that's some great info @ksorota, for those trying to remove them.
> 
> On the subject of Tubemonger, one of their very special tubes is what's up next for today's tube rolling adventure.  Tubemonger converted a Flying Leads Brimar CV4034 with a very clean look, and they feel well secured to the base.  This tube is kind of obscure, but highly regarded by those who have heard it, and is in the top tier no doubt.  These tubes are dead silent and have a pitch black background, and I bet they are gonna sound killer in the cap modded LP.
> 
> ...




So they put a plastic base on a 12AU7?

Pretty weird, as I've never seen a 12AU7 that comes with a base...lol


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> I have to say I am really digging the 12au7's in the LP, and I have been meaning to give a big thanks to @TK16 for being the first one to take a risk and prove they work great, without issue. I am curious though if the amp is running the tubes harder or if the tubes are running the amp easier, seeing as the 12au7's gain is less than the 6922?  Just curious if anyone knows.




What's the plate voltage loaded onto 12AU7 in LP? 

I don't have an LP, but it seems LP is not designed for 12AU7. If the plate voltage is too high, it will reduce the lifespan of 12AU7.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> So they put a plastic base on a 12AU7?
> 
> Pretty weird, as I've never seen a 12AU7 that comes with a base...lol


Yep, this was a Flying Leads tube, converted to a 9 pin.  I think it's weird too, but they sure don't sound weird.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

cddc said:


> What's the plate voltage loaded onto 12AU7 in LP?
> 
> I don't have an LP, but it seems LP is not designed for 12AU7. If the plate voltage is too high, it will reduce the lifespan of 12AU7.


Good question!  I have no idea, and would love to know this myself.  I do know, that several people have put thousands of hours on the LP with 12au7's, and they are going strong.   However, I asked a similar question as yours in this very thread yesterday.  I will say that if it is just a reduced life span on the tubes, and not the amp, who cares when they sound as good as they do together.  Good thing is, I have backup sets to all my favorite tubes just in case.  I know you know your stuff, so would love to know what you find out.


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> Yep, this was a Flying Leads tube, converted to a 9 pin.  I think it's weird too, but they sure don't sound weird.




Now I remember seeing these tubes once. So basically you cut these flying leads short? If it is the case, are these remaining leads too soft to serve as 12AU7 pins?


----------



## cddc (Jul 29, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Good question!  I have no idea, and would love to know this myself.  I do know, that several people have put thousands of hours on the LP with 12au7's, and they are going strong.   However, I asked a similar question as yours in this very thread yesterday.  I will say that if it is just a reduced life span on the tubes, and not the amp, who cares when they sound as good as they do together.




You can measure the plate voltages using a digital multimeter - remember how to check voltages in Crack? 

Check the voltage on pin 1 or pin 6.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> You can measure the plate voltages using a digital multimeter - remember how to check voltages in Crack?
> 
> Check the voltage on pin 1 or pin 6.


I did not build my Crack.  I am just a listener, and tube roller.


----------



## Wes S

@ksorota, has been inside the LP a bunch, and might be a better person to figure this out.  I do have a digital multimeter, but I only use it for making cables and checking polarity.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

cddc said:


> Now I remember seeing these tubes once. So basically you cut these flying leads short? If it is the case, are these remaining leads too soft to serve as 12AU7 pins?


They are definitely too soft.  I believe that is why they have a base with pins, that the leads are fitted into and soldered.  The plastic base does give you something to grab, when removing the tubes, so that is a plus.


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> They are definitely too soft.  I believe that is why they have a base with pins, that the leads are fitted into and soldered.  The plastic base does give you something to grab, when removing the tubes, so that is a plus.



Yep, having a base is definitely better. The pins of 12AU7 are soft anyway


----------



## 340519

I just bought the gold lion 6922 for the CTH . Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

cddc said:


> You can measure the plate voltages using a digital multimeter - remember how to check voltages in Crack?
> 
> Check the voltage on pin 1 or pin 6.


How hard is this to test, if I have a multimeter?  I don't have a clue what I am doing, but would really love to know, whats really going on with my "Top Tier" 12AU7's.

Edit - I see my man @ksorota is one it, so I will wait to see what he finds.


----------



## ksorota

cddc said:


> What's the plate voltage loaded onto 12AU7 in LP?
> 
> I don't have an LP, but it seems LP is not designed for 12AU7. If the plate voltage is too high, it will reduce the lifespan of 12AU7.



I can check this out once I put the board back into the chassis.  I am staring at the chassis ground location on the board, but since its not in the chassis, Im not sure I want to use it.


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> I can check this out once I put the board back into the chassis.  I am staring at the chassis ground location on the board, but since its not in the chassis, Im not sure I want to use it.


Awesome man!  I look forward to your findings.


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> How hard is this to test, if I have a multimeter?  I don't have a clue, what I am doing, but would really love to know, whats really going on with my "Top Tier" 12AU7's.




It's not difficult at all, you don't even have to open the chassis.

Just lift the 12AU7 tube a little bit until you can see part of the pins. Then attach the negative probe to the ground, and attach the positive probe to pin 1 or pin 6, and measure the voltage.






Attention though, extreme care must be taken when measuring the plate voltage, as the plate voltage can be very high and lethal.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> It's not difficult at all, you don't even have to open the chassis.
> 
> Just lift the 12AU7 tube a little bit until you can see part of the pins. Then attach the negative probe to the ground, and attach the positive probe to pin 1 or pin 6, and measure the voltage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!  I am a complete novice, and the mention of the word "lethal", is enough for me to wait for a professional (@ksorota) to check it out.


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Thanks for that!  I am a complete novice, and the mention of the word "lethal", is enough for me to wait for a professional (@ksorota) to check it out.


Come on...live a little!

I hope to have it all back together tonight and be able to test!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 29, 2020)

ksorota said:


> Come on...live a little!
> 
> I hope to have it all back together tonight and be able to test!


LOL!  I am enjoying life too much right now (listening with my cap modded LP), to take the risk.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 29, 2020)

I will check tonight. I have some needle probes on my Fluke meter and will get the 12AU7 voltage reading.

I may not 'know tubes'   but was an audio tech for 17 years and this is simple stuff!


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 29, 2020)

cddc said:


> What's the plate voltage loaded onto 12AU7 in LP?
> 
> I don't have an LP, but it seems LP is not designed for 12AU7. If the plate voltage is too high, it will reduce the lifespan of 12AU7.


I measured the anode on 4, 12AU7's at: 99 -105 vdc (2 Tele, 2 Baldwin branded Raytheon)

Very close to the 105 vdc of the 6922 anode (Amperex PQ)


----------



## Wes S (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey y'all!  The next tube up for my LP tube rolling adventures with 12AU7's, is in the house and is a very special one folks.  This tube is super rare for a reason, and completely blew my mind last night.  This tube is in a class by itself, and my desire of tube hunting for 12AU7's ends with this tube, as it's that good.  This tube has been described quite well a few pages back by my man @Guidostrunk, so I will just share some pics.  I will say it is without a doubt, the best tube I have heard in the 12AU7 family.  This tube puts you there with the musicians like no other, and is one of the best experiences I have had in the hobby so far.  These puppies won't be leaving my amp anytime soon, if ever.  

Raytheon 7730 Long Plate Bent Square Getters








Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.

Wes


----------



## DowdyPrime

Hi all. Here's a tube question, particularly to those with some Lyr3 experience. I'm evaluating the LP vs. Lyr3 right now and am completely torn (and can't keep both!). I love the detail of the LP, but the Lyr3 has a smoothness in the upper range that I really like. To my ears, violin solos on the LP sound a bit too mosquito-y on the HD6xx. But I find the low end on the Lyr3 too pronounced.  What tubes you would recommend -- on the cheap side! -- that may tame the LP's high-end a bit? (Right now, I'm listening on HD6xx and Oppo PM-3. I'm just starting out on headphone listening...)


----------



## cddc

nwavesailor said:


> I measured the anode on 4, 12AU7's at: 99 -105 vdc (2 Tele, 2 Baldwin branded Raytheon)
> 
> Very close to the 105 vdc of the 6922 anode (Amperex PQ)




100 VDC plate voltage is okay for 12AU7, it's within normal operating points. As long as it's not 200+ VDC, nothing to worry about with regard to life span.

FYI, the plate voltage in Crack is 90 VDC, where the circuit is designed for 12AU7.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 30, 2020)

cddc said:


> 100 VDC plate voltage is okay for 12AU7, it's within normal operating points. As long as it's not 200+ VDC, nothing to worry about with regard to life span.
> 
> FYI, the plate voltage in Crack is 90 VDC, where the circuit is designed for 12AU7.


That's great news!  I don't have to worry about damaging my prized 12AU7's.  Thanks for the clarification man!


----------



## nwavesailor

cddc said:


> 100 VDC plate voltage is okay for 12AU7, it's within normal operating points. As long as it's not 200+ VDC, nothing to worry about with regard to life span.
> 
> FYI, the plate voltage in Crack is 90 VDC, where the circuit is designed for 12AU7.


Yes, 200+ VDC would be running the 12AU7 really hard and shorten their life.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Received my adapters from @Deyan today. I had him build me some tall ones which are easy to remove. Time to roll!


----------



## nwavesailor

LCML, you will be very happy with the new tube options you now have available!!!


----------



## LCMusicLover

nwavesailor said:


> LCML, you will be very happy with the new tube options you now have available!!!


Yep, I’ve got 5 pair to try out — paid less for all 5 than for my pair of CCa. 

BTW, someone asked which board revision I have — there are holes in the sockets, so it’s the ‘new’ board according to @ksorota


----------



## Wes S (Jul 31, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> Yep, I’ve got 5 pair to try out — paid less for all 5 than for my pair of CCa.
> 
> BTW, someone asked which board revision I have — there are holes in the sockets, so it’s the ‘new’ board according to @ksorota


Nice man!  I would love to see a pic of those adapters in the LP.  Which 5 tubes are you gonna be rolling in those, by the way?


----------



## TK16

Finally got the pc up and running, got the pair of 7316 LP D getters in I got a month ago. Sound fantastic.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Wes S said:


> Nice man!  I would love to see a pic of those adapters in the LP...


Sure, I can put up a pic tonight.  @Deyan recommended 40mm height, but I asked for 50.  Turns out 40 would have been fine as you will see. BTW, with 'Covid-delayed' shipping from Europe, they took about 3 weeks to get here -- ordered on the 8th, shipped on the 11th, received on the 30th.


> ...Which 5 tubes are you gonna be rolling in those, by the way?


A couple pair Sylvania -- 6189 & 5814A
1 pair each Brimar CV4003, Raytheon 12AU7, GE 12AU7
Mostly around $30/pair, although the 5814A were $40 and the Brimar were $70.  Total was slightly less than the $200+ I spent on my one pair of Siemens CCa.


----------



## LCMusicLover

I had a quick listen last night.  I pretty much randomly chose the GE 12AU7s for the inaugural run. Note that I only had a short listen, with one set of cans (RAD-0), and the tubes had 0 hours on them. In addition, I'm still getting used to the effect the cap-mod had on the amp.  As a consequence, I won't say anything definitive yet.

Well, OK, maybe one thing: the sound was quite pleasing. Certainly not like swapping in $30 tubes degraded the sound. Specifically, pianos sound quite natural, even 'liquid'.

I'll be rolling around this weekend, so I'll post some more soon.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Finally got the pc up and running, got the pair of 7316 LP D getters in I got a month ago. Sound fantastic.


We


LCMusicLover said:


> Sure, I can put up a pic tonight.  @Deyan recommended 40mm height, but I asked for 50.  Turns out 40 would have been fine as you will see. BTW, with 'Covid-delayed' shipping from Europe, they took about 3 weeks to get here -- ordered on the 8th, shipped on the 11th, received on the 30th.
> 
> A couple pair Sylvania -- 6189 & 5814A
> 1 pair each Brimar CV4003, Raytheon 12AU7, GE 12AU7
> Mostly around $30/pair, although the 5814A were $40 and the Brimar were $70.  Total was slightly less than the $200+ I spent on my one pair of Siemens CCa.


Nice man!  I can't wait to see those adapters, and my money is on the Brimar CV4003.


----------



## Deyan

There they are


----------



## Zachik

Deyan said:


> There they are


Nice!  Might order a pair too... I have adapters from long ago (before @Deyan came into our lives) which are very short, work great with the socket savers, but after re-cap I might abandon the socket savers, so would need the tall adapters


----------



## Zachik

LCMusicLover said:


> BTW, with 'Covid-delayed' shipping from Europe, they took about 3 weeks to get here -- ordered on the 8th, shipped on the 11th, received on the 30th.


For my last order from @Deyan (adapters for a different amp) - I opted (per Deyan's suggestion) for a more expensive DHL shipping.  Took 3 or 4 days (to California)!! 
Was well worth the extra money!


----------



## LCMusicLover

Zachik said:


> For my last order from @Deyan (adapters for a different amp) - I opted (per Deyan's suggestion) for a more expensive DHL shipping.  Took 3 or 4 days (to California)!!
> Was well worth the extra money!


Well, all I can say is 'Carly'!


----------



## Deyan

Zachik said:


> For my last order from @Deyan (adapters for a different amp) - I opted (per Deyan's suggestion) for a more expensive DHL shipping.  Took 3 or 4 days (to California)!!
> Was well worth the extra money!



I don't remember what the price was in that particular order. But since a month ago I am a corporate customer of DHL and for the same 3-4 delivery it's only 25$.


----------



## TK16

Deyan said:


> I don't remember what the price was in that particular order. But since a month ago I am a corporate customer of DHL and for the same 3-4 delivery it's only 25$.


Not for me but do you make 5670 to ECC88 adapters as well? There are some really good tubes that work in the LP like Foton or Reflektor 6N3P, Western Electric 396A and others.


----------



## Deyan

TK16 said:


> Not for me but do you make 5670 to ECC88 adapters as well? There are some really good tubes that work in the LP like Foton or Reflektor 6N3P, Western Electric 396A and others.



Yes I do. It's only different wiring.


----------



## Deyan

I even make stranger things


----------



## Skooks

Wes S said:


> Hey y'all!  The next tube up for my LP tube rolling adventures with 12AU7's, is in the house and is a very special one folks.  This tube is super rare for a reason, and completely blew my mind last night.  This tube is in a class by itself, and my desire of tube hunting for 12AU7's ends with this tube, as it's that good.  This tube has been described quite well a few pages back by my man @Guidostrunk, so I will just share some pics.  I will say it is without a doubt, the best tube I have heard in the 12AU7 family.  This tube puts you there with the musicians like no other, and is one of the best experiences I have had in the hobby so far.  These puppies won't be leaving my amp anytime soon, if ever.
> 
> Raytheon 7730 Long Plate Bent Square Getters
> 
> ...


Well, if you really want to hear what good tubes can do in an Liquid Platinum, you need to send it to Keith for his caps mod... the best $150 you will ever spend on music!! I got my LP back from him today and had planned to go back to bed with this bad headache after hooking it up to start burning in the mod, but ever since my first song, I just keep on playing my favorite Flac and AIFF files... I've been listening now for over 2 hours!! The biggest change is how clean everything is... what I thought were just misrecorded portions are so so clear now. And, even with the headache, I keep tweaking the volume up because the burrs are gone... just clean dynamic music!!

Man, as cheap as this amp is, Head-Fiers ought to order one in and see for themselves... put about a hundred hours on it so they know how a stock unit sounds with their favorite tubes, and then contact Keith for a time to send it to him. It's not only a clean dynamic sound with all the cymbals, tink-a-links, and all those things in the upper scale of a band or orchestra, but female vocals are now really live like... and you hear back into that soprano's throat... like Katherine Jenkins... so sweet and dynamic! And, the lows are so much controlled with all of their nuances!

Wow... what an amp!! Since I began this headphone journey 11 years ago, I've had amps that cost over $3K... and I guarantee you not one can beat the LP with this mod. It's got all the power to drive even HE6... which I once had. My system now consists of a Mac mini with Audirvana, Topping D90 DAC, the LP Amp and Hifiman Arya Headphones. This is the cheapest high end headphone system I've had... and now the best!!

Oh, yes, my favorite tubes for the LP that I have so far are the Telefunken E88CC-TK.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 1, 2020)

Skooks said:


> Well, if you really want to hear what good tubes can do in an Liquid Platinum, you need to send it to Keith for his caps mod... the best $150 you will ever spend on music!! I got my LP back from him today and had planned to go back to bed with this bad headache after hooking it up to start burning in the mod, but ever since my first song, I just keep on playing my favorite Flac and AIFF files... I've been listening now for over 2 hours!! The biggest change is how clean everything is... what I thought were just misrecorded portions are so so clear now. And, even with the headache, I keep tweaking the volume up because the burrs are gone... just clean dynamic music!!
> 
> Man, as cheap as this amp is, Head-Fiers ought to order one in and see for themselves... put about a hundred hours on it so they know how a stock unit sounds with their favorite tubes, and then contact Keith for a time to send it to him. It's not only a clean dynamic sound with all the cymbals, tink-a-links, and all those things in the upper scale of a band or orchestra, but female vocals are now really live like... and you hear back into that soprano's throat... like Katherine Jenkins... so sweet and dynamic! And, the lows are so much controlled with all of their nuances!
> 
> ...


Nice man, and I do have the cap mod (one of the first to get it done, and still going strong), and concur with your findings.   I highly recommend 12AU7's with an adapter, and they take the amp to an even higher level of performance, and are especially better than any of the new production 6922's.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> We
> 
> Nice man!  I can't wait to see those adapters, and my money is on the Brimar CV4003.


Care to embellish the We ?


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Care to embellish the We ?


Hmm, I have no idea how that got there?  Must just be bad editing of my original post.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 1, 2020)

So, I have gone through all my "Rare Top Tier" 12AU7's and here us how I rank them, and how they sound compared to each other in the cap modded LP.

My chain used to test all tubes - Quboz HiRez > Schiit Gungnir Multibit (A1) > Liquid Platinum (balanced in and out) > ZMF Aeolus (Norne Draug 3s cable) >  

1.  *Raytheon* *7730 Long Plate Bent Square Getter* - This tube is incredible and upon first listen, everything sounds so forward, big, and lifelike in the mids, I got a bit disoriented and could not tell if I was in my room or on stage with the musicians.  The overall balance and tonality of this tube is incredible, and no part of the frequency response over shadows the other.  The bass is the strongest, tightest and most impactful of all the tubes tested.  The soundstage is very holographic/3D and the overall balance and clarity of this tube is tops.  The dynamics and PRAT are outstanding with this tube, and it really gets the body moving.  This tube is fun and technically capable at the same time, and puts you there with the musicians like no other.  This tube is endgame, no doubt.




2.  *Valvo Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate Bent Square Getter 56'*  - This tube is right there with the 7730, and they have some slight differences and each have their strengths, but the overall balance of the 7730 edges this one out for 1st place.  This tube however has sweeter vocals, that are more forward and clear, as well as better top end extension.  The bass quality is pretty much the same as the 7730, but just maybe a tad bit less impactful.  Where this tube shines is in the soundstage, and it is huge and the biggest I have heard.  The lower mids are a bit further back compared to the 7730, and there is more air in the mids and treble, which helps create that huge soundstage.  This tube has the same dynamics and PRAT of the 7730, and gets the body moving.







3.  *Valvo Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter 56'* - This tube is basically the same as the Bent Square getter, with a tad bit less impact and a slightly smaller stage, but still has the "Magic".




*****These first 3 tubes are harmonically rich and have an amazing combination of dynamics and punch with detail and a delicate touch. This is what I call "Tube Magic".***** 

4.  *Brimar CV4034 Long Plate O Getter 70' * - This tube lacks just a bit of that harmonic richness  and delicate refinement the first 3 tubes have, but is still just as dynamic.  Where this tube shines is in it's detail and transparency.  This tube seems to combine the huge stage and air of the Valvo with the balance of the 7730, and is a killer tube no doubt.  The bass impact is just slightly less than the Valvo, and has amazing texture and speed to it.  The mids are well balanced, and the vocals are front and center, with really good air in the treble as well.  This tube is really good, and shows you that good ones were still being made in the 70's.  Overall though, it seems to just be lacking a tiny bit of the "Magic" or character of the first 3.




5. *Raytheon* *7730 Short Plate O Getter* - This tube has great balance and detail, but lacks the "Magic" of the higher rated tubes, and basically takes everything I like about the Sylvania 5814a listed below, and adds better bass impact, which is much welcomed.





6.  *Sylvania 5814a Gold Brand or JHS Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter 62' *- This tube is the definition of balanced, and has a really nice and forward euphonicly textured midrange.  This tube has great transparency and detail with a little organic warmth.  The soundstage is quite 3D, but not the widest or deepest.  The bass has good punch and impact, but is not elevated and ultimately leaves me wanting more.  I will say though, if you are looking for a well balanced or neutral sounding tube that won't break the bank, this is it.




7.  *CBS-HYTRON 5814a Black Plate Bent Square Getter *- This tube basically sounds like the Sylvania 5814a listed above, but has more of a mid bass bloom, which gives it a bit more warmth.  So, if you are looking for a slightly darker but still well balanced neutralish sound this tube is great.  The stage is a bit bigger than the Sylvania as well.





8.  *7316 Long Plate Foil D Getter 58' *- This tube is a really fun and a good sounding tube, that is a favorite of many, however it lacks a bit of the balance and refinement of the tubes ranked above it.  This tube has a killer 3D soundstage and air in the mids and treble.  Where this tube falls short is in the clarity of the mids and vocals, and there is a bit of bite/distortion in the upper mids and lower treble, that can trigger some fatigue for me on longer listen sessions.  The bass is tight and textured, but not as strong and impactful as the tubes above it.  Overall, this a great tube and has a really fun soundstage, but is not in the same league as the top 4, due to lack of clarity, balance and delicate refinement.




I want to point out, that these tubes are rare and super hard to find for a reason, so don't expect to hop on ebay right after reading this and buy a set.   For example, it took me 2 years to find the Valvo Hamburg Foil D and Bent Square Getter sets, but was well worth the effort.  These tubes are so good compared to all the others in the 12AU7 family, that they have been hunted nearly to extinction.  However, there seems to be more and more tube collectors from back in the day selling off their stashes these days, so they do pop up every now and then.  Part of the fun for me is hunting down these rare gems, and once you do find and hear one of these rare tubes, you will understand my enthusiasm. 

Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.

Wes


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 1, 2020)

Now THAT is a helpful review for folks looking for some of the best 12AU7, Wes S!

I understand your excitement when you get another top tier tube and it is crowned 'The Best' but it is these comparisons that are a true value to LP users looking for rare but great 12AU7 types. Well done!


----------



## Guidostrunk

So there's no confusion. The 7730 was manufactured by CBS Hytron. Most tube companies will label their tubes for other companies. Raytheon being one of them.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> So there's no confusion. The 7730 was manufactured by CBS Hytron. Most tube companies will label their tubes for other companies. Raytheon being one of them.


I think whoever recommened the 7730 in the first place needs to apologize to the people new to the 12AU7 line.  
On another note anybody looking for USA made 7316?!? Just kidding Sammy.


----------



## Guidostrunk

TK16 said:


> I think whoever recommened the 7730 in the first place needs to apologize to the people new to the 12AU7 line.
> On another note anybody looking for USA made 7316?!? Just kidding Sammy.


----------



## TK16

There's a misrepresented 58 Heerlen D getter single 6922 looks NIB to me. $120 OBO. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-E8...730a0f11cf1592affd9955c|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Wes S (Aug 2, 2020)

TK16 said:


> There's a misrepresented 58 Heerlen D getter single 6922 looks NIB to me. $120 OBO.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-E88CC-6922-Gold-Pin-PQ-Holland-D-Getter-1968-NOS-NIB/164302526005?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=a1c42be2fc184fe78a4e452fa5a72632&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164302526005&itm=164302526005&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9865e032-d465-11ea-adb2-b2da35549a40|parentrq:acf0f82a1730a0f11cf1592affd9955c|iid:1&redirect=mobile


That's one tube I have always wanted to hear.  I am glad you are back.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> That's one tube I have always wanted to hear.  I am glad you are back.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-NOS-Ampe...rentrq:afe194a71730a9ca261caf43ffff85ac|iid:1


----------



## Guidostrunk

Cheap LP up for grabs.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/monolith-cavalli-liquid-platinum.938987/


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> Cheap LP up for grabs.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/monolith-cavalli-liquid-platinum.938987/


That went fast, and the cheapest I have seen yet!  Some people just don't know what they have.  Whoever bought that, got one of the best deals ever!


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-7316-12au7-Bugle-Boy-Triangle9C-D-ct1-codes/143645606430

Same seller I got my 7316 LP's from. Weird to see a 59 o getter 7316. CT1 is 1959, not 100% sure7316 was made in 69, but the BB logo was not used that late in time. My pair was $220 and I got it for $200. Send an offer.


----------



## Wes S

So, I just got to hear the D Getter 7730 Long Plates, and they sound a bit different than the Bent Square  Getters, but still sound killer.  The D's are a bit more forward and impactuful.  The bass on the D's is the strongest I have heard on the LP, and hits so hard and tight, it sounds as if the drivers might blow if I turn it up to loud.  The mids and especially vocals are more forward on the D's vs. Squares, and the soundstage is a bit less taller and wider.  However, the depth and layering of the D's is a bit better.  Overall, I prefer the slightly smoother and more open sound of the Squares, but the D's are almost as good to me and just might be the preferred by some.  I would rank the D's just below the Squares, and if you can find either version jump on them!

Raytheon 7730 Long Plate D Getters


----------



## TK16

5814 in a can.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GE...rentrq:cc1f8d021730a9ca2dcf827cffffdb54|iid:1


----------



## mat.1

i am planning to buy adapter from tubemonger.
can someone please recommend me tubes from tubemonger to buy for this amp.


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> Valvo (Rebranded Bugle Boy) Hamburg ECC82 Long Plate D Getters 56'





The pair of tubes look like 2 genuine Amperex Bugle Boys to me, since they have the Bugle Boy logo and were made in Holland. If they are Valvo, they would have been made in West Germany possibly.

But you know I haven't done lots of study on 12AU7 tubes. So can you explain why these are Valvo tubes, Wes?


----------



## cddc (Aug 8, 2020)

TK16 said:


> 5814 in a can.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GENERAL-ELECTRONIC-5814-VACUUM-TUBE-IN-A-CAN/402352614760?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=44c1419f36564d01992ffc98326efa85&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=402352614760&itm=402352614760&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=GE&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a3fefb27-d927-11ea-954a-74dbd180a7bc|parentrq:cc1f8d021730a9ca2dcf827cffffdb54|iid:1




Very weird packaging...

I've seen some Zenith tubes sealed in some boxes with plastic caps, but I've never seen tubes sealed in tin cans


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> The pair of tubes look like 2 genuine Amperex Bugle Boys to me, since they have the Bugle Boy logo and were made in Holland. If they are Valvo, they would have been made in West Germany possibly.
> 
> But you know I haven't done lots of study on 12AU7 tubes. So can you explain why these are Valvo tubes, Wes?


The have the acid etched code of K62 D6G.  The K62 stands for 2 version of the Long Plate and the D stands for Hamburg Germany Plant (Valvo) 6 stands for 1956' and G stands for July.  There are always going to be rebranded tubes, however acid etched codes always override what is painted on the tube, and you can find good deals this way.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 8, 2020)

@cddc Take a look at this pair!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/373131159554

The one on left is a true Holland Bugle Boy the one on the right is actually a Hamburg Germany (Valvo) rebrand.  The seller doesn't even know that one tube is worth twice as much as the other.



You can barely tell by looking at the plates, but I know what to look for.  Look closely at the tabs that hold the plates together and you will see the Hamburg tube on the right has the tabs pushed through to the outside leaving a little bit of chrome finish showing.  The Holland tube has the tabs pushed through to the inside.  This might not makes sense and is hard to explain, so I recommend looking for acid etched codes.  This seller doesn't show them in a pic, but list the codes in the description, and still doesn't realize they are different because they were made in different countries.  I have studied thousands of picks and studied many in person, to learn all the subtle differences in the build structure, so I can identify the really special ones, and often have found deals on rebranded tubes.


----------



## cddc (Aug 8, 2020)

Wes S said:


> The have the acid etched code of K62 D6G.  The K62 stands for 2 version of the Long Plate and the D stands for Hamburg Germany Plant (Valvo) 6 stands for 1956' and G stands for July.  There are always going to be rebranded tubes, however acid etched codes always override what is painted on the tube, and you can find good deals this way.



Cool, I know rebranding is quite common in tubes, but the pair of Valvo tubes really confused me 

I've seen Mullard 12AU7 rebranded as Amperex, but it still has "Made in Gt. Britain" printed on the bottle, so at least I know it's a British tube and it can't be an Amperex. I've also seen Amperex rebranded as Mullard, but on the bottle it says "Made in Holland". So I thought the Made in country should always be correct. But in this case the Made in country can also be incorrect....


----------



## Wes S

Tube Rolling 101 - Fun Fact for Today - "Rebranded Tubes"

Hey all, so with that last question I am going to do another fun fact.  Back in the day, tube manufacturers would run low on stock every now and then, and would actually have another company send them some tubes, and they would slap their label on them, and sell them as their own.  This always seems strange to me, especially way back then, but I see it all the time, and many times sellers selling said tube, don't know what they have.  So, often times with the seller not really knowing the true origin of a tube, they will list them for a lot less than they are worth.  So, no matter what is written on the tube, the acid etched code from the factory where it was made will always signify where the tube came from, the printing on the tube just signifies what company is selling the tube.  

Happy Rolling, Hunting, and Listening.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 8, 2020)

cddc said:


> Cool, I know rebranding is quite common in tubes, but the pair of Valvo tubes really confused me
> 
> I've seen Mullard 12AU7 rebranded as Amperex, but it still has "Made in Gt. Britain" printed on the bottle, so at least I can know it's a British tube and it can't be an Amperex. I've also seen Amperex rebranded as Mullard, but on the bottle it says "Made in Holland". So I thought the Made in country should always be correct. But in this case the Made in country can also be incorrect....


Again, it is all about the acid etched codes, on the lower side of the tube, and I bet that Mullard has an acid etched code with a B in it for Blackburn, and the Amperex has a triangle acid etched on it to signify Holland.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 8, 2020)

Here is a Mullard ECC82 Long Plate Square Getter from Blackburn.

The codes are hard to photo, but you can barely see the B in the second line.

K61 > first version of Long Plate
B7H > Blackburn 1957 August


----------



## cddc (Aug 8, 2020)

Wes S said:


> @cddc Take a look at this pair!
> 
> 
> The one on left is a true Holland Bugle Boy the one on the right is actually a Hamburg Germany (Valvo) rebrand.  The seller doesn't even know that one tube is worth twice as much as the other.
> ...




Holly...these 2 tubes look almost identical to me.


----------



## Wes S

Here is a true Holland ECC82 Long Plate Foil D Getter.





K64 > 4th version of Long Plate
Triangle 8J > Holland 1958 November


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> Again, it is all about the acid etched codes, on the lower side of the tube, and I bet that Mullard has an acid etched code with a B in it for Blackburn, and the Amperex has a triangle acid etched on it to signify Holland.




That's something I remember , triangle stands for Heerlen, Holland.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> Holly...these 2 tubes look almost identical to me.


They sure do!  Almost being the key word.  They sure as heck don't sound the same either.


----------



## Wes S

I feel kind of bad for whoever is bidding on that pair of Bugle Boys, if they don't know what they are bidding on, as those 2 tubes sound quite a bit different.  However, someone might know (I have put out a bid and been following from the start of listing) and actually just be looking for a single Hamburg.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> 5814 in a can.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GENERAL-ELECTRONIC-5814-VACUUM-TUBE-IN-A-CAN/402352614760?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=44c1419f36564d01992ffc98326efa85&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=402352614760&itm=402352614760&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=GE&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a3fefb27-d927-11ea-954a-74dbd180a7bc|parentrq:cc1f8d021730a9ca2dcf827cffffdb54|iid:1


Weird one, but cool find!


----------



## cddc

No worries, I won't join the competition. I don't have an LP, also I've spent too much on tubes.

I need to find a place for rehab...


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> No worries, I won't join the competition. I don't have an LP, also I've spent too much on tubes.
> 
> I need to find a place for rehab...


Thanks man!  Also, if you find a good place, let me know, as I will be joining you.


----------



## Wes S

Hey y'all!

So, now that I am done going through all my tubes and have a good handle on what the cap mod has done for the LP, I went through all my headphones yesterday, and 1 in particular, and came to a conclusion.  The headphone I am talking about is the ZMF Ori (My all time favorite), which is a 50 ohm planar, that I originally bought the LP for.  50 ohms is the sweet spot for the LP as far a power, and oh man was there some magic with that pairing.  For those that don't know, the Ori is a hard to drive planar, with bass rivaling any Audeze and a stage that can't be beat in a closed back.  Using the 7730 Long Plate Square Getters and Ori yesterday, I was getting the most powerful, detailed and impactful bass, I have ever heard.  The bass slam literally feels like someone is punching me in the side of the head, and is almost too much for me.  By the way, I am a basshead that has never encountered too much bass ever.  The control the LP has over the Ori's drivers is insane, and the holographic soundstage is so huge, deep and wide, I am blown away.  The natural and lifelike tone coupled with the explosive dynamics and slam, and huge holographic stage, are leading me to this conclusion, that I am at Endgame. This same thing happened with all my headphones yesterday and I have never been so satisfied with the sound of my system as I am now, and I am left wanting nothing more, other than more hours in the day to listen.  

Quboz HiRez > Schiit Gungnir Multibit > LP (Cap Mod) > Raytheon 7730 Long Plate Square Getters > ZMF Ori/Aeolus/Atticus & MrSpeakers Alpha Prime >   = ENDGAME.

That's it folks, I am done chasing the next amp or tube, and focusing on the music, the reason I got into the hobby to begin with.  

A special thanks to Keith and Sam, for making Endgame a reality! 

Happy Listening!


----------



## Slim1970

Wes S said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> So, now that I am done going through all my tubes and have a good handle on what the cap mod has done for the LP, I went through all my headphones yesterday, and 1 in particular, and came to a conclusion.  The headphone I am talking about is the ZMF Ori (My all time favorite), which is a 50 ohm planar, that I originally bought the LP for.  50 ohms is the sweet spot for the LP as far a power, and oh man was there some magic with that pairing.  For those that don't know, the Ori is a hard to drive planar, with bass rivaling any Audeze and a stage that can't be beat in a closed back.  Using the 7730 Long Plate Square Getters and Ori yesterday, I was getting the most powerful, detailed and impactful bass, I have ever heard.  The bass slam literally feels like someone is punching me in the side of the head, and is almost too much for me.  By the way, I am a basshead that has never encountered too much bass ever.  The control the LP has over the Ori's drivers is insane, and the holographic soundstage is so huge, deep and wide, I am blown away.  The natural and lifelike tone coupled with the explosive dynamics and slam, and huge holographic stage, are leading me to this conclusion, that I am at Endgame. This same thing happened with all my headphones yesterday and I have never been so satisfied with the sound of my system as I am now, and I am left wanting nothing more, other than more hours in the day to listen.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with my newly purchased Abyss Phi TC's being driven by my modded LP and 7730 tubes. The combo had the same driver control. The bass is textured, thunderous, detailed, extended with outstanding slam. The soundstage is 3D, imaging is lifelike, the spatial cues this headphone throws out with the modded LP and 7730 tubes is unbelievable. The midrange is natural, smooth and energetic. The treble clarity and detail are amazing.

The LP is able to maintain the TC's level of transparency, resolving ability, and airy nature without breaking a sweat. It's the same way with the Susvara's. The LP takes whatever traits of the headphones and puts it on display for a musical experience like no other amp I've heard so far. It's that good to my ears.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 9, 2020)

Slim1970 said:


> I had a similar experience with my newly purchased Abyss Phi TC's being driven by my modded LP and 7730 tubes. The combo had the same driver control. The bass is textured, thunderous, detailed, extended with outstanding slam. The soundstage is 3D, imaging is lifelike, the spatial cues this headphone throws out with the modded LP and 7730 tubes is unbelievable. The midrange is natural, smooth and energetic. The treble clarity and detail are amazing.
> 
> The LP is able to maintain the TC's level of transparency, resolving ability, and airy nature without breaking a sweat. It's the same way with the Susvara's. The LP takes whatever traits of the headphones and puts it on display for a musical experience like no other amp I've heard so far. It's that good to my ears.


Well said man!  I am using my Atticus while typing this, and I am having the exact same experience.  This headphone is known for being picky with it's amp pairing, and LP lights them up to perfection.  I am hearing details and little nuances I have never heard before, like the inhale and exhale and lips smacking from the vocalist.  Susan Weinert and her angelic voice are right in front of me, and it sounds so freaking real I have goosebumps.  The bass slam is unreal!

Th LP makes these babies sing!


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> So, now that I am done going through all my tubes and have a good handle on what the cap mod has done for the LP, I went through all my headphones yesterday, and 1 in particular, and came to a conclusion.  The headphone I am talking about is the ZMF Ori (My all time favorite), which is a 50 ohm planar, that I originally bought the LP for.  50 ohms is the sweet spot for the LP as far a power, and oh man was there some magic with that pairing.  For those that don't know, the Ori is a hard to drive planar, with bass rivaling any Audeze and a stage that can't be beat in a closed back.  Using the 7730 Long Plate Square Getters and Ori yesterday, I was getting the most powerful, detailed and impactful bass, I have ever heard.  The bass slam literally feels like someone is punching me in the side of the head, and is almost too much for me.  By the way, I am a basshead that has never encountered too much bass ever.  The control the LP has over the Ori's drivers is insane, and the holographic soundstage is so huge, deep and wide, I am blown away.  The natural and lifelike tone coupled with the explosive dynamics and slam, and huge holographic stage, are leading me to this conclusion, that I am at Endgame. This same thing happened with all my headphones yesterday and I have never been so satisfied with the sound of my system as I am now, and I am left wanting nothing more, other than more hours in the day to listen.
> 
> ...


Best bass I've heard are from CBS tubes. The CBS 5670 and 5814a I have and Sammy's 7730 that I auditioned. Not in quantity but quality. Suggest you give the 2C51 CBS a shot.


----------



## ksorota

TK16 said:


> Best bass I've heard are from CBS tubes. The CBS 5670 and 5814a I have and Sammy's 7730 that I auditioned. Not in quantity but quality. Suggest you give the 2C51 CBS a shot.


Not another tube to buy... the sacrifices we must make!


----------



## TK16

ksorota said:


> Not another tube to buy... the sacrifices we must make!


The 1 pair I have left of the CBS 5670 is noisy in the LP despite testing well over NOS. Not noisy in my other gear. You have an increased chance of any 5670, 2C51, 6N3P, 396A of noise compared to every other variant I have heard. Many pairs did not exhibit noise.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 10, 2020)

TK16 said:


> Best bass I've heard are from CBS tubes. The CBS 5670 and 5814a I have and Sammy's 7730 that I auditioned. Not in quantity but quality. Suggest you give the 2C51 CBS a shot.


Nice!  But, I am staying away from 2c51/5670, as I don't care to mess with noise or the higher gain, but thanks for the suggestion.  CBS sure made some killer tubes back in the day!

The 7730 Long Plate Square Getter being the one's I am sticking with for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 10, 2020)

The 7730 Long Plate Square Getters, just don't have killer bass by the way, the rest of the frequency is just as good.  The tonality, PRAT, ability to flesh out micro details and little nuances, and holographic soundstage are all at a 10 out of 10.  The most lifelike experience I have encountered in the hobby, so far.  This lifelike experience has to be heard to be understood, and is so satisfying I am content with not looking elsewhere.

Of course the rest of my chain matters as well.  The Gumby DAC is no slouch, and the ZMF Aeolus and Atticus aren't either.  Synergy is what it is all about, and the amazing thing about the 7730 Long Plate Squares is that they make all my headphones sound insane.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 10, 2020)

Speaking of the CBS 5670, here is a pair I have had in my cart for a while, but am gonna pass.  If I was in the market for some 2c51/5670 these would have already been bought.  However, I am set with tubes so will share these with who ever wants them.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174259577768

And a quad if you want backups.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/203053948654

These are being sold by Tubemaze, which is a legit seller with the best website for tube info on the web.


----------



## mat.1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Match...305883?hash=item2f47b1ed5b:g:-HwAAOSwe5FfKBhA
How is this tube sound comparing with amperex 7308 green label ?


----------



## TK16 (Aug 11, 2020)

Cheap quad. CBS 5814a.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-CBS-Black-Plate-D-getter-JHY-5814A-12AU7-tubes-Tested-Good-6-11/154039040854?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=0c23a524e1074f2f8f8ab2c665d2a78b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=154039040854&itm=154039040854&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=CBS&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:42e6ec0e-dc22-11ea-b4a2-1633f81aff9a|parentrq:dfa576491730a0f2bc2173dffffffa60|iid:1&redirect=mobile

6 tubes cheap.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-x-CBS-Black-Plate-D-getter-5814A-12AU7-tubes-Tested-Good-6-9/143678060207?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=1a3f69a1c77c4c7687e1b3e3587722de&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=154039040854&itm=143678060207&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithoutBoostBBEV2b&brand=CBS&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

5 tubes cheap.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-x-CBS-Hy...and=CBS-Hytron&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Wes S (Aug 12, 2020)

Here are some endgame tubes, that are forward, clear/detailed, and dynamic with a very punchy sound, and some hard hitting bass, with very lifelike tonality.   These are a step up from the CBS/Hytron and Sylvania 5814a, with a similar sound sig as the Sylvania 5814a Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter, with better bass and slightly better tonality, however they are a bit more expensive but worth it in my opinion.

7730 Short Plate O Getters

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174390297032


----------



## cddc

Wes S said:


> Here are some endgame tubes, that are forward, clear/detailed, and dynamic with a very punchy sound, and some hard hitting bass, with very lifelike tonality.   These are a step up from the CBS/Hytron and Sylvania 5814a, with a similar sound sig as the Sylvania 5814a Triple Mica Short Grey Plate Square Getter, with better bass and slightly better tonality, however they are a bit more expensive but worth it in my opinion.
> 
> 7730 Short Plate O Getters
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174390297032



This might be a very good tube. But just be careful with this particular seller.

Manifee_Audio, A.K.A. BangyBang, is a notorious scammer, often charges ridiculous prices for tubes.

Ref: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/over-priced-tubes.920115/


----------



## Wes S (Aug 12, 2020)

cddc said:


> This might be a very good tube. But just be careful with this particular seller.
> 
> Manifee_Audio, A.K.A. BangyBang, is a notorious scammer, often charges ridiculous prices for tubes.
> 
> Ref: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/over-priced-tubes.920115/


I am aware, and not sure this is BangyBang actually, but some think it is.  I know all about the "carpet" in the pics.  Again, they have a very good return policy, and description of the tubes as well as price, so I say go for it if you have the funds.  I won't recommend tubes that I would not buy myself, and actually have a few tubes from this seller without any issues.


----------



## cddc

If you search for BangyBang or Manifee_Audio here on Head-Fi, I'm pretty sure you'll find lots of comments on them. Quite a few people think they are the same person.


----------



## TK16

I suggest not buying from Bangy or Minefee.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> If you search for BangyBang or Manifee_Audio here on Head-Fi, I'm pretty sure you'll find lots of comments on them. Quite a few people think they are the same person.


Been there and done that.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 12, 2020)

TK16 said:


> I suggest not buying from Bangy or Minefee.


I know all about the fake listings of Bangy, and see them all the time.  Minefee on the other hand, I just see high prices, lots of great tubes and a good return policy.


----------



## cddc

I am not suggesting you're recommending bad stuff, actually stuff you recommend are mostly pretty good.

Just this seller is for sure a notorious one, you gotta be careful when dealing with these sellers

Other than charging high prices, I find Menifee is sneaky on test values, he usually claims all his tubes tested 100+% without telling you what tester he used and what the min or 100% reading is for that particular tester.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> I know all about the fake listings of Bangy, and see them all the time.  Minefee on the other hand, I just see high prices, lots of great tubes and a good return policy.


Bangy tends to sell fraudulent tubes. Menifee 4x overpriced.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Bangy tends to sell fraudulent tubes. Menifee 4x overpriced.


I completely agree.


----------



## cddc

Never could I find any photos showing tubes being tested and their readings on a tester. All 100+% are claimed by Manifee without proof. 

Given his "reputation", I'm not gonna trust this seller.


----------



## Wes S

cddc said:


> I am not suggesting you're recommending bad stuff, actually stuff you recommend are mostly pretty good.
> 
> Just this seller is for sure a notorious one, you gotta be careful when dealing with these sellers
> 
> Other than charging high prices, I find Menifee is sneaky on test values, he usually claims all his tubes tested 100+% without telling you what tester he used and what the min or 100% reading is for that particular tester.


Keep up the great work man!


----------



## Wes S

See ya'll in the funny pages!  My work is done and I am out and unsubcribed.  I have better things to do, like listen to music.

Happy Rolling, Hunting and Listening!


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> See ya'll in the funny pages!  My work is done and I am out and unsubcribed.  I have better things to do, like listen to music.
> 
> Happy Rolling, Hunting and Listening!


Huh?


----------



## TK16

Single cheap 1959 D getter 7316.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-HP...rentrq:ea3385e91730a688a404095affffdf7c|iid:1


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> Single cheap 1959 D getter 7316.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-HP-7316-Audio-Amplifier-Tube-Premium-12AU7/224116837589?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=c6e2ed29aa9540f18549ce756a1cc611&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=224116837589&itm=224116837589&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:902b68d5-ddbe-11ea-bd87-74dbd1804223|parentrq:ea3385e91730a688a404095affffdf7c|iid:1


I only need one 7316 for my ZMF Pendant so thanks for the heads up, @TK16

I know it is the short plate version, but it may give me an idea of the house sound of the Dutch 7316's. I am a fan of the Heerlan production Amperex 12AU7 as well as 6DJ8, 6922, 7308.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> I only need one 7316 for my ZMF Pendant so thanks for the heads up, @TK16
> 
> I know it is the short plate version, but it may give me an idea of the house sound of the Dutch 7316's. I am a fan of the Heerlan production Amperex 12AU7 as well as 6DJ8, 6922, 7308.


D Getter short plate? Those are nearly as good as the long plate.


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow!

@TK16 has the Amperex 7316 at the top of his list of favorite tubes and NOW I see why!!! 

Glad I only need 1 in the Pendant so I can snag some reasonable singles. I also agree with Thomas regarding the Valvo 6201's.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Wow!
> 
> @TK16 has the Amperex 7316 at the top of his list of favorite tubes and NOW I see why!!!
> 
> Glad I only need 1 in the Pendant so I can snag some reasonable singles. I also agree with Thomas regarding the Valvo 6201's.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-by...740a69e54b25cb5fffff05a|iid:1&redirect=mobile

4 hours left, I think they are short plate D getters, hard to tell with the pictures.


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-by-HP-7316-12AU7-Made-in-Holland-5-tubes-in-Amperex-sleeve/224115711881?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fc30bc6d4dc94027b075f38cf5b79ffb&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=224115711881&itm=224115711881&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cac2d67f-e232-11ea-a7dc-aa33957dd1ba|parentrq:076420a11740a69e54b25cb5fffff05a|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> 4 hours left, I think they are short plate D getters, hard to tell with the pictures.


Too bad you can't see any of the etching for date of production.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Too bad you can't see any of the etching for date of production.


The last tube in pic 3 is a CT1 delta 9F makes it a 59 D getter short plate.


----------



## nwavesailor

Eagle eye TK16!!!!


----------



## nwavesailor

The 5, 7316's went for $373.
I was good for up to about $300 but not closer to $400!


----------



## TK16

You don't see many PCC88 pinched waist Heerlen in this condition anymore $299.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NOS-NIB-...Pinched-Waist-Tubes-Holland-1957/193628252815


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 23, 2020)

I own both the LP and Pendant. After snagging a single 7316 I now bought a single Raytheon 7730 and may snag the 12AT7 version of the Raytheon, 7728, for use in the Pendant. I thought I had too many 12AU7, 12AT7 versions but apparently I DON'T! 
Glad I didn't 'win' the 5 pack of 7316's a few days ago.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Will be looking forward to your impressions of the 7730. 😁


nwavesailor said:


> I own both the LP and Pendant. After snagging a single 7316 I now bought a single Raytheon 7730 and may snag the 12AT7 version of the Raytheon, 7728, for use in the Pendant. I thought I had too many 12AU7, 12AT7 versions but apparently I DON'T!
> Glad I didn't 'win' the 5 pack of 7316's a few days ago.


----------



## Guidostrunk

And also the 7728. My dac can use 12at7 as well.


----------



## nwavesailor

Guidostrunk said:


> And also the 7728. My dac can use 12at7 as well.



I'm pretty sure (?) you were the pioneer and 'found' the Raytheon / CBS 7730's to try in the LP!


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> I'm pretty sure (?) you were the pioneer and 'found' the Raytheon / CBS 7730's to try in the LP!


Since you only need single tube give this a whirl. Extremely early Heerlen ECC82. 1956 or earlier.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Mi...rentrq:1e4f2aa81740a4e86c8e1c09ffffe15e|iid:1


----------



## nwavesailor

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...........I may snag it although I just bought a Raytheon 7730 and 2, 7728's today.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

Should have pair of 1960s BEL 6922 by end of week.  india plant version of philips pq holland.


----------



## kkrazik2008

ruinedx said:


> Should have pair of 1960s BEL 6922 by end of week.  india plant version of philips pq holland.



I am considering these tubes, albeit not for a LP but for a WA3. I’m browsing through as I don’t see a dedicated 6922 thread, figured you good folks would have some good suggestions.  

To anyone in general any good suggestions for a matched pair of 6922 in the $200 range?


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 27, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> I am considering these tubes, albeit not for a LP but for a WA3. I’m browsing through as I don’t see a dedicated 6922 thread, figured you good folks would have some good suggestions.
> 
> To anyone in general any good suggestions for a matched pair of 6922 in the $200 range?


The two standouts in this range seem to be the 1960s BEL 6922 (popular herleen holland  plant-like sound type) and 1960s Siemens 6922 (popular german plant-like sound type).  The former most say has extended highs+enhanced mids without being clinical, the latter extended highs tho a bit more clinical but with enhanced bass. Both great choices tho depending how you want the sound profile to lean


----------



## kkrazik2008

ruinedx said:


> The two standouts in this range seem to be the 1960s BEL 6922 (popular herleen holland  plant-like sound type) and 1960s Siemens 6922 (popular german plant-like sound type).  The former most say has extended highs+enhanced mids without being clinical, the latter extended highs tho a bit more clinical but with enhanced bass. Both great choices tho depending how you want the sound profile to lean



Thank you for the suggestions, I am looking for a nice lush/wet sound but not overly bass heavy across the board.


----------



## ruinedx

kkrazik2008 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I am looking for a nice lush/wet sound but not overly bass heavy across the board.


Probably the 1960s bel then


----------



## Guidostrunk

I know it's a leap, but you will be rewarded! Get a pair of these and you'll forget about 6922 variants. 
https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm
The 12au7 variants are cheaper and deliver superior SQ to any 6922. That includes the Siemens CCa, Telefunken e188cc/CCa, and the Eindhoven or Heerlen pinched waist e88cc. 


kkrazik2008 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I am looking for a nice lush/wet sound but not overly bass heavy across the board.


----------



## kkrazik2008

Guidostrunk said:


> I know it's a leap, but you will be rewarded! Get a pair of these and you'll forget about 6922 variants.
> https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm
> The 12au7 variants are cheaper and deliver superior SQ to any 6922. That includes the Siemens CCa, Telefunken e188cc/CCa, and the Eindhoven or Heerlen pinched waist e88cc.


Oh, I didn't realize this was an option. Thank you for the suggestion, would this affect the amp in terms of voltage or bias? I think that is what it is called, I am a novice when it comes to tubes so forgive my lack of technical explanation.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Nope. Things work and sound fantastic with these tubes. 


kkrazik2008 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize this was an option. Thank you for the suggestion, would this affect the amp in terms of voltage or bias? I think that is what it is called, I am a novice when it comes to tubes so forgive my lack of technical explanation.


----------



## DowdyPrime (Aug 30, 2020)

Might you guys help me identify a pair of 12ax7 tubes? The guy who is selling them only takes *really* bad photos, so those aren't of much help. But they have Amperex Bugle Boy logo, and on the same latitude as the logo, two lines of numbers: the top is 65 and the bottom is 27. These seem printed. I start to get confused because the guy also says that etched into the glass of both tubes is the following sequence: 165 4532. Any ideas? Thanks.

EDIT: forgot to say they were 12ax7/ECC88


----------



## TK16

DowdyPrime said:


> Might you guys help me identify a pair of 12ax7 tubes? The guy who is selling them only takes *really* bad photos, so those aren't of much help. But they have Amperex Bugle Boy logo, and on the same latitude as the logo, two lines of numbers: the top is 65 and the bottom is 27. These seem printed. I start to get confused because the guy also says that etched into the glass of both tubes is the following sequence: 165 4532. Any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say they were 12ax7/ECC88


12AX7 won't work on LP gain it too high. ECC88 is not in  the same series. Links to ad or pics?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Definitely what @TK16 
 said. 
A shame that the 12at7 doesn't work either!
😕


----------



## DowdyPrime

Guidostrunk said:


> Definitely what @TK16
> said.
> A shame that the 12at7 doesn't work either!
> 😕


Thanks! I can use the 12ax7 elsewhere, but the numbers baffled me. Honestly, the images are useless, the guy doesn’t know how to focus . I think I may just let this go, since my interactions sine I first wrote haven’t made me super confident.


----------



## nwavesailor

Guidostrunk said:


> Will be looking forward to your impressions of the 7730. 😁



Well I must say I have been quite taken by the 7316 (as well as a few white and blue label Valvo anf Siemens triple mica 6201) in the Pendant and figured the 7730 would be good, but not this good! 
@Wes S  and I have had our differences over time, but Wes and @Guidostrunk nailed the Raytheon branded 7730. Crazy good bass and the sound stage is initially a bit disorienting but a great tube! 
I also snagged a pair of the 12AT7 version of that tune the Raytheon 7728. Similar if not identical in bass reproduction but my pair are a bit microphonic.


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-HP-Am...740a9c94ed443b6fffff49e|iid:1&redirect=mobile
Cheap pair of 7316 Heerlen.


----------



## Slim1970

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-HP-Amperex-Type-7316-Premium-Radio-Audio-Amplifier-Tubes-Good/313201393078?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=e1f92ad84d7d4bdbb0178e5d29643b67&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=313201393078&itm=313201393078&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a2efbfb3-eb30-11ea-b36f-74dbd18004f3|parentrq:42517ea61740a9c94ed443b6fffff49e|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> Cheap pair of 7316 Heerlen.


Are there big sound differences in the variations of 7316 tubes? When you say “cheap” does that mean only in price or sound as well?


----------



## TK16

Slim1970 said:


> Are there big sound differences in the variations of 7316 tubes? When you say “cheap” does that mean only in price or sound as well?


Cheap as in you would have to spend 3-5 times in ECC88 variants to get a comparable sound imo. ECC82 line is easily the best variant I have heard and a major bang for the buck. I have not heard the O getter 7316 but the tubes I link appear to be late 1959 o getters. The best tubes time frame wise are from the 50's and heard a few fantastic 40's tubes as well. 

With the ECC82 variants, D getter, square getter long plates are what you should look for.


----------



## Slim1970

TK16 said:


> Cheap as in you would have to spend 3-5 times in ECC88 variants to get a comparable sound imo. ECC82 line is easily the best variant I have heard and a major bang for the buck. I have not heard the O getter 7316 but the tubes I link appear to be late 1959 o getters. The best tubes time frame wise are from the 50's and heard a few fantastic 40's tubes as well.
> 
> With the ECC82 variants, D getter, square getter long plates are what you should look for.


Thanks for reply!


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 2, 2020)

So I have 24hr burn in on the 60s BEL e88cc/6922. These reportedly are the same construction and sound as 60s Philips SQ Holland tubes 

Not impressed thus far. They are very extended with nice soundstage but seem to emphasize a "chimey" sound, like the resonance when you ring a bell, and on all 3 of my headphones this is irritating and sounds like added distortion that makes you wince on some content (example: the doors' riders on the storm organ solos)

It hasn't been through the full burn in though this artifact is so prominent I find it hard to believe it will rectify itself. I am really surprised as this doesn't seem to fit the description of 60s Holland "house sound" these tubes are supposed to have, but I guess experimentation is the name of the game ... Only thing I can think of is maybe my British-made DAC was designed to empahsize the same traits and it ends up being "too much of a good thing." 

Not sure where to go from here after a tube that's supposed to be "sweet" sounding ends up sounding overall worse than the EH stock tubes (which were pretty great in my system but a bit diffuse sounding). Don't care to use adapters either.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Get a pair of these and forget about the 6922. 
https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm

Better prices and superior SQ to the 6922.


----------



## Guidostrunk

You'll have to spend ridiculous amounts of money on 6922/CCa and still fall short in SQ.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 2, 2020)

Guidostrunk said:


> Get a pair of these and forget about the 6922.
> https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm
> 
> Better prices and superior SQ to the 6922.


I want the tubes exposed as little as possible tho due to youngster concerns, so any type of riser or adapter is a no-go.

I think still too early in burn in to say they are no good, but I am surprised I am having this issue 24hr in given the house sound reputation (I thought I'd have the opposite issue, too dull).


----------



## kkrazik2008

ruinedx said:


> So I have 24hr burn in on the 60s BEL e88cc/6922. These reportedly are the same construction and sound as 60s Philips SQ Holland tubes
> 
> Not impressed thus far. They are very extended with nice soundstage but seem to emphasize a "chimey" sound, like the resonance when you ring a bell, and on all 3 of my headphones this is irritating and sounds like added distortion that makes you wince on some content (example: the doors' riders on the storm organ solos)
> 
> ...


A pity these are not coming through for you, hope you share more impressions once they settle a bit more.

@Guidostrunk I looked at the prices for the 12AXX and they appeared to be the same price or close to it. Where do you find them for cheaper?


----------



## Guidostrunk

If I were shopping for the best 6922 I'd look no further than the Valvo pinched waist Eindhoven E88cc, Telefunken E188CC/CCa, and Valvo Heerlen pinched waist. Siemens CCa. All from the mid 50's 
You may need a drink or therapy after you see the prices of those tubes. Lol. 
The current tube I'm rolling with is a 12au7 and imo bests all of those mentioned above by a lot. It's the 58/59 CBS Hytron 7730 raised D getter. I paid $200 plus shipping($30). 

I couldn't sniff the pins on those other tubes for that price lol. And those other tubes just can't do what the 12au7 do. Us old rollers have been through every tube you can run in a 6922 socket. You'd be surprised by how many non 6922 tubes id prefer over them. Lol



kkrazik2008 said:


> A pity these are not coming through for you, hope you share more impressions once they settle a bit more.
> 
> @Guidostrunk I looked at the prices for the 12AXX and they appeared to be the same price or close to it. Where do you find them for cheaper?


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> If I were shopping for the best 6922 I'd look no further than the Valvo pinched waist Eindhoven E88cc, Telefunken E188CC/CCa, and Valvo Heerlen pinched waist. Siemens CCa. All from the mid 50's
> You may need a drink or therapy after you see the prices of those tubes. Lol.
> The current tube I'm rolling with is a 12au7 and imo bests all of those mentioned above by a lot. It's the 58/59 CBS Hytron 7730 raised D getter. I paid $200 plus shipping($30).
> 
> I couldn't sniff the pins on those other tubes for that price lol. And those other tubes just can't do what the 12au7 do. Us old rollers have been through every tube you can run in a 6922 socket. You'd be surprised by how many non 6922 tubes id prefer over them. Lol


@Guidostrunk is correct I have/had a lot of the best 6922 tubes from the 50's and the ECC82 variant trumps them all for less money. If you want the best 6922 variants the 50's are the best choice and damn expensive.


----------



## mat.1

Guidostrunk said:


> Get a pair of these and forget about the 6922.
> https://www.tubemonger.com/12Axx_to...IB_1960s_p/12axx-ecc88-adap-novib-mcmurdo.htm
> 
> If I am buying these adapter , any recommendation tubes from tubemonger , so I can save shipping cost. ?


----------



## Guidostrunk

If you're patient. They should be replenishing their stock of their Brimar CV4034. They told me in July they'd be in stock in August but they haven't showed up yet. Maybe shoot them an email to see if they're available soon.


----------



## Curtisvill

I have just replaces the stock tubes with a matched pair of Mullard CV3986. I liked the sound with the stock tubes very much and have been eagerly anticipating a new pair of tubes to hear how the sound would change. 

The tubes are still burning in, so far it’s been about 24 hours, but I was very pleased how the sound opened up and was not as muddled as it was with the stock tubes. The sound was warmer, the highs were not as tinny, the base was fuller, and the soundstage was larger. I am new to tube rolling but have enjoyed the first pair tremendously, forgive me as I try to describe what I am hearing. I will update when the tubes are fully burned in.


----------



## kkrazik2008

Guidostrunk said:


> If I were shopping for the best 6922 I'd look no further than the Valvo pinched waist Eindhoven E88cc, Telefunken E188CC/CCa, and Valvo Heerlen pinched waist. Siemens CCa. All from the mid 50's
> You may need a drink or therapy after you see the prices of those tubes. Lol.
> The current tube I'm rolling with is a 12au7 and imo bests all of those mentioned above by a lot. It's the 58/59 CBS Hytron 7730 raised D getter. I paid $200 plus shipping($30).
> 
> I couldn't sniff the pins on those other tubes for that price lol. And those other tubes just can't do what the 12au7 do. Us old rollers have been through every tube you can run in a 6922 socket. You'd be surprised by how many non 6922 tubes id prefer over them. Lol


Thanks for your share, I will take a look for them 7730 or the Brimrar, Mullard mentioned. I am a complete novice so trying to navigate the world of tubes is like learning a new language, and I sucked a language classes in high school.


----------



## Curtisvill

kkrazik2008 said:


> Thanks for your share, I will take a look for them 7730 or the Brimrar, Mullard mentioned. I am a complete novice so trying to navigate the world of tubes is like learning a new language, and I sucked a language classes in high school.



I found them at Tube Monger, they have a great selection.


----------



## ruinedx

kkrazik2008 said:


> A pity these are not coming through for you, hope you share more impressions once they settle a bit more.



WELL there seems to be some hope.  At around 34hr now and the "chimey" is definitely starting to recede, being replaced by "euphony".  If tube continues in this direction over next 14hr the 60s BEL 6922 could end up in an fantastic place.  Seems this change started to happen around the 30hr mark.


----------



## ruinedx

kkrazik2008 said:


> Thanks for your share, I will take a look for them 7730 or the Brimrar, Mullard mentioned. I am a complete novice so trying to navigate the world of tubes is like learning a new language, and I sucked a language classes in high school.


Brent Jessee has a very large selection, great prices, plus a description of general feel of each tube offered by type

http://www.audiotubes.com/


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 3, 2020)

Curtisvill said:


> I have just replaces the stock tubes with a matched pair of Mullard CV3986. I liked the sound with the stock tubes very much and have been eagerly anticipating a new pair of tubes to hear how the sound would change.
> 
> The tubes are still burning in, so far it’s been about 24 hours, but I was very pleased how the sound opened up and was not as muddled as it was with the stock tubes. The sound was warmer, the highs were not as tinny, the base was fuller, and the soundstage was larger. I am new to tube rolling but have enjoyed the first pair tremendously, forgive me as I try to describe what I am hearing. I will update when the tubes are fully burned in.


I think you will be very pleased with the 'Mini' Mullard CV3986. It is a great tube in the LP!

The 7730's are CRAZY good even if they are the newer version with the halo getter. Bass is deep, tight and quite stunning!

Worth $200/ pair? I would say YES!


----------



## TK16 (Sep 3, 2020)

nwavesailor said:


> I think you will be very pleased with the 'Mini' Mullard CV3986. It is a great tube in the LP!
> 
> The 7730's are CRAZY good even if they are the newer version with the halo getter. Bass is deep, tight and quite stunning!
> 
> Worth $200/ pair? I would say YES!


What's the sound sig on these Mullards compared to the Blackburn square getter ECC82?


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 3, 2020)

TK16 said:


> What's the sound sig on these Mullards compared to the Blackburn square getter ECC82?


I'd need to dig out my '57 or '58 square getter's to compare. I liked the Blackburns but I would not buy them again at over $200 / pair. IMO the 7730's in the LP (or Pendant) are a much better and exciting option for that kind of $$$, if you can find them! 

Would I buy the TM CV3986 for over $200 / pair, YES!

The TM Mini Mullard's just sounded great from the first few notes where the Blackburns sounded good but nothing really stood out and excited me. The 7316 are also very nice but not 7730 nice.

Of topic, as these can NOT be used in the LP, but the Valvo 6201 (12AT7 ) are another fantastic tube right there with the 7730's.

One man's opinion................


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> WELL there seems to be some hope.  At around 34hr now and the "chimey" is definitely starting to recede, being replaced by "euphony".  If tube continues in this direction over next 14hr the 60s BEL 6922 could end up in an fantastic place.  Seems this change started to happen around the 30hr mark.



Nope

The BEL 6922 are a L.  Sending them back.  One might even be defective, not sure. Either they are extremely chimey or one of the tubes is putting out high levels of distortion b/c one sounds worse than the other.  Either way my $40 stock tubes sound better!

Now the question, what next?  Need to stick to something that will fit in socket w/o adapter.  Good for all genres but especially electronic (EH 6922 stock seems to excel in electronic but not in other genres).  Tempted to stick with the stock tubes because they are pretty darn good frankly.  But would like something a little less "metallic" sounding


----------



## Curtisvill

ruinedx said:


> Now the question, what next? Need to stick to something that will fit in socket w/o adapter.




I am really loving these right now.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

Curtisvill said:


> I am really loving these right now.


Yeah I heard positive things problem I have a youngen and I can just see him ripping them out or burning himself lol. I actually like the 6922 since only 1" sticks out and hard to remove 

Best way to describe what I want is exactly the EH 6922 sound in terms of dynamics , sound stage, bass, but with a little more natural treble.


----------



## nwavesailor

Curtisvill said:


> I am really loving these right now.


Yup, the CV3986 are indeed stunning!


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

What headphones are you all using? And what music genres?

Makes a big difference on how something sounds.  i.e. the tubes I just got might have been OK on HD650, but with my trio of bright headphones was a big fail.

I'd spend $300-$400 in 6922 if I could get a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble.  Hell maybe I should just stick with the stock tubes I really like em with my headphones.


----------



## Curtisvill

I have socket savers in my LP so that is why they are sticking up so high, they are no taller that the standard tubes which come with the ampl.  I am using mostly my Focal Clears right now.  Music this morning for me was Billie Eilish, Beck, Andrea Bocelli, Zero 7, and Morcheeba.  The base and vocals on the Billie Eilish album are unreal.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Here's these. They were one of my favorite tubes before discovering much better.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/164338858501


ruinedx said:


> What headphones are you all using? And what music genres?
> 
> Makes a big difference on how something sounds.  i.e. the tubes I just got might have been OK on HD650, but with my trio of bright headphones was a big fail.
> 
> I'd spend $300-$400 in 6922 if I could get a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble.  Hell maybe I should just stick with the stock tubes I really like em with my headphones.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Or these lol. https://www.ebay.com/itm/293628242748


ruinedx said:


> What headphones are you all using? And what music genres?
> 
> Makes a big difference on how something sounds.  i.e. the tubes I just got might have been OK on HD650, but with my trio of bright headphones was a big fail.
> 
> I'd spend $300-$400 in 6922 if I could get a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble.  Hell maybe I should just stick with the stock tubes I really like em with my headphones.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> Or these lol. https://www.ebay.com/itm/293628242748


Wow inexpensive!


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

Need to be more specific.  Are you saying any of these actually meet my above request " a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble. "  Meaning, similar soundstage, similar dynamics, similar bass level, but with more euphonic treble?  I really like the EH 6922 so looking for a sound that is a riff on that more than something totally different.

For instance the BEL/Philips SQ 6922 I just listened to had less bass, less dynamics,  smaller soundstage, significantly higher quantity of treble, but not better quality of treble.


----------



## nwavesailor

@Guidostrunk is really good at SOPM*  

*Spending Other Peoples Money


----------



## Guidostrunk

🤣😂😂😂


nwavesailor said:


> @Guidostrunk is really good at SOPM*
> 
> *Spending Other Peoples Money


----------



## Guidostrunk

They spank those EH in every aspect 


ruinedx said:


> Need to be more specific.  Are you saying any of these actually meet my above request " a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble. "  Meaning, similar soundstage, similar dynamics, similar bass level, but with more euphonic treble?  I really like the EH 6922 so looking for a sound that is a riff on that more than something totally different.
> 
> For instance the BEL/Philips SQ 6922 I just listened to had less bass, less dynamics,  smaller soundstage, significantly higher quantity of treble, but not better quality of treble.


----------



## Guidostrunk (Sep 3, 2020)

Just hit me you could get the mini adapters and run some 396a or 2c51. Same height as 6922


ruinedx said:


> Need to be more specific.  Are you saying any of these actually meet my above request " a sound like the EH 6922 + more euphonic treble. "  Meaning, similar soundstage, similar dynamics, similar bass level, but with more euphonic treble?  I really like the EH 6922 so looking for a sound that is a riff on that more than something totally different.
> 
> For instance the BEL/Philips SQ 6922 I just listened to had less bass, less dynamics,  smaller soundstage, significantly higher quantity of treble, but not better quality of treble.


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 3, 2020)

Here is a WE JW 396A / 2C51 w/ Garage 1217 adapter next to a 6922 for size. The WE are really a nice choice and I am lucky to have found 5 that are stone quiet in the LP


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone here try Mazda France E188CC ?


----------



## Guidostrunk

The Lyr rolling thread has a lot to offer on 6922 tubes. Or at the beginning of this thread that @TK16 started. 
The Mazda E188CC and e88cc is an anemic tube. Tin cans dragging off the back of a car comes to mind remembering their sound. 
I'd look for a pair of Valvo Hamburg Pcc88. Fantastic tube that works in 6922 circuit


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Here is a WE JW 396A / 2C51 w/ Garage 1217 adapter next to a 6922 for size. The WE are really a nice choice and I am lucky to have found 5 that are stone quiet in the LP


The mini adapters are smaller than that, same size as 6922 tubes. I use them in my DAC.


----------



## Zachik

Guidostrunk said:


> Or these lol. https://www.ebay.com/itm/293628242748


Seller is TubeMuseum. When buying from a museum - do you expect outlet prices?!


----------



## nwavesailor

Priced like going to the gift shop at a museum!


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂


Zachik said:


> Seller is TubeMuseum. When buying from a museum - do you expect outlet prices?!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Here's a pair of 57 Heerlen pinched waist Pcc88.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/193628252815


ruinedx said:


> Anyone here try Mazda France E188CC ?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Here's a pair of Valvo Hamburg pinched waist pcc88.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174394438568


Guidostrunk said:


> Here's a pair of 57 Heerlen pinched waist Pcc88.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/193628252815


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 3, 2020)

Surely TK16 has some sweet GE's that he might let go............. CHEAP!

Who is going to break it to @ruinedx that when he does settle on a pair of X tubes and is thrilled ..........he will surely _need _a backup pair!


----------



## ruinedx

nwavesailor said:


> Surely TK16 has some sweet GE's that he might let go............. CHEAP!
> 
> Who is going to break it to @ruinedx that when he does settle on a pair of X tubes and is thrilled ..........he will surely _need _a backup pair!



Maybe I should just get the gold pin eh 6922 for fancy looking sake and call it a day

The fact I found ANY equipment combination that is an amazing perfect match for hd8XX is unbelievable. So maybe I shouldn't press my luck for gains I can't even define


----------



## Guidostrunk (Sep 3, 2020)

I'll tell you what I'll do. I have a pair of Heerlen pcc88(I think) that I sent to @ksorota who's working on my Lite dac 68. You pay the shipping and they're yours. All I want in return is to hear your thoughts.



ruinedx said:


> Maybe I should just get the gold pin eh 6922 for fancy looking sake and call it a day
> 
> The fact I found ANY equipment combination that is an amazing perfect match for hd8XX is unbelievable. So maybe I shouldn't press my luck for gains I can't even define


----------



## xiorath

Hey guys! Any ZMF Verite owners around with a LP? Curious as to what tubes you guys prefer


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Surely TK16 has some sweet GE's that he might let go............. CHEAP!
> 
> Who is going to break it to @ruinedx that when he does settle on a pair of X tubes and is thrilled ..........he will surely _need _a backup pair!


Easy with the endorsement, I have 0 interest is making people deaf.


----------



## Curtisvill

xiorath said:


> Hey guys! Any ZMF Verite owners around with a LP? Curious as to what tubes you guys prefer



My ZMP Verite closed should be on their way to me shortly, if you give me a bit I will have a better answer for you.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> I'll tell you what I'll do. I have a pair of Heerlen pcc88(I think) that I sent to @ksorota who's working on my Lite dac 68. You pay the shipping and they're yours. All I want in return is to hear your thoughts.


That pair I tested for you and has gear killing shorts and gas? Pardon the gas is mine.


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂


TK16 said:


> That pair I tested for you and has gear killing shorts and gas? Pardon the gas is mine.


----------



## wickyfrog

DRHamp said:


> Those are horseshoe not D getters.  Different lettering and I think those are 60s, but the price is in range.  I got my pair from AC over in the Lyr tube rolling thread because they were microphonic in his MJ2.  They are not microphonic is my LP or my MJ2.
> 
> They do look similar to mine - maybe what they're calling a horseshoe getter is the same as D getter


Les,


DRHamp said:


> Those are horseshoe not D getters.  Different lettering and I think those are 60s, but the price is in range.  I got my pair from AC over in the Lyr tube rolling thread because they were microphonic in his MJ2.  They are not microphonic is my LP or my MJ2.
> 
> They do look similar to mine - maybe what they're calling a horseshoe getter is the same as D getter


DRH, would you mind commenting on a comparison between the LP and the MJ2?  I just got the LP, and am considering the MJ2 also.  Thank you !!


----------



## sahmen

Anyone looking to offload a matched pair of 7730 tubes? Give me a pm. I need a pair for my LP. Thanks.


----------



## nwavesailor

I'm guessing you have seen the pair of 7730 from Hong Kong on E-Bay?


----------



## sahmen

nwavesailor said:


> I'm guessing you have seen the pair of 7730 from Hong Kong on E-Bay?


Yes, I have, but I was told they weren't well matched.


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 6, 2020)

sahmen said:


> Yes, I have, but I was told they weren't well matched.


I have not dealt with this seller so I can't say how truthful the ad is. His tester reading are not noted in the E-Bay ad unless someone here bought this pair and returned them? The only thing he says are 'they are roughly 100% plate to plate'. Perhaps tube to tube they are way off but I have not contacted ther seller for this info so I only know what the ad states.

I am buying a single 7730 for a backup in the Pendant that only needs one tube. The seller thought he had another pair left and then found one dead when he tested them. He was going to check another location to see if he had more. If so, I will pass the info along in a PM to you.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I purchased 3 pair from the Hong Kong seller a few months ago. Sent 2 pair to TK16 for testing and both tested near NOS. The pair listed now are different construction and the one looks suspect of even being a 7730. 


nwavesailor said:


> I have not dealt with this seller so I can't say how truthful the ad is. His tester reading are not noted in the E-Bay ad unless someone here bought this pair and returned them? The only thing he says are 'they are roughly 100% plate to plate'. Perhaps tube to tube they are way off but I have not contacted ther seller for this info so I only know what the ad states.
> 
> I am buying a single 7730 for a backup in the Pendant that only needs one tube. The seller thought he had another pair left and then found one dead when he tested them. He was going to check another location to see if he had more. If so, I will pass the info along in a PM to you.


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 6, 2020)

I only have one 7730 branded Raytheon Uniline with etched code of BFBA USA and 020 in yellow paint as well as 7730. I will have another later this week branded CBS and will look for differences in plate structure, getter, posts, mica etc. The pair listed on E-Bay do appear to have gold plated pins.

We are dealing with a pretty rare tube type so the changes made along the way may differ and perhaps we haven't seen all the versions. I'm be looking forward to my 7730 arriving for a comparison in sound and constuction.


----------



## TK16

Here's a cheap pair of 7316, possibly 1959 with an o getter, judging by the ct1 change code.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-HP-Am...rentrq:65953fa11740a45e5bf98606ffffe27c|iid:1


----------



## Audazed

Any recommendations for the Audeze Lcd-X friendly tubes?  The stock tubes sound good with the midrange but it seems to really tame the dynamics of my pair and simmer down the low end quite a bit. My Xcans deliver the dynamics but the midrange isn't as luscious.  I've been potentially looking at Reflectors/Jan Phillips e88cc tubes. Was wondering if anyone has experience rolling for the LP with Lcd-X's


----------



## xiorath

Curtisvill said:


> My ZMP Verite closed should be on their way to me shortly, if you give me a bit I will have a better answer for you.


Awesome! I look forward to it


----------



## nwavesailor

Bought a single 7730 and prior to using it, tested it as I always do. REALLY poor readings of 91 / 60. My other 7730 is 91 / 91. At $99 this is going back to the seller!

Oh well, I've been buying tubes for almost 20 years and one of my few bad dealings with a tube dealer. I can understand (and would not be happy) with a 10% or even 20% difference plate to plate but not off this much.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Bought a single 7730 and prior to using it, tested it as I always do. REALLY poor readings of 91 / 60. My other 7730 is 91 / 91. At $99 this is going back to the seller!
> 
> Oh well, I've been buying tubes for almost 20 years and one of my few bad dealings with a tube dealer. I can understand (and would not be happy) with a 10% or even 20% difference plate to plate but not off this much.


Dunno the 1 tube testing 91/91 looks to be shady, the 91/60 looks balanced to me.
Seriously sending back that crap unbalanced tube is a good idea. Tubes like that have been a noisy mess on the LP.


----------



## cglin222

Curtisvill said:


> My ZMP Verite closed should be on their way to me shortly, if you give me a bit I will have a better answer for you.


Did you ever get to eval what tube works best for the zmf Verite? I recently got the LP and was wondering the same...
what is your number one tube on LP so far?
Thanks


----------



## cglin222

I just bought the LP, haven't shipped yet, but reading all the forums for tube rolling... but I am just a noob..
How do you remove the socket saver when it sits flash?

thanks




jb77 said:


> Hi @TsKen
> 
> As @TK16 and @nwavesailor mentioned, purchase the socket savers and adapters from Tubemonger, you’ll need two of each. I’ll post the links for each below.
> 
> ...


----------



## TK16

Really good deal on Amperex 6922 Heerlen D getters. Excellent testing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-PQ-Am...750a77d3c805707fff0e6e4|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## kkrazik2008

TK16 said:


> Really good deal on Amperex 6922 Heerlen D getters. Excellent testing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-PQ-Amperex-6922-Tubes-Gold-Pin-D-Getter-E88CC-6DJ8-ECC88-MATCHED-ANOS-Test/224204582452?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=f05dba4beacd430fb303ad67e803212b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=224204582452&itm=224204582452&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:256e9c39-14c9-11eb-ae2b-2e9546b5e956|parentrq:52eb91921750a77d3c805707fff0e6e4|iid:1&redirect=mobile


This is too good to be true, Brent Jesee sells this pair for way more!


----------



## Guidostrunk

If @TK16  posts a pair of tubes. Buy them! One of the most knowledgeable people I know regarding tubes.


----------



## kkrazik2008

Guidostrunk said:


> If @TK16  posts a pair of tubes. Buy them! One of the most knowledgeable people I know regarding tubes.


if this was only 3 weeks ago, I would have been on it like bee on honey. I got a regular pair of the Holland 6922, oh well.


----------



## Slade01

Guidostrunk said:


> If @TK16  posts a pair of tubes. Buy them! One of the most knowledgeable people I know regarding tubes.



Your sales pitch for the 12AU7 has me chasing adapters though, otherwise, this is a great price for these Heerlen D Getters. I would also otherwise be all over these, but just recently got the alleged Holy Grail Reflektors 6N23p (75 SWGP SIlver Shields -- which sound really really good so far...)


----------



## jaker782

TK16 said:


> Really good deal on Amperex 6922 Heerlen D getters. Excellent testing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-PQ-Amperex-6922-Tubes-Gold-Pin-D-Getter-E88CC-6DJ8-ECC88-MATCHED-ANOS-Test/224204582452?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=f05dba4beacd430fb303ad67e803212b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=224204582452&itm=224204582452&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:256e9c39-14c9-11eb-ae2b-2e9546b5e956|parentrq:52eb91921750a77d3c805707fff0e6e4|iid:1&redirect=mobile



And they are gone!  I was seriously thinking about pulling the trigger this morning, but thankfully (maybe not?) someone just snagged them!


----------



## DowdyPrime

Slade01 said:


> Your sales pitch for the 12AU7 has me chasing adapters though, otherwise, this is a great price for these Heerlen D Getters. I would also otherwise be all over these, but just recently got the alleged Holy Grail Reflektors 6N23p (75 SWGP SIlver Shields -- which sound really really good so far...)



BTW, if you are looking for adapters, a long-time member of these forums, @Deyan, makes some. He will also make them taller, so they are easier to remove from the LP than more standard, shorter adapters. Dealing with him was super-smooth and fast. My only advice is that you ask if he can make the adapters in black. I got them in white, and wish I had bothered to ask ahead of time. You can also look for other members of this forum that have mentioned him.


----------



## Slade01

DowdyPrime said:


> BTW, if you are looking for adapters, a long-time member of these forums, @Deyan, makes some. He will also make them taller, so they are easier to remove from the LP than more standard, shorter adapters. Dealing with him was super-smooth and fast. My only advice is that you ask if he can make the adapters in black. I got them in white, and wish I had bothered to ask ahead of time. You can also look for other members of this forum that have mentioned him.



Thanks, yes, i've already approached Deyan for pricing and such.  Thank you for the tip regarding color - all the adapters i've seen of his, were black, so I assumed that was the standard.  I will definitely keep that in mind.  Thanks!


----------



## DowdyPrime

Slade01 said:


> Thanks, yes, i've already approached Deyan for pricing and such.  Thank you for the tip regarding color - all the adapters i've seen of his, were black, so I assumed that was the standard.  I will definitely keep that in mind.  Thanks!


Yeah! That's what I assumed too. Not his fault for sending me white ones at all; he was totally great. But I should have made that clear to begin with.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> If @TK16  posts a pair of tubes. Buy them! One of the most knowledgeable people I know regarding tubes.


That 6922 D getter is one of my only remaining 6922 pairs I got left. Not in the same league as similar 50's Heerlen ECC82 or 7316. I usually don't recommend much of the 6922 line anymore. But for the price and testing numbers a fantastic deal that is there. The only Heerlen 6922 variants that are in at least the same ballpark are the 1950's versions. Usually commanding a much higher pricetage.


----------



## Deyan

DowdyPrime said:


> BTW, if you are looking for adapters, a long-time member of these forums, @Deyan, makes some. He will also make them taller, so they are easier to remove from the LP than more standard, shorter adapters. Dealing with him was super-smooth and fast. My only advice is that you ask if he can make the adapters in black. I got them in white, and wish I had bothered to ask ahead of time. You can also look for other members of this forum that have mentioned him.



The ones you have a made from teflon and they don't hold paint. 
There was a shortage of PA6 at the time of building.


----------



## DowdyPrime

Deyan said:


> The ones you have a made from teflon and they don't hold paint.
> There was a shortage of PA6 at the time of building.


Oh, no worries at all.


----------



## Deyan

DowdyPrime said:


> Oh, no worries at all.



Glad to hear that.


----------



## LCMusicLover

DowdyPrime said:


> BTW, if you are looking for adapters, a long-time member of these forums, @Deyan, makes some. He will also make them taller, so they are easier to remove from the LP than more standard, shorter adapters. Dealing with him was super-smooth and fast. My only advice is that you ask if he can make the adapters in black. I got them in white, and wish I had bothered to ask ahead of time. You can also look for other members of this forum that have mentioned him.


I got a set of adapters from @Deyan -- very pleased.  Note that I asked for them to be 'taller' and he suggested 40mm.  I asked for 50, which he did.  Once I got them, I realized that 40 would have been plenty tall enough.  Just FYI.


----------



## TK16

Some dirt cheap Foton 6N3P usable with a different adapter.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/8pcs-6N3P-...rentrq:5b73cee81750a69e54b8adc3ffe74d78|iid:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8pcs-6N3P-...rentrq:5b73cee81750a69e54b8adc3ffe74d78|iid:1


----------



## povidlo

TK16 said:


> Some dirt cheap Foton 6N3P usable with a different adapter.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/8pcs-6N3P-ECC42-2C51-5670-SOVIET-VALVES-VACUUM-USSR-TUBES-NEW-FOTON/402505911715?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=21d0b748f28d4c40a1aadb2979560ca1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=402505911715&itm=402505911715&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6f4ad9c8-1616-11eb-9b9e-4ed05abb42fd|parentrq:5b73cee81750a69e54b8adc3ffe74d78|iid:1
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/8pcs-6N3P-ECC42-2C51-5670-FOTON-VALVES-VACUUM-SOVIET-TUBES-NEW-and-USED/402503877135?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=21d0b748f28d4c40a1aadb2979560ca1&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=402505911715&itm=402503877135&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6f4ad9c8-1616-11eb-9b9e-4ed05abb42fd|parentrq:5b73cee81750a69e54b8adc3ffe74d78|iid:1


Would these require an adapter to use with LP and if so, could you kindly suggest one?


----------



## TK16 (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold-plated-5670-6N3-2C51-instead-TO-ECC88-6922-tube-converter-adapter/193442643748?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=834cf20d218e43f389403f7b6d78d337&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=193442643748&itm=193442643748&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6b089102-1620-11eb-8cc0-6678b8036b93|parentrq:5bb53c271750a4d497762541fff0abd7|iid:1
You need a pair of these, buy a couple pair shipping is slow with a pair of socket savers directly connected to the amp. You can buy cheap Chinese ones but the here are much better. A pair of these.
https://www.tubemonger.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=NOVIB-McMurdo


----------



## jonathan c

Audazed said:


> Any recommendations for the Audeze Lcd-X friendly tubes?  The stock tubes sound good with the midrange but it seems to really tame the dynamics of my pair and simmer down the low end quite a bit. My Xcans deliver the dynamics but the midrange isn't as luscious.  I've been potentially looking at Reflectors/Jan Phillips e88cc tubes. Was wondering if anyone has experience rolling for the LP with Lcd-X's


I have the Cavalli Monolith LP with cryogenically treated Genalex / Gold Lion 6922 / E88CC tubes. These were purchased from Upscale Audio. The tubes present deep & firm bass, fully “fleshed out” midrange, and extended highs with airiness. The dynamic range is impressive. As an aside, you might also consider the aftermarket LPS-36 linear power supply in lieu of the stock power supply. The LPS-36 really adds heft / weight to the sound of the LP without altering the tonal balance which is excellent. The LP dynamic range is definitely boosted with the LPS-36x


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> I have the Cavalli Monolith LP with cryogenically treated Genalex / Gold Lion 6922 / E88CC tubes. These were purchased from Upscale Audio. The tubes present deep & firm bass, fully “fleshed out” midrange, and extended highs with airiness. The dynamic range is impressive. As an aside, you might also consider the aftermarket LPS-36 linear power supply in lieu of the stock power supply. The LPS-36 really adds heft / weight to the sound of the LP without altering the tonal balance which is excellent. The LP dynamic range is definitely boosted with the LPS-36x. Oh, and I use Audeze LCD-X as one of my headphones.


----------



## Slade01

I'm curious, I was going through jb77's listing of tubes from way back in this thread - has anyone here ever tried the 

Telefunken 6211 [LP] *(very close to specs of a 12AU7)*  that is found on tubemonger?  on the LP?  I saw it mentioned on the Lyr threads that its great for vocals - something I am looking for as currently, that is what is sounding very recessed right now, or if not, this, any other tube recommendations that could help with this?  Thanks!


----------



## sennfan83261

Damn, I received Tung-Sol late '50's 2C51 matched triplets (two for my LP and one for my CTH). Unfortunately, all combos of the three were hiss city on the LP, but all three were whisper quiet on my CTH  . I love the sound coming from them. 6922 and 6DJ8 pairs so far have worked fine (the 365mA draw of the 6DJ8 makes me reluctant to use them regularly) and 6C8G and 2C51 pairs have been no bueno for me so far.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> Damn, I received Tung-Sol late '50's 2C51 matched triplets (two for my LP and one for my CTH). Unfortunately, all combos of the three were hiss city on the LP, but all three were whisper quiet on my CTH  . I love the sound coming from them. 6922 and 6DJ8 pairs so far have worked fine (the 365mA draw of the 6DJ8 makes me reluctant to use them regularly) and 6C8G and 2C51 pairs have been no bueno for me so far.


Exactly which adapters are you using? Link here.


----------



## jonathan c

To Sennfan83261: since the LP was designed with 6922s, why not stick with those, 6JD8s, E88CCs, or 6N23Ps...?  Worth trying:  Genalex/Gold Lion 6922, Philips BEL E88CCs, Siemens/Rohre EC88CCs....some are $$$$....some you can have cryogenically treated...I rotate between these....


----------



## sennfan83261

TK16 said:


> Exactly which adapters are you using? Link here.


Tubemonger NOVIB Socket Savers and Garage1217's 6N3P / 5670 / 2C51 / 396A to 6922 Adapter


jonathan c said:


> To Sennfan83261: since the LP was designed with 6922s, why not stick with those, 6JD8s, E88CCs, or 6N23Ps...?  Worth trying:  Genalex/Gold Lion 6922, Philips BEL E88CCs, Siemens/Rohre EC88CCs....some are $$$$....some you can have cryogenically treated...I rotate between these....


I don't know about using the 6DJ8's regularly, as those draw 365mA and Alex warned people not to use tubes that draw over 350mA.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> Tubemonger NOVIB Socket Savers and Garage1217's 6N3P / 5670 / 2C51 / 396A to 6922 Adapter
> I don't know about using the 6DJ8's regularly, as those draw 365mA and Alex warned people not to use tubes that draw over 350mA.


I'm very confident it's the Garage adapts, have a pair of those as well and definitely hear noise and/or humming on some pairs pairs of 2C51 variants with this adapter. Nothing wrong with the Garage adapters but think because they are ceramic you have that problem. You want cheap Chinese ones that are bakelite.


----------



## sennfan83261

TK16 said:


> I'm very confident it's the Garage adapts, have a pair of those as well and definitely hear noise and/or humming on some pairs pairs of 2C51 variants with this adapter. Nothing wrong with the Garage adapters but think because they are ceramic you have that problem. You want cheap Chinese ones that are bakelite.


Haha, but but I thought the Garage adapters were the standards. Anyways, I'll check out the cheap Chinese ones. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nwavesailor

I have the Garage 1217 adapters and all 5 of my WE JW 2C51/ 396A are quiet in the LP. They are all from the same production date in1953. I know I am lucky to have found 5 quiet ones that work with these adapters.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> Haha, but but I thought the Garage adapters were the standards. Anyways, I'll check out the cheap Chinese ones. Thanks for the tip!


I said the problem was the Garage adapters being ceramic, not bad quality.


----------



## sennfan83261

TK16 said:


> I said the problem was the Garage adapters being ceramic, not bad quality.


I  neither said nor implied that they were bad quality. I did mention that they worked fine on the CTH.


----------



## Guidostrunk

6dj8, 6922, e88cc, ecc88, e188cc, CCa, 7308 ,cv4109, cv2492, cv2493...etc. All the same as far as specs go. No problem using any. LP was designed for those tubes. 


sennfan83261 said:


> Tubemonger NOVIB Socket Savers and Garage1217's 6N3P / 5670 / 2C51 / 396A to 6922 Adapter
> I don't know about using the 6DJ8's regularly, as those draw 365mA and Alex warned people not to use tubes that draw over 350mA.


----------



## TK16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Found a few pairs of note. Pricey though, the 7316 LP is from a great seller.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pa...tter-1958-Strong/114517123620?redirect=mobile
The SP D getter 7316 is a little cheaper but from Europe. Damn close to the LP version. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ECC186-Valvo-x2-pieces-used-Audio-Tube-Tested/153912709470?redirect=mobile

These pairs are dirt cheap but humongous price/performance ratio, better than most of the ECC88 variants I have tried and I tried many.
Correct link on these 6N3P.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...triple-mica-1950x-NOS-Big-getter/224171506697


----------



## szore

I'm new to tubes and I find all of these numbers and sockets, etc. very confusing... I wish there was a down and dirty guide to what tubes 'work' with Liquid, and their tonality... (hint, hint).


----------



## MikeW (Nov 19, 2020)

recently cap modded my LP, been going though my tubes again, I only have the stock tubes, and Amperex A-Frame's, as well as JAN 7308, Amperex 1967's, honestly, I much prefer the stock tubes to these two varients, and those 7308's are 150$ a pair. I find the stock tubes to be very neutral, and well extended though the lows and high's, with slight mid-bass bump. Just a good well rounded tube with no glaring flaws. The A-frames had huge mid boost, which was quite pleasing for certain vocals, and the 7308's had this amazing mid-bass bump, but weird mid-range vocals. The stock tube is extremely  well balanced, yet still provides just enough harmonic distortion to give that 3D tube effect.


----------



## Slade01

MikeW said:


> recently cap modded my LP, been going though my tubes again, I only have the stock tubes, and Amperex A-Frame's, as well as JAN 7308, Amperex 1967's, honestly, I much prefer the stock tubes to these two varients, and those 7308's are 150$ a pair. I find the stock tubes to be very neutral, and well extended though the lows and high's, with slight mid-bass bump. Just a good well rounded tube with no glaring flaws. The A-frames had huge mid boost, which was quite pleasing for certain vocals, and the 7308's had this amazing mid-bass bump, but weird mid-range vocals. The stock tube is extremely  well balanced, yet still provides just enough harmonic distortion to give that 3D tube effect.



May I ask, what was your tube preference before you modded the LP?


----------



## MikeW

Slade01 said:


> May I ask, what was your tube preference before you modded the LP?



Of those 3 pair, I still preferred the stock tubes, pre-mod.


----------



## cshum

Does anyone have some recommendations for running Focal Clears and LCD-2s off the LP? New to the tube game, not sure where to be looking for affordable tubes either!


----------



## shafat777

since the clear is treble heavy, you might wanna getn a bass heavy tube. The ones that i can think of are SYLVANIA 6922 D getters. Those have the most bass out of any 6922 tubes. For the LCD-2, i recommend some amperex 7308 tubes but those are expensive and rare.


----------



## Rattle

I've only used stock EH tubes, genelex gold lions (don't like these at all) and my favorites out of the 3 JJ gold pins. If I wanted a tube that was that "flavor" but better is there such a thing that's not more than $100 a set of tubes ?

The JJ's seem to be the smoothest, slightly set back but not extra laid back. Sweet mids and highs sound great but could use little bit more extension, same with the lows. Altogether out of all these 3 new production tubes the JJ are my favorite and it's not even close. Headphones are HD650, LCD2F and ZMF Aeolus. Is there a super JJ that doesn't cost half the amp ?


----------



## louear

Just received some Genalex Gold Lion 6922, but my liquid Platinum doesnt seems to like them.
The front led stays red, and no music is audible. Not sure if its because the tubes are Faulty or some other incompatibility.
Those tubes were supposed to be tested and matched by the (reputable) seller and the box is marked with PC / TC numbers
Anyone had issues wtih Genalex tubes?


----------



## jonathan c

louear said:


> Just received some Genalex Gold Lion 6922, but my liquid Platinum doesnt seems to like them.
> The front led stays red, and no music is audible. Not sure if its because the tubes are Faulty or some other incompatibility.
> Those tubes were supposed to be tested and matched by the (reputable) seller and the box is marked with PC / TC numbers
> Anyone had issues wtih Genalex tubes?


I never have a problem with Genalex.


----------



## Slade01

louear said:


> Just received some Genalex Gold Lion 6922, but my liquid Platinum doesnt seems to like them.
> The front led stays red, and no music is audible. Not sure if its because the tubes are Faulty or some other incompatibility.
> Those tubes were supposed to be tested and matched by the (reputable) seller and the box is marked with PC / TC numbers
> Anyone had issues wtih Genalex tubes?



If your other tubes work, and its just your genalex gold lions, then something with those tubes is causing the protection circuit to keep on (steady lit red led).  Red light in normal circumstances should only be on 30-60 seconds on startup.    Even reputable sellers can't control what happens after they have tested and matched tubes, if something happens during handling or shipping, etc.  If they are truly reputable, they will give you a replacement or refund.


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-BECKM...760a4cc0a4000f1fffe5414|iid:1&redirect=mobile
Fantastic price on my all time favorite tubes. OBO too.


----------



## povidlo

Is there an adapter to use 12AX7/ECC83 tubes in LP?


----------



## nwavesailor

Yup, I bought mine from Tube Monger. They cost a bit more but, IMO, the level of materials is better than the usual offering from China on E-Bay


----------



## Curtisvill

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-BECKM...760a4cc0a4000f1fffe5414|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> Fantastic price on my all time favorite tubes. OBO too.



They are on their way to a new home, best offer accepted!  Thanks TK16.
For those of you looking for good tubes to go with the LP TK16 is the man, I have bought several pairs he has recommended and they have all been fantastic.


----------



## ksorota (Dec 18, 2020)

If anyone is looking for some matched sets of 7730 tubes I have two pairs available.  I ended up selling my LP and do not want to horde these great tubes when someone else could be listening!

PM me if interested.  I have a set of halo getters and a set of D-getters.

Posting

Best,
Keith


----------



## TK16

Curtisvill said:


> They are on their way to a new home, best offer accepted!  Thanks TK16.
> For those of you looking for good tubes to go with the LP TK16 is the man, I have bought several pairs he has recommended and they have all been fantastic.


Really 3 pairs of 7316 tubes? Hoarders have that many. Please don't look at my profile as I may have hoarder status myself!


----------



## nwavesailor

ksorota said:


> If anyone is looking for some matched sets of 7730 tubes I have two pairs available.  I ended up selling my LP and do not want to horde these great tubes when someone else could be listening!
> 
> PM me if interested.  I have a set of halo getters and a set of D-getters.
> 
> ...



Very good tubes that are pretty hard to find!


----------



## Shane D

ksorota said:


> If anyone is looking for some matched sets of 7730 tubes I have two pairs available.  I ended up selling my LP and do not want to horde these great tubes when someone else could be listening!
> 
> PM me if interested.  I have a set of halo getters and a set of D-getters.
> 
> ...



Where are you located?

Weren't you the guy doing the upgrades on these amps?


----------



## ksorota

I am Located north of Boston.
I was/am still modifying the LP, just hand moved on to a bigger setup for HE6. The LP just want a good fit and i don’t like to have gear just sitting around!


----------



## nwavesailor

ksorota said:


> I am Located north of Boston.
> I was/am still modifying the LP, just hand moved on to a bigger setup for HE6. The LP just want a good fit and i don’t like to have gear just sitting around!


Good for you, @ksorota! 
I tend to buy stuff and never get around to selling. I need to get going and sell my LP. I have moved on to a ZMF / ampsandsound Pendant and now ordered a new Bigger Ben so the LP and an inexpensive Burson FUN (@Shane D remembers those!) just sit around with no love.


----------



## Zachik

ksorota said:


> i don’t like to have gear just sitting around!





nwavesailor said:


> I tend to buy stuff and never get around to selling.


Same here - I cannot bring myself to sell anything... 
Probably got A LOT of money in paperweights!!! (that are perfect functionally and cosmetically)


----------



## Shane D

nwavesailor said:


> Good for you, @ksorota!
> I tend to buy stuff and never get around to selling. I need to get going and sell my LP. I have moved on to a ZMF / ampsandsound Pendant and now ordered a new Bigger Ben so the LP and an inexpensive Burson FUN (@Shane D remembers those!) just sit around with no love.



I just sold my Fun a few months ago.

I have been trying to sell my tube amp (MAD Ear+ HDII) for several weeks with no luck. I have therefore decided to reintroduce it into the system. As if I had a choice.


----------



## Slim1970

I have one of @ksorota modded Liquid Platinum's for sale with some great tube to accompany it. If anyone is interest check it out.


----------



## ksorota

nwavesailor said:


> I tend to buy stuff and never get around to selling.





Zachik said:


> Probably got A LOT of money in paperweights!!! (that are perfect functionally and cosmetically)



I would love to keep everything, but it starts to look a little crazy on my desk.  My tendency to sell is the reason I have owned the GLMK2 4 times, the Ether C Flows 3 times, HD6XX multiple times (still have a pair now), etc.  It raises less eyebrows at home when my desk has a similar number of black/silver boxes on it month to month also.  

The LP was a funny one to own since it had a very unique look with "lightbulbs" as my kids called them sticking out of the top.  

Ill come back to tubes again in a year or so and give them another go...just focusing my efforts on a couple headphones and looking for the perfect amp pairings.  Of course, selling gear always helps pay for the next set of testing.


----------



## ksorota

I have two sets of 7730 tubes that I used with the LP through adapters.  

Both for sale here...https://www.head-fi.org/threads/f-s-7730-matched-premium-tubes.949397/

Anyone mention this thread and take another 10% off the asking price.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## TK16

2 Heerlen ECC82 D getters for a decent price. Maybe the seller would take a couple bucks off if bought 2 as a pair. Fantastic tubes.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TESTED-195...OLLAND-RARE-SCRIPT-LOGO-D-GETTER/184596200251
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TESTED-195...OLLAND-RARE-SCRIPT-LOGO-D-GETTER/184596274916
Merry Christmas  people!


----------



## jonathan c

Next destination:  jonathan c liquid platinum...(rca cleartops)...


----------



## TK16

Here's a good price on some killer sounding tubes. OBO.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE...760ad4e23c0f4c7ffdccd06|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Here's a good price on some killer sounding tubes. OBO.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE-Matched-Pair-Amperex-12au7-ECC82-Long-Plates-tubes-Foil-getter-1957/184600483508?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=9fa603832b79411695c56586b607f63b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184600483508&itm=184600483508&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ab028917-4a19-11eb-bca9-c26309560ba3|parentrq:b052855e1760ad4e23c0f4c7ffdccd06|iid:1&redirect=mobile


Nice!  The seller is Tube Maze and they are legit.  Tube Maze has the best website about tubes on the entire web.


----------



## TK16

Here's a cheap price on a very good set of 1958 Heerlen D getter ECC88. Seller sent me an offer of $42.08 guess because I looked at the listing?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-EC...760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile
A better testing pair for more $. Reasonable price. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Ampe...760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Slade01

TK16 said:


> Here's a cheap price on a very good set of 1958 Heerlen D getter ECC88. Seller sent me an offer of $42.08 guess because I looked at the listing?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-Tubes-Matched-Pair-D-Getters-Gray-Plate-TV-7-Tested/224297414162?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=3&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=224297414162&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> A better testing pair for more $. Reasonable price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-D-Getter-preamp-tubes-pair/193826049779?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=4&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=193826049779&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile


The seller for the 1st link (retrodave12) is good.  I've gotten tubes from him before.  Very reasonable as far as pricing goes.


----------



## povidlo

TK16 said:


> Here's a cheap price on a very good set of 1958 Heerlen D getter ECC88. Seller sent me an offer of $42.08 guess because I looked at the listing?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-Tubes-Matched-Pair-D-Getters-Gray-Plate-TV-7-Tested/224297414162?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=3&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=224297414162&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> A better testing pair for more $. Reasonable price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-D-Getter-preamp-tubes-pair/193826049779?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=4&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=193826049779&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile


Snagged the cheaper pair by placing an offer for $42.08! Thank you, sir.


----------



## fordski

TK16 said:


> Here's a cheap price on a very good set of 1958 Heerlen D getter ECC88. Seller sent me an offer of $42.08 guess because I looked at the listing?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-Tubes-Matched-Pair-D-Getters-Gray-Plate-TV-7-Tested/224297414162?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=3&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=224297414162&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> A better testing pair for more $. Reasonable price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-D-Getter-preamp-tubes-pair/193826049779?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=fcef66b87c754402a435ef8b2292f7e2&pid=100678&rk=4&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=264994513697&itm=193826049779&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:d53c49a8-4aeb-11eb-bd6e-ae39be56fe9c|parentrq:b5b3dba81760a16e8e9fa74affdb7206|iid:1&redirect=mobile



Thanks for the recommendations. I bought the second pair (cuz' @povidlo got the first!) I've been looking to try some different tubes so here we go. Shipping to Mexico so it'll be awhile.


----------



## TK16

Your welcome guys. Here's an auction for a single 7316 single. My favorite tubes.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-excellen...rentrq:bb453e5f1760ad4a6bad4bcdfff83e18|iid:1
Here's a good priced single Mullard Blackburn ECC82 1957. Easily in my top 10. Warm tube signature, better than E88CC/CCa pinched waist Heerlen and much cheaper.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Boxed...rentrq:bb453e5f1760ad4a6bad4bcdfff83e18|iid:1


----------



## Wes S

Happy New Year, my tube rolling buddies!

I am looking for a pair of 12au7 to 6922 adapters, and was wondering if anyone in this thread has a pair, that they would be willing to sell?  I prefer the Tubemonger type, but will consider other options as well.  Thanks for your time, and fingers crossed one of you has a spare set they will sell me. 

Thanks for your time and happy listening,

Wes


----------



## Guidostrunk

Pm sent bro.


Wes S said:


> Happy New Year, my tube rolling buddies!
> 
> I am looking for a pair of 12au7 to 6922 adapters, and was wondering if anyone in this thread has a pair, that they would be willing to sell?  I prefer the Tubemonger type, but will consider other options as well.  Thanks for your time, and fingers crossed one of you has a spare set they will sell me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wes S (Jan 1, 2021)

Guidostrunk said:


> Pm sent bro.


Thanks bro!  I will take them.  PMed you back.


----------



## TK16

I'm looking for a trade for a pair of GEC A2900 square getter 3x mica pair. Willing to trade for it in the USA. I have tubes I'm willing to trade for with ### in my tube list. Lots of great tubes. PM if you're interested.


----------



## TK16

Found this bargain. And reasonable shipping rate. 😁
https://www.ebay.com/itm/e88cc-tube...rentrq:ca96d3ff1760a9c96ad55bc5fffad1b4|iid:1


----------



## Curtisvill

TK16 said:


> Found this bargain. And reasonable shipping rate. 😁
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/e88cc-tube-quad-d-getter-pinched-waist-valve-s-preamp-VALVO-SQ-6922-CCA-CV2492/254823666794?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ad2db411e5c4439a97e6676c5a457c11&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254823666794&itm=254823666794&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Valvo&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b7426fd4-4e1b-11eb-9ea7-8e33fed16ef1|parentrq:ca96d3ff1760a9c96ad55bc5fffad1b4|iid:1


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> Found this bargain. And reasonable shipping rate. 😁
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/e88cc-tube-quad-d-getter-pinched-waist-valve-s-preamp-VALVO-SQ-6922-CCA-CV2492/254823666794?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ad2db411e5c4439a97e6676c5a457c11&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254823666794&itm=254823666794&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Valvo&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b7426fd4-4e1b-11eb-9ea7-8e33fed16ef1|parentrq:ca96d3ff1760a9c96ad55bc5fffad1b4|iid:1


I wonder if the seller is hoping someone would press the "buy now" button by mistake...


----------



## jonathan c

At that total price, I would dread an unreasonable shipping rate if it could exist. At that price, the vacuum would be in my wallet and I would have the pinched waist for the next year...


----------



## nwavesailor

YIKES! 

That is WE NOS 300B pricing.........


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂 we made out like bandits back in the day. Boy did they go crazy in price. Makes me appreciate the 12au7 variants even more lol.


TK16 said:


> Found this bargain. And reasonable shipping rate. 😁
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/e88cc-tube-quad-d-getter-pinched-waist-valve-s-preamp-VALVO-SQ-6922-CCA-CV2492/254823666794?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ad2db411e5c4439a97e6676c5a457c11&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254823666794&itm=254823666794&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Valvo&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b7426fd4-4e1b-11eb-9ea7-8e33fed16ef1|parentrq:ca96d3ff1760a9c96ad55bc5fffad1b4|iid:1


----------



## Curtisvill

Has anyone with an LP tried tube dampeners?  If so I am curious as to what differences you noticed in the sound and what brand you are using.  Thanks.


----------



## TK16

Curtisvill said:


> Has anyone with an LP tried tube dampeners?  If so I am curious as to what differences you noticed in the sound and what brand you are using.  Thanks.


I have notice bass was a bit tighter but the dampers help a bit with microphonics.


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> I have notice bass was a bit tighter but the dampers help a bit with microphonics.


I don't know if the bass is any better, but the Herbies dampers seem to help with microphonics. I find using the same tube(s) in the Pendant as I had used in the LP they are WAY more prone to microphonics. The LP tames slightly to somewhat microphonic tubes better than some other amps or CD players I have used.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone looking for some amazing tubes?  There is a pair of 7730 Long Plate O Getters for sale at a crazy low price, in the classifieds forum.  These tubes are transparent, dynamic, holographic and sound as lifelike as it gets.  The bass is insane with these tubes.  The 7730 is super rare, and if I did not already have 3 pairs, I would buy them in a hearbeat.


----------



## Shane D

Wes S said:


> Anyone looking for some amazing tubes?  There is a pair of 7730 Long Plate O Getters for sale at a crazy low price, in the classifieds forum.  These tubes are transparent, dynamic, holographic and sound as lifelike as it gets.  The bass is insane with these tubes.  The 7730 is super rare, and if I did not already have 3 pairs, I would buy them in a hearbeat.



Just out of curiosity, how many pairs of tubes do you have, just for this amp?


----------



## Wes S

Shane D said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many pairs of tubes do you have, just for this amp?


Too many to count.  Seriously though, I have a bunch of 6922, 12au7, 12at7, 6sn7, 6080, 2c51/396a and 6as7g tubes, with most of them being at "Holy Grail" level, and I am always on the hunt for the next one.  I absolutely love NOS tubes and tube amps and I plan on owning more of them both latter down the road.  When it comes time for a change or upgrade, I'll look for an amp that uses tubes I already have, so I will be ready to rock at the highest level immediately.

Hi my name is Wes and I am a tube addict.


----------



## Slade01

Wes S said:


> Anyone looking for some amazing tubes?  There is a pair of 7730 Long Plate O Getters for sale at a crazy low price, in the classifieds forum.  These tubes are transparent, dynamic, holographic and sound as lifelike as it gets.  The bass is insane with these tubes.  The 7730 is super rare, and if I did not already have 3 pairs, I would buy them in a hearbeat.



You're talking about the ones Keith is selling still right?


----------



## Wes S (Jan 8, 2021)

Slade01 said:


> You're talking about the ones Keith is selling still right?


Those are the ones, and a killer deal, as he had them listed at $130 yesterday.  These tubes easily sell for $250 a pair, and are rare as it comes.  The biggest thing with these tubes, is that they jive so well with the LP, and take the sound to another level, as in "being there" with the musicians.


----------



## breakfree40

Wes S said:


> Those are the ones, and a killer deal, as he had them listed at $130 yesterday.  These tubes easily sell for $250 a pair, and are rare as it comes.  The biggest thing with these tubes, is that they jive so well with the LP, and take the sound to another level, as in "being there" with the musicians.



Thank you for the info / heads up.  I purchased the tubes specifically for the LP and can't wait to give them a ride with my new ZMF beauties.


----------



## nwavesailor

breakfree40 said:


> Thank you for the info / heads up.  I purchased the tubes specifically for the LP and can't wait to give them a ride with my new ZMF beauties.


You will be pleased! 
You will then need to find a 7730 back up pair and a back up for the backup.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> You will be pleased!
> You will then need to find a 7730 back up pair and a back up for the backup.


Working on gold plating the pins of CBS 5814a's 58 D-getter if you need some 7730 D getter.


----------



## nwavesailor

@TK16 is always workin away in his Budd Lake tube rebranding faciity to bring you the BEST in fine audio tubes!!!


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> @TK16 is always workin away in his Budd Lake tube rebranding faciity to bring you the BEST in fine audio tubes!!!


Thanks for announcing where I live, that was a secret. At least you didn't post my address. 🤣
I looked through my account and definitely do NOT see it publicly posted.


----------



## nwavesailor

Sorry...........I though that was public, at least here on HeadFi.

It's such a great name for a residence and, more so, a great GE tube appreciation site!!!.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> Thanks for announcing where I live, that was a secret. At least you didn't post my address. 🤣
> *I looked through my account and definitely do NOT see it publicly posted.*



FYI, in case you were being serious...


----------



## TK16

Zachik said:


> FYI, in case you were being serious...


I used an emoji (sp?). Was kidding.


----------



## TK16 (Jan 9, 2021)

Anybody need 15 Heerlen ECC82 D getters? I might be concerned with some tubes with borderline testing though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/15x-Ampere...760a9c96ad00826ffc68c56|iid:1&redirect=mobile
Cheap ECC88 Heerlen D-getter 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-EC...late-TV-7-Tested/224310433233?redirect=mobile


----------



## jonathan c

A question for the expert tubers (tubists?, tuberos?, tuberas?): is there a low gain or low amplification factor 6922 / 7308 (typically 30-33)? I will be receiving some 12AU7->6922 adapters (from @Deyan) to try 12AU7s on the Liquid Platinum. Will I be able to use more of the clockwise rotation of the volume knob of the LP with the 12AU7s (or equivalents)?


----------



## TK16

jonathan c said:


> A question for the expert tubers (tubists?, tuberos?, tuberas?): is there a low gain or low amplification factor 6922 / 7308 (typically 30-33)? I will be receiving some 12AU7->6922 adapters (from @Deyan) to try 12AU7s on the Liquid Platinum. Will I be able to use more of the clockwise rotation of the volume knob of the LP with the 12AU7s (or equivalents)?


Don't think it works like that. I compensate when using my dac that has volume control and use my MJ2 as a preamp to handle the volume control.


----------



## jonathan c

TK16 said:


> Don't think it works like that. I compensate when using my dac that has volume control and use my MJ2 as a preamp to handle the volume control.


My DAC has no volume control....


----------



## Wes S

breakfree40 said:


> Thank you for the info / heads up.  I purchased the tubes specifically for the LP and can't wait to give them a ride with my new ZMF beauties.


You made a wise decision to buy those, and consider yourself “there”, as it it can’t get any better.  I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> You will be pleased!
> You will then need to find a 7730 back up pair and a back up for the backup.


Good luck with finding backups!  I already bought them all up.


----------



## Wes S

Just throwing this out here first, I am about to list a bunch of my “Holy Grail” 6922’s for sale at killer prices later today.  Feel free to PM me, if interested and I will being posting them in the classifieds shortly.

Tubes are NOS and all test balanced and are matched with around 50 hours of burn in, and all have been checked for noise and microphonics in my LP.


----------



## Wes S

Here is the link for the tubes I am selling.   

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tubes-for-sale-holy-grail-6922’s-and-variants-priced-to-sell.951868/


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> Here is the link for the tubes I am selling.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tubes-for-sale-holy-grail-6922’s-and-variants-priced-to-sell.951868/


If folks are looking for hard to find killer 6922, snag some of these and same some $$$ as well!


----------



## TK16

These should get you a nice pair of Heerlen D getter ECC82 long plate. Decent priced.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Rare-W...rentrq:ec836ef51760a9bdb1b9bae3fff2662a|iid:1
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TESTED-195...rentrq:ec836ef51760a9bdb1b9bae3fff2662a|iid:1


----------



## JohnnyOps

jb77 said:


> These tubes are a Tubemonger exclusive and can be found here:
> https://www.tubemonger.com/Mullard_CV3986_6021_1975_Mitcham_E88CC_SUB_NOS_p/ex-6021m.htm



Does anyone know if the mini-Mullards will ever be available again?  I’ve never seen a used pair... thanks.


----------



## George Chronis

I’m just catching up on this thread. Does someone have a pair of 7730s they’re willing to sell or trade? Wanted to try them. I can’t find any in the classifieds. Thanks!


----------



## skor

George Chronis said:


> I’m just catching up on this thread. Does someone have a pair of 7730s they’re willing to sell or trade? Wanted to try them. I can’t find any in the classifieds. Thanks!



These are rare and very hard to find. I have been searching for a matched pair for better part of a year and got lucky when @Slim1970 sold me a pair (thank you!).  I have purchased several tubes over the last 2 years based on recommendations from the awesome members on this thread (e.g. Sylvania 6922, Brimar CV2492m Amperex PQ 6922 , Amperex ECC88 Heerlen Holland 1959), etc.) and these top them all.  Well worth the wait and investment if you can locate a pair.


----------



## George Chronis

Thank you. Yes, I just saw someone had some for sale on this thread but couldn’t find them in classifieds at all, so I guess they’re sold or I’m not looking at the right place. I can’t even find a sold post.



skor said:


> These are rare and very hard to find. I have been searching for a matched pair for better part of a year and got lucky when @Slim1970 sold me a pair (thank you!).  I have purchased several tubes over the last 2 years based on recommendations from the awesome members on this thread (e.g. Sylvania 6922, Brimar CV2492m Amperex PQ 6922 , Amperex ECC88 Heerlen Holland 1959), etc.) and these top them all.  Well worth the wait and investment if you can locate a pair.


----------



## skor

Posted some tubes for sale.


----------



## Wes S

I listed some more 6922 tubes for sale.   

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/more-tubes-for-sale-holy-grail-6922-and-variants-nos.951956/


----------



## George Chronis

I just wanted to say, I got the entire previous batch from Wes and not only it was one of the best transactions I had ever, but the tubes are top notch and his asking price is way below ebay, let alone well known stores. I'd jump on those. You all probably already know that in this thread, though 



Wes S said:


> I listed some more 6922 tubes for sale.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/more-tubes-for-sale-holy-grail-6922-and-variants-nos.951956/


----------



## George Chronis

Maybe this is the wrong thread to ask, but since you’re all knowledgeable... if I should post somewhere else, please, let me know:

I recently bought a Hickok 533A. Brand new components, calibrated, very nice. I’m a bit confused on some of the values I see on tubes. For the 6922 variety for example, the 533A lists 6500 micromhos as the average target for a good tube. I get a bit more than that with most of my tubes, but most vendors list a 15k or so number for micromhos. Are they using a different bias or something? Seems they are all standardized but not what the 533A lists.

Also, some use percentage numbers and some numbers around the 100 values.

What gives? I’m confused 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> Maybe this is the wrong thread to ask, but since you’re all knowledgeable... if I should post somewhere else, please, let me know:
> 
> I recently bought a Hickok 533A. Brand new components, calibrated, very nice. I’m a bit confused on some of the values I see on tubes. For the 6922 variety for example, the 533A lists 6500 micromhos as the average target for a good tube. I get a bit more than that with most of my tubes, but most vendors list a 15k or so number for micromhos. Are they using a different bias or something? Seems they are all standardized but not what the 533A lists.
> 
> ...


Got a Hickok 752, I know how to test tubes and I'm far from an expert, but have some thoughts. Different testers have different ranges. 6922's have  NOS at 12,500 on mine. ECC81/6201 is only 3,000 Gm NOS and many testers have NOS at 5,500. Almost all tubes have been tested well over 3,000. So I'd say anything over 6,500 Gm can be considered over NOS for your 6922's. As a last comment on my tester, ECC82 on my tester NOS is 2,200 Gm, same tubes on a Hickok 539C NOS is 2,800 or 2,900. If you consider selling any 6922 if you list 6,500 as a Gm, nobody is going to buy em. Note 6,500 Gm is NOS on your 533.
What's NOS on ECC82 on your Hickok 533? Think it's the same as a 539.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> Got a Hickok 752, I know how to test tubes and I'm far from an expert, but have some thoughts. Different testers have different ranges. 6922's have  NOS at 12,500 on mine. ECC81/6201 is only 3,000 Gm NOS and many testers have NOS at 5,500. Almost all tubes have been tested well over 3,000. So I'd say anything over 6,500 Gm can be considered over NOS for your 6922's. As a last comment on my tester, ECC82 on my tester NOS is 2,200 Gm, same tubes on a Hickok 539C NOS is 2,800 or 2,900. If you consider selling any 6922 if you list 6,500 as a Gm, nobody is going to buy em. Note 6,500 Gm is NOS on your 533.
> What's NOS on ECC82 on your Hickok 533? Think it's the same as a 539.



This is extremely helpful. Thank you. I suspected that much: different NOS values for different testers and they probably depend on the settings each tester applies to the tube. Apparently, most testers for the 6922 share the 12500 value, but mine is at 6500. And what you said about listing them as my tester shows is going to pretty much guarantee that nobody buys them is true. That's what actually prompted my question. I was going to try to be fair to all buyers and post pictures of my testing before I list tubes, but good luck explaining that my 6500 is the same as others' 12500. Everyone is going to think I'm lying, unless they actually get the Hickok 533 manual, read it and know what they're doing.

ECC82 on mine is 2200.

I wonder if there is some kind of conversion for what is considered NOS between different testers, based on what settings each tester applies. That would at least give me a way to equalize the field a bit (with all the culprits of different calibrations, testers not being that accurate in general etc.).

At any rate, thank you very much for taking the time. This is helping me very much.


----------



## TK16

No, you can sell tubes with a 6,500 reading and mention NOS on your tester NOS is 6,500. 6,500 NOS testing mentioning on a Hickok 533 and your fine bro.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> No, you can sell tubes with a 6,500 reading and mention NOS on your tester NOS is 6,500. 6,500 NOS testing mentioning on a Hickok 533 and your fine bro.



I hope so. but earlier you said "If you consider selling any 6922 if you list 6,500 as a Gm, nobody is going to buy em." You mean if I also say 6500 is NOS on my tester which is a 533A, then people will understand? Let's hope so. I guess we shall see...


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> I hope so. but earlier you said "If you consider selling any 6922 if you list 6,500 as a Gm, nobody is going to buy em." You mean if I also say 6500 is NOS on my tester which is a 533A, then people will understand? Let's hope so. I guess we shall see...


Just mention NOS is 6,500 Gm for your tester and you're fine. If you just mention you're selling a pair of 6922 at 6,500 without mentioning which testerthen people will shy away.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> Just mention NOS is 6,500 Gm for your tester and you're fine. If you just mention you're selling a pair of 6922 at 6,500 without mentioning which testerthen people will shy away.



Yep, got it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Wes S

My 3rd and final lot of 6922, 7308, and ECC88 for sale, at crazy low prices, for anyone looking for rare top tier tubes 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/red...922-ecc88-rare-holy-grail-tubes-lot-3.952049/


----------



## TK16

Single excellent testing ECC82.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Rare-W...rentrq:f855ae571760a69f89212ed2ffc4adf5|iid:1


----------



## Guidostrunk

So there's no confusion. Those tubes need adapters. Hopefully that was specified. 


breakfree40 said:


> Thank you for the info / heads up.  I purchased the tubes specifically for the LP and can't wait to give them a ride with my new ZMF beauties.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I have a spare pair of 7730 "O" getter for sale. PM me for price.
If you have any reservations, just ask this thread about me. Been on the forum for years selling tubes. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> I have a spare pair of 7730 "O" getter for sale. PM me for price.
> If you have any reservations, just ask this thread about me. Been on the forum for years selling tubes.
> 
> Cheers!


An absolutely stand up member and amazing tubes.  I would not hesitate to buy those, if I was looking for some.


----------



## George Chronis

Guidostrunk said:


> I have a spare pair of 7730 "O" getter for sale. PM me for price.
> If you have any reservations, just ask this thread about me. Been on the forum for years selling tubes.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you. I've seen your posts. Not worried about that. I don't post much, but I've been here for 15 years and I read a lot. Sending PM


----------



## louear

Slade01 said:


> If your other tubes work, and its just your genalex gold lions, then something with those tubes is causing the protection circuit to keep on (steady lit red led).  Red light in normal circumstances should only be on 30-60 seconds on startup.    Even reputable sellers can't control what happens after they have tested and matched tubes, if something happens during handling or shipping, etc.  If they are truly reputable, they will give you a replacement or refund.


I've sent them back the tubes mid december and asked for a refund. They have been a right pain to deal with so far, wanting to test the tubes before considering the 'next step'.
They have not yet been able to test the tubes apparently after 3 or 4 weeks. They currently have both the goods and my cash.


----------



## TK16 (Jan 13, 2021)

You can literally test a pair of tubes in a few minutes. Have you bought them from Ebay? If so open up a case and ask them to step in.


Not a bad Ebay price for a single 12AU7 D getter 7316.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-...rentrq:fdeee59a1760aaecc821498effa99a60|iid:1


----------



## Slade01

louear said:


> I've sent them back the tubes mid december and asked for a refund. They have been a right pain to deal with so far, wanting to test the tubes before considering the 'next step'.
> They have not yet been able to test the tubes apparently after 3 or 4 weeks. They currently have both the goods and my cash.



Yeah is the seller a well known store or some ebayer? There shouldn't be much thought in figuring out what the next step is...send you replacements or a refund.  It's not that hard.   Sorry you're having a hard time with them.  Yeah I agree with @TK16.  Fight that if you can.

If it was just shipping part, I could understand that.  There are items i ordered in early December, that are only getting to me now (thanks USPS).  Between extreme volumes and also shutting down some post office branches...its a pain to say the least.


----------



## louear

Slade01 said:


> Yeah is the seller a well known store or some ebayer? There shouldn't be much thought in figuring out what the next step is...send you replacements or a refund.  It's not that hard.   Sorry you're having a hard time with them.  Yeah I agree with @TK16.  Fight that if you can.
> 
> If it was just shipping part, I could understand that.  There are items i ordered in early December, that are only getting to me now (thanks USPS).  Between extreme volumes and also shutting down some post office branches...its a pain to say the least.


A quite well known UK retailer. I've opened a paypal dispute and that seems to have speeded up their response. Although they're currently refusing to refund the initial shipping costs at the moment. So we're haggling ( as I understand the UK consumers rights 2015 act entitles consumers to a refund of the goods + initial shipping costs if the items sent are not 'fit for purpose')


----------



## Wes S

louear said:


> A quite well known UK retailer. I've opened a paypal dispute and that seems to have speeded up their response. Although they're currently refusing to refund the initial shipping costs at the moment. So we're haggling ( as I understand the UK consumers rights 2015 act entitles consumers to a refund of the goods + initial shipping costs if the items sent are not 'fit for purpose')


If you feel like disclosing the source, it could be helpful for others to know and avoid this seller.  If not I understand and respect that too.    I have found some amazing tube dealers and some really crappy ones over the years, and like to keep a list of the good ones.


----------



## louear

Wes S said:


> If you feel like disclosing the source, it could be helpful for others to know and avoid this seller.  If not I understand and respect that too.    I have found some amazing tube dealers and some really crappy ones over the years, and like to keep a list of the good ones.


Its hot rox.
In their defence I think they're working on reduced staffing levels at the moment due to Covid, nonetheless that should not prevent them from issuing a full refund rather than a partial one.
Today they claim to have tested the tubes and found nothing wrong with them. Now as I understand, 6922 tubes should fit within some set of electrical tolerances and if within those tolerances, the LP amp will accept them.


----------



## Wes S

louear said:


> Its hot rox.
> In their defence I think they're working on reduced staffing levels at the moment due to Covid, nonetheless that should not prevent them from issuing a full refund rather than a partial one.
> Today they claim to have tested the tubes and found nothing wrong with them. Now as I understand, 6922 tubes should fit within some set of electrical tolerances and if within those tolerances, the LP amp will accept them.


Thanks for the info, and sorry you are still having issues with them.


----------



## George Chronis

Is there a list of trusted sellers for tubes somewhere on head-if? I remember seeing one at some point. If there is, is it being updated? I guess some people wouldn’t want to reveal their secret sources, but maybe the ones that want to share?


----------



## louear (Jan 14, 2021)

louear said:


> Its hot rox.
> In their defence I think they're working on reduced staffing levels at the moment due to Covid, nonetheless that should not prevent them from issuing a full refund rather than a partial one.
> Today they claim to have tested the tubes and found nothing wrong with them. Now as I understand, 6922 tubes should fit within some set of electrical tolerances and if within those tolerances, the LP amp will accept them.


They initially tried to convince me to close the paypal dispute before receiving a refund from then (over a phone call), also claiming that keeping the paypal dispute open would slow things down.
They then offered me a refund minus shipping cost inside the paypal resolution centre, which I declined.
A few hours later, they have now issued a full refund.
Paypal buyer protection really does work!

Sorry to kind of hijack this thread.


----------



## TK16

louear said:


> They initially tried to convince me to close the paypal dispute before receiving a refund from then (over a phone call), also claiming that keeping the paypal dispute open would slow things down.
> They then offered me a refund minus shipping cost inside the paypal resolution centre, which I declined.
> A few hours later, they have now issued a full refund.
> Paypal buyer protection really does work!
> ...


Hijacker right here folks! *just kidding.🤣
Were you using any adapters with the 6922 tubes? Socket savers?


----------



## louear

no adapters.


----------



## TK16

You have the ebay.com ad? Other tubes work?


----------



## louear

TK16 said:


> You have the ebay.com ad? Other tubes work?


Other tubes work. It is not an ebay seller but a uk company called hot rox.


----------



## InstantSilence

Hello guys, new to the LP, just got me a modded one, can't wait till it gets here. 
Its coming with 1957 amperex bugle boy tubes. I don't know much about them but am told they are mid range focused. Exactly what I'm looking for. 
I like a forward mid-range with a tamed upper mid/lower treble. 
I never used tubes before, is it possible they lower details and transparency?


----------



## George Chronis

InstantSilence said:


> Hello guys, new to the LP, just got me a modded one, can't wait till it gets here.
> Its coming with 1957 amperex bugle boy tubes. I don't know much about them but am told they are mid range focused. Exactly what I'm looking for.
> I like a forward mid-range with a tamed upper mid/lower treble.
> I never used tubes before, is it possible they lower details and transparency?



Did you get Sam's? That was an awesome purchase. I was looking at that. You'll be so happy even with the tubes he included. What are you comparing to?


----------



## InstantSilence (Jan 15, 2021)

George Chronis said:


> Did you get Sam's? That was an awesome purchase. I was looking at that. You'll be so happy even with the tubes he included. What are you comparing to?


I never had tube amp to compare to, so I don't even know what the tube amp is like or what to expect.
I'm worried that I'll get what I want with a big withdraw of details and transparency.
I guess thats OK really.
What are some good amps (correction =tubes) that allow thr LP to be as transparent and clear as it can?


----------



## nwavesailor

InstantSilence said:


> I never had tube amp to compare to, so I don't even know what the tube amp is like or what to expect.
> I'm worried that I'll get what I want with a big withdraw of details and transparency.
> I guess thats OK really.
> _What are some good amps that allow thr LP to be as transparent and clear as it can?_


I'm guessing you are asking what _tubes  _that allow_.............._

So many great tubes you can use with the LP as is w/o any adapters! Did you happen get a pair of 6922 to 12AU7 adapters with your purchase? These would have been an upgrade from the seller, not an OEM item that came with the amp.


----------



## InstantSilence

nwavesailor said:


> I'm guessing you are asking what _tubes  _that allow_.............._
> 
> So many great tubes you can use with the LP as is w/o any adapters! Did you happen get a pair of 6922 to 12AU7 adapters with your purchase? These would have been an upgrade from the seller, not an OEM item that came with the amp.


1957 amperex bugle boy. Is what's included. 
I have no clue if those fit right in or if he has a adapter to allow. I do not know 1 thing about tubes at all, I'm just stoked to try them and hopefully it will thicken the mids for me some, really just want a set of tube sthst elevate the mids, vocals and keep the upper mids /lower treble tamed. 
And
Another set of tube for maximum grandpa, clarity and details.


----------



## TK16

InstantSilence said:


> 1957 amperex bugle boy. Is what's included.
> I have no clue if those fit right in or if he has a adapter to allow. I do not know 1 thing about tubes at all, I'm just stoked to try them and hopefully it will thicken the mids for me some, really just want a set of tube sthst elevate the mids, vocals and keep the upper mids /lower treble tamed.
> And
> Another set of tube for maximum grandpa, clarity and details.


You need to know what type of tubes they are to know if they needs adapters. 6DJ8 variants don't need adapters, if they are 12AU7 type, those need adapters.


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> You need to know what type of tubes they are to know if they needs adapters. 6DJ8 variants don't need adapters, if they are 12AU7 type, those need adapters.


I'd have to think (?) or expect that the BB are indeed 6DJ8 / 6922 or the seller would have told @InstantSilence that he would need adpaters since these were 12AU7 Bugle Boy.

It wouldn't hurt to double check!


----------



## InstantSilence (Jan 15, 2021)

nwavesailor said:


> I'd have to think (?) or expect that the BB are indeed 6DJ8 / 6922 or the seller would have told @InstantSilence that he would need adpaters since these were 12AU7 Bugle Boy.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to double check!


So this is how they look I guess?
I've sent a pm to clarify.
Are the 12au7 ones better?
Guide my poor soul... Hah

Update, they are 6922...no adapters needed.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jan 15, 2021)

Cool, 6922 Bugle Boy will be A-OK w/o any adpters!

At the risk of having you wonder WHY you are going down this tube rabbit hole (it IS  an addiction!!!) the tubes shown in the photo are almost certainly Raytheon 7730 that do need an adapter, but you are fine since you are NOT getting that pair. 7730's are GREAT tubes but difficult to find.


----------



## InstantSilence

nwavesailor said:


> Cool, 6922 Bugle Boy will be A-OK w/o any adpters!
> 
> At the risk of having you wonder WHY you are going down this tube rabbit hole (it IS  an addiction!!!) the tubes shown in the photo are almost certainly Raytheon 7730 that do need an adapter, but you are fine since you are NOT getting that pair.


OK cool! 
What brand are generally considered quality built and sounding tubes? 
Also do I have to warm these up or anything? 
Thanks again


----------



## nwavesailor

Do you know about the LP tube rolling thread?

Folks here differ, but IMO tubes don't need more than a few minutes and you are fine and good to go. Do they sound better 30 minutes into a session? Perhaps, but not day and night. I am NOT a big 'burn in' proponent, at least for tubes and wire.


----------



## TK16

nwavesailor said:


> Do you know about the LP tube rolling thread?
> 
> Folks here differ, but IMO tubes don't need more than a few minutes and you are fine and good to go. Do they sound better 30 minutes into a session? Perhaps, but not day and night. I am NOT a big 'burn in' proponent, at least for tubes and wire.


Can you link me to the LP tube rolling thread, can't seem to find it. 🤣


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> Can you link me to the LP tube rolling thread, can't seem to find it. 🤣


Cracking us all up here, @TK16!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George Chronis

InstantSilence said:


> I never had tube amp to compare to, so I don't even know what the tube amp is like or what to expect.
> I'm worried that I'll get what I want with a big withdraw of details and transparency.
> I guess thats OK really.
> What are some good amps (correction =tubes) that allow thr LP to be as transparent and clear as it can?



I meant what SS amp do you have experience with? I’m willing to bet, pending your answer, that you got an awesome amp at a fantastic price. More than likely you will not lose any detail and you will gain some musicality and thickness to your music, the mods he’s done are top notch. Consider yourself lucky I already have an LP, otherwise I would have snagged that one in minutes  The tubes he included are great. They are 6922, no adapters needed. I would listen for a couple of days, then come back here and post what you need. More of this, less of that etc. Folks here are very knowledgeable and will be able to guide you accordingly.

As for warm up, 3 minutes or so will be fine. I would turn volume down when turning on or off, but not necessary. If you have headphones on, you may hear some popping as the filament heats up in the first few minutes and that’s it. Sit back and enjoy. This was an awesome purchase to get you into tube amps. I only wish I had started like this


----------



## InstantSilence

George Chronis said:


> I meant what SS amp do you have experience with? I’m willing to bet, pending your answer, that you got an awesome amp at a fantastic price. More than likely you will not lose any detail and you will gain some musicality and thickness to your music, the mods he’s done are top notch. Consider yourself lucky I already have an LP, otherwise I would have snagged that one in minutes  The tubes he included are great. They are 6922, no adapters needed. I would listen for a couple of days, then come back here and post what you need. More of this, less of that etc. Folks here are very knowledgeable and will be able to guide you accordingly.
> 
> As for warm up, 3 minutes or so will be fine. I would turn volume down when turning on or off, but not necessary. If you have headphones on, you may hear some popping as the filament heats up in the first few minutes and that’s it. Sit back and enjoy. This was an awesome purchase to get you into tube amps. I only wish I had started like this


Thanks so much, I'm excited to see what's up. 
I have thr abyss TC, some folks have said tube amps aren't good for planar... Others have said they are fine.


----------



## George Chronis

InstantSilence said:


> Thanks so much, I'm excited to see what's up.
> I have thr abyss TC, some folks have said tube amps aren't good for planar... Others have said they are fine.


Which SS amplifier do you have experience with?


----------



## George Chronis

Hey all, after purchasing two large lots of 6922's, I'm slowly going through what I had and what I got and will list some duplicates and ones I don't like in my equipment. Here's a lot I just posted:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-6922-tube-lot.952395/


----------



## TK16

Looking to trade for a 45 degree D-getter Valvo Hamburg made ECC82 matched pair in the USA. In my other equipment I have my tube list 2-13 I am willing trade pair for pair. Testing numbers listed. PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-EC...rentrq:0dcb29e91770a9cb2cf6f82bffb6c9ea|iid:1
D getter Heerlen ECC88, great price OBO.


----------



## InstantSilence

TK16 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amperex-ECC88-6DJ8-Tubes-Matched-Pair-D-Getters-Gray-Plate-TV-7-Tested/224317270027?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=429ebca508e844688e45b48ce1d06dcc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=224317270027&itm=224317270027&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e39e264d-585c-11eb-9c1f-f2a1e39b2d51|parentrq:0dcb29e91770a9cb2cf6f82bffb6c9ea|iid:1
> D getter Heerlen ECC88, great price OBO.


Do they work with LP without adapter? How do I find out sound signature


----------



## TK16

InstantSilence said:


> Do they work with LP without adapter? How do I find out sound signature


No adapter required, very good for the price. Heerlen sound sig. Midrange bump. Warm yet good detail.


----------



## Slade01

Has anyone here tried rolling a Radiotechnique 12AU7 on the LP?  I'm a bit curious about these - haven't heard much about them.  Thanks!


----------



## jonathan c

Is there an less difficult way, other than partial disassembly, to remove or change a Tubemonger socket saver from a Liquid Platinum? I want to put in a set of 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. If not, I will put the adapters in my second LP.


----------



## George Chronis

jonathan c said:


> Is there an less difficult way, other than partial disassembly, to remove or change a Tubemonger socket saver from a Liquid Platinum? I want to put in a set of 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. If not, I will put the adapters in my second LP.



I use this on a Mjolnir:
https://imged.com/vacuum-tube-valve...ctronics-5092-parts-bulb-puller-17432247.html


----------



## sennfan83261

jonathan c said:


> Is there an less difficult way, other than partial disassembly, to remove or change a Tubemonger socket saver from a Liquid Platinum? I want to put in a set of 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. If not, I will put the adapters in my second LP.


I use locking pliers to get the tubemonger socket saver out of my LP.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> I use locking pliers to get the tubemonger socket saver out of my LP.


Can you provide a link to the locking pliers?


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone know where I can find some socket changer adapter. The tube monger is out of stock 
I guess I need LP to 12au7 changer.


----------



## TK16

2 of these.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-p...ter/192035120609?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681


----------



## sennfan83261 (Jan 19, 2021)

TK16 said:


> Can you provide a link to the locking pliers?


I bought it at my local hardware store. Anyways, its an Irwin 6-in long nose locking plier.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> I bought it at my local hardware store. Anyways, its an Irwin 6-in long nose locking plier.


Is this it?
https://www.grainger.com/product/IR...ucid=N:N:PS:Paid:GGL:CSM-2296:9JMEDM:20500731


----------



## sennfan83261

TK16 said:


> Is this it?
> https://www.grainger.com/product/IR...ucid=N:N:PS:Paid:GGL:CSM-2296:9JMEDM:20500731


Mostly. Mine is slightly different (rubberized grip on the lower arm). The 4in would probably work just as well, as the 6in version may be a little too large--the 6in version still manages to get a good grip on the socket savers (don't expect the socket savers to look pristine after taking them out). The tube puller on ebay (https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Vacuum...Tubes-Extractor-Amp-Radio-Repair/254829710525) did not look strong enough for the job.


----------



## iTMHavok

Hey. could anyone here recommend good tubes for my Liquid platinum? I’m completely new to tube rolling and don’t know what to look for. I’m only really considering it because most of the reviews of the liquid platinum I saw said the stock tubes sound kind of dry.


----------



## nwavesailor

LP tube rolling thread has ALL the info you could want!


----------



## jonathan c

iTMHavok said:


> Hey. could anyone here recommend good tubes for my Liquid platinum? I’m completely new to tube rolling and don’t know what to look for. I’m only really considering it because most of the reviews of the liquid platinum I saw said the stock tubes sound kind of dry.


Welcome to head-fi. First, how do you, rather than reviews, feel about the sound with the stock tubes (Electro-Harmonix 6922)? Ears over eyes. If the stock tubes do sound “dry” and you seek improvement, you can try 6922s without adapters (or other types with adapters...another trajectory entirely). Tubes that are equivalents or special versions of the 6922 include 6DJ8, ECC88, 7308. In my experience, a good 6922 that does not cost A+L is the Genalex/Gold Lion. For more vintage NOS (new old stock) and more $$, names such as Amperex, Siemens, and Sylvania have excellent 6922s. If you want to “roll” a lot, you will want 9-pin socket savers to prevent wear-n-tear on the tube sockets in the headphone amp itself. Have at it! 😀


----------



## iTMHavok

jonathan c said:


> First, how do you, rather than reviews, feel about the sound with the stock tubes (Electro-Harmonix 6922)?


I honestly don’t know because I haven’t listened to anything with the amp yet. I’m still waiting to get my 6XX and modded DT 1990. I plan on trying out the stock tubes for at least a month before deciding if I want to “roll” tubes. I just came here to get a general idea of what tubes are recommended if I do want to change them eventually.


----------



## InstantSilence

iTMHavok said:


> I honestly don’t know because I haven’t listened to anything with the amp yet. I’m still waiting to get my 6XX and modded DT 1990. I plan on trying out the stock tubes for at least a month before deciding if I want to “roll” tubes. I just came here to get a general idea of what tubes are recommended if I do want to change them eventually.


I'm new to the LP as well and after reading through the tube rolling thread, it's apperant that the 12au7 family of tubes is a better sound overall 
This requires you buy socket savers and tune adapters. But supposedly is worth it. I'm taking the plunge early, and just going for it now. 
Also, the LP can be modded as well for supposedly a decent increase of sound quality, volume knob, ect...


----------



## iTMHavok

InstantSilence said:


> it's apperant that the 12au7 family of tubes is a better sound overall
> This requires you buy socket savers and tune adapters. But supposedly is worth it. I'm taking the plunge early, and just going for it now.


nice! I don’t think I’m going to get the best tubes if I do change them because they get way too expensive. someone in a discord server I’m in recommended the NOS amperex bugle boy tubes. So I’ll probably get those tubes because it’s apparently a really good value.


----------



## InstantSilence

iTMHavok said:


> nice! I don’t think I’m going to get the best tubes if I do change them because they get way too expensive. someone in a discord server I’m in recommended the NOS amperex bugle boy tubes. So I’ll probably get those tubes because it’s apparently a really good value.


I'm sure they are. It's what my amp comes with tomorrow! 
Have you considered a Loki to go between your dac and amp. 
Supposedly, a hybrid amp doesn't make significant difference in switching tubes as it's not a true tube amp. But it does alter it some. This is just what I gather...


----------



## jonathan c

This evening started off with “Night in Tunisia” courtesy of Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers. Thanks and kudos to @Deyan for the craftsmanship of the 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. The Liquid Platinum has reached a level of performance which clearly exceeds that attained even with Sylvania 7308s or Philips BEL E88CCs. In their place, this evening, are United Electron 12AU7s (a RCA cleartop variant). Such musical clarity, ease, and force...across the frequency spectrum. 👂👂


----------



## InstantSilence

jonathan c said:


> This evening started off with “Night in Tunisia” courtesy of Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers. Thanks and kudos to @Deyan for the craftsmanship of the 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. The Liquid Platinum has reached a level of performance which clearly exceeds that attained even with Sylvania 7308s or Philips BEL E88CCs. In their place, this evening, are United Electron 12AU7s (a RCA cleartop variant). Such musical clarity, ease, and force...across the frequency spectrum. 👂👂


How can I get me such adapter?


----------



## jonathan c

Contact @Deyan, a fellow head-fier, via private message. That’s what I did...


----------



## nwavesailor

InstantSilence said:


> I'm new to the LP as well and after reading through the tube rolling thread, it's apperant that the 12au7 family of tubes is a better sound overall
> This requires you buy socket savers and tune adapters. But supposedly is worth it. I'm taking the plunge early, and just going for it now.
> Also, the LP can be modded as well for supposedly a decent increase of sound quality, volume knob, ect...



Yup, the 12AU7 (7316, 7730 and some others) in my opinion and of folks who have tried the LP through quite a few 6922, 7308, 6DJ8 are a nice family of tubes.




InstantSilence said:


> I'm sure they are. It's what my amp comes with tomorrow!
> Have you considered a Loki to go between your dac and amp.
> Supposedly, a hybrid amp doesn't make significant difference in switching tubes as it's not a true tube amp. But it does alter it some. This is just what I gather...



Yeah, tube rolling in a tube amp will make more of a difference than in a tube hybrid amp.


----------



## InstantSilence

OK guys, help out 
Got the LP modded version today, 
It came with 1957 amperex bugle boy, I am new to tubes and don't know where to go. I'd like to shoot for the nicer ones and call it a day rather than buying tube after tube. So I hope you guys can help guide me to a purchase or 2

So with the 1957 amperex bugle boy 
I feel like it's quite the resolution loss and lacks that clarity. 
Now to be complicated, is that I do enjoy the forward mids, the smooth highs and the neutral bass. 
I'm looking for a tube (I'll get into the 12au7 family, so please only recommend stuff for that family of tubes), looking for a tube that makes the vocals more forward, more intimate, that keeps the bass neutral (definetly don't want it elevated) and most importantly smooths out any peak, especially in the upper mid/treble area. 
I would like at the same time get as much resolution and clarity and detail as possible. Right now... Theose last 3 things really lack...


----------



## A Jedi

Looking for a good V shaped tube that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Any suggestions? TIA.


----------



## jonathan c

A Jedi said:


> Looking for a good V shaped tube that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Any suggestions? TIA.


V-shaped physically or in frequency response?


----------



## Wes S (Jan 21, 2021)

A Jedi said:


> Looking for a good V shaped tube that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Any suggestions? TIA.


Some Reflektor 6n3p triple mica with an adapter, would fit the bill.  These are some really good sounding V shaped tubes, if that's your kind of sound.  I am a mids guy, so don't care much for them, but as far as V sounding these are some of the better ones out there.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...506697?hash=item3431a9bc09:g:k4UAAOSwne5djQ1q


----------



## A Jedi

Wes S said:


> Some Foton 6n3p triple mica with an adapter, would fit the bill.  These are some really good sounding V shaped tubes, if that's your kind of sound.  I am a mids guy, so don't care much for them, but as far as V sounding these are some of the better ones out there.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...506697?hash=item3431a9bc09:g:k4UAAOSwne5djQ1q



Awesome thanks. Any suggestion on an adapter (sorry, I'm not a big tube roller so I'm a bit of noob in this area)?


----------



## sennfan83261

Wes S said:


> Some Foton 6n3p triple mica with an adapter, would fit the bill.  These are some really good sounding V shaped tubes, if that's your kind of sound.  I am a mids guy, so don't care much for them, but as far as V sounding these are some of the better ones out there.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6N3P-39...506697?hash=item3431a9bc09:g:k4UAAOSwne5djQ1q


Those have the Reflektor factory logo, no?


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> Those have the Reflektor factory logo, no?


Those particular tubes are Reflektor 3 mica 6N3P. That's the huge getter flash. Mine are 1958. The Foton logo a bit different.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 21, 2021)

sennfan83261 said:


> Those have the Reflektor factory logo, no?


My bad, and that's what I meant.  The Reflektor are V shaped.  I corrected my original post.  I have been looking for the Foton version, so had that on my mind.


----------



## iTMHavok

InstantSilence said:


> I'm sure they are. It's what my amp comes with tomorrow!
> Have you considered a Loki to go between your dac and amp.
> Supposedly, a hybrid amp doesn't make significant difference in switching tubes as it's not a true tube amp. But it does alter it some. This is just what I gather...



maybe I’ll consider getting a Loki eventually. don’t really have the money right now. anyway are these the exact tubes you got with your amp?




Definitely let me know what you think of them. I’m hoping they improve the layering and soundstage to give the listening experience a more 3D effect. mainly because one review I watched said that’s one of things the liquid platinum doesn’t do well with stock tubes.


----------



## InstantSilence

iTMHavok said:


> maybe I’ll consider getting a Loki eventually. don’t really have the money right now. anyway are these the exact tubes you got with your amp?
> 
> Definitely let me know what you think of them. I’m hoping they improve the layering and soundstage to give the listening experience a more 3D effect. mainly because one review I watched said that’s one of things the liquid platinum doesn’t do well with stock tubes.


Oh God. I'm brand new to tubes. I don't know if those are it. Mine barely has wording on it. 
They are OK, not good enough for me, they have an ok mid-range. It's relatively a clean sound. But I never heard any other tubes to be able to judge in any way. 
So far I like the sound of my integrated amp/dac way better than thr modded LP I got 
Saturday I'm getting some other tubes and will see if they tickle. If not. I guess I'll move on.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 22, 2021)

iTMHavok said:


> maybe I’ll consider getting a Loki eventually. don’t really have the money right now. anyway are these the exact tubes you got with your amp?
> 
> Definitely let me know what you think of them. I’m hoping they improve the layering and soundstage to give the listening experience a more 3D effect. mainly because one review I watched said that’s one of things the liquid platinum doesn’t do well with stock tubes.


Those will do just want you are looking for. The earlier version with D Getters, have it even more, but both are great tubes!  I recognize that photo, and those are from my favorite tube dealer on eBay.  His tubes are legit, and he sound checks them, as well as test them.


----------



## iTMHavok (Jan 22, 2021)

Wes S said:


> Those will do just want you are looking for. The earlier version with D Getters, have it even more, but both are great tubes!  I recognize that photo, and those are from my favorite tube dealer on eBay.  His tubes are legit, and he sound checks them, as well as test them.


Ok, that’s great. can’t wait to try them. I saw the D getter tubes and they are much more expensive than the bugle boy ones. I figured I would go with something that’s a better value because this is my first time rolling tubes with my liquid platinum.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 22, 2021)

iTMHavok said:


> Ok, that’s great. can’t wait to try them. I saw the D getter tubes and they are much more expensive than the bugle boy ones. I figured I would go with something that’s a better value because this is my first time rolling tubes with my liquid platinum.


Nice.  If you end up being happy with those O Getters, you would definitely like the D Getters.  They take the 3D effect to another level, and are one of my favorites.  I sold off my entire collection of 6922's, except for 2 cherry NOS pairs of Bugle Boy D Getter ECC88, because they are that good.  Dynamics are explosive, and they have a very punchy realistic sound.  I don't know anyone who does not like that tube.


----------



## DeweyCH

Stupid question, but is there anything a LP can do with CV4079/A2293 tubes?


----------



## TK16

iTMHavok said:


> Ok, that’s great. can’t wait to try them. I saw the D getter tubes and they are much more expensive than the bugle boy ones. I figured I would go with something that’s a better value because this is my first time rolling tubes with my liquid platinum.


D getters are better than the 60's ECC88's. Tried them both and sold those 60's long ago.


----------



## shafat777

@Wes S @TK16 

After a lot of going back and forth, i ve decided to finally give 12au7 adapter and tubes a shot with my LP. (Idk if you guys remember, but i used to be so anti-adapters). So i have a pair of adapters on route from deyan. Where should i begin with this family tube journey? 

I am currently using 6922 Sylvania D getters and Brimar Cv2492 tubes and they both sound great. The brimar has the sweet mids and the sylvania has the bass slam. I would like to keep a little bit of both for the next upcoming tubes. Do you have any suggestion? 

Thanks


----------



## iTMHavok (Jan 22, 2021)

Wes S said:


> Nice.  If you end up being happy with those O Getters, you would definitely like the D Getters.  They take the 3D effect to another level, and are one of my favorites.  I sold off my entire collection of 6922's, except for 2 cherry NOS pairs of Bugle Boy D Getter ECC88, because they are that good.  Dynamics are explosive, and they have a very punchy realistic sound.  I don't know anyone who does not like that tube.


Actually maybe I’ll get the D getters now and return the O getters. I feel like it would be smarter to spend more now on something I’ll be happy with for a long time. are these D-getters decent?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Matched-Pair-Amperex-Bugle-Boy-6DJ8-ECC88-Second-Issue-Year-D-Getter-/333702163717?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## TK16

iTMHavok said:


> Actually maybe I’ll get the D getters now and return the O getters. I feel like it would be smarter to spend more now on something I’ll be happy with for a long time. are these D-getters decent?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Matched-Pair-Amperex-Bugle-Boy-6DJ8-ECC88-Second-Issue-Year-D-Getter-/333702163717?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


That seller is legit, sells some great tubes. That amount is kinda overpriced.


----------



## iTMHavok

TK16 said:


> That seller is legit, sells some great tubes. That amount is kinda overpriced.


could you recommend a seller that has better prices?


----------



## Curtisvill

iTMHavok said:


> could you recommend a seller that has better prices?



Send him a message with an offer, he has accepted many offers I have made.  He is a good seller.


----------



## iTMHavok

Curtisvill said:


> Send him a message with an offer, he has accepted many offers I have made.  He is a good seller.


What’s a fair price to offer him for those tubes?


----------



## TK16

Added some more pairs of tubes in my signature that I'm looking for in trade. Got some Holy Grails available for trade. PM if interested.


----------



## iTMHavok

Curtisvill said:


> Send him a message with an offer, he has accepted many offers I have made. He is a good seller.


Is $150 a decent price for those tubes? that’s the lowest price the seller is willing to give me.


----------



## JazzVinyl

jonathan c said:


> This evening started off with “Night in Tunisia” courtesy of Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers. Thanks and kudos to @Deyan for the craftsmanship of the 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters. The Liquid Platinum has reached a level of performance which clearly exceeds that attained even with Sylvania 7308s or Philips BEL E88CCs. In their place, this evening, are United Electron 12AU7s (a RCA cleartop variant). Such musical clarity, ease, and force...across the frequency spectrum. 👂👂



Western Pennsylvania!  Home of Falling Water!  Hope you have been...what an inspiring place.  

Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers...very cool!  I have been listing to a lot of jazz lately, too.  Chico Freeman "Destiny's Dance" is currently spinning, gotta love bass clarinet 

I see you have the LP and a BHC....for Jazz, and classic Senn 300 ohm cans...which do you prefer?


----------



## WaveTheory (Jan 26, 2021)

I've tried...

Ei Yugi ECC88 - maybe just slightly more detail than stock but not much of a change. This was a cheaper set ~$30 on eBay.




Genalex Gold Lion - These made the soundstage massive and tightening up imaging more than the stock tubes. They took about 150 hours to fully burn in and even then still had quite a high frequency glare. They also made the bass quite one-notey, even compared to stock.

Tesla E88CC Gold Pin - https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Tesla-E88CC-6922-Gold-Pins-Tubes/264601117289?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Tubemonger claimed these were made by Siemens in the 1960s and branded by Tesla. These had lots of detail and great spatial performance and sounded a bit on the dry and neutral side. I'll hang on to this pair as my backup set.

Amperex PQ 6922 Gold Pin - Love these tubes! They bring the soundstage and imaging of the Gold Lions without the HF glare. They also have very warm, organic sound to them with great timbre adn pretty good detail. These are the ones I'll run with for a good while, I think. They are getting really hard to find though. I got lucky just seeing a post on eBay and got the pair for $80. If you don't want used expect to pay more like $90-100 for a single tube anymore.


----------



## jonathan c

To @JazzVinyl:  I use the BHC with my high impedance hps - Beyer DT880 600 ohm, Beyer DT1770 Pro 250 ohm, Sennheiser HD-600, and ZMF Auteur. When the BHC gets a day off, OTL duties are met by Woo WA3. The LP is used with my lower impedance hps - Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM Edition, and Rosson RAD-0. When I go solid-state with a hint of tube sound, out comes the Violectric V280 to take on all hp comers.


----------



## JazzVinyl

jonathan c said:


> To @JazzVinyl:  I use the BHC with my high impedance hps - Beyer DT880 600 ohm, Beyer DT1770 Pro 250 ohm, Sennheiser HD-600, and ZMF Auteur. When the BHC gets a day off, OTL duties are met by Woo WA3. The LP is used with my lower impedance hps - Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM Edition, and Rosson RAD-0. When I go solid-state with a hint of tube sound, out comes the Violectric V280 to take on all hp comers.



That is a lot of wonderful gear, Jonathan!
I have the V281 and also feel like it can take anything on  

Appreciate your thoughts.

Cheers, my friend!


----------



## TK16

Pair of LP 7316 58's auction. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-rare-pre...770ac3e9f7ed1fcff9eb3db|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## TK16

Really great price here, though I'd ask the seller about that crappy tube in the 4th pic. To make sure it is not included in the sale.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/E88CC-SQ-P...rentrq:4fb157df1770a4cec607dc56fffe6504|iid:1


----------



## Tom-s

TK16 said:


> Really great price here, though I'd ask the seller about that crappy tube in the 4th pic.


All below is my personal opinion.
Don't know about the amplifier we're talking about here. But from personal experience with many E88CC/CCa; those A frame dimple disc getter ECC88 in the fourth pic are a personal favorite. From comparing 7L3-L4-L5 date codes with D getter to these dimple getters'; in my experience the A frame is preferred in the 3-4 amplifiers i've done this comparison in so far. They are far more spacious, airy and a touch more detailed compared to single getter support versions.


----------



## TK16

Found a seller with 2 Foton 3x mica 50's here. Has a bunch of other Foton's and Reflektor 3x 50's in another ad. Dirt cheap prices. Sent me offers for these but I have more than enough of those.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-6N3P-...IET-VALVES-VACUUM-USSR-TUBES-NEW/402598857242
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-6N3P-...-VACUUM-USSR-TUBES-NEW-REFLECTOR/402598796957


----------



## povidlo

TK16 said:


> Found a seller with 2 Foton 3x mica 50's here. Has a bunch of other Foton's and Reflektor 3x 50's in another ad. Dirt cheap prices. Sent me offers for these but I have more than enough of those.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-6N3P-...IET-VALVES-VACUUM-USSR-TUBES-NEW/402598857242
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-6N3P-...-VACUUM-USSR-TUBES-NEW-REFLECTOR/402598796957


These tubes require adapter to be used with LP, right?


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> Found a seller with 2 Foton 3x mica 50's here. Has a bunch of other Foton's and Reflektor 3x 50's in another ad. Dirt cheap prices. Sent me offers for these but I have more than enough of those.


Can you please describe the sound signature of those in the LP?
I have plenty tube for the LP, but there is always room for couple more for cheap...


----------



## TK16 (Jan 30, 2021)

Zachik said:


> Can you please describe the sound signature of those in the LP?
> I have plenty tube for the LP, but there is always room for couple more for cheap...


The Reflektor is similar to Brimar sound signature. Balanced sound signature. The Foton is similar but a bit warmer sound signature. I prefer the Foton over the Reflektor. For what they cost vs ECC88 variants extremely high price/performance ratio.
@povidlo Any tubes that are not ECC88 variants will require socket savers and adapters in the LP.


----------



## TK16

Single Mullard Blackburn 1956 ECC82 square getter. Fantastic price. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/61-Amperex...rentrq:55b1cd611770a4cec48c0aaefffc363e|iid:1


----------



## JohnnyOps

TK16 said:


> Single Mullard Blackburn 1956 ECC82 square getter. Fantastic price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/61-Amperex-Bugle-Boy-ECC82-12AU7-Long-Plates-D-Foil-Getter-ENGLAND-RARE-Tested/254848595410?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f2abdf76cadf4a70b0d2510cf55d3424&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184628069540&itm=254848595410&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:84efa5a3-6355-11eb-837f-bedd6cb62b07|parentrq:55b1cd611770a4cec48c0aaefffc363e|iid:1


Wow, wish this was a pair. Dang. (I have a Mjolnir 2, but hang out on the LP thread because you all know what you are talking about!)


----------



## TK16

JohnnyOps said:


> Wow, wish this was a pair. Dang. (I have a Mjolnir 2, but hang out on the LP thread because you all know what you are talking about!)


Been using my MJ2 as a preamp only for about 2 years since I got the LP. All the Blackburn square getters I bought as singles. The pairs I have seen have all been ridiculously priced. I'd buy this single if I were looking for Mullards.


----------



## nwavesailor

TK16 said:


> Single Mullard Blackburn 1956 ECC82 square getter. Fantastic price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/61-Amperex-Bugle-Boy-ECC82-12AU7-Long-Plates-D-Foil-Getter-ENGLAND-RARE-Tested/254848595410?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f2abdf76cadf4a70b0d2510cf55d3424&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184628069540&itm=254848595410&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:84efa5a3-6355-11eb-837f-bedd6cb62b07|parentrq:55b1cd611770a4cec48c0aaefffc363e|iid:1



Tough to snag a single and try to find an identical or near identical match down the road. I may be silly but I would always wonder if one channel was 'off' from the other in SQ and always bought pairs unless the application (like my Pendant and Bigger Ben) called for a single.


----------



## jonathan c

During the last few weeks, with respect to the LP,  I have been critically rotating between 12au7s (w/adapter by @Deyan) and 6922s. This activity also covered 7316s, 7308s and the like and finally led to Brimar CV4003 (12au7 type) versus Mullard (Brimar branded) CV2492 (6922 type). Based on what I listen to - jazz, blues, R&B - and the headphones used with the LP - Focal Clear, Gjallarhorn JM Edition - I must declare the CV2492 as the best tube [valve / thermionic device] that I have heard for the LP. Where the 2492 surpassed the 4003, to my ears, was in: firm placement of instruments/vocals in a soundstage, recovery of ambience, rendition of vocals in lifelike fashion. These qualities take me elsewhere. I guess that my LP tube rolling may be done...find that Ediswan 6922...other amps to use as tube rolling canvas...


----------



## urbanfox

I have a pair of the Brimars, all have to look to see if I have the cv2492. I know Cavalli recommended not to run the 12au7's. Does it seems to work ok for you?


----------



## urbanfox

Out of my 12au7's the Mazda Cifte sound really good.


----------



## jonathan c

urbanfox said:


> I have a pair of the Brimars, all have to look to see if I have the cv2492. I know Cavalli recommended not to run the 12au7's. Does it seems to work ok for you?


The LP works fine with the 12au7s in the right adapter. Without adapter, 🤞😬? I have also been using an external linear power supply with no problems.


----------



## nwavesailor

that @jonathan c is an outlaw and a WILD man!!!!!


----------



## jonathan c

nwavesailor said:


> that @jonathan c is an outlaw and a WILD man!!!!!


From a veteran head-fier, those words can only further inspire me 🤨 📀 🔌 📡....


----------



## JazzVinyl

jonathan c said:


> During the last few weeks, with respect to the LP,  I have been critically rotating between 12au7s (w/adapter by @Deyan) and 6922s. This activity also covered 7316s, 7308s and the like and finally led to Brimar CV4003 (12au7 type) versus Mullard (Brimar branded) CV2492 (6922 type). Based on what I listen to - jazz, blues, R&B - and the headphones used with the LP - Focal Clear, Gjallarhorn JM Edition - I must declare the CV2492 as the best tube [valve / thermionic device] that I have heard for the LP. Where the 2492 surpassed the 4003, to my ears, was in: firm placement of instruments/vocals in a soundstage, recovery of ambience, rendition of vocals in lifelike fashion. These qualities take me elsewhere. I guess that my LP tube rolling may be done...find that Ediswan 6922...other amps to use as tube rolling canvas...



Jonathan...

I kind of hate to bring this up....but...

Have you ever tried "ECC804" tubes?  They are mostly available in Europe.  You see them branded Mullard/GEC/MAZDA but all appear to have the exact same internal construction and may have been made by Brimar in Great Britain (as it was known then).

They are 6922 equivalents,  same pin out, no adapter is needed.  Similar electrical characteristics as 6922, but a lower gain factor of 18 vs 33 for 6922.

In other amps, I have considered them to sound very much like Siemens C3g's (but I have not heard them in the LP).

When I say I hate to bring it up...it is because I have been buying them for el-cheap, because they were not well known.

Might be worth your while to get a pair and see what you think of them.

Cheers....


----------



## jonathan c

JazzVinyl said:


> Jonathan...
> 
> I kind of hate to bring this up....but...
> 
> ...


Thank you...I will look and try out on Woo WA3....


----------



## Shane D

JazzVinyl said:


> Jonathan...
> 
> I kind of hate to bring this up....but...
> 
> ...



Nice sound with lower gain? That sounds really good!


----------



## TK16

JohnnyOps said:


> Wow, wish this was a pair. Dang. (I have a Mjolnir 2, but hang out on the LP thread because you all know what you are talking about!)


For the MJ2, I'd recommend giving 6201 Mullard Mitcham a whirl about 90 to 100 bucks a pair depending on gold grade or platinum grade. At upscale audio. NIB 60's.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Or some Brimar (Rochester) CV4033 from tubemonger. Less than $100 for a pair shipped. Fantastic in my MJ2.


----------



## JohnnyOps

TK16 said:


> For the MJ2, I'd recommend giving 6201 Mullard Mitcham a whirl about 90 to 100 bucks a pair depending on gold grade or platinum grade. At upscale audio. NIB 60's.


Just to double check, you mean these?  I didn’t see Mitcham anywhere... so thought I’d ask. Noob question, I know.
https://upscaleaudio.com/collection...ts/mullard-6201-vintage-british-new-old-stock


----------



## JohnnyOps

Guidostrunk said:


> Or some Brimar (Rochester) CV4033 from tubemonger. Less than $100 for a pair shipped. Fantastic in my MJ2.


Umm, there are so many vintages available. 60-62?  Late 60’s?  70-71?  What are you running, and do you think makes a substantial difference?  Thanks!


----------



## TK16

JohnnyOps said:


> Just to double check, you mean these?  I didn’t see Mitcham anywhere... so thought I’d ask. Noob question, I know.
> https://upscaleaudio.com/collection...ts/mullard-6201-vintage-british-new-old-stock


Yep.


----------



## Guidostrunk

https://www.ebay.com/itm/160532992454


JohnnyOps said:


> Umm, there are so many vintages available. 60-62?  Late 60’s?  70-71?  What are you running, and do you think makes a substantial difference?  Thanks!


----------



## Guidostrunk

If you get a pair. Or the ones @TK16  mentioned. Let them burn in for at least 20+ hours before judgment. I recommend that for any tube.


----------



## TK16

Won this auction tonight. Haven't bought any tubes in close to a year.
45 degree D getter Heerlen ECC82. Damn good price for a k61 1956 pair.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-rare-45-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Guidostrunk

He must have a few pair of these tubes. These ended today as well. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265028715427


TK16 said:


> Won this auction tonight. Haven't bought any tubes in close to a year.
> 45 degree D getter Heerlen ECC82. Damn good price for a k61 1956 pair.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-rare-45-degrees-slanted-foil-D-getter-amperex-12au7-tubes-H69/265026578124?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> He must have a few pair of these tubes. These ended today as well.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265028715427


This appeared last night. Not sure if the seller would accept an offer of the opening bid price. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Excellen...d-plate-D-getter-12au7-tubes-K24/265035207404


----------



## Guidostrunk

Might be worth a try. You never know lol.


TK16 said:


> This appeared last night. Not sure if the seller would accept an offer of the opening bid price.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Excellen...d-plate-D-getter-12au7-tubes-K24/265035207404


----------



## Guidostrunk

I have a pair of 7730 D getters up for grabs if anyone is interested. Shoot me a pm. 
I figured I'd give dibs to this thread before I list them for sale.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> Might be worth a try. You never know lol.


As much as I love the Heerlen long plate ECC82 and 7316 I'll bow out graciously for 3 sets of each. Been told a 4th set might imply hoarder status.   was thinking about trading a pair Heerlen LP for something else depending on how this latest set sounds and tests.


----------



## TK16

3 Heerlen D getter ECC88 cheap. Feel a bit of deja vu with this ad though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Amperex-...rentrq:659c53e81770ada5af02ef73fff3ff28|iid:1
Here's a web page that converts TV 7's  numbers into Gm numbers. B is for ECC82 and D range for ECC88 variants. 
https://tubesound.com/tv-7-micromhos-conversion-calculator/


----------



## TK16 (Feb 6, 2021)

Think I found a new number 1 tube right up there with the 7316 LP D-getter, if not better. I can recommend this seller, high testing pair no issues. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-rare-45-...Ki4nKQTBKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Edit: Now looking for another Heerlen 45 degree D-getter ECC82 in addition to Hamburg 45 degree D-getter ECC82 and GEC A2900 triple mica square getter preferably for trade. Trades only please.


----------



## chaz_flhr

So does anyone on here have a matched set of Holland made Amperex ECC82 long plate foil d Getters they would be willing to part with?


----------



## TK16

Group buy? Excluding myself. 😄 @Guidostrunk ?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE...770a9c426dbb724ffe3fb78|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂 that is hilarious!


TK16 said:


> Group buy? Excluding myself. 😄 @Guidostrunk ?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-MULLARD-ECC82-1593-LONG-BLACK-WELDED-PLATE-SQUARE-GETTERS/114473382341?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9af3169a445e4197a1254240e5f472cd&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114473382341&itm=114473382341&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:efaff4c7-6978-11eb-a463-da3ae3149f4a|parentrq:7dec3d6e1770a9c426dbb724ffe3fb78|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> 😂😂😂 that is hilarious!


Can I add you to the list of 0 people so far?


----------



## TK16

chaz_flhr said:


> So does anyone on here have a matched set of Holland made Amperex ECC82 long plate foil d Getters they would be willing to part with?


Not the best testing or balanced set but start at the opening bid price and give em a shot. Got no experience with starting bid or best offer auctions so no idea what would be accepted. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Excellen...rentrq:821be17b1770a68883b5dce1ffec53b0|iid:1


----------



## DeweyCH

I got a set of 12au7 adapters for my LP this weekend and was wondering (I'm sure I could find it in the thread but it's a whole lotta thread) if anyone had a quick 12au7 vs. 6922 opinion? As I understand it the 12au7 has a higher gain factor, which I'm not sure is a good thing?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Actually the gain is lower. 12au7=18 and 6922=33. 12 series tubes is preferred by most on here. 
Cheers.



DeweyCH said:


> I got a set of 12au7 adapters for my LP this weekend and was wondering (I'm sure I could find it in the thread but it's a whole lotta thread) if anyone had a quick 12au7 vs. 6922 opinion? As I understand it the 12au7 has a higher gain factor, which I'm not sure is a good thing?


----------



## DeweyCH

Guidostrunk said:


> Actually the gain is lower. 12au7=18 and 6922=33. 12 series tubes is preferred by most on here.
> Cheers.


Thanks! I had Googled 12au7 vs. 6933 and the featured snippet claimed 12au7 had higher gain. My 12au7s are a pair of Raytheon-made Baldwins and I have a pair of 1957 RCAs on the way. 6993 I have a pair of Amperex Bugle Boys. Also have a single Mullard ECC82 for my yet-to-be-built Crack; may add a second to use in the LP.


----------



## jonathan c

DeweyCH said:


> I got a set of 12au7 adapters for my LP this weekend and was wondering (I'm sure I could find it in the thread but it's a whole lotta thread) if anyone had a quick 12au7 vs. 6922 opinion? As I understand it the 12au7 has a higher gain factor, which I'm not sure is a good thing?


I will send you a PM.


----------



## chaz_flhr

TK16 said:


> Not the best testing or balanced set but start at the opening bid price and give em a shot. Got no experience with starting bid or best offer auctions so no idea what would be accepted.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Excellent-Amperex-long-plate-foil-D-getter-12au7-tubes-M34/265044650838?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=44a5a1720be849d992e5eb28e72e29ff&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=265044650838&itm=265044650838&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:74a06859-6a1c-11eb-a9b0-2e58beccc985|parentrq:821be17b1770a68883b5dce1ffec53b0|iid:1


Thanks


----------



## TK16

chaz_flhr said:


> Thanks


Did you try to give a 99.99 offer or bid?


----------



## chaz_flhr

TK16 said:


> Did you try to give a 99.99 offer or bid?


Yes I bid 100.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Has anyone used a tube puller like this?  I just bought one off eBay and I really like it - at least for my Schiit Mjolnir 2 with recessed sockets. The vendor (in Belgium) is super nice and included some interesting documentation. Anyways, wondering if anyone else has used these. I’d recommend it for $10, but I’m not the most experienced person on here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254829717990


----------



## Guidostrunk

I have one. Works fantastic. Was even able to pull adapters out. 


JohnnyOps said:


> Has anyone used a tube puller like this?  I just bought one off eBay and I really like it - at least for my Schiit Mjolnir 2 with recessed sockets. The vendor (in Belgium) is super nice and included some interesting documentation. Anyways, wondering if anyone else has used these. I’d recommend it for $10, but I’m not the most experienced person on here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/254829717990


----------



## TK16

JohnnyOps said:


> Has anyone used a tube puller like this?  I just bought one off eBay and I really like it - at least for my Schiit Mjolnir 2 with recessed sockets. The vendor (in Belgium) is super nice and included some interesting documentation. Anyways, wondering if anyone else has used these. I’d recommend it for $10, but I’m not the most experienced person on here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/254829717990


Thanks. I'll order 1, might want to tell your significant others not to try putting batteries in it.


----------



## chaz_flhr

TK16 said:


> Thanks. I'll order 1, might want to tell your significant others not to try putting batteries in it.


Might want to explain exactly what it is upfront It could be conceived as being dual purpose.
Guess I will have to grab one too.


----------



## TK16

chaz_flhr said:


> Might want to explain exactly what it is upfront It could be conceived as being dual purpose.
> Guess I will have to grab one too.


Will you have a dual role for this?😇


----------



## TK16

NOS testing. Cheap single. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMPEREX-BU...GETTER-AUDIO-PREAMP-TUBE-HOLLAND/265046637189


----------



## chaz_flhr

TK16 said:


> Will you have a dual role for this?😇


🤣 touche.
Haven't actually given it much thought for me It looks rather small....
 I'm actually quite lucky my wife fulfills all my non audio needs / passions 😁 a rarity in modern times especially after 20 years.
That said who makes the best tube adapters IYHO?


----------



## TK16

chaz_flhr said:


> 🤣 touche.
> Haven't actually given it much thought for me It looks rather small....
> I'm actually quite lucky my wife fulfills all my non audio needs / passions 😁 a rarity in modern times especially after 20 years.
> That said who makes the best tube adapters IYHO?


Tubemonger for adapters and 12au7 to ecc88 adapters. Chinese ones will work though. The Garage or whatever its called make the best 6n3p to ecc88 adapters. Those Chinese ones will work though.


----------



## JohnnyOps

chaz_flhr said:


> That said who makes the best tube adapters IYHO?


I use the Chinese ones from eBay. They work. Don’t love how tight they are initially, but they loosen up and get the job done. If I had $300/pair tubes I’d get the nice ones.


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> The Garage or whatever its called make the best 6n3p to ecc88 adapters.


http://www.garage1217.com/new_website_011.htm
(bottom half of the page)


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Test-...rentrq:8917c6251770adaa5a9ebc3cffe527c6|iid:1


----------



## Slade01

Has anyone here had any experience rolling the Lansdale (CBRZ) 12au7 in the LP?


----------



## anincision

Brand new to the LP world and just bought my first set of tubes to try out. There is sooo much stuff to read but after a day or two I decided on these d-getter 6922 gold pin tubes, military editions, sylvania's. Did I make a good choice?


----------



## jonathan c

anincision said:


> Brand new to the LP world and just bought my first set of tubes to try out. There is sooo much stuff to read but after a day or two I decided on these d-getter 6922 gold pin tubes, military editions, sylvania's. Did I make a good choice?


A very good choice 👍


----------



## anincision

jonathan c said:


> A very good choice 👍



ok thanks! Buying a random set of old tubes online, as a noob to all this, is a little nerve racking.


----------



## DeweyCH

I'm really digging these organ-branded 12AU7s... running with a pair of Conn-branded RCAs that arrived today and also these Baldwin-branded Raytheons:






I think I enjoy both more than the Amperex Bugle Boy 6922s. Never really did give the Electro-Harmonix that came with them much of a chance.


----------



## CJG888

DeweyCH said:


> I'm really digging these organ-branded 12AU7s... running with a pair of Conn-branded RCAs that arrived today and also these Baldwin-branded Raytheons:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I enjoy both more than the Amperex Bugle Boy 6922s. Never really did give the Electro-Harmonix that came with them much of a chance.



I see what you’ve done now: you’ve put a second (12”) platter on top of the original one (under the cork mat). Did you use glass?


----------



## TK16

DeweyCH said:


> I'm really digging these organ-branded 12AU7s... running with a pair of Conn-branded RCAs that arrived today and also these Baldwin-branded Raytheons:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I enjoy both more than the Amperex Bugle Boy 6922s. Never really did give the Electro-Harmonix that came with them much of a chance.


Most people here that have heard 6922 and adapter tubes favor 12AU7 and others. Early in the thread are many recommendations and sound signatures of a wide variety of tubes.


----------



## DeweyCH

CJG888 said:


> I see what you’ve done now: you’ve put a second (12”) platter on top of the original one (under the cork mat). Did you use glass?


That's not a second platter, it's just a felt mat. I doubled up the mats on the platter to get the headshell more parallel with the record as it plays.


----------



## jonathan c

Slade01 said:


> Has anyone here had any experience rolling the Lansdale (CBRZ) 12au7 in the LP?


I just came across your inquiry. I am listening to the system with Lansdale CBRZ (Jan-1952) in Tubemonger adapters in the LP. The sound is very clear, extended in range, filled with detail. Overall tonality is just right. Ambience, if present in a recording, is recovered wonderfully. (My LP has undergone the capacitor modifications and runs off an external linear power supply.)


----------



## Slade01

jonathan c said:


> I just came across your inquiry. I am listening to the system with Lansdale CBRZ (Jan-1952) in Tubemonger adapters in the LP. The sound is very clear, extended in range, filled with detail. Overall tonality is just right. Ambience, if present in a recording, is recovered wonderfully. (My LP has undergone the capacitor modifications and runs off an external linear power supply.)



Thank you for that.  I was always impressed with the Lansdale 7N7s, so no surprise their 12AU7s performs in the same manner (clear/extended/detail).   Really appreciate it.  I came across them on Langrex, so was surprised to see those tubes being sold over there.


----------



## genesyndrome

I'm currently running my LP with NOS Jan Philips 6922, and I'm really enjoying both the clean and warm presentation.  Amazing with my modded SR325s.  Has anyone tried their LP with Amperex Bugle Boys or Gold Lions? I'm looking at picking up either or.


----------



## jonathan c

genesyndrome said:


> I'm currently running my LP with NOS Jan Philips 6922, and I'm really enjoying both the clean and warm presentation.  Amazing with my modded SR325s.  Has anyone tried their LP with Amperex Bugle Boys or Gold Lions? I'm looking at picking up either or.


The Genalex/Gold Lion 6922s are really good. Clear, focused, extended range. I thought that they were a touch light in the bass. I like that they do not cost A&L. No experience with bugle boys. Recommend highly Amperex PQ 7308s


----------



## TK16

Found this, cheaper than I paid per pair with 4 singles. Seller has a single too.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOLY-GRAIL...770aadb2b30e409ffdf83ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## genesyndrome (Feb 15, 2021)

Do you normally have good luck with ebay tubes? Usually I try to get them from Frank over at upscale audio.

Edit: meant Kevin, I don't know who Frank is hahaha


----------



## genesyndrome

Those look nice! I'm a fan of NOS tubes but sometimes they can get ridiculously expensive.  I was looking to try a current production and possibly a new NOS Amperex like that ebay pair, they look really nice 👍


----------



## TK16

genesyndrome said:


> Do you normally have good luck with ebay tubes? Usually I try to get them from Frank over at upscale audio.
> 
> Edit: meant Kevin, I don't know who Frank is hahaha


For the most part yes, even sellers who deliberately or inadvertently sell bad tubes will work with you on refunds and returns. Not wanting a negative rating on Ebay. This thread has a treasure trove of info available and I recommend everyone in general reading it.


----------



## genesyndrome

TK16 said:


> For the most part yes, even sellers who deliberately or inadvertently sell bad tubes will work with you on refunds and returns. Not wanting a negative rating on Ebay. This thread has a treasure trove of info available and I recommend everyone in general reading it.




Awesome! I'll look around ebay.  Yeah I got through about half of this thread.  A lot of different tube recs, which is kind of normal in this hobby I think.  No consensus is the consensus type of deal 😆.  However, I do find people online and Dr. Cavalli recommending the Gold Lions so I think I'll experiment with those since they're current prod. and relatively easy to get at a reasonable price.


----------



## Slade01

genesyndrome said:


> Awesome! I'll look around ebay.  Yeah I got through about half of this thread.  A lot of different tube recs, which is kind of normal in this hobby I think.  No consensus is the consensus type of deal 😆.  However, I do find people online and Dr. Cavalli recommending the Gold Lions so I think I'll experiment with those since they're current prod. and relatively easy to get at a reasonable price.



I've also heard the same that the gold lions are generally one of the better new production/re-issue tubes.  Still...you can take anything @TK16 recommends as gold.  Between him and a few others here are really dead on point with their tube impressions/knowledge.


----------



## Odin412

jonathan c said:


> The Genalex/Gold Lion 6922s are really good. Clear, focused, extended range. I thought that they were a touch light in the bass. I like that they do not cost A&L. No experience with bugle boys. Recommend highly Amperex PQ 7308s



+1 for this. The Genalex Gold Lions are very nice new-production tubes.


----------



## Curtisvill

TK16 said:


> Found this, cheaper than I paid per pair with 4 singles. Seller has a single too.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOLY-GRAIL...770aadb2b30e409ffdf83ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile



Is it hoarding if I already have a pair or two of these?  These sound amazing in the LP.  Must resist......


----------



## genesyndrome

Are those Amperex ECC88 on ebay different than a 7308 PQ or 8416 PQs?  I saw a couple 8416s and was wondering if they are completely different or more or less the same.


----------



## jonathan c

Curtisvill said:


> Is it hoarding if I already have a pair or two of these?  These sound amazing in the LP.  Must resist......


There is a rule of thumb that I have assimilated from this thread, the Dark Voice thread, the 6AS7G thread.....if you buy the tubes (despite current ownership) it is ok; if @bcowen buys the tubes (in any circumstance) it is hoarding 🤭...


----------



## TK16

Curtisvill said:


> Is it hoarding if I already have a pair or two of these?  These sound amazing in the LP.  Must resist......


Don't ask me that I got 3 pair, though 1 pair is a 1956 45 degree D-getter get and I think they are a great addition to the later D-getters.


----------



## genesyndrome

Can anyone help me identifying these? I have a small collection of tubes from my father from several years back.  I can't seem to find any info online about them except a old thread saying that they were rebranded GEs from the 80s but I'm not sure.  Logos upside down(I think) as well. Seems to make the LP sound darker


----------



## jonathan c

genesyndrome said:


> Can anyone help me identifying these? I have a small collection of tubes from my father from several years back.  I can't seem to find any info online about them except a old thread saying that they were rebranded GEs from the 80s but I'm not sure.  Logos upside down(I think) as well. Seems to make the LP sound darker


GT is short for Groove Tubes which is a part of Fender. The tubes were made for the Fender guitar amps. I believe the manufacture was by an OEM. The 6DJ8 is a ‘variant’ of 6922.


----------



## genesyndrome

jonathan c said:


> GT is short for Groove Tubes which is a part of Fender. The tubes were made for the Fender guitar amps. I believe the manufacture was by an OEM. The 6DJ8 is a ‘variant’ of 6922.


Ah I see its nothing special, probably a rebranded JJ or GE.  Its got a single halo getter, looks very similar to the US philips 6922 I have.

Thanks!


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> There is a rule of thumb that I have assimilated from this thread, the Dark Voice thread, the 6AS7G thread.....if you buy the tubes (despite current ownership) it is ok; if @bcowen buys the tubes (in any circumstance) it is hoarding 🤭...



Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


----------



## Guidostrunk

The 8416 is a 12v version of ecc88 so no good in the LP. The 7308 is the premium version of ecc88. 7308 = CCa.


genesyndrome said:


> Are those Amperex ECC88 on ebay different than a 7308 PQ or 8416 PQs?  I saw a couple 8416s and was wondering if they are completely different or more or less the same.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


My goodness! NOS really does mean Never Over  Stocked.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


Folks this here is the non shady at all Old Guy Radiola! 😅 from Ebay's past.


----------



## Slade01

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?



Well, you always need a backup to the backup to the backup to the backup....(ad infinitum)....LOL.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Folks this here is the non shady at all Old Guy Radiola! 😅 from Ebay's past.



I'm BangyBang now.  All these tube's are guaranteed to work excellent in your gear's.


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂


----------



## genesyndrome

Guidostrunk said:


> The 8416 is a 12v version of ecc88 so no good in the LP. The 7308 is the premium version of ecc88. 7308 = CCa.



Ok thanks for the clarification!

Im a noob with tubes 😆


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


I can see clearly that 11 of those boxes are filled with GE tubes... so those do not count at all


----------



## raphaelchan

TK16 said:


> Found this, cheaper than I paid per pair with 4 singles. Seller has a single too.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOLY-GRAIL-1958-Vintage-MATCHED-Pair-Amperex-ECC82-12AU7-SCRIPT-LOGO-TEST-STRONG/333890423809?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8b81eaa8386444a7be5f258357bfdb94&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=333890423809&itm=333890423809&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:49a5c76d-6f9a-11eb-be0e-4e58d0df0d67|parentrq:a619245a1770aadb2b30e409ffdf83ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile


for LP i will need a tube converter right? thanks


----------



## TK16

Single 7730 CBS from a good seller.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-rare-100...rentrq:ab1d1dd91770a99b86e1ecb8ffdabc34|iid:1


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


A @bcowen training kit on the left below:


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## Slade01

jonathan c said:


>



@bcowen also has a BangyBang version of the same kit...just add an extra "1" or  "2" in front of that price.  Also add the words "Rare" and "GE" and BANG!  Super cool items at super prices.


----------



## TK16

Slade01 said:


> @bcowen also has a BangyBang version of the same kit...just add an extra "1" or  "2" in front of that price.  Also add the words "Rare" and "GE" and BANG!  Super cool items at super prices.


Every word also ends with an " 's" even's if's it's not's needed's.


----------



## jonathan c

Slade01 said:


> @bcowen also has a BangyBang version of the same kit...just add an extra "1" or  "2" in front of that price.  Also add the words "Rare" and "GE" and BANG!  Super cool items at super prices.


And possibly a “0” or two following the price 😆


----------



## bcowen

Zachik said:


> I can see clearly that 11 of those boxes are filled with GE tubes... so those do not count at all



Nitpicker.  I just haven't re-silkscreened them and put them in boxes labeled "Bad Boy" yet.  I have work to do.


----------



## bcowen

Slade01 said:


> @bcowen also has a BangyBang version of the same kit...just add an extra "1" or  "2" in front of that price.  Also add the words "Rare" and "GE" and BANG!  Super cool items at super prices.



And "Guaranteed" of course.  Oops...I meant "Guaranteed's".


----------



## Zachik

Slade01 said:


> @bcowen also has a BangyBang version of the same kit...just add an extra "1" or  "2" in front of that price.  Also add the words "Rare" and "GE" and BANG!  Super cool items at super prices.


BBB - Bangy Bang Bcowen


----------



## genesyndrome (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry if this is a bit unrelated!

I was messing around and rolling some tubes, which for some reason the russian 6N1Ps I was trying took forever to warm up anyone know why?  Anyways, so then I realized that I haven't tried my KSC75's with the LP yet, which everyone does right? .

The best deserve the best. Behold. The KSC75 that still sounds like a KSC75(surprise).


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Are you inferring I have too many tubes?


Is @bcowen selling under a “nom de tube”?


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Is @bcowen selling under a “nom de tube”?



Yes, I have lots of Resoded Suga tubes available, and I can stamp whatever number you'd like on the base.  Quantity discounts available.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Nitpicker.  I just haven't re-silkscreened them and put them in boxes labeled "Bad Boy" yet.  I have work to do.


Think of the immense profits! The ultimate in tube alchemy from a _touch_ of silkscreen: from GE to WE....from $0.50 (?) to $4,770+ _per tube...🤔  🤫  🤩
_


----------



## TK16

A couple of auctions.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-BECKM...rentrq:bc24b35a1770ada5af02ef73ffc9963b|iid:1

This quad is low testing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Mullard-...rentrq:bc24b35a1770ada5af02ef73ffc9963b|iid:1

Not as good as @bcowen favorite GE tubes though! 🤪


----------



## anincision

Can someone recommend me a set of tubes that are not terribly expensive to compliment the d-getter 6922 gold pin tubes I have? I'm working from home and have these on all day and really like them but I'd like another option in the fear of slowly burning these out. Anything are better than the stock tubes that I don't have to drop another $100 on?


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> A couple of auctions.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-BECKMAN-HOLLAND-7316-Vacuum-TubeS-HICKOK-539C-TESTED/133669956581?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e09c3d174fed4705a622da897843cca0&pid=100675&rk=14&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=133669975975&itm=133669956581&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6d265858-72f7-11eb-a984-32e6adaff021|parentrq:bc24b35a1770ada5af02ef73ffc9963b|iid:1
> 
> This quad is low testing.
> ...



Well that goes without saying.  GE tube purchases are currently by invitation only.


----------



## bcowen

anincision said:


> Can someone recommend me a set of tubes that are not terribly expensive to compliment the d-getter 6922 gold pin tubes I have? I'm working from home and have these on all day and really like them but I'd like another option in the fear of slowly burning these out. Anything are better than the stock tubes that I don't have to drop another $100 on?



I can recommend the reissued Gold Lion 6922's, although they'll still set you back around $75 for a pair.  While a big step down from some of the choice NOS stuff, they are one of the better newly-manufactured 6922 types IME, and seem to be nicely made.


----------



## anincision

bcowen said:


> I can recommend the reissued Gold Lion 6922's, although they'll still set you back around $75 for a pair.  While a big step down from some of the choice NOS stuff, they are one of the better newly-manufactured 6922 types IME, and seem to be nicely made.


Thanks! I'll look them up. 

In your experience is it worth just going the extra $25-50 in the long run and getting a NOS of some sort? I found my d-getter 6922 gold pins for $100 not sure if thats normal price in the vintage world.


----------



## bcowen (Feb 19, 2021)

TK16 said:


> A couple of auctions.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-BECKMAN-HOLLAND-7316-Vacuum-TubeS-HICKOK-539C-TESTED/133669956581?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e09c3d174fed4705a622da897843cca0&pid=100675&rk=14&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=133669975975&itm=133669956581&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6d265858-72f7-11eb-a984-32e6adaff021|parentrq:bc24b35a1770ada5af02ef73ffc9963b|iid:1
> 
> This quad is low testing.
> ...



These are for you, @TK16 .  Guaranteed to work like excellent warmed-over dogvomit in your gear's.     

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pa...oxbgCo4fLaHrolIR4%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Curtisvill

anincision said:


> In your experience is it worth just going the extra $25-50 in the long run and getting a NOS of some sort? I found my d-getter 6922 gold pins for $100 not sure if thats normal price in the vintage world.



Buy the pair TK16 recommended above, you will not be sorry.


----------



## anincision

Curtisvill said:


> Buy the pair TK16 recommended above, you will not be sorry.


Well, you have two dogs so I'm sure you are experienced with the joys of "warmed-over dog vomit". I hear its an acquired taste though


----------



## bcowen

anincision said:


> Thanks! I'll look them up.
> 
> In your experience is it worth just going the extra $25-50 in the long run and getting a NOS of some sort? I found my d-getter 6922 gold pins for $100 not sure if thats normal price in the vintage world.


Hard question to answer.  Depends on the tube(s) in question, and not sure what tubes you have.  If I just had my amp on all day in a working environment (ie: not just for music listening), I'd probably grab something cheap and reliable and save the pricier NOS stuff for music-only duty.  But that's just me.


----------



## nwavesailor

bcowen said:


> I'd probably grab something cheap and reliable...........



Branded GE no doubt!


----------



## anincision

bcowen said:


> Hard question to answer.  Depends on the tube(s) in question, and not sure what tubes you have.  If I just had my amp on all day in a working environment (ie: not just for music listening), I'd probably grab something cheap and reliable and save the pricier NOS stuff for music-only duty.  But that's just me.


Yeah, I guess I should just keep the stock tubes in until I want to focus more on just music......Maybe I'll grab those Lion's at some point.


----------



## Curtisvill

anincision said:


> Well, you have two dogs so I'm sure you are experienced with the joys of "warmed-over dog vomit". I hear its an acquired taste though



If I was to purchase the tubes bcowen recommended I would understand what warmed over dog vomit sounds like like.  Now, when it comes to warmed over dog vomit nothing quite compares to finding a pool on the floor with bare feet in the dark at 2:30 in the morning on the way to the bathroom.  🤮  The tubes TK listed really sing in the LP when it comes to music.


----------



## Slade01

Curtisvill said:


> Now, when it comes to warmed over dog vomit nothing quite compares to finding a pool on the floor with bare feet in the dark at 2:30 in the morning on the way to the bathroom.


I'll do you one better.  The only thing that compares is finding a pile of warmpoo  on the floor with bare feet in the dark at 2:30 in the morning on the way to the bathroom. This is like listening to either a quad set of GE drivers or a combo of a pair of GE drivers and a GE power tube.


----------



## Curtisvill

Slade01 said:


> I'll do you one better. The only thing that compares is finding a pile of warmpoo  on the floor with bare feet in the dark at 2:30 in the morning on the way to the bathroom. This is like listening to either a quad set of GE drivers or a combo of a pair of GE drivers and a GE power tube.



That happened when my white shepherd was still a puppy, I can still fell it squirming thru my toes.  I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.  Sorry this thread jumped so off track.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Well that goes without saying.  GE tube purchases are currently by invitation only.


Once on the invitation list, payment is necessary for removal from the list...not for tubes...(Rush Send Vanish Payment)...


----------



## jonathan c

anincision said:


> Can someone recommend me a set of tubes that are not terribly expensive to compliment the d-getter 6922 gold pin tubes I have? I'm working from home and have these on all day and really like them but I'd like another option in the fear of slowly burning these out. Anything are better than the stock tubes that I don't have to drop another $100 on?


I agree with @bcowen: the Genalex / Gold Lion 6922s are a good backup set. Very good sound and reasonably priced.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Some of the most underrated tubes in the e88cc family of tubes. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/7DJ8-SUB-F...-/174637940383?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Guidostrunk

Another good tube that a lot of times can be had for under $100 a pair is the KB/AD(Rochester plant) CV2492. 
Was one of my favorite.


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> These are for you, @TK16 .  Guaranteed to work like excellent warmed-over dogvomit in your gear's.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-GE-JG-5814A-12AU7-Military-Audio-Vacuum-Tubes-Hickok-600A-Tested/402679287929?_trkparms=aid=1110009&algo=SPLICE.COMPLISTINGS&ao=1&asc=230924&meid=19e6c9a1ae0a44d6bc1cd406d6879319&pid=101196&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=133669956581&itm=402679287929&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=ItemStripV101HighAdFee&brand=GE&_trksid=p2047675.c101196.m2219&amdata=cksum:40267928792919e6c9a1ae0a44d6bc1cd406d6879319|enc:AQAFAAAB8FKSfKRxzFOBWiNuGqhcYfMlY0CneDUi4YM%2BEeufUBkmlI0xhOM2Y6QOcCwJc%2FwpOj6qamLDr%2FvjRYOBQb%2ByrxGhkku2N4NmRNlISc%2F9E%2BbRnfoAnx%2FCMJeLAo3%2FjL79yVGYO1wPIVvOe0Vs7WKlhf%2BH%2BnMdki2QXo%2F6RcOnkqo8fwmHZm14MtNNsngxLX673C2qMGiIsPIttyY3d67f73sozLS4P31jnq09qH90mRQTFaRc8I1HZ6tf6PO%2FIK%2FhJmGfRSEN6e2koLOwSi7BmZipDCOinZ48%2FCRwgKwrB9u%2Fs5DbGftRVMor4LRrDpU55Tpr1dW%2FQRTstW24WazmdffmrTj7JMnESZvaPN4PzNDts%2BBPfiR5g5mdprpUzq19pTkCFUfMin6jR3x%2BpcspL7zgMPc5ssqHxYazEZ0%2Bb2G0k2MyYbvYLTtp7%2FTW%2F%2F%2BlCusXzOLQLn7js%2Bgl8jxrXTIXogU6cjmz30dY%2BbRSLNWfLeyrdNmlZNF5E6TqdIaBukdN0djkK3aM5CQvUn%2FCgGmD6YRyA4Po9XdjoOTBLoQEZVD8gcAInjd8I29eFKQqhD7DPyez2DQH9ZUAX3EIyN56Qp8%2FL5NTKT7dOhHTwWfsOIxrkGi1dHeqP77wroPO69UBcHoxbgCo4fLaHrolIR4%3D|ampidL_CLK|clp:2047675


Too cheap to be a real GE. Probably fakes...


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> These are for you, @TK16 .  Guaranteed to work like excellent warmed-over dogvomit in your gear's.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pa...oxbgCo4fLaHrolIR4%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


Cool you know any home remedies for bleeding eardrums?


----------



## nwavesailor

Yup, they are good Heerlen production Valvo / Philips / Amperex  tubes.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Cool you know any home remedies for bleeding eardrums?



Check with the Gorilla Glue Girl.   If it works on hair, it's gotta work when sprayed in your ears.


----------



## Guidostrunk

bcowen said:


> Check with the Gorilla Glue Girl.   If it works on hair, it's gotta work when sprayed in your ears.


😂😂😂


----------



## DeweyCH

Nurse, what happened to this man?

He epoxied his ears shut Doctor.

Why in the everloving crap would he do that?

I don’t know Doctor but he’s been chanting G E Not for Me ever since he walked in.

... yeah I’ll fix him for free.


----------



## jonathan c

This cure is worse than the symptom......use GG to secure your GE tubes in your amp sockets....no more rolling...no more music...


----------



## iTMHavok

Finally got my socket savers from tube monger. kinda wish they came in black. they don’t really look great with the LP at all.


----------



## nwavesailor (Feb 21, 2021)

TM's ss and 12A** converters are really nicely made, quiet and are less microphonic than the cheap versions on E-Bay. Other than the color, these are what you want in your LP.
You could always buy the made in China' ones in black from E-Bay if the color is important. BTW, these will likely fail over time when the pin 'grippers' no longer grip the pins on your tubes tightly. 

There is also a member here (name starts with a D? Dy... ) that makes adapters and I'm sure black is an option.


----------



## jonathan c

nwavesailor said:


> TM's ss and 12A** converters are really nicely made, quiet and are less microphonic than the cheap versions on E-Bay. Other than the color, these are what you want in your LP.
> You could always buy the made in China' ones in black from E-Bay if the color is important. BTW, these will likely fail over time when the pin 'grippers' no longer grip the pins on your tubes tightly.
> 
> There is also a member here (name starts with a D? Dy... ) that makes adapters and I'm sure black is an option.


Below is a picture of a pair of 12AU7 -> 6922 adapters which were made by Head-fier @Deyan. His workmanship is very high. The pin protectors are by Brimar via Langrex website.


----------



## TK16

56/57 Mullard Blackburn ECC82. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pcs-orig...rentrq:c6c319391770a9e8e0d2e6b3ffca03c5|iid:1


----------



## jonathan c

To @cddc and others:  another listing by wege_high_tubes (the “Italian BangyBang” ===> BangioBang (?)


----------



## jonathan c

Hmm...for just < $2K, two tubes and a “wege”...😲


----------



## cddc

jonathan c said:


> Hmm...for just < $2K, two tubes and a “wege”...😲




LOL...that "wege_high_tubes" idiot is a sheer scammer.

He should really be called "wage_high_tubes"


----------



## TK16 (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm looking for a specific single tube. 1957 45 degree D getter ECC82 Hamburg long plate.. PM me if you have a strong testing single you want to part with.


----------



## Guidostrunk

TK16 said:


> I'm looking for a specific single tube. 1957 45 degree D getter ECC82 Hamburg long plate.. PM me if you have a strong testing single you want to part with.


@Wes S  may have one bro. Shoot him a pm.


----------



## TK16 (Mar 6, 2021)

This seller has 3 D-getter 7316 and O getters. Though not able to see the ct* 7316 factory code. I'd PM the seller and also ask about the codes. Cheap though. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/7316-Holla...780acf32021d4a8fff59454|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## shafat777

I have a pair of 12au7 to 6922 adapters that i am willing to sell. PM me for details if youre interested.


----------



## Roderick

Anyone try TAD tubes? 
https://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/6922/e88cc-tad-premium-selected-balanced​


----------



## Lohb (Mar 9, 2021)

Can anyone suggest step up tubes from Valvo PCC88 (limit is $100 per pair just now)



...................that will give as much of this lot as possible.............wider soundstage, better bass depth, better imaging and take the treble down a notch....? The main thing is to notch down the treble hottness at higher volume.

(Not sure how the above tube I have is regarded for Platinum tube rolling ranking as it is.)


----------



## TK16

A bargain at $1,700 with free shipping. 🤪
https://www.ebay.com/itm/D-Getter-1...rentrq:19bd4e691780ad396b7fefe3ffdf0eaa|iid:1


----------



## DeweyCH

What would y’all consider the most detailed tubes for this?


----------



## jonathan c

DeweyCH said:


> What would y’all consider the most detailed tubes for this?


For the LP, the most ‘detailed’ (and musically coherent!) tubes that I have used have been:  Amperex PQ 7308, Amperex PQ 7316, Brimar CV2492, Brimar CV4003. Very honourable mention to: Raytheon 7730, Reflector 6N23P-EV, and Sylvania 7308. [Apologies / condolences to @bcowen for the absence of GE...]


----------



## nwavesailor

jonathan c said:


> For the LP, the most ‘detailed’ (and musically coherent!) tubes that I have used have been:  Amperex PQ 7308, Amperex PQ 7316, Brimar CV2492, Brimar CV4003. Very honourable mention to: Raytheon 7730, Reflector 6N23P-EV, and Sylvania 7308. [Apologies / condolences to @bcowen for the absence of GE...]


My inner bcowen............

"GE are the BEST tube ever, and ALL other brands are total garbage and basic POS status" Their commercials used to say: "GE, we bring good things to LIFE" and they meant all the tubes they EVER created. 
Stick your fancy pants Amperex and Mullards, GE is for audiophiles with golden (bleeding?) ears!!!!!


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 9, 2021)

nwavesailor said:


> My inner bcowen............
> 
> "GE are the BEST tube ever, and ALL other brands are total garbage and basic POS status" Their commercials used to say: "GE, we bring good things to LIFE" and they meant all the tubes they EVER created.
> Stick your fancy pants Amperex and Mullards, GE is for audiophiles with golden (bleeding?) ears!!!!!


May I infer that GE is Prime Old Stock?....


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> For the LP, the most ‘detailed’ (and musically coherent!) tubes that I have used have been:  Amperex PQ 7308, Amperex PQ 7316, Brimar CV2492, Brimar CV4003. Very honourable mention to: Raytheon 7730, Reflector 6N23P-EV, and Sylvania 7308. [Apologies / condolences to @bcowen for the absence of GE...]


What I left out (am currently listening with): Siemens E188CC.


----------



## TK16

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare...rentrq:1c5e4e861780aaf5c20b6eb1ffee05b4|iid:1

Few minutes left on a k61 55 Heerlen ECC82.


----------



## Delta9K

iTMHavok said:


> Finally got my socket savers from tube monger. kinda wish they came in black. they don’t really look great with the LP at all.


Which were those? are they just socket saver, or is that a convertor? FYI I don't think they look too bad.


----------



## iTMHavok

Delta9K said:


> Which were those? are they just socket saver, or is that a convertor? FYI I don't think they look too bad.


they are tubemonger socket savers.


----------



## Guidostrunk

You can get some shrink wrap and turn your savers black.


----------



## TK16

Fantastic price on Brimar CV491.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIMAR-Eng...rentrq:2bab2a6e1780a37083dc14f6ffe91a22|iid:1


----------



## TK16

Was $99 OBO when I linked it.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Somebody is watching your every move tk 😂


----------



## bcowen

Guidostrunk said:


> Somebody is watching your every move tk 😂


ROFL!!   Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## jonathan c

Guidostrunk said:


> Somebody is watching your every move tk 😂


Bangybang ?


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> Somebody is watching your every move tk 😂


You guys were right, being watched as I write this. Thought I was being paranoid.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> You guys were right, being watched as I write this. Thought I was being paranoid.


You got on BangyBangs bad side back when he was Old_Guy_Radiola.  Bet you're regretting that about now, huh?


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> You got on BangyBangs bad side back when he was Old_Guy_Radiola.  Bet you're regretting that about now, huh?


20% off. You're welcome! 😂
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AMPERE...780a4b71560f234ffce36bd|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> 20% off. You're welcome! 😂
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AMPEREX-HOLLAND-ECC82-12AU7-D-FOIL-MATCHED-PAIR-1957-8-100-GM-RARE-1st-GEN/294061173749?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8a7cd2c4320541d6a520dca9cdb848c5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=294061173749&itm=294061173749&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cf45cbdc-8450-11eb-8187-9ac11e06d164|parentrq:2dd7c00e1780a4b71560f234ffce36bd|iid:1&redirect=mobile


Dang.  Unfortunate that he only has one pair.


----------



## Guidostrunk

😂😂😂


----------



## Zachik

TK16 said:


> 20% off. You're welcome! 😂
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AMPEREX-HOLLAND-ECC82-12AU7-D-FOIL-MATCHED-PAIR-1957-8-100-GM-RARE-1st-GEN/294061173749?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8a7cd2c4320541d6a520dca9cdb848c5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=294061173749&itm=294061173749&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cf45cbdc-8450-11eb-8187-9ac11e06d164|parentrq:2dd7c00e1780a4b71560f234ffce36bd|iid:1&redirect=mobile





bcowen said:


> Dang.  Unfortunate that he only has one pair.


Well... when you buy from a museum - you should expect 1-of-a-kind and to pay accordingly...  🤣


----------



## bcowen

Zachik said:


> Well... when you buy from a museum - you should expect 1-of-a-kind and to pay accordingly...  🤣


LOL!

I just spent my last few million (you know, the _excess_ pocket change) on an NFT.  These chumps thought they'd get it for $3 million?  Amateurs.  

https://www.npr.org/2021/03/05/974089381/whats-an-nft-and-why-are-people-paying-millions-to-buy-them


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> I just spent my last few million (you know, the _excess_ pocket change) on an NFT.


I thought that you were the embodiment of “deep pockets, short arms”? 🤨🤔


----------



## shafat777

12au7 adapters as well as 6922 Sylvania D getter tubes are on sale in the classifieds


----------



## jonathan c

As St Patrick’s Day approaches, the LP says “erin go brimar”...


----------



## TK16

Good price on a quad of Mullard Blackburn square getter ECC82 if it goes for the opening price.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLOSED-MAT...780a44d7e55db5affe667bb|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## jonathan c

Always good mail to receive for LP or other h/p/a:


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Always good mail to receive for LP or other h/p/a:


Sweet on the Lansdales!  Any idea who made them?  The Lansdale labeled 7N7's are the best (Sylvanias I'm 99% sure).


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Sweet on the Lansdales!  Any idea who made them?  The Lansdale labeled 7N7's are the best (Sylvanias I'm 99% sure).


The Lansdale Tube Company started as National Union with its plant in Lansdale, PA. Lansdale made tubes for the Army and the Signal Corps. The plant / company was later purchased by Ford via its subsidiary Philco.

I use the Lansdale 12AU7s in the LP and in the Woo WA3 (rotation with Philips BEL 12AU7 and Brimar CV4003, all with adapters). Oddly enough, I purchased the Lansdales from Langrex (in U.K.)


----------



## SirMarc

Hey guys, long time since I've posted here, been concentrating on the speaker rig for the last few years. Due to a new house and crappy sounding new man cave (for now), I've ordered a Liquid Platinum, LCD 2C's and Bifrost 2 to get me by while we decide what we're doing with remodeling the house. It's been a nightmare not having good sounding tunes!

Anyway, I've got 2 Amperex white label JAN 7308's I ordered from Upscale years ago when I was using a tube dac that used a single tube. They weren't purchased as a matched pair, but if I'm reading the date codes correctly, they were only made a few months apart, and the grading is pretty close. One tube says T1 - 9500 and T2 - 9000 with both noise and microphonics rated A. The other tube is 10,000 and 10,100, and A on noise and microphonics. 

Think I can get away with using these in the Liquid Platinum? Don't want to fall down the tube rabbit hole right now with the looming construction costs. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## jonathan c

SirMarc said:


> Hey guys, long time since I've posted here, been concentrating on the speaker rig for the last few years. Due to a new house and crappy sounding new man cave (for now), I've ordered a Liquid Platinum, LCD 2C's and Bifrost 2 to get me by while we decide what we're doing with remodeling the house. It's been a nightmare not having good sounding tunes!
> 
> Anyway, I've got 2 Amperex white label JAN 7308's I ordered from Upscale years ago when I was using a tube dac that used a single tube. They weren't purchased as a matched pair, but if I'm reading the date codes correctly, they were only made a few months apart, and the grading is pretty close. One tube says T1 - 9500 and T2 - 9000 with both noise and microphonics rated A. The other tube is 10,000 and 10,100, and A on noise and microphonics.
> 
> Think I can get away with using these in the Liquid Platinum? Don't want to fall down the tube rabbit hole right now with the looming construction costs. Thanks in advance guys!


Definitely! The 7308 is a “premium” version of the 6922. The specifications on the two tubes are reasonably close. Enjoy!


----------



## bcowen

SirMarc said:


> Think I can get away with using these in the Liquid Platinum? Don't want to fall down the tube rabbit hole right now with the looming construction costs. Thanks in advance guys!



Yup.  The 7308 is just a higher spec'ed version of a 6922, so those should work just fine in  the LP.


----------



## Louisiana

Hi,
any recommendations for online shops in the EU for tubes?


----------



## bcowen

Louisiana said:


> Hi,
> any recommendations for online shops in the EU for tubes?



https://www.langrex.co.uk/

https://web211.secure-secure.co.uk/tube-and-valve-electronics.co.uk/default2.asp


----------



## SirMarc (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I know they'll work, not that much of a noob! 😎 Was more concerned about them sounding close enough that I don't notice too much of a discrepancy between channels because I didn't buy them matched.

This was my favorite tube in my old dac, so I bought a spare. It's crazy how much these tubes have gone up! Think I paid 50 each for these at Upscale a few years back.

Anyway, thanks again guys!

Marc


----------



## bcowen

SirMarc said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, I know they'll work, not that much of a noob! 😎 Was more concerned about them sounding close enough that I don't notice too much of a discrepancy between channels because I didn't buy them matched.
> 
> This was my favorite tube in my old dac, so I bought a spare. It's crazy how much these tubes have gone up! Think I paid 50 each for these at Upscale a few years back.
> 
> ...


With GM readings as they are, I would be _very_ surprised if you could hear any channel imbalance between them.  Both measure a little lower than average NOS, but well above minimum values and are 'matched' almost within 10% so you should be quite good to go.

And apologies....didn't mean to infer any "noob-nish."  LOL!  Just being safer than sorrier...


----------



## SirMarc

bcowen said:


> With GM readings as they are, I would be _very_ surprised if you could hear any channel imbalance between them.  Both measure a little lower than average NOS, but well above minimum values and are 'matched' almost within 10% so you should be quite good to go.
> 
> And apologies....didn't mean to infer any "noob-nish."  LOL!  Just being safer than sorrier...


Much appreciated good sir! And please, no need to apologize man, was just being a little bit of a (good natured) wise ass lol. And compared to some of you guys I am a total 'tube noob' lol


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> https://www.langrex.co.uk/
> 
> https://web211.secure-secure.co.uk/tube-and-valve-electronics.co.uk/default2.asp


These are great sources and I have used them often. For @Louisiana, note that the UK is not part of the EU so that anything ordered from Langrex or from T&V will be subject to import duties and possible added VAT.


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> And apologies....didn't mean to infer any "noob-nish." LOL! Just being safer than sorrier...


Keep in mind that others (including noobs) are reading the thread and learning from it. So, always good to educate in the process of answering the questions. I have learned A LOT from reading others' questions and the answers on the thread... 

How would I know otherwise to look for and buy GE tubes exclusively?   (thanks @bcowen for that life lesson!!)


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> These are great sources and I have used them often. For @Louisiana, note that the UK is not part of the EU so that anything ordered from Langrex or from T&V will be subject to import duties and possible added VAT.


Stupid Brexit.  I had nothing to do with that.  Promise.  Mostly.


----------



## bcowen

Zachik said:


> Keep in mind that others (including noobs) are reading the thread and learning from it. So, always good to educate in the process of answering the questions. I have learned A LOT from reading others' questions and the answers on the thread...
> 
> How would I know otherwise to look for and buy GE tubes exclusively?   (thanks @bcowen for that life lesson!!)


You never could keep a secret.  I'm not telling you anything about these Philips ECG's.  Nope, nothing.  Or the 1980's Chinese tubes either.


----------



## SirMarc

bcowen said:


> With GM readings as they are, I would be _very_ surprised if you could hear any channel imbalance between them.  Both measure a little lower than average NOS, but well above minimum values and are 'matched' almost within 10% so you should be quite good to go.
> 
> And apologies....didn't mean to infer any "noob-nish."  LOL!  Just being safer than sorrier...


Crap, just thought of something. Pretty sure these tubes are driver grade. Think that'll be ok with the Platinum?


----------



## Guidostrunk

SirMarc said:


> Crap, just thought of something. Pretty sure these tubes are driver grade. Think that'll be ok with the Platinum?


You'll be fine bro


----------



## SirMarc (Mar 29, 2021)

Guidostrunk said:


> You'll be fine bro


Excellent! You guys are awesome! I'll report back once I get everything.

Thanks again guys, it's very much appreciated,

Marc


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Keep in mind that others (including noobs) are reading the thread and learning from it. So, always good to educate in the process of answering the questions. I have learned A LOT from reading others' questions and the answers on the thread...
> 
> How would I know otherwise to look for and buy GE tubes exclusively?   (thanks @bcowen for that life lesson!!)


AND if you keep reading this / these thread(s) and learn from the HF maestros, you will avoid the vendor pitfalls such as “Bangybang”...


----------



## bcowen (Mar 29, 2021)

SirMarc said:


> Excellent! You guys are awesome! I'll report back once I get everything.
> 
> Thanks again guys, it's very much appreciated,
> 
> Marc


What @Guidostrunk said.   

"Driver" grade is Uncle Kev's way of saying they might not be perfectly, dead quiet like the ones he lists as platinum or gold grade.  This is important when buying tubes for, say, a phono stage where even a small amount of noise would be audible.  For a headphone amp?  Hard to say without trying them -- in some amps they may be dead quiet, and in others you might hear a small amount of background noise. But you certainly won't do any harm to your amp or your ears by trying them. If they turn out to be a little noisy, we have lots of room left in the rabbit hole so you can move in anytime.  

I've bought a number of tubes from Upscale over the years and have never received any bad tubes. Their prices are certainly on the high side, but they thoroughly test them and you know what you're getting (which can't always be said with tubes bought on Ebay).


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> I've bought a number of tubes from Upscale over the years and have never received any bad tubes. Their prices are certainly on the high side, but they thoroughly test them and you know what you're getting (which can't always be said with tubes bought on Ebay).


AGREE and Upscale led me to the Brimar CV4003 (12au7-type), Philips BEL (6922-type), and other tube gems (diamonds in a vacuum?).


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 29, 2021)

More ammunition for the Liquid Platinum artillery...I would not want to be short...(also for Woo WA3)


----------



## TK16

Hey guys. Going to put up some pairs of holy grails for sale in the near future from my growing stash at very good prices. Will update soon with what I decide to sell. Mostly 1950's vintage. PCC88, ECC88, ECC82, Possibly some others. Spent a lot of money recently and sitting on 40ish pairs.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Hey guys. Going to put up some pairs of holy grails for sale in the near future from my growing stash at very good prices. Will update soon with what I decide to sell. Mostly 1950's vintage. PCC88, ECC88, ECC82, Possibly some others. Spent a lot of money recently and sitting on 40ish pairs.


Hoarder.


----------



## jonathan c

TK16 said:


> Hey guys. Going to put up some pairs of holy grails for sale in the near future from my growing stash at *very good prices.* *Will update soon with what I decide to sell. Mostly 1950's vintage. PCC88, ECC88, ECC82, Possibly some others. Spent a lot of money recently and sitting on 40ish pairs.


** For whom?....*


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> ** For whom?....*


Depends on the tube, of course.  I'm guessing the GE's will be cheaper.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> Depends on the tube, of course.  I'm guessing the GE's will be cheaper.


No GE's left. Ran over them with my car. Unrelated I had to replace my tires soon afterwards.


----------



## jonathan c

TK16 said:


> No GE's left. Ran over them with my car. Unrelated I had to replace my tires soon afterwards.


Tax flash: if you itemise deductions, you might use form 4868 “Theft & Casualty Loss”. You might deduct the remaining ‘cost’ of the tyres 🤣 but will be out of luck on the GEs 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TK16

jonathan c said:


> Tax flash: if you itemise deductions, you might use form 4868 “Theft & Casualty Loss”. You might deduct the remaining ‘cost’ of the tyres 🤣 but will be out of luck on the GEs 🤣🤣🤣


My ears are not out of luck thankfully.


----------



## jonathan c

TK16 said:


> My ears are not out of luck thankfully.


You won’t be using Schedule A for medical 👂expense deductions....


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> You won’t be using Schedule A for medical 👂expense deductions....


There's a cap on that anyway, which won't be near enough to cover the surgery to stem the flow of blood from your ears.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Depends on the tube, of course.  I'm guessing the GE's will be cheaper.


I meant buyer 🧐 or seller 😜....


----------



## sennfan83261 (Mar 30, 2021)

Damn it. I mistakenly used the wrong adapter (2C51) for one of my CBS 5814A's instead of its proper 12AU7 adapter. Now the CBS 5814A that was on the wrong adapter no longer lights up on the LP with the proper adapter, but it lights up fine with the CTH+12AU7 adapter afterwards (I didn't test the sound there). Sigh, and I got a good deal on this pair too. Now I'm using a backup pair of CBS 5814A's that I fortunately picked up recently but had hoped that I would get around to these in another couple of years or so. Damn.


----------



## Bonddam

I was surprised at how good the amp makes the Empyrean sound. Glad I traded my Burson Conductor 3xr for Holo Cyan and modded Liquid Platinum. I did use my Amperex 6922 gold pins out of my WA2 and that really was good but I'm impressed with the stock EH. According to guy I traded with the upgraded caps gave more impact.


----------



## TK16

sennfan83261 said:


> Damn it. I mistakenly used the wrong adapter (2C51) for one of my CBS 5814A's instead of its proper 12AU7 adapter. Now the CBS 5814A that was on the wrong adapter no longer lights up on the LP with the proper adapter, but it lights up fine with the CTH (I didn't test the sound there). Sigh, and I got a good deal on this pair too. Now I'm using a backup pair of CBS 5814A's that I fortunately picked up recently but had hoped that I would get around to these in another couple of years or so. Damn.


Try a 2C51 with a 12AU7 adapter and see if you get the same result. 😄
Those tubes are cheap at least.


----------



## George Chronis

Hey gang, I recently bought 5 “Telefunken” E188CC. I have some genuine ones and some E88CC from Upscale way before they were $350 a piece and really like them. The ones I just bought say Telefunken on them and come in Telefunken boxes and a sleeve with the code 30049, but have no diamond underneath. They come from Germany. The seller disclosed all this but the price was too attractive not to try them. My question is: has anyone had any experience with such tubes? What should I expect?


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> Hey gang, I recently bought 5 “Telefunken” E188CC. I have some genuine ones and some E88CC from Upscale way before they were $350 a piece and really like them. The ones I just bought say Telefunken on them and come in Telefunken boxes and a sleeve with the code 30049, but have no diamond underneath. They come from Germany. The seller disclosed all this but the price was too attractive not to try them. My question is: has anyone had any experience with such tubes? What should I expect?


Pics?


----------



## SirMarc (Mar 31, 2021)

Got the amp! Set up a little frankenstein rig for burning it in lol.

Audeze made the label but hasn't shipped it yet, and Schiit (of course 🤬) is taking their sweet time. Ugh, I'm REALLY impatient here!


----------



## sennfan83261 (Mar 31, 2021)

George Chronis said:


> Hey gang, I recently bought 5 “Telefunken” E188CC. I have some genuine ones and some E88CC from Upscale way before they were $350 a piece and really like them. The ones I just bought say Telefunken on them and come in Telefunken boxes and a sleeve with the code 30049, but have no diamond underneath. They come from Germany. The seller disclosed all this but the price was too attractive not to try them. My question is: has anyone had any experience with such tubes? What should I expect?


Hmm, I thought all Telefunken tubes sported a "raised" diamond on their base. Ones without that insignia or badge would raise red flags. Counterfeiters also tried to fool people with etched-in diamonds on the base. You said that "they come from Germany." I certainly hope that it wasn't by way of Eastern Europe, Russia, or China.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> Pics?


Sorry, here we go...


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> Sorry, here we go...


Vaguely remember Telefunkens did not make any silver shield tubes. Also leery of a E188CC with no diamond bottoms. IIRC do not think Telefunken made tubes with that thin wire getter support I think. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> Vaguely remember Telefunkens did not make any silver shield tubes. Also leery of a E188CC with no diamond bottoms. IIRC do not think Telefunken made tubes with that thin wire getter support I think. Hope I'm wrong.


I agree with you on all points. We'll see how they sound... thanks for the reply...


----------



## sennfan83261 (Mar 31, 2021)

Here's a pic from http://www.tube-classics.de/TC/Tubes/SieTel E88CC/E88CC7.htm (additional info)





The one noticeable difference is the fat halo getter and its support (fat and/or dual support) in the real one, which I'm not seeing the pics @George Chronis posted above. Those tubes appear to have a wispy thin getter support.


----------



## George Chronis

sennfan83261 said:


> Here's a pic from http://www.tube-classics.de/TC/Tubes/SieTel E88CC/E88CC7.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The one noticeable difference is the fat halo getter and its support (fat and/or dual support) in the real one, which I'm not seeing the pics @George Chronis posted above. Those tubes appear to have a wispy thin getter support.


I see. Yes, that's pretty clear. I wonder what the ones I got really are and how they sound now...


----------



## bcowen

George Chronis said:


> I see. Yes, that's pretty clear. I wonder what the ones I got really are and how they sound now...



They look like Soviet tubes to me, either Reflektor or Fotons.  Without a raised (ie: molded-in, NOT etched in) diamond on the bottom they are *not* Telefunkens. 

That said, the mid-70's (specifically 1975) Foton 6N23P's with the silver shield and SWGP (Single Wire Post Getter) are wonderful sounding tubes and these days are fetching as much money (and even more) than the Telefunkens!  The 6N23P is more like a 6DJ8 (ECC88) than a 6922 (E88CC / CCa), but it's a direct plug in substitute, and if those tubes are in fact those specific 6N23P's you might be very happy with the sound regardless of their heritage.


----------



## George Chronis

bcowen said:


> They look like Soviet tubes to me, either Reflektor or Fotons.  Without a raised (ie: molded-in, NOT etched in) diamond on the bottom they are *not* Telefunkens.
> 
> That said, the mid-70's (specifically 1975) Foton 6N23P's with the silver shield and SWGP (Single Wire Post Getter) are wonderful sounding tubes and these days are fetching as much money (and even more) than the Telefunkens!  The 6N23P is more like a 6DJ8 (ECC88) than a 6922 (E88CC / CCa), but it's a direct plug in substitute, and if those tubes are in fact those specific 6N23P's you might be very happy with the sound regardless of their heritage.


Even though that would be nice indeed, I doubt that Foton actually stamped their tubes with Telefunken E188CC and sold them as such. I don't think Telefunken had such a deal going on at that time. I don't have any of those to compare with here, either, which would have been interesting. I can confirm the getter does not look like the actual E188CCs I have here, though.


----------



## bcowen

George Chronis said:


> Even though that would be nice indeed, I doubt that Foton actually stamped their tubes with Telefunken E188CC and sold them as such. I don't think Telefunken had such a deal going on at that time. I don't have any of those to compare with here, either, which would have been interesting. I can confirm the getter does not look like the actual E188CCs I have here, though.


Agree on any OEM'ing partnership, especially at that time in history.  However, the silkscreening on those is almost too good to be true. I wouldn't expect Tele's of that age to have printing that looks anywhere near that good.  More like it was done recently -- not by Foton or Telefunken, but by a counterfeiter.  Now if there is any etched or engraved lettering or numbers in the glass somewhere that would be different. Very hard to fake that.  But fake silkscreening is a very common thing these days.


----------



## sennfan83261 (Mar 31, 2021)

George Chronis said:


> Even though that would be nice indeed, I doubt that Foton actually stamped their tubes with Telefunken E188CC and sold them as such. I don't think Telefunken had such a deal going on at that time. I don't have any of those to compare with here, either, which would have been interesting. I can confirm the getter does not look like the actual E188CCs I have here, though.


Counterfeiters also silk-screen fake branding on their tubes to sell them at elevated prices that trend towards the actual NOS tubes.

EDIT: @bcowen beat me to the punch. But, yeah I was going to mention in an earlier post that the lettering on the fake tubes looks almost brand new.


----------



## Guidostrunk

TK16 said:


> Vaguely remember Telefunkens did not make any silver shield tubes. Also leery of a E188CC with no diamond bottoms. IIRC do not think Telefunken made tubes with that thin wire getter support I think. Hope I'm wrong.


Looks like Siemens to me.


----------



## TK16

Guidostrunk said:


> Looks like Siemens to me.


Possibly mid 70's Siemens I think.


----------



## George Chronis

Why would Siemens build a tube and rebrand to Telefunken, though? I know of other companies doing that kind of thing under agreements, but I wasn't aware of anything between Siemens and Telefunken during that time. "Cca" is written on the boxes, but I don't think that means much, right? I also have some genuine Siemens Cca though, so I'll check against those as well. Crossing fingers they sound as good as Siemens or Telefunkens. I actually like both.


----------



## Guidostrunk

George Chronis said:


> Why would Siemens build a tube and rebrand to Telefunken, though? I know of other companies doing that kind of thing under agreements, but I wasn't aware of anything between Siemens and Telefunken during that time. "Cca" is written on the boxes, but I don't think that means much, right? I also have some genuine Siemens Cca though, so I'll check against those as well. Crossing fingers they sound as good as Siemens or Telefunkens. I actually like both.


Most manufacturers did that. It's not uncommon to see labels differ from the manufacturer.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Agree with @TK16 . They look like 70's Siemens. Wish I could see the getter though. The giveaway is the construction of the tube. The silver shield on that tube could be Siemens or Russian. The only reason why I say Siemens is how long the getter wire is to (out of view of) the actual getter. Siemens and Telefunken and most German tubes have that extended length of wire as a post. Especially late in production.


----------



## Slade01

Guidostrunk said:


> Most manufacturers did that. It's not uncommon to see labels differ from the manufacturer.



@George Chronis you may go crazy trying to figure out the "why" and that is if it they are even legit tubes that were rebranded due to trade policies, shortages/supply/demands/tax dodging/business buy outs/trades and acquisitions...could be almost anything.  And then of course if they are counterfeit.....so yeah...probably a rabbit hole better to avoid.

Like @TK16 and @Guidostrunk comments lends to the valuable lesson that you can't fake the internal construction of a tube.  That's really the only sure fire way to understand what you're getting for sure.


----------



## George Chronis

Ok, got it. Well, I hope they are indeed Siemens. I like the ones I have. We shall see... Thank you all for looking into this for me!


----------



## bcowen

George Chronis said:


> Ok, got it. Well, I hope they are indeed Siemens. I like the ones I have. We shall see... Thank you all for looking into this for me!


Be sure and let us know once you get them, and if you can add some pictures of the top getter that would be a plus.  I'm quite interested to see what they turn out to be.


----------



## Guidostrunk

bcowen said:


> Be sure and let us know once you get them, and if you can add some pictures of the top getter that would be a plus.  I'm quite interested to see what they turn out to be.


Me too 😂


----------



## George Chronis

bcowen said:


> Be sure and let us know once you get them, and if you can add some pictures of the top getter that would be a plus.  I'm quite interested to see what they turn out to be.





Guidostrunk said:


> Me too 😂


Most certainly. In all honesty, I pulled the trigger too fast. Seller was honest, 100% feedback and seems legit. That said, I thought someone would have ran across these in the past. So now I’m more intrigued than anything. Will post very close pictures and impressions on the LP as well as an MJ2.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 1, 2021)

TK16 said:


> Possibly mid 70's Siemens I think.


Yep, those sure look like 70's Siemens to me too.  In fact I would bet on it.


----------



## TK16

Expensive but fantastic sounding pair free shipping US seller. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMPEREX-PQ...-90-90-86-88-56min-114-2M-GREY-P/164799524364


----------



## SirMarc (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok, quick report. The amp is run in 100 hours or so with the stock tubes, and I got the LCD 2C's in this morning. Just using the Grace dac that's in the CTH for now until Schiit decides to ship my frigging Bifrost 2!

It sounded nice with the stock tubes, but when I popped the Amperex JAN 7308's in, holy smokes! Now we're talking! Liking what I'm hearing so far, and this is with a pretty basic dac (get it? Wink wink Lol)

Edit: Ha! As I was typing this they shipped it! Hell yeah, getting excited guys


----------



## Slade01

SirMarc said:


> Ok, quick report. The amp is run in 100 hours or so with the stock tubes, and I got the LCD 2C's in this morning. Just using the Grace dac that's in the CTH for now until Schiit decides to ship my frigging Bifrost 2!
> 
> It sounded nice with the stock tubes, but when I popped the Amperex JAN 7308's in, holy smokes! Now we're talking! Liking what I'm hearing so far, and this is with a pretty basic dac (get it? Wink wink Lol)
> 
> Edit: Ha! As I was typing this they shipped it! Hell yeah, getting excited guys



I've heard many say that the bifrost2/LP is a killer combo.   And with the 7308s to boot - you've got a great setup right there.


----------



## SirMarc

Slade01 said:


> I've heard many say that the bifrost2/LP is a killer combo.   And with the 7308s to boot - you've got a great setup right there.


Thanks! Yeah I've heard the same from people who's ears I trust. That's why I just went ahead and ordered the LP, LCD 2C's and Bifrost 2 in one fell swoop. Figured why play around, I'll just dive in. Glad I did!


----------



## jonathan c

Slade01 said:


> I've heard many say that the bifrost2/LP is a killer combo.   And with the 7308s to boot - you've got a great setup right there.


Within the 6922 category of ‘tubeware’, the Amperex 7308 is as good as it reasonably gets (unless you want Telefunken cca tubes at $400+ each...) 👍


----------



## SirMarc

Should be getting in a 4 pin XLR extension cord tomorrow. Curious to hear how the amp and cans sound with the PS Audio dac in the big rig. The Audeze XLR cord is too short to reach unfortunately. Wish I knew Schiit was gonna finally ship the dac lol, I could have saved a few bucks


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> Within the 6922 category of ‘tubeware’, the Amperex 7308 is as good as it reasonably gets (unless you want Telefunken cca tubes at $400+ each...) 👍


This is true.  I love the Amperex 7308 and it is one of my favorites in the family.  The Tele's are great too, if you want true neutral.


----------



## urbanfox

I've been listening with close to that set-up. LCD-2C with Dekoni Pads. ZMF balanced cable, LP w/ Mazda 12au7/Brimar Thorne short plates. Really happy with how it sounds. Trying to decide on my DAC upgrade. Leaning towards the ARES II. But so far really happy.


----------



## George Chronis

Ok, mystery tubes are here. They're definitely not made by Telefunken. FOR Telefunken, maybe. But by who, I don't know. They don't look like Siemens to me. Here are these tubes below, then my Siemens, then my actual E188CC Tele. Anyone seen this getter? Any other guesses?













Here is one of my Siemens, which I believe to be legit:





And here is one of my actual Telefunken E188CC, which I also believe to be legit:


----------



## George Chronis

How about a Mullard?


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> How about a Mullard?


These tubes are the worst I've heard yet with my equipment and ears and I've heard GE's.


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> These tubes are the worst I've heard yet with my equipment and ears and I've heard GE's.


Oh boy  You really love them  These things sure look a lot like them! I’ll take a listen tomorrow on the LP and try the MJ2 on the weekend.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> These tubes are the worst I've heard yet with my equipment and ears and I've heard GE's.


Hate to further rain on poor George's parade, but I'll have to say that most every windmill getter tube I've heard is pretty bad.  Hopefully these will be the exception to that.  I'm not a Mullard noval fan-boy either.  Their EL34's and rectifiers are extremely good (to my ears), but the novals?  Not so much...


----------



## SirMarc

Got the 4 pin extension cable in. Sounds really nice with the PS Audio dac! Getting really excited for the Bifrost 2. Hoping it betters this, because this little rig is for an end table set up


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> Oh boy  You really love them  These things sure look a lot like them! I’ll take a listen tomorrow on the LP and try the MJ2 on the weekend.


Give these a whirl, best tubes I ever heard. Auction. "Slightly" better than those Mullards.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-7316-...780ab8790ad9b97fffc4264|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Give these a whirl, best tubes I ever heard. Auction. "Slightly" better than those Mullards.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-7316-Holland-BECKMAN-Vacuum-TubeS-HICKOK-539C-TESTED/133718905586?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=bee63a32192d4d2ab94aa4b04767b80f&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=313405726657&itm=133718905586&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5cc8a475-980a-11eb-b547-8ae9a62b6655|parentrq:af1c7fb31780ab8790ad9b97fffc4264|iid:1&redirect=mobile


Slightly?  Like a cruise ship is _slightly_ larger than a bass boat.   

Those are the best of the best of the 7316's with the long plates...assuming they have the foil getter up top (which they probably do).  If you can snag those for anything close to the current auction amount, that would be a sweet deal.


----------



## George Chronis

bcowen said:


> Slightly?  Like a cruise ship is _slightly_ larger than a bass boat.
> 
> Those are the best of the best of the 7316's with the long plates...assuming they have the foil getter up top (which they probably do).  If you can snag those for anything close to the current auction amount, that would be a sweet deal.


Do I need adapters for these?


----------



## jonathan c

George Chronis said:


> Do I need adapters for these?


Yes, 12AU7 (top) —> 6922 (bottom)


----------



## TK16

George Chronis said:


> Do I need adapters for these?


Only need adapters if you expect to hear audio. 👍


----------



## George Chronis

TK16 said:


> Only need adapters if you expect to hear audio. 👍


I'm not very familiar with tubes other than 6922 variety, which I can use in the amps I have which are spec'd for 6922, hence my asking. But yes, I am buying tubes to use them, not to trade. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> Slightly?  Like a cruise ship is _slightly_ larger than a bass boat.
> 
> Those are the best of the best of the 7316's with the long plates...assuming they have the foil getter up top (which they probably do).  If you can snag those for anything close to the current auction amount, that would be a sweet deal.


OK, I confess they are slightly better than slightly better.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 8, 2021)

Tk sure knows how to find those 7316 tubes!  I have not listened with mine in a while, and plan on rolling them this weekend.

Has anyone bought tubes from that seller before?  They have 100% rating, but I have never bought from them, so curious.


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Tk sure knows how to find those 7316 tubes!  I have not listened with mine in a while, and plan on rolling them this weekend.
> 
> Has anyone bought tubes from that seller before?  They have 100% rating, but I have never bought from them, so curious.


Never bought from this seller but he has so many positive ratings that I wouldn`t hesitate to buy from him. Though BangyBang has 100% rating last I checked.


----------



## Slade01

TK16 said:


> Never bought from this seller but he has so many positive ratings that I wouldn`t hesitate to buy from him. Though BangyBang has 100% rating last I checked.


He's a Jersey guy.  He's gotta be trustworthy, lol.   I've bought a pair of tubes from him once no issues.   I don't have a tester, so can't vouch for his measurements accuracy, but all in all was a smooth transaction.  I try to source tubes locally first - this vendor is always on my shortlist.


----------



## SirMarc

End table set up of death! Sounding really good, no buyers remorse here! 

Using my LG V60 with USB Audio Pro for files and dug out my old Oppo for spinning discs. Digging it


----------



## Tex Irie

Question, has anyone here replaced their Liquid Platinum with a solid state amp? If so did anyone opt for the Monolith THX 887 or Topping A90 amps?


----------



## TK16

This seller has a bunch of tested single Brimar ECC82 square getter singles in auctions. Not a lot of feedback though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Brimar...780aaf4896549eaffed3ad0|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## TK16

Couple ebay ads. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Mullard-...rentrq:ec42124e1780acf0dd21887bffe8e844|iid:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brimar-12a...rentrq:ec42124e1780acf0dd21887bffe8e844|iid:1

Mullard Blackburn ECC82 and Brimar ECC82 square getters.


----------



## Shane D

TK16 said:


> Couple ebay ads.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Mullard-Thomas-Branded-Tubes-12AU7-ECC82-Sq-Getter-Gr-Britain-1957-Codes/313490709729?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1a9719f775a44da2b1374808207fdf46&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114537000724&itm=313490709729&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Mullard&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e878076e-a15e-11eb-a886-d2664710ea28|parentrq:ec42124e1780acf0dd21887bffe8e844|iid:1
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brimar-12au7-Black-plates-square-getter-one-pair-used/193922531692?_trkparms=aid=777008&algo=PERSONAL.TOPIC&ao=1&asc=20201018205123&meid=55cdf69afcdb4813b1d5dbbd06ce4e28&pid=101286&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=none&itm=193922531692&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&algv=WatchlistVariantWithMLR&_trksid=p2380057.c101286.m47999&_trkparms=pageci:e878076e-a15e-11eb-a886-d2664710ea28|parentrq:ec42124e1780acf0dd21887bffe8e844|iid:1
> ...


These require an adapter?


----------



## Slade01

Shane D said:


> These require an adapter?


yes 12au7 (top) to 6922/6DJ8


----------



## Shane D

Slade01 said:


> yes 12au7 (top) to 6922/6DJ8


Thanks!


----------



## Slade01

Shane D said:


> Thanks!


Sure thing.  To me this is a no Brainer for LP users.  Totally worth it.  It ups the LP's game.


----------



## jonathan c

Another 12AU7 suggestion, one which I use in the LP to great enjoyment and satisfaction, at Brent Jesse Recording (audiotubes.com):


----------



## shafat777

I have a pair of 12au7 to 6922 adapters for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## TK16

Dude keeps dropping price on these. Keep an eye out if you're looking for early 7316.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMPEREX-PQ...rentrq:f4b668741780a12b7c90d832ffd8e829|iid:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMPEREX-PQ...rentrq:f4b668741780a12b7c90d832ffd8e829|iid:1


----------



## SirMarc

Quick question guys, if you were going to use a pre amp with the LP, do you just run the pot on the LP maxed out?


----------



## Melting735

I tried a pair of gold lion 6922. Very obvious improvement over stock tubes


----------



## SirMarc

SirMarc said:


> Quick question guys, if you were going to use a pre amp with the LP, do you just run the pot on the LP maxed out?


Nobody?


----------



## TK16

SirMarc said:


> Nobody?


Nobody right here. 😉
I run a Gumby with my MJ2 as a preamp to my LP. Depending on tube type I got the volume on the LP around 9 o'clock to 10:30.


----------



## SirMarc

TK16 said:


> Nobody right here. 😉
> I run a Gumby with my MJ2 as a preamp to my LP. Depending on tube type I got the volume on the LP around 9 o'clock to 10:30.


Thanks man. Wow, that low huh? Was figuring the more wide open the pot, the lower the resistance, but I only know enough to be dangerous lol


----------



## Zachik

My personal suggestion:
Use the LP with volume knob half-way between min and max volume, and set the volume from the preamp.
My assumption is that the channels are very well balanced in the mid-position of the volume pot...


----------



## SirMarc

Zachik said:


> My personal suggestion:
> Use the LP with volume knob half-way between min and max volume, and set the volume from the preamp.
> My assumption is that the channels are very well balanced in the mid-position of the volume pot...


Thank you good sir! I'll goof around with it


----------



## TK16 (Apr 25, 2021)

This seller has 3 multiple CBS 5814a square getter auctions ending in 4 hours 0 bids.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Group-of-6...c-c367-4368-9cd4-b1600e776a20&redirect=mobile

Different seller. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JHY-5814A-...2-cb3a-41fb-a8cf-e833d3ab86e3&redirect=mobile
Fine sounding tube.


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> This seller has 4 multiple CBS 5814a square getter auctions ending in 4 hours 0 bids.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JHY-5814A-and-5814-CBS-Tubes-Used-Old-Stock-Black-Plate-Tested-Strong-Lot-of-5/184783167441?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=38317467ecca4fdf89c5bb070e4aae2a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184783167441&itm=184783167441&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=CBS,pageci:ef6d992e-a5db-11eb-a7a2-daffaf34b689|parentrq:09ac56041790a4d361970a81ffcf2c18|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=f3368592-cb3a-41fb-a8cf-e833d3ab86e3&redirect=mobile
> Fine sounding tube.


Tempting at that price!


----------



## TK16

Wes S said:


> Tempting at that price!


Arguably better deal if you just want 1 tube here. Don't shoot the messenger. 👍

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-CBS-J...e-77af-4917-9c4c-897e39b7610e&redirect=mobile


----------



## Wes S

TK16 said:


> Arguably better deal if you just want 1 tube here. Don't shoot the messenger. 👍
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-CBS-JHY-5814A-12AU7-TILTED-UP-D-GETTER-BLK-PLATES-USA-tube/233981448446?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a0c90890620f44a0a68def22c59276ab&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=233981448446&itm=233981448446&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=CBS,pageci:0e31b2b0-a5df-11eb-8f72-3279a2a31102|parentrq:09c0c8dc1790a49bc488499cffdd9ea2|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=ba23b2be-77af-4917-9c4c-897e39b7610e&redirect=mobile


LOL!  That is the highest price I have seen so far.


----------



## TK16

@bcowen based on your expertise to everything GE, What is a "redacted" GE 12AU7?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/-Redacted-...e-9e75-4655-8b0f-bba8575e5b1e&redirect=mobile

Think I got a headache just looking at the ad.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> @bcowen based on your expertise to everything GE, What is a "redacted" GE 12AU7?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/-Redacted-JG-12AU7-ECC82-Vacuum-Tube-1955-Bogey-/184807097061?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0042f7198b6341fe9ea649bbc79f85a8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184807097061&itm=184807097061&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057,pageci:4a9f2b74-ab5f-11eb-8948-5e3482700c93|parentrq:2dcdccee1790aaec9f6d6587fffb2e7e|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=79f283be-9e75-4655-8b0f-bba8575e5b1e&redirect=mobile
> 
> Think I got a headache just looking at the ad.


I could tell you, but then I'd have to redact my post.  

Seriously, I have no idea. An assumption only:  notice how the "11570" number was attempted to be marked out on the box (and replaced with "13588")?  If the packing date of 1955 is correct, it looks like the military designation number possibly changed (it is a 'JG' marked tube), and rather than print new boxes they just kindergarten'ed the existing ones.  It's also possible that's not the original box, as it's designated as an AC Spark Plug.  LOL!  

It's a genuine GE-manufactured tube as evidenced by the etched dots, and therefore probably worth less than the shipping cost.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> I could tell you, but then I'd have to redact my post.
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea. An assumption only:  notice how the "11570" number was attempted to be marked out on the box (and replaced with "13588")?  If the packing date of 1955 is correct, it looks like the military designation number possibly changed (it is a 'JG' marked tube), and rather than print new boxes they just kindergarten'ed the existing ones.  It's also possible that's not the original box, as it's designated as an AC Spark Plug.  LOL!
> 
> It's a genuine GE-manufactured tube as evidenced by the etched dots, and therefore probably worth less than the shipping cost.


Lmao! My idea about a retracted GE is turning the getter flash white with a hammer.


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Lmao! My idea about a retracted GE is turning the getter flash white with a hammer.


LOL!  That's very humane of you. Puts the tube (and us) out of misery quickly and almost painlessly.    

Now if that was a Philips ECG 12AU7 (or worse, a 5814), then it would be deserving of drilling a 0.5 micron hole in the glass and watch it suffer for days as the flashing turned powdery white ever so slowly.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> LOL!  That's very humane of you. Puts the tube (and us) out of misery quickly and almost painlessly.
> 
> Now if that was a Philips ECG 12AU7 (or worse, a 5814), then it would be deserving of drilling a 0.5 micron hole in the glass and watch it suffer for days as the flashing turned powdery white ever so slowly.


Thanks for the tip. Going to do the drilling when I sell tubes here to people I don't like. What do you think on a 3 day warranty on returning tubes? 😄


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Going to do the drilling when I sell tubes here to people I don't like. What do you think on a 3 day warranty on returning tubes? 😄


3 days?  Like 72 hours?  Way too generous, IMO.  I'd go with 24 hours......from time of shipment.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> 3 days?  Like 72 hours?  Way too generous, IMO.  I'd go with 24 hours......from time of shipment.


Thinking no warranty at all. PayPal gift only. Please don't share this private message with anyone. 🤐


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> Thinking no warranty at all. PayPal gift only. Please don't share this private message with anyone. 🤐


LOL!  Your secret is safe with me as always.  I only shared it with the other 63 people in my PM list, but they can be trusted as much as me.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> LOL!  Your secret is safe with me as always.  I only shared it with the other 63 people in my PM list, but they can be trusted as much as me.


I highly recommend all 64 of you guys buy this and let me know if it's a can of paint or tubes. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE...b-9605-4072-914b-45f7b951198a&redirect=mobile


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> I highly recommend all 64 of you guys buy this and let me know if it's a can of paint or tubes.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-MULLARD-ECC82-1593-LONG-BLACK-WELDED-PLATE-SQUARE-GETTERS/114473382341?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f9c1696268e245f9b0cb01b5c976d2da&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114473382341&itm=114473382341&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057,pageci:4649caf7-ab95-11eb-8c5f-9ac11e06d164|parentrq:2f2f956a1790a6e5c55c2a2efff957a3|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=88b8149b-9605-4072-914b-45f7b951198a&redirect=mobile


Well, duh, it's a can of getters for when you're rebuilding tubes.  You *do* rebuild your tubes, right?  Or are you so rich that you only buy working tubes that don't need rebuilt?  Must be nice.  I'm jealous.  Can you buy me some 1930's Western Electric 300B's?  Or 1940's if you must.  Please?  A couple factory matched octets would be a good start...


----------



## Curtisvill

TK16 said:


> I highly recommend all 64 of you guys buy this and let me know if it's a can of paint or tubes.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE...b-9605-4072-914b-45f7b951198a&redirect=mobile



Now that is some interesting packaging.  If there are 500 tubes per package as the discription states thats a nice find.  But, are you willing to take the risk.  Group buy?


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> I highly recommend all 64 of you guys buy this and let me know if it's a can of paint or tubes.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-MULLARD-ECC82-1593-LONG-BLACK-WELDED-PLATE-SQUARE-GETTERS/114473382341?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f9c1696268e245f9b0cb01b5c976d2da&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114473382341&itm=114473382341&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057,pageci:4649caf7-ab95-11eb-8c5f-9ac11e06d164|parentrq:2f2f956a1790a6e5c55c2a2efff957a3|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=88b8149b-9605-4072-914b-45f7b951198a&redirect=mobile



Actually, if you buy me this that'd be OK too.  You can keep the tube.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1847898164...&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## Slade01

bcowen said:


> Actually, if you buy me this that'd be OK too.  You can keep the tube.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184789816491?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=3551d84391944315b7d4379091dd711e&pid=100010&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=402811562585&itm=184789816491&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganicWithAblationExplorer&brand=Amperex&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


That looks like a greengirl item.  Maybe tubes is a code for something else here.  Lol.


----------



## Slade01

TK16 said:


> I highly recommend all 64 of you guys buy this and let me know if it's a can of paint or tubes.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-MULLARD-ECC82-1593-LONG-BLACK-WELDED-PLATE-SQUARE-GETTERS/114473382341?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f9c1696268e245f9b0cb01b5c976d2da&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114473382341&itm=114473382341&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057,pageci:4649caf7-ab95-11eb-8c5f-9ac11e06d164|parentrq:2f2f956a1790a6e5c55c2a2efff957a3|iid:1&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&pageci=88b8149b-9605-4072-914b-45f7b951198a&redirect=mobile



For a minute I thought this was another tubesnack seller gimmick.  Why that guy liked to stuff tubes in mini spray painted Pringles cans is beyond me.


----------



## TK16

Curtisvill said:


> Now that is some interesting packaging.  If there are 500 tubes per package as the discription states thats a nice find.  But, are you willing to take the risk.  Group buy?


I'm more than ready to spend other people's money on this but not my own. 😄


----------



## bcowen

TK16 said:


> I'm more than ready to spend other people's money...


This is why we like you.


----------



## bcowen

So not to go too far off topic here (I know, surprise surprise), does anybody know anything about these tubes? In some places I see them advertised as a "special" 6N1P, and in others closer to a 6N5P.  They look kind of similar to a triple-mica Foton 6N3P, but it's hard to tell for sure from the pictures.


----------



## Guidostrunk

bcowen said:


> So not to go too far off topic here (I know, surprise surprise), does anybody know anything about these tubes? In some places I see them advertised as a "special" 6N1P, and in others closer to a 6N5P.  They look kind of similar to a triple-mica Foton 6N3P, but it's hard to tell for sure from the pictures.


You can probably start here.
Post in thread 'Schiit Lyr Tube Rollers' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers.673709/post-10900450

Maybe @gibosi can shed some light again on these tubes.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> So not to go too far off topic here (I know, surprise surprise), does anybody know anything about these tubes? In some places I see them advertised as a "special" 6N1P, and in others closer to a 6N5P.  They look kind of similar to a triple-mica Foton 6N3P, but it's hard to tell for sure from the pictures.


I think that tube is made by Istok or close to that name by the shape of that symbol that has the the date code. Beyond that I know nothing else about that variant. I did have some of those 6N3P that were nice.


----------



## gibosi

bcowen said:


> So not to go too far off topic here (I know, surprise surprise), does anybody know anything about these tubes? In some places I see them advertised as a "special" 6N1P, and in others closer to a 6N5P.  They look kind of similar to a triple-mica Foton 6N3P, but it's hard to tell for sure from the pictures.



My source lists the 1539 as a special 6N5P manufactured by Novosibirsk. I have a pair, but I can't find them at the moment. lol


----------



## Guidostrunk

gibosi said:


> My source lists the 1539 as a special 6N5P manufactured by Novosibirsk. I have a pair, but I can't find them at the moment. lol


Are they comparable to the 6922? Same pin out? Thanks for chiming in gibosi.. Always been my go to for tubes that no one else can figure out lol.


----------



## gibosi (May 4, 2021)

Guidostrunk said:


> Are they comparable to the 6922? Same pin out? Thanks for chiming in gibosi.. Always been my go to for tubes that no one else can figure out lol.



Yes, same pinout as the 6922, but these draw 0.6mA of heater current, twice as much as the 6922. So be sure your amp can handle the higher heater current.

(Oh, I found mine! lol


----------



## bcowen

gibosi said:


> Yes, same pinout as the 6922, but these draw 0.6mA of heater current, twice as much as the 6922. So be sure your amp can handle the higher heater current.
> 
> (Oh, I found mine! lol


Awesome.  Thanks! (and thanks to @Guidostrunk and @TK16 too).

@gibosi , any thoughts on them sonically?  Good, bad, meh, whatever?  I'm guessing if you had to _find_ them they weren't in your 'fave' rotation.


----------



## gibosi

bcowen said:


> Awesome.  Thanks! (and thanks to @Guidostrunk and @TK16 too).
> 
> @gibosi , any thoughts on them sonically?  Good, bad, meh, whatever?  I'm guessing if you had to _find_ them they weren't in your 'fave' rotation.



Well, given that I have too many tubes and not enough time, I haven't listened to 1539 in about 3 years. But as I recall it sounds similar to the 6N5P, as one might expect. In my opinion, their real value is as a collector's item. They are rare. And when one compares the construction, side by side with a 6N5P, the 1539 exudes quality, with a lot more copper below the bottom mica.

So if you can get one for cheap, why not? But I wouldn't pay a premium for them.

And speaking of Soviet 1500-series tubes, I am looking for a Foton 1599, similar to a 5U4G rectifier. If anyone who reads this sees one, please let me know.


----------



## TK16

This seller has been selling 7316 short plate D getter singles cheap. Not all D getters. This 1 looks like a D getter.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HEWLETT-PA...8-0ed4-4057-bc26-c2d1e7aa3b22&redirect=mobile


----------



## TK16

TK16 said:


> This is a bit pricey but a fantastic sounding tube in my amps. LP and MJ2.  I'd guess it's NIB like in the ad and high Gm readings.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Amper...5-2b9b-4146-94e0-142c206b6fb1&redirect=mobile


Posted this in the MJ2 thread 6 hours left.


----------



## TK16

He fellas what's up? Hope you guys are OK. Looking for a high testing single 7316 short plate. PM if you're interested in sell 1.


----------



## blackdragon87

Melting735 said:


> I tried a pair of gold lion 6922. Very obvious improvement over stock tubes



yep. i am running my lp with those as well and they have been great


----------



## dstarr3

I just got a used Liquid Platinum, my first tube amp. I have a lot to learn about tube rolling, but I know the first thing I want to do is invest in some socket savers. I see the Tubemonger brand socket savers come up a lot here, but they're quite expensive and seem to be perpetually out of stock. Is there a good alternative that I can get now or should I just wait in line?


----------



## TK16

dstarr3 said:


> I just got a used Liquid Platinum, my first tube amp. I have a lot to learn about tube rolling, but I know the first thing I want to do is invest in some socket savers. I see the Tubemonger brand socket savers come up a lot here, but they're quite expensive and seem to be perpetually out of stock. Is there a good alternative that I can get now or should I just wait in line?


You can get these factory direct here.
https://pulsetubestore.com/products...uction-base-9-pin-b9a-noval-not-made-in-china


----------



## dstarr3

TK16 said:


> You can get these factory direct here.
> https://pulsetubestore.com/products/plug-play-novib-socket-saver©-1960s-nos-british-mcmurdo-phenolic-socket-on-top-plus-vibration-reduction-base-9-pin-b9a-noval-not-made-in-china


Ahh, lovely. Thanks!


----------



## dstarr3

Just got a Liquid Platinum the other week. My goal is that I want maximum soundstage out of my AKG K702, which I understand tubes can influence. Any recommendations on what tubes to get to maximize the soundstage? Thanks!


----------



## Shane D

Took a shot at some tubes on Amazon.ca. The outfit is called TubesandSound. They came from the Ukraine. Got them in today. Sound good so far.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Took a shot at some tubes on Amazon.ca. The outfit is called TubesandSound. They came from the Ukraine. Got them in today. Sound good so far.


What make / type are they?…


----------



## TK16

jonathan c said:


> What make / type are they?…


I'd say Russian 6N23P.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> What make / type are they?…


"6n23p Strong Matched Pair. Was made in USSR in 60's , 70's Reflector Plant . Same tube as ECC88 / 6DJ8 / E88CC / 6N11. Tested with professional tube tester device L3-3. Checked for Noise , Microphonic effect, shorts, leaks, gas. The tubes will be carefully packed and shipped from UKRAINE by International Air Mail."


----------



## bcowen

Shane D said:


> "6n23p Strong Matched Pair. Was made in USSR in 60's , 70's Reflector Plant . Same tube as ECC88 / 6DJ8 / E88CC / 6N11. Tested with professional tube tester device L3-3. Checked for Noise , Microphonic effect, shorts, leaks, gas. The tubes will be carefully packed and shipped from UKRAINE by International Air Mail."


Can't see the internals through the paper test labels, but if those are 1975 silver shield, single wire getter post versions then you scored big time!.  Those are going for the long green these days.


----------



## Shane D

bcowen said:


> Can't see the internals through the paper test labels, but if those are 1975 silver shield, single wire getter post versions then you scored big time!.  Those are going for the long green these days.


I will pull off the labels and take pic's.


----------



## Shane D

bcowen said:


> Can't see the internals through the paper test labels, but if those are 1975 silver shield, single wire getter post versions then you scored big time!.  Those are going for the long green these days.


Here are some "naked" pic's. First thing I notice is that both are slanted.


----------



## bcowen (Jul 17, 2021)

Shane D said:


> Here are some "naked" pic's. First thing I notice is that both are slanted.


Not the SWGP (single wire getter post) which is as the description suggests a single small wire holding the getter pan up top.  But the 1975 SWGP's are just the cream of the crop -- what you have can be a _very_ nice sounding tube.  I have several from different years and while they aren't holy grail kind of tubes to me, they are nicely balanced from top to bottom, have good bass, great treble extension without ever being fatiguing, and even after many, many hours of use are super quiet and non-microphonic.  Great subs for 6DJ8's and 6922's especially in phono stages where even mildly noisy tubes can be problematic.


----------



## Shane D

bcowen said:


> Not the SWGP (single wire getter post) which is as the description suggests a single small wire holding the getter pan up top.  But the 1975 SWGP's are just the cream of the crop -- what you have can be a _very_ nice sounding tube.  I have several from different years and while they aren't holy grail kind of tubes to me, they are nicely balanced from top to bottom, have good bass, great treble extension without ever being fatiguing, and even after many, many hours of use are super quiet and non-microphonic.  Great subs for 6DJ8's and 6922's especially in phono stages where even mildly noisy tubes can be problematic.


These sound great to me, but not necessarily any better than the previous tubes. No noise at all. Great bang for the buck at $65.00Cdn., including shipping.


----------



## Mr Trev

bcowen said:


> Not the SWGP (single wire getter post) which is as the description suggests a single small wire holding the getter pan up top.  But the 1975 SWGP's are just the cream of the crop -- what you have can be a _very_ nice sounding tube.  I have several from different years and while they aren't holy grail kind of tubes to me, they are nicely balanced from top to bottom, have good bass, great treble extension without ever being fatiguing, and even after many, many hours of use are super quiet and non-microphonic.  Great subs for 6DJ8's and 6922's especially in phono stages where even mildly noisy tubes can be problematic.


Really? I though that was just bunk, started by some guy who had a big stash and wanted to create a market for 'em


----------



## TK16

Mr Trev said:


> Really? I though that was just bunk, started by some guy who had a big stash and wanted to create a market for 'em


I sold all those 74 and 75 SWGP 6N23P years ago, think you are correct in your post.


----------



## bcowen

Mr Trev said:


> Really? I though that was just bunk, started by some guy who had a big stash and wanted to create a market for 'em


I only have one pair of the '75's that are in the phono section of my big rig preamp right now.  They are better than the non-'75's -- more midrange texture and harmonic detail stand out pretty quickly -- but the non-75's are enjoyable too.  Being Russian tubes they need quite a bit of break-in to fully strut their stuff, and of course preference and component synergy are always factors, but I like them quite a bit.  More dynamic and punchy than the Amperex gold-pin 6922's I had in there previously, and noticeably less background noise to boot.


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> I only have one pair of the '75's that are in the phono section of my big rig preamp right now.  They are better than the non-'75's -- more midrange texture and harmonic detail stand out pretty quickly -- but the non-75's are enjoyable too.  Being Russian tubes they need quite a bit of break-in to fully strut their stuff, and of course preference and component synergy are always factors, but I like them quite a bit.  More dynamic and punchy than the Amperex gold-pin 6922's I had in there previously, and noticeably less background noise to boot.


That reminds me about the 74 version was harsher than the 75. Definitely synergy play a role in audio.


----------



## Shane D

bcowen said:


> I only have one pair of the '75's that are in the phono section of my big rig preamp right now.  They are better than the non-'75's -- more midrange texture and harmonic detail stand out pretty quickly -- but the non-75's are enjoyable too.  Being Russian tubes they need quite a bit of break-in to fully strut their stuff, and of course preference and component synergy are always factors, but I like them quite a bit.  More dynamic and punchy than the Amperex gold-pin 6922's I had in there previously, and noticeably less background noise to boot.


I have been using the Amperex's for many months in the LP and have enjoyed them.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Anyone here use fly lead tubes w/ adapters?


----------



## Wes S (Jul 20, 2021)

LCMusicLover said:


> Anyone here use fly lead tubes w/ adapters?


I did back when I owned an LP.  I used the  CV4034 and Tubemonger adapters.  The CV4034 is a killer tube, that has strong bass with good mid bass punch/bloom, lush mids, and smooth yet extended highs.  The vocals and bass are the star of the show, no doubt.  I will say depending on the rest of the chain, they can be just a bit hazy in the mids, due to the extra warmth from the mid bass bloom.

What tubes are you currently running?  I most likely will be able to give you an idea of how the CV4034 will compare, as I have heard quite a few.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Wes S said:


> I did back when I owned an LP.  I used the  CV4034 and Tubemonger adapters.  The CV4034 is a killer tube, that has strong bass with good mid bass punch/bloom, lush mids, and smooth yet extended highs.  The vocals and bass are the star of the show, no doubt.  I will say depending on the rest of the chain, they can be just a bit hazy in the mids, due to the extra warmth from the mid bass bloom.
> 
> What tubes are you currently running?  I most likely will be able to give you an idea of how the CV4034 will compare, as I have heard quite a few.


Lots of tubes from both 6DJ8 and 12AU7 families. 

Siemens E88CC, E188CC, CCa, Brimar CV-2492 are my favorites from 6DJ8s.  Completely opposite tonality from Siemens vs Brimar, which I like.

I'm really still working through my various 12AU7 tubes.  They were _so cheap_ relative to the 6DJ8s that I kinda went nuts. I have Brimar CV-4003, Raytheon 7730 & 12AU7s, Sylvania 5814A & 6189, GE 12AU7. Kind of a hodge-podge really.  I really like the 5814As and the CV-4003s.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 20, 2021)

LCMusicLover said:


> Lots of tubes from both 6DJ8 and 12AU7 families.
> 
> Siemens E88CC, E188CC, CCa, Brimar CV-2492 are my favorites from 6DJ8s.  Completely opposite tonality from Siemens vs Brimar, which I like.
> 
> I'm really still working through my various 12AU7 tubes.  They were _so cheap_ relative to the 6DJ8s that I kinda went nuts. I have Brimar CV-4003, Raytheon 7730 & 12AU7s, Sylvania 5814A & 6189, GE 12AU7. Kind of a hodge-podge really.  I really like the 5814As and the CV-4003s.


If you like the CV4003, then I highly recommend the CV4034, as it is the better tube.  Also, not sure which version of 7730 you have as there are several, but if you have some long plate D or Square getters then you have a very special tube.  Unfortunately, the O Getter long and short plate 7730, are not in the same league.


----------



## dstarr3

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294298285218

Six Brimar KB/AD CV2492 tubes. It's inconvenient because I obviously only need two, so I'd probably just end up selling the other four on the Classifieds here. But are these a good example of these tubes? Would these be worth buying? And if so, would anyone else be interested in pooling together to spread out the three pairs?


----------



## LCMusicLover

dstarr3 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294298285218
> 
> Six Brimar KB/AD CV2492 tubes. It's inconvenient because I obviously only need two, so I'd probably just end up selling the other four on the Classifieds here. But are these a good example of these tubes? Would these be worth buying? And if so, would anyone else be interested in pooling together to spread out the three pairs?


I'd take a pair.


----------



## dstarr3 (Jul 27, 2021)

Great, I pulled the trigger. I preserved the listing in a PDF here for anyone else's reference:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HpBt2J7k2KsQmlbR1JlnI3CfqqP7VjhS/view?usp=sharing

The charge was $261 after conversion and taxes etc. So $261 / 3 is about $85 per pair. I'm happy to resell the two other pairs for that plus shipping. I'll update this thread as I receive them and check back with everyone that expresses interest in the meantime.


----------



## TK16

dstarr3 said:


> Great, I pulled the trigger. I preserved the listing in a PDF here for anyone else's reference:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HpBt2J7k2KsQmlbR1JlnI3CfqqP7VjhS/view?usp=sharing
> 
> The charge was $261 after conversion and taxes etc. So $261 / 3 is about $85 per pair. I'm happy to resell the two other pairs for that plus shipping. I'll update this thread as I receive them and check back with everyone that expresses interest in the meantime.


Make sure you get the testing numbers on the box so you can keep the 2 strongest testing ones. All of the tubes are high testing so everyone can get strong tubes.


----------



## dstarr3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Brimars came in! Time to spend the next 72 hours listening to Hotel California on loop while I form _Opinions_


----------



## caracara08

Hey guys. I’m sure this has come up but I can’t find an answer. Got my 12au7 tubes and tubemonger adapters but the LP is staying in safe mode with the red LED. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TK16

caracara08 said:


> Hey guys. I’m sure this has come up but I can’t find an answer. Got my 12au7 tubes and tubemonger adapters but the LP is staying in safe mode with the red LED. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Got a link for the adapters?


----------



## caracara08

Is this the wrong one?


----------



## TK16

caracara08 said:


> Is this the wrong one?


Those are correct which tubes exactly?


----------



## caracara08

https://www.vivatubes.com/new-gain-matched-pair-psvane-12au7-s-ecc82-art-series-vacuum-tubes/


----------



## dstarr3

I've still got one more pair of KB/AD Brimar CV2492s up for grabs if anyone wants them. They're tubes #4 and #6 from this eBay listing that I purchased:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HpBt2J7k2KsQmlbR1JlnI3CfqqP7VjhS/view

I put them in my LP briefly to check for any noise and they're perfect. I paid $260 for three pair, I'm keeping one, have sold another, so $85+shipping is what I'm asking for the last pair. Preferably CONUS.

If you're interested, let me know! Otherwise in a few days I'll be putting them up on Classifieds for everybody.


----------



## bcowen

dstarr3 said:


> I've still got one more pair of KB/AD Brimar CV2492s up for grabs if anyone wants them. They're tubes #4 and #6 from this eBay listing that I purchased:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HpBt2J7k2KsQmlbR1JlnI3CfqqP7VjhS/view
> 
> I put them in my LP briefly to check for any noise and they're perfect. I paid $260 for three pair, I'm keeping one, have sold another, so $85+shipping is what I'm asking for the last pair. Preferably CONUS.
> ...


@TK16 , I'm pretty absolutely kinda positive you need another pair of these.  This is just a public TK16 service announcement in case you're sleeping or something...


----------



## TK16

bcowen said:


> @TK16 , I'm pretty absolutely kinda positive you need another pair of these.  This is just a public TK16 service announcement in case you're sleeping or something...


I sold 2 pair of those years ago, not my cup o' tea.


----------



## dstarr3

I got them to complement my AKG K702. It's a great match, imo. I'm loving it. Light, airy, and delicate.


----------



## jonathan c

dstarr3 said:


> I've still got one more pair of KB/AD Brimar CV2492s up for grabs if anyone wants them. They're tubes #4 and #6 from this eBay listing that I purchased:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HpBt2J7k2KsQmlbR1JlnI3CfqqP7VjhS/view
> 
> I put them in my LP briefly to check for any noise and they're perfect. I paid $260 for three pair, I'm keeping one, have sold another, so $85+shipping is what I'm asking for the last pair. Preferably CONUS.
> ...


Those are great tubes for the LP, especially the @ksorota 🥇 capacitor modified LP. I have five pairs of the CV2492. 🤓


----------



## dazKewl

Do CV4034 tubes need an adapter to be used in LP? If so, any recommendations for a vendor that might have them in stock by any chance? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jonathan c

dazKewl said:


> Do CV4034 tubes need an adapter to be used in LP? If so, any recommendations for a vendor that might have them in stock by any chance? Thank you in advance!


Yes. Go to Pulse Tube Store. The link is https://pulsetubestore.com


----------



## shafat777

dazKewl said:


> Do CV4034 tubes need an adapter to be used in LP? If so, any recommendations for a vendor that might have them in stock by any chance? Thank you in advance!


I have a pair of adapters for sale that will work with those tubes. I am actually using these tubes as well in my LP. PM me if youre interested.


----------



## dazKewl

shafat777 said:


> I have a pair of adapters for sale that will work with those tubes. I am actually using these tubes as well in my LP. PM me if youre interested.


Awesome. PM'ed you


----------



## dazKewl

jonathan c said:


> Yes. Go to Pulse Tube Store. The link is https://pulsetubestore.com



Are they not in the US? When I just tried to complete a purchase with them for some socket-savers, the only shipping option it gave me was flat rate international parcel; only $8 but still wondering if they are to kinda estimate how long the delivery would take.


----------



## TK16

dazKewl said:


> Are they not in the US? When I just tried to complete a purchase with them for some socket-savers, the only shipping option it gave me was flat rate international parcel; only $8 but still wondering if they are to kinda estimate how long the delivery would take.


They are in India, ship FedEx takes roughly 7-8 days.


----------



## jonathan c

dazKewl said:


> Are they not in the US? When I just tried to complete a purchase with them for some socket-savers, the only shipping option it gave me was flat rate international parcel; only $8 but still wondering if they are to kinda estimate how long the delivery would take.


I have ordered from Pulse many times for adapters and tubes. The items ordered have usually been delivered in ten days or less.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

I have been content with the bugle boys with d getters that were recommended to me over a year ago I want to say. I just have been in the market to try some different tubes out for fun, and I wanted to know if anyone has tried or heard the NOS Voskhod Rocket 6N23P Singe Wire Silver shield for 6922 if they are any good Now granted I am going to be using the hifiman Arya's mostly with this amplifier as it is my main desktop amp and I have sold many of my other headphones during the long sick season to get buy financially.


----------



## jonathan c

Alert! Alert!…wege_high_tubes has another stellar (for him) offering. These tubes are stated to have pinched waists and d-getters. More like pinched wallets and dollar getters…🤔🤨😒….:


----------



## TK16

jonathan c said:


> Alert! Alert!…wege_high_tubes has another stellar (for him) offering. These tubes are stated to have pinched waists and d-getters. More like pinched wallets and dollar getters…🤔🤨😒….:


Those are crap testing as well, would buy though with free shipping. 🙂


----------



## shafat777

I have a set of 12au7 Raytheon 7730 tubes in excellent condition available for sale if anyone is interested. You ll need 6922 to 12au7 adapters to use it with LP.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 31, 2021)

shafat777 said:


> I have a set of 12au7 Raytheon 7730 tubes in excellent condition available for sale if anyone is interested. You ll need 6922 to 12au7 adapters to use it with LP.


Nice!


----------



## jonathan c (Sep 2, 2021)

? 😳…


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> ? 😳…


Those tubes sound killer, but not worth that kind of cash.


----------



## Deyan

jonathan c said:


> Alert! Alert!…wege_high_tubes has another stellar (for him) offering. These tubes are stated to have pinched waists and d-getters. More like pinched wallets and dollar getters…🤔🤨😒….:



Isn't this some sort of money laundering scheme.


----------



## shafat777

I have some LP 6922 variants tubes for sale in the classified section if anyone is interested.


----------



## dstarr3

My LP developed a power problem, so I'm having it RMA'd, which means I've got to take out the socket savers before I send it in. Anyone have any advice as to how to remove the savers without destroying either them or the amp?


----------



## jonathan c

dstarr3 said:


> My LP developed a power problem, so I'm having it RMA'd, which means I've got to take out the socket savers before I send it in. Anyone have any advice as to how to remove the savers without destroying either them or the amp?


I had to unscrew the back panel of the LP and use a thin long flathead screwdriver to work the socket savers loose enough to where I could use tape above to get them out…


----------



## dazKewl

Maybe they need to come up with a socket saver saver for situations like this 😬


----------



## jonathan c

dazKewl said:


> Maybe they need to come up with a socket saver saver for situations like this 😬


If things get really screwed up, pocket savers may be needed…


----------



## LCMusicLover

dstarr3 said:


> My LP developed a power problem, so I'm having it RMA'd, which means I've got to take out the socket savers before I send it in. Anyone have any advice as to how to remove the savers without destroying either them or the amp?


Best answer I've seen:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/liquid-platinum-tube-rollers.898852/post-15759008

I had to remove a set and it was nearly impossible until I tried what this post recommended.


----------



## Deyan

dazKewl said:


> Maybe they need to come up with a socket saver saver for situations like this 😬


Or this


----------



## dazKewl

Deyan said:


> Or this



Yup... Saw these in a post/thread (maybe even this thread?) after I had already put my traditional ones in. Mine will die with my LP when his time comes.


----------



## dstarr3

LCMusicLover said:


> Best answer I've seen:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/liquid-platinum-tube-rollers.898852/post-15759008
> 
> I had to remove a set and it was nearly impossible until I tried what this post recommended.



Awesome, thanks. I managed to get mine out easier than expected. After pressing down hard enough on the top of the metal case, that exposed juuuuuuust enough of the socket savers such that my vice grips could get a good enough grip to pull them out.

When I get my replacement, I'm thinking I might put an o-ring down there or something, just to make them, like, a millimeter more proud of the surface. Because that's all it needs for me.


----------



## jonathan c

Deyan said:


> Or this


High craftsmanship, to boot ! 👍


----------



## LCMusicLover

jonathan c said:


> High craftsmanship, to boot ! 👍


I've purchased 2 pair from @Deyan -- very satisfied.

Cheers!


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

For those still owning their Liquid Platinum's, I wanted to do a tube call so to speak...lol. A shout out of what tubes are currently being used in your LP  as of right now last listened. Figured it would be a nice way to show some roller preferences and show what is popular with the LP.  I will shout out and if anyone is down to let me know their tubes being used, then cool. If not then pooey haha.

Had a pair of 58 bugle boys d getter version in there for a long while but recently been using and really enjoying the CV4003 Brimars "platinum quality" from upscale audio. I believe they are beginning of the 60 or very end of 50s. They are lovely tubes though in the LP.


----------



## chaz_flhr

WhiskeyJacks said:


> For those still owning their Liquid Platinum's, I wanted to do a tube call so to speak...lol. A shout out of what tubes are currently being used in your LP  as of right now last listened. Figured it would be a nice way to show some roller preferences and show what is popular with the LP.  I will shout out and if anyone is down to let me know their tubes being used, then cool. If not then pooey haha.
> 
> Had a pair of 58 bugle boys d getter version in there for a long while but recently been using and really enjoying the CV4003 Brimars "platinum quality" from upscale audio. I believe they are beginning of the 60 or very end of 50s. They are lovely tubes though in the LP.


Pair of 58 BB D getter here with a cap mod.


----------



## K-Lawn

New owner here. This is a long thread and seems to be less active nowadays. Can someone recommend a socket saver that's currently available for order? I'm looking to try out various tubes. Any recommendations for a warmer (that stock EH) but detailed signature?


----------



## dstarr3

K-Lawn said:


> New owner here. This is a long thread and seems to be less active nowadays. Can someone recommend a socket saver that's currently available for order? I'm looking to try out various tubes. Any recommendations for a warmer (that stock EH) but detailed signature?


https://pulsetubestore.com/products/plug-play-novib-socket-saver©-1960s-nos-british-mcmurdo-phenolic-socket-on-top-plus-vibration-reduction-base-9-pin-b9a-noval-not-made-in-china

Have fun rolling!


----------



## dazKewl

I'd second dstarr3. The link they posted is where I got mine too. If I'm not mistaken, they ship from India and using DHL (or was it USPS?), it didn't take more than a week or so to the US. They've been doing their job for months now, and no problems to report. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## rlawli

K-Lawn said:


> New owner here. This is a long thread and seems to be less active nowadays. Can someone recommend a socket saver that's currently available for order? I'm looking to try out various tubes. Any recommendations for a warmer (that stock EH) but detailed signature?


Try https://www.tubemonger.com/Default.asp


----------



## George Chronis

Hey folks, I'm getting ready to buy some more tubes. I also have a MJ2 btw. I wanted to try the 12AU7 variety. I got some adaptors from Tubemonger. I have some 7730s from Wes that I will finally swap in, but I don't have any other 12AU7 pairs. After reading this thread, here are some that I am looking at:

https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/ecc82-cv491-mullard-blackburn-nos-valve-tube/

https://pulsetubestore.com/products...-m-pairs-quads-singles?variant=39502403731647

https://www.ebay.com/itm/115113782989

Any feedback/advice before I pull the trigger?

Thanks!


----------



## Wes S (Mar 10, 2022)

George Chronis said:


> Hey folks, I'm getting ready to buy some more tubes. I also have a MJ2 btw. I wanted to try the 12AU7 variety. I got some adaptors from Tubemonger. I have some 7730s from Wes that I will finally swap in, but I don't have any other 12AU7 pairs. After reading this thread, here are some that I am looking at:
> 
> https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/ecc82-cv491-mullard-blackburn-nos-valve-tube/
> 
> ...


Those 7730 are in another league, so you might have a hard time trying to best them with other 12AU7.  To switch things up, I would include the 5814 tube type to the mix as well, and it's an equivalent that best most 12AU7.  I would look for some CBS-HYTRON Black Plate Square Getters, or Sylvania triple mica short grey plates, as they are both outstanding tubes, that can hang with the 7730 detail wise, but with a different stage presentation.

https://tubemaze.info/cbs-hytron-5814a-black-plates/

https://tubemaze.info/sylvania-jhs-5814-gray-plates/


----------



## WhiskeyJacks (Mar 10, 2022)

George Chronis said:


> Hey folks, I'm getting ready to buy some more tubes. I also have a MJ2 btw. I wanted to try the 12AU7 variety. I got some adaptors from Tubemonger. I have some 7730s from Wes that I will finally swap in, but I don't have any other 12AU7 pairs. After reading this thread, here are some that I am looking at:
> 
> https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/ecc82-cv491-mullard-blackburn-nos-valve-tube/
> 
> ...


I would also recommend a pair of tubes from Brimar CV4003 from 1960s, because i have a matched pair that were bought from upscale audio. They are very similar to the mullards, but have a bit more air on top. A very balanced tube with sweet midrange. I happen to love it and there is also the radiotechique 1958 tunes French military use you find on eBay sometimes. Very nice tube with finesse and derail with out being too focused


----------



## George Chronis

Wes S said:


> Those 7730 are in another league, so you might have a hard time trying to best them with other 12AU7.  To switch things up, I would include the 5814 tube type to the mix as well, and it's an equivalent that best most 12AU7.  I would look for some CBS-HYTRON Black Plate Square Getters, or Sylvania triple mica short grey plates, as they are both outstanding tubes, that can hang with the 7730 detail wise, but with a different stage presentation.
> 
> https://tubemaze.info/cbs-hytron-5814a-black-plates/
> 
> https://tubemaze.info/sylvania-jhs-5814-gray-plates/


Thanks, Wes. All the ones you mention require the same adapters, correct? Before @TK16 says something like “if you want to hear music”, I’ve never used adapters in any amp and don’t want to damage amps or tubes, so better safe to ask  I don’t know enough about all tube families, yet.


----------



## Wes S

George Chronis said:


> Thanks, Wes. All the ones you mention require the same adapters, correct? Before @TK16 says something like “if you want to hear music”, I’ve never used adapters in any amp and don’t want to damage amps or tubes, so better safe to ask  I don’t know enough about all tube families, yet.


Sure thing, and yes same adapters for 12AU7 and the 5814.


----------



## Guidostrunk

George Chronis said:


> Thanks, Wes. All the ones you mention require the same adapters, correct? Before @TK16 says something like “if you want to hear music”, I’ve never used adapters in any amp and don’t want to damage amps or tubes, so better safe to ask  I don’t know enough about all tube families, yet.


Just remember. The CV4033 is only compatible with your MJ2. 12at7 doesn't work in the LP. 
Now... with that said. You can use the CV4034 in the LP. It's a 12au7.


----------



## George Chronis

Guidostrunk said:


> Just remember. The CV4033 is only compatible with your MJ2. 12at7 doesn't work in the LP.
> Now... with that said. You can use the CV4034 in the LP. It's a 12au7.


Oh! Ok, I thought I could use either. Thank you for pointing that out, Sam! Man, I can really do some damage here


----------



## George Chronis

Hi all,

I just tried The 7730 I got from @Wes S and to my ears it is as good as the Telefunken E188CC, which is my favorite tube (but can't get it anymore at anything that costs less than the amp itself). In some respects such as fuller instruments and nicer mids for example, the 7730 may actually be a bit ahead. I still like the clarity of the E188CC, so I can't decide very well which is my top tube, but given the price difference, it's no contest.

I'm going to start my quest in the 12AU7 family and the 5814 that @Wes S recommended. By the way, it seems the notes @Wes S had on a bunch of tubes he sold me a year or so ago were spot on with my listening experience, so now I know I'm buying his tubes when he's done 

The reason for my post is that I received this PM from someone here. I don't know enough about amp design to this level. Can someone more knowledgeable than me take a look and let me know their thoughts? FWIW I don't hear any distortion with the 7730. I had mentioned to this member that I am using adapters; perhaps he missed that?



> I forget, does the LP have a 12V heater switch? I don't think it does which means any 12v tube will sound distorted as anything (as in several ‰ of 2nd and 3rd harmonic.
> 
> I would recommend sticking to the 6922 variations. The Russian 6H23-EV are my personal favorite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wes S (Mar 30, 2022)

George Chronis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just tried The 7730 I got from @Wes S and to my ears it is as good as the Telefunken E188CC, which is my favorite tube (but can't get it anymore at anything that costs less than the amp itself). In some respects such as fuller instruments and nicer mids for example, the 7730 may actually be a bit ahead. I still like the clarity of the E188CC, so I can't decide very well which is my top tube, but given the price difference, it's no contest.
> 
> ...


Glad those 7730's are working out for you! 

As for that person's question, the adapter converters the 12 Volt to 6 volt, and makes 12AU7 perfectly fine to run in the amp. I think they were assuming that the 12AU7 was being plugged straight into the amp?  As for distortion being added. . .if there is it sure sounds killer to me, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## George Chronis

Has anyone tried these:
https://www.thetubestore.com/6h23n-eb-6922?quantity=2&additional_options=3


----------



## jonathan c

George Chronis said:


> Has anyone tried these:
> https://www.thetubestore.com/6h23n-eb-6922?quantity=2&additional_options=3


I have: but in a Schiit Valhalla II. I think that they are excellent. Clear extended treble, nicely detailed midrange, fulsome bass. For the price, 👍.


----------



## George Chronis

jonathan c said:


> I have: but in a Schiit Valhalla II. I think that they are excellent. Clear extended treble, nicely detailed midrange, fulsome bass. For the price, 👍.


Thank you, I'll give them a shot.


----------



## jonathan c

To George Chronis: I forgot to mention that I have alternated between the Reflektor 6N23Ps and Tungsram E88CCs in the Woo Audio WA2 (when using 6922 tube types). Rather nice there, too!


----------



## George Chronis

Ok, I’m going to switch out some tubes from my arsenal here. I bought some new gear and want to try a few different things. I’ll put up for sale a pair of Raytheon 7730 Long Plate D Getters I had bought from Wes. I only used them for a few hours and although I love them, I have limited funds to try a few other things. Wes has first dibs. Anyone else, PM me. I’ll take some pictures and list them for $200 tomorrow. Shipping/PayPal included.


----------



## Wes S

George Chronis said:


> Ok, I’m going to switch out some tubes from my arsenal here. I bought some new gear and want to try a few different things. I’ll put up for sale a pair of Raytheon 7730 Long Plate D Getters I had bought from Wes. I only used them for a few hours and although I love them, I have limited funds to try a few other things. Wes has first dibs. Anyone else, PM me. I’ll take some pictures and list them for $200 tomorrow. Shipping/PayPal included.


I appreciate it man, but I am gonna pass as I have moved on to different tube types lately.  GLWS though and I know those 7730 D Getters won't last long.


----------



## bcowen

George Chronis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just tried The 7730 I got from @Wes S and to my ears it is as good as the Telefunken E188CC, which is my favorite tube (but can't get it anymore at anything that costs less than the amp itself). In some respects such as fuller instruments and nicer mids for example, the 7730 may actually be a bit ahead. I still like the clarity of the E188CC, so I can't decide very well which is my top tube, but given the price difference, it's no contest.
> 
> ...


The 7730 (and the 12AU/T/X7) are all designed to operate at either 6.3v or 12.6v.  As Wes mentioned the (proper) adapter wires the heaters to run at 6.3v. So yes the adapter is needed, but to say the 7730 or 12A*7 family are not compatible is misleading and not correct.  Not very many tubes were designed to run at two different heater voltages (depending on how they're wired), but these particular tubes were.


----------



## Zombie_X

Well, I got some Bugel Boys coming in the mail for this amp. I liked how they sound in my X-CAN V8, so they should be really good in this amp.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 11, 2022)

Zombie_X said:


> Well, I got some Bugel Boys coming in the mail for this amp. I liked how they sound in my X-CAN V8, so they should be really good in this amp.


…specifics?…🤔 (a former cap-mod / external LPS LP owner)


----------



## Zombie_X

Well the tubes haven't gotten here yet but should be here in a few days. I'm hoping they'll make the amp sound even warmer.

In the X-CAN the sound became a lot warmer/smoother with fuller bass. Treble was very smooth and natural sounding.


----------



## K-Lawn

Just rolled a pair of Amperex Bugle Boy D-Getter ECC88s (not sure of production year) and I love the result. Very warm, liquidy, smooth signature. Plus, it's cool to have tubes made 60 years ago.


----------



## Odin412

K-Lawn said:


> Just rolled a pair of Amperex Bugle Boy D-Getter ECC88s (not sure of production year) and I love the result. Very warm, liquidy, smooth signature. Plus, it's cool to have tubes made 60 years ago.


Good to hear! The Bugle Boys are special tubes, no doubt about that.


----------



## JoshG1217

Hey guys,

Just ordered one of these for my he6se. I'm a bass head so looking for something warm without sacrificing clarity or highs. Any recs? Anyone have this combo?


----------



## jonathan c

Now that a Liquid Platinum is back in my headphone amplifier stable and ‘on active duty’, I really enjoy the sound via Valvo E88CCs (Heerlen / Holland build: 1962). Note: this time, no capacitor modification, no external linear power supply (yet on the latter).


----------

